#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-20
<vubuntor627> alo
<vubuntor627> cho em hoi lam the nao de pha pass tren ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor627: khóc
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor627> khong pha dc ha anh
<vubuntor627> em muon cai java
<vubuntor627> nhung khi cai no doi pass
<vubuntor627> ma em chi dc dung root
<vubuntor627> khong phai la chu?
<vubuntor101> thế pas bạn đặt lúc cài là gì ?
<vubuntor101> .g lấy lại password root của ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor101: http://www.ducnt.net/content/l%E1%BA%A5y-l%E1%BA%A1i-password-c%E1%BB%A7-root-trong-mysql
<bksupybot> Title: Lấy lại Password của root trong Mysql | DucNT (at www.ducnt.net)
<vubuntor101> .g lấy lại password tài khoản root  ubuntu sau khi cài đặt
<bkphenny> vubuntor101: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332-16.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux toàn tập với 101 hiệu ứng Clip.Đẹp quyến rũ (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor101> .g lấy lại password tài khoản root ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor101: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f316/linux-toan-tap-voi-101-hieu-ung-clip-dep-quyen-ru-560332-16.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux toàn tập với 101 hiệu ứng Clip.Đẹp quyến rũ (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<vubuntor627> cua em la nhu the nay`
<vubuntor101> vubuntor101: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=24&t=380&start=10
<bksupybot> Title: Vào Ubuntu khi quên password - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor627> may la cua 1 ng dung dat pass trc
<vubuntor627> bay h em dung
<vubuntor627> ng ta chia cho em 1 tai khoan
<vubuntor627> nhung em muon cai dat 1 chtrinh nao do
<vubuntor627> thi may toan hoi pass cua anh ay
<vubuntor627> chu khong hoi pass cua em
<vubuntor101> dùng thì cứ dùng đồ sẵn có đi
<vubuntor101> cài gì, xóa gì là phải có quyền admin, root hết
<vubuntor101> bạn cài vài con virus, malware về phá máy người ta, làm sao họ chịu dc :D
<vubuntor101> cẩn tắc vô áy này mà
<vubuntor101> mà bà con cho hỏi có distro nào hỗ trợ tiếng việt tốt giống như ubuntu mà ít bug, update nhiều khong ?
<vubuntor101> mà bà con cho hỏi có distro nào hỗ trợ tiếng việt tốt giống như ubuntu mà ít bug, update nhiều khong ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor627: có acc đó
<_Tux_> có quyền sudo thì dùng
<vubuntor101> a lo ? có ai không ?
<vubuntor101> _Tux_: mà bà con cho hỏi có distro nào hỗ trợ tiếng việt tốt giống như ubuntu mà ít bug, update nhiều khong ?
<_Tux_> không thì vác CD hay thử sửa cái init ở grub xem
<vubuntor201> ha
<_Tux_> vubuntor101: không
<vubuntor101> _Tux_: mình chỉ cần nó gõ tiếng việt tốt, ổn định thui
<_Tux_> vubuntor101: vậy thì cái nào cũng được
<vubuntor101> FC thì nó mới quá, ubuntu thì hay crash X,
<vubuntor101> mandriva thì quá bất ổn, chả lẽ chơi sưse ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor101: Windows mịa đi cho ổn định
 * vubuntor101 đạp _Tux_ 
<vubuntor101> phản động quá :))
<vubuntor101> dang càn hàng ổn định ông đi xúi tôi phản động là sao ?
<_Tux_> đơn giản
<_Tux_> với những yêu cầu dở hơi
<_Tux_> thì đừng dùng Linux nữa
<_Tux_> nghe phân tích là biết người hay kén cả chọn canh
<_Tux_> -> Windows
<_Tux_> đỡ phải chọn distro
<vubuntor627> lam cach nao de pha pass cua ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor627: đã nói ở trên
 * vubuntor101 chịu k0 biết hack
<_Tux_> đọc lại
<vubuntor627> nhung van khong dc anh oi
<vubuntor627> y cua em la nhu the nay` nhe'
<_Tux_> vubuntor627: vậy thì gục đầu xuống gối mà khóc thầm thôi :D
<vubuntor627> anh ay cai` ubuntu
<vubuntor101> _Tux_: linux là cho người ta sự lựa chọn vô tư mà ? nếu k0 vậy thì chơi linux làm gì ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor101: thì cứ chọn đại 1 cái mà dùng
<vubuntor101> ok, đành liều nghe ông vậy
<vubuntor101> bb đi thử suse
<vubuntor462> alo
<vubuntor462> co ai khong
<vubuntor462> giup em voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor462: giúp gì ?
<vubuntor462> tinh hinh la nhu the nay`
<vubuntor462> 1 may'
<vubuntor462> nguoi` dung trc da cai ubuntu va de pass
<vubuntor462> khi em dung ng` do lam cho em 1 tai khoan
<vubuntor462> em vao tai khoan do
<vubuntor462> nhung khi em muon cai` java
<vubuntor462> thi may cu hoi pass cua tai` khoan chu?
<vubuntor462> chu' khong do`i hoi pass cua tai khoan em
<vubuntor462> lam the nao` de pha pass cua tai khoan chu de ta cai` java
<vubuntor462> moi ng` dau het roi`
<RCua> không chỉ dẫn các việc làm không hợp pháp nhé
<vubuntor462> dau
<vubuntor462> em chi muon cai dat java de lam thoi
<vubuntor462> khong lam anh huong toi' may chu?
<_Tux_> vubuntor462: nói chung là đang dùng máy chủ của ai đó
<_Tux_> mà hack pass là hem lên
<_Tux_> hehe
<vubuntor462> khong phai the
<vubuntor462> em chi muon cai java thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor462: mang java về
<vubuntor462> nhung may lai doi` pass cua chu?
<_Tux_> rồi extract ra
<_Tux_> rồi export path
<_Tux_> là xài được
<RCua> cài java thì để vào ~/local/
<_Tux_> khỏi hack pass
<vubuntor462> anh cho em duong link huong dan dc khong?
<RCua> .g openjdk
<bkphenny> RCua: http://openjdk.java.net/
<_Tux_> .g how to install java in home
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.java.com/en/download/help/linux_install.xml
<_Tux_> :)
<bksupybot> Title: OpenJDK (at openjdk.java.net)
<bksupybot> Title: How do I download and install Java for my Linux computer ? (at www.java.com)
<vubuntor462> thck
<vubuntor462> anh oi
<vubuntor462> cho em hoi lam sao minh biet minh` dang dung linux bao nhieu bit
<RCua> uname -a
<RCua> gõ cái đó
<_Tux_> vubuntor462: mang CPU ra đếm số bit
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor462> ;))
<vubuntor462> cho em hoi chut
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor462
<ubot2> vubuntor462: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<dungwd> khi dùng lệnh dpkg -i abc.deb, thì nó báo là thiếu 1 số file
<dungwd> vậy làm thế nào, mấy file kia cài vô dc
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> hỏng ai chỉ
<dungwd> hu nu
<Maxvien> Có phải tất cả người dùng đều có quyền sử dụng các lênh trong /bin
<dungwd> update khắc với upgrade ở chỗ nào
<vubuntor804> có ai ko
<vubuntor804> giúp mình với
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor804> firefox font tiếng việt nó hiện ko chuẩn
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: e hèm
<vubuntor804> giờ làm sao cho nó hiện font mượt như bên win nhỉ
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: wassup
<afterlastangel> :-s
<C4NoC> vubuntor804: không chuẩn là sao?
<afterlastangel> vubuntor804: chịu mắt mình kém nhìn cái gì cũng giống nhau
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: có sửa được mấy cái !blah của bot ở đây hok?
<afterlastangel> chịu mấy con bot ngu học ấy :))
<vubuntor804> là font của firefox trong ubuntu
<vubuntor804> ko mượt như bên windows
<GeekComp> bạn muốn mượt không
<vubuntor804> có
<vubuntor804> :D
<vubuntor804> mình vào sohoa.net = firefox của ubuntu
<GeekComp> vô microsoft ăn cắp mã nguồn cho mấy motu
<vubuntor804> chữ đè vào nhau rất khó nhìn
<GeekComp> đảm bảo rất là mượt
<C4NoC> vubuntor804: cài ure chưa?
<GeekComp> :P
<C4NoC> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor804> cài xong cái này font có mượt ko bro
<C4NoC> hên xui
<C4NoC> mềnh thấy font ubuntu đẹp hơn win
<C4NoC> =))
<GeekComp> C4NoC:<--
<GeekComp>  vì nhìn riết thành đẹp
<C4NoC> chả phải
<vubuntor804> lướt web = firefox nhìn chả ra gì
<vubuntor804> thế mà kêu đẹp
<C4NoC> mềnh thấy rõ, tròn, đẹp
<GeekComp> vubuntor904: hắn ko dùng firefox
<C4NoC> mượt àm
<GeekComp> gu thẩm mỹ mỗi ng mỗi khác
<vubuntor804> vào sohoa.net = firefox của ubuntu thử xem
<GeekComp> ặc hôm nay _Tux_ cảnh sát à
<vubuntor804> nó lỗi tè le ra
<C4NoC> Service Unavailable
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> há há
<C4NoC> thôi đi cạp rơm
<vubuntor637> alo
<vubuntor637> co ai khong
<n2i> Nói nhiều rồi!
<n2i> Không có ai! :-d
<vubuntor637> ban oi
<vubuntor637> ban giuip minh dc khong
<vubuntor637> chang hieu sao minh bam vao cai j do
<n2i> ờ..
<vubuntor637> bay h ma` minh` ha. cac trinh duyet
<vubuntor637> khong hieu no bien dau
<vubuntor637> ban giup minh` mo no ra dc khong
<vubuntor637> moi khi la no hien o duoi
<vubuntor637> h chang thay dau nua
<n2i> ý là không có list window dưới thanh taskbar dúng không?
<n2i> chuột phải vào panel dưới, chọn add to panel..
<n2i> nó hiện lên hộp thoại lựa chọn, hãy chọn list window, nhấn add là ok!
<vubuntor637> bay h khong co panel duoi ma ban ay' ban a`
<n2i> không có thì tạo panel dưới
<n2i> không add vào panel dưới thì add vào panel trên, trái phải gì cũng được
<sonberry> :))
<vubuntor637> ok
<vubuntor637> dc roi ban a
<n2i> sonberry: phởn gì thế?
<vubuntor637> thank ban nhieu
<n2i> welcom!
<sonberry> n2i: gì đâu
<vubuntor512> a lo ?
<vubuntor512> còn ai online không ạ ?
<n2i> amen!
<vubuntor512> so sánh các bản ubuntu như super os, ultimate, mint .... với nhau thì chúng có gì khác nhau không các bạn ?
<n2i> đào đâu ra super os, ultimate thế?
<n2i> mint nữa?
<vubuntor512> n2i: trên distrowatch.com có mà
<vubuntor512> n2i: bác lười học quá
<n2i> :))
<n2i> U mà vái ra Ultimate tôi gọi cậu bằng Cụ!
<n2i> U chỉ có mấy bản: Server, Desktop, Netbook mà thôi
<vubuntor512> có, thì distrowatch nó gọi là ultimate thì tớ biết thế
<n2i> Làm gì có kiểu như window phân ra đủ thứ để tính tiền thế
<n2i> cho xin cái link mợ
<vubuntor512> n2i: http://ultimateedition.info/
<bksupybot> Title: Ultimate Edition (at ultimateedition.info)
<vubuntor512> n2i: http://distrowatch.com/?newsid=06394
<bksupybot> Title: Distribution Release: Ultimate Edition 2.8 "Lite" (DistroWatch.com News) (at distrowatch.com)
<vubuntor512> n2i: vậy tớ điêu sao ?
<n2i> hơ hơ
<n2i> đó có phải U đâu
<n2i> đó là một chú khác òi
<vubuntor512> thì nó là bản customize lại u giống mint, pinguy, super os/ super ubuntu mà
<n2i> Cái đó là một linux distro khác
<vubuntor512> đọc trên distrowatch.com đi
<n2i> mợ
<n2i> mợ nhầm to ròi
<n2i> mợ đánh đồng Ubuntu = Linux
<vubuntor512> n2i http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_Linux_distributions
<bksupybot> Title: List of Linux distributions - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> nên thấy thế là réo lên đó là U ultimate
<vubuntor512> tớ bảo ubuntu = linux hồi nào ?
<n2i> link trên có ý nghĩa gì?
<vubuntor512> đọc thêm về linux distribution
<n2i> có bao nhiêu bản U thì ở đây cả thưa mợ http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor512> tớ vừa nghiền nát polishlinux.org, distrowatch, list linux distribution trên đó mới tìm dc distro phù hợp với mình
<n2i> những cái khác hoặc là distro khác
<n2i> cuối cùng chọn gì?
<vubuntor512> thì nó cũng base trên ubuntu mà, cũng như u base on debian ấy
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> thì base thôi mà
<vubuntor512> chả lẽ u k0 phải base on debian ?
<n2i> thì chỉ là base thôi
<n2i> ai nói gì đâu
<vubuntor512> chọn ubuntu ultimate rồi
<vubuntor512> bắt bẻ mệt quá
<n2i> như U base debian nhưng có ai bảo nó là Debian Ubuntu Edition đâu
<vubuntor512> dội bom tối tắm mặt mũi
<tientala> có ai giúp mình về thằng backtrack ko
 * vubuntor512 cóc phải hacker 
<vubuntor512> :))
<n2i> Không có bản Ubuntu Ultimate
<n2i> Cậu mang nặng tư tưởng window
<vubuntor512> n2i:  ok, thui cho e vụ cái têndc chưa ?
<vubuntor512> mệt quá
<tientala> ai mà mang nặng tư tưởng win v
<vubuntor512> tientala: bác đọc bộ ceh trên nhatnghe đi :P
<vubuntor512> hay lên ethena.vn mà đọc
<n2i> Chỉ có win mới phân ra kiểu Pro, Ultimate...
<n2i> Còn bên này nếu nghe khác khác, hay là base thì đã không phải là nó nữa
<n2i> Linux Mint...cũng base Ubuntu đấy!
<tientala> vubuntu512: đọc cái gì ch
<vubuntor512> vậy cho em hỏi 1 câu những bản base như mint, pinguy, ue .... đó có dùng dc repos của ubuntu k0 vậy ?
<n2i> Có
<vubuntor512> tientala: đọc ebook CEH ấy
<n2i> thi thoảng thì không được, nếu nó thay đổi quá nhiều so với Base
<tientala> vubuntu512:
<n2i> chém!....
<voldemort248> lâu lắm rồi mới vào đây :D
<n2i> 2 vụ nhá!
<n2i> Chú nhớ mặt anh đó!
 * voldemort248 sút bay dao n2i  :D
<voldemort248> lolz
<n2i> lol
<voldemort248> tientala: kiếm bộ sách CEH 6 full mà đọc đi, bộ đấy nặng lắm tầm vài dvd :D
<voldemort248> n2i: bác làm e khóc dở mếu dở, mệt đứt hơi
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> vkl
<n2i> chẳng thấy đứa vubuntor nào mà cùn như thế, chém hoài vẫn trơ
<voldemort248> hôm qua em cài slack thế qué nào mà del sạch u, sabayon, slack di :(
<n2i> vui nhỉ! :))
<voldemort248> n2i: e vốn lì đòn mà
<voldemort248> cũng tại đang dùng cfdisk + đang ngủ gật
<n2i> haha
<n2i> lúc ấy có sắp chết cũng phải ráng tỉnh chứ!
<voldemort248> thì có ai biết là sắp chết đâu :(
<RCua> :-\
<voldemort248> biết sắp chết thì làm sao chết dc
<afterlastangel> :-/
<afterlastangel> voldemort248: sao ko
<afterlastangel> voldemort248: nhiều người biết được mình sắp chết lắm chứ
<voldemort248> afterlastangel: máy chết chứ có phải người chết đâu
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> voldemort248: máy chế à;))
 * voldemort248 có phải cái máy đâu 
<afterlastangel> voldemort248: cái đó cũng biết tút luôn =))
<afterlastangel> voldemort248: có triệu chứng hết
<voldemort248> hix, chém ác vãi
<voldemort248> afterlastangel: dang ngủ gật lại dang bật cfdisk lên
<voldemort248> bad sector cả ổ seagate
<voldemort248> 1 ổ như sn tux chắc đi rồi
<vubuntor535> minh moi cai ubuntu 10.10, dung man hinh CRT LG 17'' nhung khi xem trong system>preferences>monitors luc thi bao la goldelstar lcd 16'' hoac unknow, va chi co 1 muc refresh rate duy nhat la 60hz, nhin rat nhuc mat, mac du do phan giai mih da de o 1024x768, co ai biet cach khac fuc chi giup mih voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor535: VGA gì ?
<vubuntor535> minh dung main foxconn g31, thay moi nguoi bao ubuntu co ho tro san driver cho chipset g31
<_Tux_> vubuntor535: VGA onboard hả >
<vubuntor535> vang, co luc bat moi bat may len kiem tra lai thay co muc refresh rate la 85hz, nhung khi mo file video thi man hinh lai bi chuyen ve 60hz va khong thay doi refresh rate duoc
<vubuntor596> chao cac anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor535: bạn vào mục
<_Tux_> Những rắc rối thường gặp
<_Tux_> của Beginner Guide xem
<_Tux_> làm theo nó
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor596> cho em hoi luc dau e cai ubuntu sau nay cai win xp roi cai ubuntu cua em mat tieu e lam sao de lay lay
<_Tux_> vubuntor596: fix grub
<_Tux_> bỏ đĩa LiveCD
<anyoneofus|tu> _Tux_: :3
<_Tux_> hoặc liveUSB
<_Tux_> rồi làm theo hướng dẫn
<_Tux_> !fix grub2
<ubot2> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=6389&p=71352#p71352
<bksupybot> Title: GRUB2 bằng tiếng Việt - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * _Tux_ tát anyoneofus|tu 
<vubuntor596> fix grub bang cach nao ha anh
<vubuntor535> vang
<vubuntor535> de mih thu
<anyoneofus|tu> :|
<vubuntor535> hi vong la dc!!!
<anyoneofus> hê hê
<voldemort248> !grub
<ubot2> Grub là một chương trình quản lý khởi động trong dự án GNU. Grub cho phép người sử dụng có nhiều hệ điều hành trên một máy tính và người dùng có thể chọn vào hệ điều hành nào lúc khởi động. Xem thêm: http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/
<bksupybot> Title: GNU GRUB - GNU Project - Free Software Foundation (FSF) (at www.gnu.org)
<voldemort248> !grub-pc
<ubot2> Factoid 'grub-pc' not found
<voldemort248> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<voldemort248> !wik grub
<ubot2> Factoid 'wik grub' not found
<voldemort248> !wik
<ubot2> Factoid 'wik' not found
<vubuntor596> thank cac anh nha
<t8ax> .w grub2
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for grub2.
 * _Tux_ tát t8ax 
 * t8ax núp
<vubuntor283> minh đã thử làm theo hướng dẫn cho người mới bắt đầu nhưng không được, máy mình chỉ cài ubuntu 10.10, không có lựa chọn vào recovery mode để chỉnh lại refresh rate cho màn hình, mà mình cũng không tìm thấy file xorg.conf trong thư mục etc/X11!!!
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: đọc lại hướng dẫn
<voldemort248> !driver
<ubot2> Factoid 'driver' not found
<_Tux_> mình hướng dẫn config lại X
<_Tux_> và tạo ra xorg.conf
<vubuntor283> file xorg.conf là mình tự tạo ra à? làm cách nào vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: đọc hướng dẫn mà
<_Tux_> mình nói rất chi tiết rồi mà
<vubuntor283> mình đang đăng nhập là admin nhưng gõ X -configure thì máy báo user not authorized to run the X server, aborting
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: vào recover mode
<_Tux_> chọn root ?
<vubuntor283> mình gõ ở terminal
<RCua> hmm, màn hình lcd thì 60Hz thôi chứ mấy
<RCua> chưa thấy cái nào hơn 60Hz cả
<vubuntor283> hic
<vubuntor283> màn CRT LG
<RCua> CRT thì phải chỉnh
<vubuntor283> nhức hết cả mắt
<vubuntor283> vào recovery mode cách nào vậy?
<RCua> lúc khởi động có lựa chọn đó
<vubuntor283> bật máy lên cái là vào ubuntu luôn, mình k thấy chọn lựa gì hết
<voldemort248> đất
<RCua> bấm lên xuống một chút
<RCua> có menu chọn đó
<vubuntor283> thế hử
<voldemort248> lúc khởi động bấm nút lên xuống để hiện ra menu boot
<RCua> ừm
<vubuntor283> hic
<vubuntor283> thu roi ma khong thay dau
<vubuntor283> bam len xuong chi thay [A^ [^B  roi lai vao ubuntu luon
<RCua> hmmm
<RCua> từ trước đó?
<vubuntor283> khong thay dong nao la recover mode ca
<vubuntor283> vang
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: máy cái mỗi Ubuntu à ?
<vubuntor283> vang
<vubuntor283> k cai window
<_Tux_> lúc boot nhấn shift
<vubuntor283> ac
<_Tux_> để nó hiện boot menu
<vubuntor283> the k noi truoc
<_Tux_> rồi recover mode
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: không bảo trước là chỉ cài Ubuntu
<_Tux_> =))
<voldemort248> bye
<voldemort248> té đây
<vubuntor283> go X -configure roi sao nua ha ban, min go mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf thi may bao missing destination file operand after 'mv xorg.conf.new /etc/X11/xorg.conf'
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: gõ sai không vậy ?
<vubuntor283> khong
<vubuntor283> minh go dung nhu vay ma
<vubuntor283> co fai dong lenh do la de tao ra file xorg.conf ha ban?
<_Tux_> vubuntor283: cái Xorg -configure
<_Tux_> sẽ tạo ra xorg.conf.new
<_Tux_> mình chỉ move nó vô /etc/X11/xorg.conf thôi
<vubuntor283> a dc roi
<vubuntor283> hi
<vubuntor283> nay go etc thanh ect
<t8ax> windows chuyển sang là thế đấy =))
<vubuntor283> moi chia tay em xp
<vubuntor476> Moi nguoi oi
<vubuntor476> Em dang tren livecd
<vubuntor476> Cho em hoi cai
<vubuntor476> Sao em cai Ubuntu xong
<vubuntor476> Bo dia Win vao cai
<vubuntor476> Thi copy file xong no ko boot vao man hinh cai duoc vay?
<vubuntor476> ???
<vubuntor476> Co ai giup em ko
<n2i|UT> !!!
<vubuntor546> Ai giup em dc ko???
<n2i|UT> Trình bày không hiểu lắm1
<n2i|UT> CÀi xong U rồi hả?
<vubuntor546> Cai xong U
<vubuntor546> Roi cai lai Win
<vubuntor546> Thi phan copy file o qua trinh cai Win
<vubuntor546> Xong roi
<vubuntor546> Nhung no ko chiu boot vao phan setting o qua trinh cai Win cho cho minh
<n2i|UT> Muốn dualboot hở
<n2i|UT> ý là giờ đang cài win phổng
<n2i|UT> không cài được nên mò vào livecd?
<vubuntor546> Minh muon cai lai Win
<vubuntor546> Roi cai Ubuntu 10.10 dualboot voi Win
<n2i|UT> ờ
<vubuntor546> Gio format het o cai OS roi
<n2i> thì cứ tiến hành thôi
<n2i> cài win trước
<n2i> cài U sau
<vubuntor546> Cai Win no ko chiu boot?
<vubuntor546> copy file xong roi
<n2i> rất dễ
<n2i> rồi sao?
<vubuntor546> reboot lai de vao setting up cho Windows
<vubuntor546> Thi lai dung
<n2i> ý là copyfile xong, nó reboot lại
<vubuntor546> Buoc tiep theo buoc format ay
<n2i> thì không tiếp tục được nữa?
<vubuntor546> ko vao dc buoc do
<vubuntor546> Uh
<vubuntor546> No dung im o man hinh boot
<n2i> không báo gì sao?
<vubuntor546> Ko
<vubuntor546> Chi hoi boot from cd
<vubuntor546> Minh nghi la do xoa cai Ubuntu chua sach
<vubuntor546> T_T
<n2i> lol
<n2i> đâu phải
<vubuntor546> Help me T_T
<n2i> set là boot từ cd trước hả?
<_Tux_> ?
<n2i> có khi xóa U nhưng chưa xóa bootloader? _Tux_?
<_Tux_> n2i: ?
<vubuntor546> Uhm
<vubuntor546> Boot tu cd truoc
<vubuntor546> Lam sao xoa bootloader a?
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> lúc cài win nó ghi đè boot loader
<_Tux_> nhầm
<_Tux_> MBR roài còn giề
<n2i> nhưng chưa cài mà
<n2i> đang đến bước copy file thôi
<n2i> ờ
<vubuntor546> Em kiem tra BIOS roi
<vubuntor546> Boot cd 1st
<vubuntor546> Boot HDD 2nd
<vubuntor546> T.T
<vubuntor873>  cho minh hoi, vua mua dia cai ubuntu nhung cho vao khong the cai dat ma chi hien boot: rất lau ma khong thay gi?
<_Tux_> n2i: phần đó
<_Tux_> nó đè MBR rồi mà
<_Tux_> :)
<n2i> ờ.
<vubuntor873> lam cach nao de cai duoc, giup minh voi?
<vubuntor546> Ban cho di
<vubuntor546> No dang boot livecd vao RAM do
<vubuntor873> co nghia la minh cu doi, phai khong?
<n2i> chịu khó tải lấy một file iso rồi vung ra usb mà xài
<n2i> chứ mua ngoài tiệm nó ghi đểu lắm
<vubuntor873> the co cai online duoc khong nhi?
<n2i> vubuntor873: có
<n2i> cài từ minimal
<n2i> sẽ tải các gói trong lúc cài về
<vubuntor873> lam the nao , chi cho minh voi?
<n2i> thuê bao trọn gói, cước theo tháng thì cũng chẳng ngại! :-d
<n2i> chứ mà theo dung lượng thì không nên chơi như thế
<_Tux_> vubuntor873: túm lại
<_Tux_> đọc cái này
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> là lá la.. lá là la.. la là lá... la lá là... la la là... la la lá... la là là ... lá la la .. lá là la..
<n2i> lại một thím nữa phởn rồi
<_Tux_> và tuyệt đối
<_Tux_> không có lấy Hiren Boot và Partition Magic để phân vùng !!!
<vubuntor873> ok! de minh thu nhe
<vubuntor429> huhuhuhu ai giup minh cai ubuntu server 10.14 voi
<vubuntor429> :(
<vubuntor429> minh co 2 cai man hinh gio minh muon gang man hinh moi vao no va thao man hinh cu ra bo
<vubuntor429> nhung gang man hinh moi voi cong day man hinh moi gang vao thi kg nhan dien
<vubuntor429> ai giup minh voi
<n2i> xài server?
<vubuntor429> ubuntu server 10.14 voi
<vubuntor597> Lam the nao de thoat khoi mot lenh trong Terminal
<kid__> thoát khỏi 1 lệnh?
<vubuntor597> vang
<n2i> ctrl+c
<GeekComp> tắt term là hết
<vubuntor597> troi
<GeekComp> :P
<GeekComp> kaka
<n2i> nếu muốn dừng một lệnh đang chạy
<GeekComp> không chơi ailurus bao giờ à
<vubuntor597> moi lan toi go 1 lenh voi nhieu lua chon
<GeekComp> ctrl c là dừng
<vubuntor597> muon go lenh khac lai phai Close termial
<GeekComp> nhấn ctrl t
<vubuntor597> Ctrl +C
<GeekComp> nhấn ctrl t để thêm 1 term khác
<vubuntor597> khong duoc
<vubuntor597> tui go lenh man man
<vubuntor597> sau do khong ve thu muc ban dau duoc
<vubuntor597> lai phai dong terminal
<n2i> q
<vubuntor439> cho mình hỏi, mình vào menu applications nhưng không tìm thấy Add/remove applications, làm ơn giúp với
<nobawk`> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<n2i> bới đâu ra cái đó vubuntor439?
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor597> ai giup minh voi
<vubuntor597> sao lai the nhi?
<vubuntor597> chang le moi lan lai phai khoi dong terminal 1 lan a
<n2i> nobawk mấy bạn nì thì software center nà ok rồi!
<nobawk`> hmm
<n2i> vubuntor597: thoát lệnh man thì q mà!
<vubuntor597> a
<vubuntor597> thanks
<nobawk`> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<vubuntor439> do phần mềm openoffice chưa quen nên mình muốn cài office 2003 thì làm thế nào?
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk`> vubuntor439: ko co' office 2003 :3
<n2i> vubuntor439: không nên ráng! Giống nhau cả mà!
<vubuntor439> bạn ơi ubuntu có hỗ trợ các phần mềm có định dạng .exe không?
<GeekComp> vubuntor439: bạn cài wine nhá
<GeekComp> không
<n2i> có đấy
<n2i> rất nhiều file exe xài được
<n2i> :))
<GeekComp> (để hắn làm quen vs open đi
<n2i> mình thường giải nén ra xem nó có gì trong :))
<vubuntor439> mình cài phần mềm IDM 5.19 mãi mà không được?
<GeekComp> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> bạn đọc cái này đi
<GeekComp> rồi hãy lên đây hỏi
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor439> khó dùng quá, cứ như win, muốn cài gì thì down về nhấp đôi chuột là xong
<vubuntor315> hi
<bulubuloa> khó mới ló khôn :">
<vubuntor315> ax
<vubuntor315> co ai cho hoi bo go tieng viet nao dung tot nhat coi
<bulubuloa> unikey
<vubuntor315> cai dat x unikey roi sao xai ko duoc
<vubuntor315> ma cung cha biet khi minh cai dat thi cai file do nam o cho nao nua
<vubuntor315> co ai chi cai coi
<vubuntor315> co ai cho minh hoi khi cai dat thi cai file do nam o cho nao ko
<n2i> vubuntor439: bức xúc gì sao?
<vubuntor439> phải, mày mò cả ngày mà chả được, hỏi thì trả lời nhát gừng
<vubuntor315> hi
<n2i> vubuntor439: cài phần mềm rành khỏe
<vubuntor315> co ai cho hoi cai bo go x-unikey roi thi cai file do nam o dau ko
<n2i> không cần lên gúc luôn
<n2i> software center mà táng
<n2i> vào đó kiếm
<vubuntor439> biết rồi thì nói làm chi nữa, không biết mới khó chứ
<n2i> nhấp nhấp nhấp chuột,...ngồi chờ xài
<vubuntor439> nhưng trong software center không có cái mình cần thì sao?
<n2i> ví dụ?
<vubuntor439> media classic
<n2i> tiếp theo là synaptic
<n2i> òi
<n2i> cái đó vlc mà xài thôi
<n2i> cần gì 321 đó
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor315> hi, co ai cho minh biet cai fan mem chong virus trong ubuntu thi lam sao
<n2i> vubuntor315: chưa phải lo mấy khoản đó
<n2i> nhưng nếu muốn thì trong software center có đấy
<n2i> À, AVG cũng có bản cho linux, thích thì xài!
<vubuntor315> hi, moi xai ubuntu, ngay ca bo go tieng viet ma van cai chua duoc,
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor315> hi, hinh nhu minh da cai roi, bay gio muon khoi dong unikey len khong biet phai lam sao
<n2i> đọc tài liệu kia chưa?
<vubuntor315> roi ma
<vubuntor315> thay co huong dan cai dat ko a
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: ///
<_Tux_> đọc kĩ dùm đê
<_Tux_> cài mỗi ibus-unikey
<_Tux_> sau đó khởi động nó lên
<_Tux_> và gõ
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> (cùng lắm là thêm bước chọn ibus làm bộ gõ mặc định ở Language Support chứ mấy)
<vubuntor315> thanhk, de minh thu xem
<vubuntor315> moi su dung chua biet gi
<vubuntor315> may lan truoc co cai dat vi to mo, nhung cai dat phan mem thay kho qua nen bo
 * _Tux_ thấy dễ quá
<_Tux_> lol
 * _Tux_ mỗi nhìn nhìn
<_Tux_> click rồi ngồi đợi
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor315> lan nay quyet tam tim hieu cho ra chao moi thoi
<n2i> :))
<n2i> tìm hiểu cho ra cháo
<vubuntor315> uh
<vubuntor315> tai truoc kia phai cai may cai phan mem de hoc tap nua, bay gio sap ra truong
<vubuntor315> suong
<n2i> .gc n2i
<bkphenny> n2i: 130,000
<vubuntor315> met qua
<vubuntor315> co ai cho hoi khi da cai dat x-unikey roi thi lam sao khoi dong no len
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: ồ shit
<_Tux_> ibus-unikey hay cái gì không dùng
<_Tux_> ...
 * _Tux_ mù x-unikey
 * _Tux_ núp
<vubuntor315> hi
<vubuntor315> ko hieu
<vubuntor315> nay gio van ko biet lam sao khoi dong cai do len ne
<vubuntor305> minh cai xong i
<n2i> ibus-unikey muôn năm! :-d
<vubuntor305> minh cai xong Ibus Unikey rui nhung tim khong thay no nam o dau, co ai chi voi
<vubuntor305> alo n2i oi, chi gium voi
<n2i> bật language support
<vubuntor315> hi, cai xong ibus roi lam sao nua may bac
<n2i> lên, mở ra hộp thoại, chọn tiếp chỗ keyboard input...ấy là ibus
<n2i> logout + login xong
<n2i> .g cài ibus-unikey
<bkphenny> n2i: http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/
<bksupybot> Title: ibus-unikey - Project Hosting on Google Code (at code.google.com)
<vubuntor315> language support o cho nao vay
<n2i> system/admin/
<vubuntor315> ok
<vubuntor305> xong roi nhung muon loi no ra destop  thi lam sao?
<n2i> lôi ra là sao?
<n2i> muốn cho shortcut á?
<vubuntor305> tao shortcut tren destop ay
<n2i> lol
<n2i> khỏi
<n2i> cứ ctrl+space là đánh tiếng việt thôi
<vubuntor305> noi bay a
<n2i> vào ibus preferences mà chỉnh mấy cái nữa nếu thích
<n2i> bậy gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: bậy bạ giề
<_Tux_> lol hả
<_Tux_> .wik lol
<vubuntor305> uh
<bkphenny> "LOL, an abbreviation for laughing out loud,[1]|[2]| or laugh out loud,[3]| is a common element of Internet slang." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lol
<bksupybot> Title: LOL - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<n2i> vubuntor315: Sang đây quên win đê! :-d
<_Tux_> vubuntor305: ^
<vubuntor315> nghe noi x-unikey cung tot ma, sao m bac khong dung
<n2i> hôm nay tinh thần không được tốt, thích chém :-d
 * _Tux_ gà không biết dùng
<n2i> tùy tâm thôi
<vubuntor305> vao ibus preferences cho nao ban?
<n2i> nghe nói cũng chỉ là nghe
<n2i> òi
<n2i> trong mớ menu system ấy
<vubuntor305> hi
<vubuntor305> moi ma
<vubuntor305> thank
<vubuntor305> bi bo da hay sao ma khong tot
<n2i> không hề
<n2i> _Tux_: ghê nhỉ lol. LMAO lên wiki luôn há! :-d
<n2i> :p
<vubuntor305> hoo
<_Tux_> n2i: sao không có :)
<vubuntor305> cai xong phai khoi dong lai may no moi nhan a?
<n2i> logout+login
<vubuntor263> hi
<vubuntor305> minh o que khong biet, ban noi ro hon duoc khong
<vubuntor263> tai sao khi cai trong ubuntu may lai bao Package operation f
<vubuntor263> ai tra loi dum toi vli
<vubuntor263> tai sao khi cai trong ubuntu may lai bao Package operation failed
<n2i> đăng xuất ra, rồi đăng nhập vào là được
<vubuntor636> có ai ở đây không
<vubuntor636> cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor263> tai sao khi cai trong ubuntu may lai bao Package operation failed
<vubuntor263> giup toi voi
<n2i> vubuntor263: cài bằng gì?
<n2i> có những chương trình khác chạy lúc đó không?
<vubuntor263> cai  cac ung dung
<vubuntor263> ko
<vubuntor263> toi chi cahy cng firefox thoi
<vubuntor636> cho mình hỏi cái
<n2i> (đợi /me cắt móng tay để đánh máy khỏi trật đã :-d)
<vubuntor263> sax
<vubuntor263> nhanh ho minh  cai
<vubuntor263> :d
<vubuntor636> sao mình cấp quyền cho các ứng dụng windows bằng wine không được vậy
<n2i> 636: ???
<n2i> cấp quyền cho nó chạy à?
<vubuntor636> mình không tài nào kích được vào chỗ cấp quyền
<vubuntor636> uhm
<vubuntor636> mình tích vào nhưng lại không được
<n2i> chắc cậu không có quyền write trên file đó
<vubuntor636> vậy mình phải làm tnào bạn
<n2i> cứ sudo chmod +x tênfile là được
<vubuntor636> chỉ giúp mình với
<n2i> vubuntor263: Nó báo thêm gì nữa?
<vubuntor636> bạn đợi mình chút\
<vubuntor636> mình đang trong windows 7
<vubuntor636> đợi mình sang bên ubuntu rồi bạn chỉ mình với nha
<vubuntor514> bạn ơi
<vubuntor514> mình là người vừa rồi hỏi về vấn đề wine
 * _Tux_ uống rượu không tốt cho sức khỏe
<vubuntor708> moi cai xong cai bo go ibus-unikey gi do, co ai noi cho minh cai ma de minh thu xem duoc ko
<vubuntor514> khi mình kích vào permissions và sau đó kích vào allow executing file as program nhưng không được
<vubuntor514> bạn giúp mình với
<vubuntor514> khi mình kích đúp vào ứng dụng windows nó thông báo: The file '/media/SOFTWARE/SOFTWARE/MOBILE/KEmulator_lite_win32_doc_game_javamobile/KEmulator.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<vubuntor514> làm cách nào để khắc phục nó vậy
<n2i> copy sang home rồi làm lại thử
<n2i> không thì sudo chmod +x tên_file
<vubuntor514> nhưng mình vẫn phải cấp quyền cho nó đúng không bạn
<n2i> .g cài đặt ibus-unikey trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ngohaibac.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-scim-unikey-on-ubuntu/
<n2i> vubuntor514: uhm
<bksupybot> Title: Howto install Vietnamese Input Method on Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron), Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) (at www.ngohaibac.com)
<vubuntor514> ví dụ mình gõ lệnh sudo chmod +x setup.exe đúng không bạn
<vubuntor514> mình vẫn phải ghi đuôi exe hả bạn
<n2i> tất nhiên
<n2i> đó chỉ là tên file thôi mà
<n2i> cái đuôi nó chả nói thêm gì cả
<vubuntor514> uhm, thank bạn nha
<vubuntor514> ah bạn cho mình hỏi cách chỉnh mạng trong ubuntu được không
<vubuntor514> vì mạng nhà mình
<n2i> nói rõ hơn đi
<vubuntor514> tức là mạng của mình chập chờn
<vubuntor514> khi trong win 7 thì có mạng
<vubuntor514> nhưng khi đăng nhập lại vào ubuntu thì mất mạng
<n2i> phức tạp nhỉ
<vubuntor514> mạng của mình thường phải chỉnh địa chỉ IP trong IPv4 thì mới vào được mạng
<vubuntor514> uhm
<vubuntor514> mình cũng không hiểu nữa
<vubuntor514> trong ubuntu mình không chỉnh sửa được IPv4 hả bạn
<n2i> vubuntor514: xài mạng gì? bên win có set static ip không?
<n2i> tha hồ
<vubuntor514> mình dung FPT
<n2i> để ip động hả?
<vubuntor514> bạn nói rõ cho mình chỗ set static ip đi
<vubuntor514> mình không hiêu
<vubuntor514> uhm
<vubuntor514> có lúc mình để tự động
<n2i> muốn set ip tĩnh à?
<vubuntor514> nhưng nhiều khi mất mạng mình phải bỏ tự động để tự đánh IP
<vubuntor514> mình dùng cáp quang nên không ổn định
<vubuntor514> vì bị quản lý như trong quán game
<n2i> ở công ty à?
<vubuntor514> mình chưa được cấp IP riêng nên mạng bị như thê
<vubuntor514> không
<vubuntor514> mình ở KTX
<vubuntor514> mình là sv thôi
<vubuntor514> hi
<n2i> vậy thì tức là ip động phổng
<anyoneofus> vubuntor514: dùng cáp quang mà lại ko ổn định :|
<n2i> nguyên cả cái ktx cơ mà
<vubuntor514> tại vì FPT cho đăng kí mạng
<vubuntor514> mỗi fòng có 8 người nhưng chỉ đăng kí 4 cổng
<vubuntor514> mà có lúc cả 8 người cùng cắm
<vubuntor514> nên mạng cứ chập chờn
<vubuntor514> ???
<vubuntor514> không ai giúp mình ah
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor514
<ubot2> vubuntor514: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor514> mình muốn hỏi về cách chỉnh IP trong ubuntu
<vubuntor514> bạn giúp mình được không
<vubuntor514> khi mình trong win 7 thì vẫn có mạng nhưng khi đăng nhập vào ubuntu thì lại mất mạng
<vubuntor514> mình không hiếu sao lại vậy nữa
<anyoneofus> ah
<anyoneofus> chỉnh cái file /etc/network/interfaces ys
<n2i> ôi, mấy bác bảo thế thì vubuntor té hết giờ :))
<vubuntor514> ???
<vubuntor514> chỉnh trong win 7 hay trong ubuntu vậy bạn
<n2i> vubuntor514: gần giống ở đây nhé http://img704.imageshack.us/img704/3397/changedns.png
<vubuntor514> nếu trong ubuntu thì vào chỗ nào hả bạn
<n2i> vào network connection để chỉnh
<vubuntor514> mình mới dùng ubuntu nên hơi gà
<vubuntor514> hi
<vubuntor514> uhm
<vubuntor514> thank bạn nha
<vubuntor708> e co ai chi  cho minh cach go ibus unikey cai coi
<t8ax> bạn nhờ cái kiểu ấy thì bố nào rãnh cũng ếu trả lời :D
<vubuntor451> hi, co ai ko
<vubuntor451> cho hoi cai bo go tieng viet cai coi
<n2i> đêm nay lắm người hỏi về vụ này nhỉ
<vubuntor451> minh da cai xong roi, thay no cung xuat hien tren thanh panel,
<n2i> chắc mới cài U được ít ngày
<vubuntor451> ma sao go khong duoc vayj
<vubuntor451> hi moi xai
<n2i> ctrl+space
<vubuntor451> cung cha thay dau
<n2i> (dis mợ ibus)
<n2i> không thấy nghĩa là sao?
<n2i> không đánh được tiếng việt à?
<vubuntor451> minh bam cai do roi
<vubuntor451> go cung ko duoc
<vubuntor451> uh
<n2i> bấm cái gì?
<n2i> cậu cài như thế nào?
<vubuntor451>             cai ibus unikey
<vubuntor451> cung nhu huong dan
<n2i> chon key board input là ibus chưa?
<vubuntor451> roi
<n2i> thấy nó hiện trên thanh panel chưa?
<vubuntor451> thay luon
<n2i> vậy thì xài thôi
<n2i> đang đánh ở đây chẳng hạn
<vubuntor451> hehe
<vubuntor451> vay ma danh ko duoc
<vubuntor451> gfgfg
<n2i> nhấn tổ hợp phím ctrl+space để kích hoạt nó
<vubuntor451> dfdf
<vubuntor451> df
<vubuntor451> minh nhan roi ma
<n2i> thế bên win đánh tiếng việt bằng gì?
<vubuntor451> unikey
<n2i> thì xài giống thế thôi
<n2i> khác chút là bên win nhấn ctrl_shift
<n2i> bên này thay shift bằng space
<vubuntor451> uh thi minh cung lam vay, ma cha hieu sao no khong co duoc
<vubuntor451> hg
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> chắc chắn là cài ibus-unikey chưa?
<n2i> dùng U bản mấy đó?
<vubuntor451> roi ma
<vubuntor451> 9.10
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> có vẻ hoài cổ nhỉ! :-d
<n2i> bật ibus preferences lên
<vubuntor451> hi, khong tai cai dia nay minh mua lau roi, cai di cai lai bay gio quyet dinh xai luon cai nay
<n2i> chọn thẻ input method
<vubuntor451> roi
<vubuntor451> ok
<n2i> kiểm tra xem ibus-unikey đã nằm trong list đó chưa?
<vubuntor451> kieu telex
<n2i> nếu chưa thì add vào
<n2i> không
<n2i> unikey ấy
<vubuntor451> minh thay co may kieu viet nam, sau do thi telex, unikey, vni, khong thay ibus
<vubuntor451> la sao vay ban
<vubuntor451> cai roi phai ko
<n2i> lấy cái unikey đi
<n2i> (lâu rồi không xài 9.10)
<vubuntor451> uh
<n2i> cũng thấy nhớ em nó! :-d
<vubuntor451> hi
<vubuntor451> e kieu nay ko biet go sao nua
<n2i> chọn unikey
<n2i> khi nào xài thì kích hoạt nó
<n2i> mặc định là telex
<vubuntor451> go giong nhu telex ha
<n2i> bảng mã unicode
<n2i> thì chọn kiểu gõ như unikey trong win thôi
<n2i> cũng là unikey cả mà
<vubuntor451> ko hieu trong win thi co telex voi vni ma
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> đây cũng thế
<n2i> thì cũng là unikey cả mà
<vubuntor451> hi, nhung ma van de la go ko duoc, cha hieu sao nua, lam dung y nhu qui trinh roi ma
<n2i> mới cài xong nó à?
<n2i> mới chọn input key board là nó à?
<vubuntor451> ko cai xong roi log out roi
<n2i> đã logout + login chưa?
<vubuntor451> thoi minh lam lai xem sao
<vubuntor451> cung het cach roi
<n2i> mỗi khi đánh ở một cửa sổ khác nhau thì phải nhấn tổ hợp phím gọi nó đấy
<n2i> mình xài từ 9.10 tới giờ thấy ok cả!
<n2i> chưa bao giờ gặp vấn đề với bộ gõ tiếng việt cả!
<n2i> kể cả tiếng khác cũng thế
<vubuntor441> hello
<vubuntor441> plz
<vubuntor441> help me
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor441
<ubot2> vubuntor441: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor441> ua viet nam ha
<vubuntor441> tuong nuoc ngoài
<GeekComp> sặc mía
<vubuntor441> à
<vubuntor441> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor441> nếu e xai dns trung gian
<vubuntor441> và em co 1 server rieng
<vubuntor441> linux
<vubuntor441> cài lamp
<vubuntor441> làm sao add domain vào server ?
<vubuntor441> tức là ko cài những trình quản lí như cpanel11 hay plesk ấy
<GeekComp> .g add domain in linux server
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.yolinux.com/TUTORIALS/LinuxTutorialWebSiteConfig.html
<GeekComp> à
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Web Server and Domain Configuration Tutorial (at www.yolinux.com)
<GeekComp> đó
<GeekComp> đọc nó đi
<vubuntor441> cho e hỏi là có cần sử dụng blind trong truong hop nay ko ?
<GeekComp> sao ko
<GeekComp> bạn đọc đi rồi khắc bik
<vubuntor441> ok cám on anh
<vubuntor441> hi ! chỗ này tiện qua :D
<GeekComp> vubuntor441: no prob
<GeekComp> tiện bt
<vubuntor441> à hùi nãy e cài blind và cấu hinh xong rùi
<vubuntor441> khi em vao resolv.conf
<vubuntor441> de dns vào cai ip cua e
<vubuntor441> thi no ko vào mạng dc ?
<vubuntor441> trong resolv.conf e khai bao the nay
<vubuntor441> domain taoditimtao.co.cc
<vubuntor441> nameserver 192.168.1.200
<vubuntor441> tức là cái ip của máy e
<GeekComp> hoho
<GeekComp> cái domain kia
<GeekComp> để làm giề?
<GeekComp> nameserver localhost
<GeekComp> ko vô đk là phải
<vubuntor441> ý anh là sao a
<vubuntor441> hui truoc e nhớ khi e cấu hinh trên win 2k3
<GeekComp> vubuntor441: bạn để dns và domain của bạn ở chỗ khác
<vubuntor441> cung xài ip 192.168.
<GeekComp> đọc hướng dẫn bên trên
<GeekComp> phần configuration DNS
<GeekComp> là hiểu liền
<vubuntor441> còn anh nào ko a
<GeekComp> sao nào
<vubuntor441> trong cai tut a send e
<vubuntor441> chi phan config DNS
<vubuntor441> cai do e lam rùi
<vubuntor441> gio trong resolv.conf
<vubuntor441> e ko run dc
<vubuntor441> trong vao mang dc khi dns
<vubuntor441> a co cach nào bày e voi
<GeekComp> resolv.conf là dns của máy bạn khi vô internet
<GeekComp> còn cái name mới là dns của bạn
<GeekComp> bạn lại cho dns của bạn vô resolv.còn
<GeekComp> làm sao mà vô đk
<vubuntor441> e thấy trong MBOOK hướng dẫn ben KHTN no làm thế a
<GeekComp> thế thì cứ theo nó mà làm
<vubuntor441> nhưng mà ko chạy dc a
<GeekComp> nếu ko đk thì hỏi mấy tên khtn
<GeekComp> :P
<vubuntor441> @@
<vubuntor441> e ko có học bên đó nen dau bik hỏi ai
<vubuntor441> a giúp e voi
<vubuntor441> còn ai ko a
<vubuntor441> hello
<vubuntor485> hello : mình sử dụng sudo firefox ---> h mỗi khi muốn dùng firefox pải dùng quyển root ai chỉ hộ minh cách sửa với
<_Tux_> vubuntor485: hô hô
<_Tux_> không hiểu sudo firefox
<_Tux_> có gì vui
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor485: sudo rm -rf ~/.mozilla
<vubuntor485> mình thử xem thế nào thôi mà
<vubuntor485> cách sử thế nào hả bạn
<vubuntor485> ok thanks mình sửa được rồi
<vubuntor441> còn ai do ko
<n2i> rành buồn cho bạn là không có ai cả
<vubuntor441> :D
<vubuntor441> a giúp e vio
<vubuntor441> alo
<n2i> a...men
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor441> e config cai blind rui
<vubuntor441> mà sao e vao sua cai resolv.conf
<vubuntor441> nameserver 192.168.1.200
<vubuntor441> lai ko vào mạng dc
<vubuntor441> sao ko ai response vay @@
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<n2i> ợ..
<n2i> chắc ngủ hết rồi
<vubuntor441> ping
<vubuntor441> anh n2i giúp e voi
<t8ax> thím n2i
 * n2i không rành
<t8ax> http://dantri.com.vn/c25/s119-363815/huong-dan-download-va-cai-dat-chrome-os-tu-usb.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn download và cài đặt Chrome OS từ USB - Sức mạnh số - Dân trí (at dantri.com.vn)
<t8ax> USB với dung lượng chừng 4GB
<n2i> t8ax: Thứ Năm, 26/11/2009
<vubuntor441> o`
<t8ax> đại khái là boot đc
<n2i> cái này nă ngoái /me boot rồi
<t8ax> thế sao giờ ko đc
<t8ax> mà chú dùng usb mấy g :|
<n2i> 4g
<t8ax> đệt.. mình có độc mỗi cái usb 2g ;))
<vubuntor441> co ai giúp e voi
<vubuntor441> hú hú hú
<n2i> nhưng mà là eng tut chứ ko fai dantri
<t8ax> http://google-chrome-browser.com/installing-google-chrome-os
<t8ax> link google này ;))
<bksupybot> Title: Installing Google Chrome OS | Google Chrome Browser (at google-chrome-browser.com)
<t8ax> 2009 nốt
<vubuntor441> hú hú hú
<vubuntor441> co ai giúp e voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor441: cái đó bờ rồ quá
 * _Tux_ mình biết mỗi dùng
<_Tux_> cờ lick rồi click
 * _Tux_ núp
<t8ax> http://chromeos.hexxeh.net/ 2010 nè :D
<bksupybot> Title: Chromium OS builds by Hexxeh (at chromeos.hexxeh.net)
<t8ax> có tiếng Việt luôn :D
<vubuntor441> mấy anh dinh lấy chrome làm server à @@
<n2i> đùa
<n2i> thiếu gì chú mà xài chrome
<vubuntor441> xài chrome cho khoi bi hack
<t8ax> nghịch chơi
<t8ax> n2i thử đê
<t8ax> có 400mb :-s
<n2i> ChromiumOS
<n2i> nót chrome! :))
<t8ax> http://www.chromium.org/chromium-os
<t8ax> toàn là chromeium os
<t8ax> chính xác là Chrome hay Chromium
<n2i> chromeos!
<n2i> t8ax: http://getchrome.eu/download.php
<bksupybot> Title: Download Chrome OS Linux RC & beta (at getchrome.eu)
<t8ax> Chrome OS Linux :o
<t8ax> wtf :o
<n2i> What if I do not have a CD drive?
<n2i> thì nó cũng là một bản linux mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor441: ;))
<n2i> vubuntor441: _Tux_không giám múa rìu qua mắt thợ
<_Tux_> chrome OS : lost control of data
<_Tux_> :)
<n2i> :))
<n2i> You can try to make a bootable USB from the iso file using UNetbootin. However, it is not a supported method.
<n2i> Quên đọc câu thứ 2
<t8ax> http://www.google.com/chromeos/
<bksupybot> Title: Home - Chrome OS (at www.google.com)
<t8ax> Chrome OS is based on the open-source Chromium OS. Get involved at chromium.org.
<t8ax> có mỗi cái Chrome mà sao.. lắm bản thế.. wtf
<n2i> :))
<n2i> để /me reboot phát coi thế nào!
<n2i> 2010-12-12: Chrome OS is now Chrome OS Linux!
<t8ax> ôi đệt
<n2i> hi vọng mong manh!!
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-21
<vubuntor558> giup minh voi
<vubuntor558> tai sao kkhi cai phan mam may minh cu bao loi
<vubuntor558> Package operation failed
<vubuntor801> em đã cấu hình lại xorg.conf như hướng dẫn và đã đặt được màn hình về 1024x768 85hz, nhưng khi mở 1 file video ở chế độ fullscreen thì màn hình lại chuyển về 60hz, khởi động lại máy thì màn hình mới trở lại bình thường. Em dùng màn CRT lg 17'', VGA onboard g31, các anh chỉ giúp em cách khắc phục!!
<vubuntor801> cac anh chi giup em voi
<vubuntor801> co cach nao de man hinh on dinh o 1024x768 85hz khong
<vubuntor146> Có ai biết cấu hình Ubuntu thành máy chủ Domain Controller không, giúp mình với
<Maxvien> :'( /dev: Device entries for disks, printers, pseudo-terminals, etc. - Câu này có nghĩa là gì nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org.)
<kingofmakai> các bác cho em hỏi
<kingofmakai> có soft nào fake ip trên ubuntu không?
<kingofmakai> hôm qua mới tải heroes of newerth về
<kingofmakai> nhưng mà nó không cho chơi ở VN
<kingofmakai> :(
<kingofmakai> muốn fake ip để chơi mà không biết soft nào
<kingofmakai> google thì toàn ra soft fake cho browser
<ptkhanh> kingofmakai: proxy được ko?
<vubuntor194> Cai Corel Draw roi ma khong chay duoc? Ai giup duoc khong?
<kingofmakai> proxy ạ?
<kingofmakai> em chÆ°a thá»­
<kingofmakai> nếu dùng proxy thì chỉnh trực tiếp luôn hay sao ạ?
<kingofmakai> em cũng chưa dùng proxy bao giờ
<ptkhanh> có cái chỉnh proxy chung cho toàn hệ thống
<ptkhanh> của gnome luôn mà
<vubuntor648> cac anh cho em hoi xiu
<kingofmakai> để em thử
<kingofmakai> cảm ơn anh ạ
<vubuntor648> em dang hoc linux nhung e ko biet hoc nhu the nao cho no hieu qua cac anh dinh huong cho em dc ko a
<kingofmakai> !ask | vubuntor648
<ubot2> vubuntor648: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<kingofmakai> vubuntor648: hành càng nhiều càng tốt
<vubuntor648> em dang theo huong quan tri he thong linux nhung e ko dinh huong duoc
<vubuntor648> cac anh dinh huong giup e dc ko
<vubuntor648> a
<vubuntor648> hien nay em dan hoan thanh xong mcsa va mcse roi
<vubuntor648> vay trong ubuntu 10.04 xay dung he thong server thi phai lam sao cac anh nhi?
<ptkhanh> vubuntor648: bạn học tiếp LPI :D
<RCua> afterlastangel: -> #vnluser
<vubuntor146> Mình muốn triển khai ubuntu làm domain controller, thì làm thế nào?
<vubuntor962> vubuntor146: bạn đọc linux api đi
<vubuntor962>  /j #vnluser
<vubuntor036> hello
<vubuntor036> em chao cac anh
<ptkhanh> :D
<vubuntor036> anh oi em sao danh font viet nam
<vubuntor036> duoc ha anh
<vubuntor036> em dang trong word khong duoc
<vubuntor036> chac la thieu font phai khong anh
<vubuntor036> help me
<voldemort> !ure | vubuntor036
<ubot2> vubuntor036: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor146> Mình nên chọn version nào làm Ubunt server?
<vubuntor146> Mình đang dùng thử bản 9.10 , chạy lỗi quá
<voldemort> làm server thì chọn debian/ centos đi - những distro này stable làm server ngon
<voldemort> nhưng làm desktop thì k0 ổn
<vubuntor146> centos là của redhat đugns không ạ?
<voldemort> debian gần giống như ubuntu, centos gần giống như fedora core thui
<vubuntor146> hình như đó là bản thương mại
<vubuntor036> anh oi cai oracles unbuntu
<voldemort> centoss base trên đồ redhat và miễn phí
<vubuntor146> Ubuntu không làm đưcọ server hả bạn
<voldemort> làm được nhưng k0 stable lắm
<vubuntor146> chán nhỉ
<vubuntor036> chu minh cai  csdl oralce tren unbutu kha anh
<voldemort> oracle thì cài vào đâu chả được
<voldemort> :P
<vubuntor146> mình chưa biết gì về centos
<vubuntor146> có thể tải về ở đâu?
<vubuntor036> anh khanh minh csdl oracles
<vubuntor036> cai ora duoc khong
<voldemort> vubuntor146:  distrowatch.com
<voldemort> http://distrowatch.com đọc thông tin  rất đầy đủ nha
<bksupybot> Title: DistroWatch.com: Put the fun back into computing. Use Linux, BSD. (at distrowatch.com)
<vubuntor963> Cho mình hỏi mọi thừ trên win server thì centos cũng hỗ trợ à?
<RCua> không
<vubuntor963> Vậy là centos chạy ổn định hơn Ubuntu server thế thôi sao?
<ptkhanh> vubuntor963: cái này ko biết
<ptkhanh> nhưng mình cũng đang dùng centos với debian
<RCua> ghi âm truyền lên internet đảo chánh
<RCua> át min ubuntu-vn đóa
<vubuntor963> mình chua rõ  về centos
<RCua> lên trang của nó mà đọc thôi
<ptkhanh> :|
<vubuntor963> nó cug thuộc debian hả bạn
<ptkhanh> has há
<ptkhanh> may quá chưa identify
<RCua> không
<ptkhanh> vubuntor963: ko
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor963> mình định dùng ubuntu làm server, chạy được một lúc mà lỗi quá
<voldemort> vubuntor963: thì bạn cứ dùng ubuntu là server test đi
<voldemort> debian làm server chính
<voldemort> quen với ubuntu rồi thì sang debian, centoss hay bát cứ distro nào cũng dễ dàng thui
<vubuntor963> mình cài Openlap mà lỗi không biết đâu mà mò
<voldemort> chịu khó soi log tí :P
<voldemort> kiếm tool scan
<vubuntor963> giả sử mình cài một dịch vụ nào đó, nếu chạy lỗi rồi gỡ ra cài lại, liệu nó có khá hơn không nhỉ?
<vubuntor963> Về windows thì mình ổn rồi, đang muốn chuyển hết sang Ubuntu
<voldemort> vubuntor963: có thể như nhau hết, vì lỗi nó có thể nằm ở config
<vubuntor963> không?
<voldemort> linux đem lại sự tự do tuyệt đối cho người dùng, tự bạn phải hiểu rõ linux thì mới làm chủ dc
<vubuntor963> nhiều lúc cài xong. còn chẳng thấy file.conf để cấu hình
<ptkhanh> vubuntor963: bạn phải tìm hiểu từng dịch vụ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor963: đọc tài liệu
<voldemort> vubuntor963: trước khi cài thì đọc guide đã
<voldemort> đọc hướng dẫn đã
<vubuntor963> tất nhiên rồi
<ptkhanh> vubuntor963: hầu hết các dịch vụ đều có file tài liệu trong đó
<voldemort> !bg  |  vubuntor963
<ubot2> vubuntor963: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ptkhanh> vubuntor963: hầu hết đều có chế độ ghi log và debug
<vubuntor963> vấn đề là  mình cài mấy lần xong đều bị lôiix
<ptkhanh> vubuntor963: copy cái lỗi đó vứt lên google :D
<vubuntor963> ví dụ: mình dùng webmin định cấu hình DNS nhưng trong đó không có
<vubuntor963> mình cũng search đủ kiểu rồi
<vubuntor963> Bạn có tài liệu về ubuntu server không?
<voldemort> !g ubuntu server guide ebook
<ubot2> voldemort: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor963> trên trang của ubuntu mình xem hết rồi
<voldemort> !g ubuntu server guide
<ubot2> voldemort: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<vubuntor963> nhưng chưa thỏa
<voldemort> ai cắt bot đi rồi thía ?
<vubuntor963> đọc mấy cài đó chả làm gì dc nhièu
<voldemort> vd như webmin thì phải lên trang webmin đọc thui
<voldemort> webmin dởn giản ít chức năng quá thì dùng tên khác
<vubuntor963> bạn chỉ mình đi
<voldemort> vd nhÆ° ispconfig
 * voldemort kém lắm nên k0 biết vụ này
<voldemort> và đang hết tiền ngồi hàng net đây :D
<vubuntor963> mình muốn dùng ubuntu làm domain controller như 2k8
<vubuntor963> mà chưa làm được
<vubuntor963> các bạn giúp mình với
<voldemort> .g ubuntu domain controller
<bkphenny> voldemort: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=445406
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu DomainController - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<voldemort> .g ubuntu domain controller vietnam
<bkphenny> voldemort: http://answers.yahoo.com/question/index?qid=20101213181448AAkXN4D
<voldemort> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<voldemort> hix, hết tiền net rồi :(( về nhà online nha ae :D
<vubuntor963> mầy trang đó không hỗ trợ cho ubuntu mà "Unsupported Version: This article applies to an unsupported version of Ubuntu. More info... "
<vubuntor963> Nếu ubuntu không dùng được cho domain controller thì có lẽ mình đành bye bye vậy
<vubuntor963> tiếc quá
<sonberry> trời ơi
<sonberry> cái Empathy này chán quá
 * voldemort248 bsadfasd
<voldemort248> ấ
<voldemort248> bác bạc bốp
<sonberry> ẹc
 * voldemort248 sờ sờ nắn nắn sonberry  :D
<n2i> sao mà chán?
<sonberry> nó thô quá
<voldemort248> empathy nó có tội tình gì đâu cơ chứ :P
<voldemort248> pidgin đê
<sonberry> có "em" nhưng chưa IRC bao giờ
<sonberry> hni thử em nó xem sao
<sonberry> nhưng mà e nó thô quá
<sonberry> mình là nghệ sĩ màu mè quá nên không hợp với "em" nó
<voldemort248> empathy tối giản hơn so với pidgin :)
<n2i> thô thế nào?
<n2i> chỉ là đơn giản thôi
<n2i> thích thì thêm mắm thêm muối vào
<n2i> tùy tâm
<vubuntor515> có ai ở đây ko
<vubuntor515> help me
<n2i> ờ thì cũng chẳng có ai
<_Tux_> tóc gió thôi bay
<vubuntor515> hic
<vubuntor515> dang bị rac tối ở cai DNS
<vubuntor515> giúp với
<vubuntor515> sao tui config blind rùi mà khi vào resolv.conf trỏ đến cái IP của DNS server
<vubuntor515> no ko chay dc
<vubuntor164> cho em hoi
<vubuntor164> Chay QT co can cai` Java khong?
<_Tux_> vubuntor164: chạy xe máy có cần bánh ô tô không >
<vubuntor515> @tux giúp voi
<vubuntor164> sao em lam QT
<vubuntor164> no khong chay dc nhi?
<vubuntor164> em tuong can phai Java?
<n2i> QT là gì?
 * _Tux_ Qt thì là cái lib
<_Tux_> cài là chạy
<vubuntor515> @tux
<vubuntor515> help me
<vubuntor879> co ai jup tpo domg
<vubuntor879> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor515> giúp giè
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> vào kêu gào như sắp chết ấy
<n2i> :))'
<vubuntor515> sao tui config blind rùi mà khi vào resolv.conf trỏ đến cái IP của DNS server
<nobawk`> bind?
<vubuntor515> bind
<vubuntor515> chính nó và đồng bọn
<nobawk`> vubuntor515: ờ há
<AuNvAChotek> có ai chơi đc hedgewars chưa
<AuNvAChotek> mềnh cài vào không chạy
 * _Tux_ nó là cái gì vậy
<AuNvAChotek> thì game đó
<AuNvAChotek> cái trò nhím bắn như worm ấy
<nobawk`> .g hedgewars
<bkphenny> nobawk`: http://www.hedgewars.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Hedgewars (at www.hedgewars.org)
<nobawk`> AuNvAChotek: ko chạy như nào?
<AuNvAChotek> thấy nó hiện cái thông báo: Unable start server
<_Tux_> thấy Debian có package luôn
<AuNvAChotek> cài từ apt terminal luôn
<AuNvAChotek> chạy từ terminal có mỗi cái thông báo
<AuNvAChotek> chả chạy đc
<nobawk`> chắc phải start cái server trước
<AuNvAChotek> có thông báo Unable to start the server: The address is not available. mà chả biết start gì luôn
<AuNvAChotek> thôi xóa vâyh
<AuNvAChotek> chơi openttd
<vubuntor890> Tôi đang cài bản ubuntu 10.04.1, Khi cài bản dùng thử trên window xong, reset lại máy de cài đặt tiếp thì báo lỗi không mở đươc tệp casper/ filesystem.squashfs là thế nào vậy.
<vubuntor890> Xin các chuyên gia giúp đỡ!
<ptkhanh> cài bản dùng thử là sao?
<ptkhanh> bạn cài inside window$?
<vubuntor489> Máy mình không cài được ubuntu là sao vậy??
<vubuntor489> Xin các chuyên gia giúp đỡ!
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor489
<ubot2> vubuntor489: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<nobawk`> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor489> khi cài ubuntu trên window thi máy báo lỗi không load được file filesystem.squashfs
<vubuntor489> vậy là sao?
<AuNvAChotek> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=1504
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn chi tiết cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 từ CD - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<anyoneofus> :D
<vubuntor907> hic! mình không cài được ubuntu 10.04.1 là sao vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor907: khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng
<sonberry> hãy khóc đi khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng và hãy khóc nước mắt ướt đẫm chứa chan trong lòng
<anyoneofus> :|
<sonberry> tình hình là cái VEDICS của E 3 ngày rồi chưa làm gì được...
<nobawk`> :3
<sonberry> Mic ngon nghẻ
<sonberry> AE nào chơi cái này sup E phát
<GeekComp> hế lô cả nhà
<nobawk`> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<ptkhanh> !hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<vubuntor515> hello
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings (at ubuntu-vn.org.)
<GeekComp> sặc
<ptkhanh> !sặc
<vubuntor515> co anh kĩ thuật nào ko
<ubot2> Factoid 's\xe1\xba\xb7c' not found
<vubuntor515> giúp e voi
<GeekComp> sn lại chơi bot thì....
<GeekComp> !ask
 * ptkhanh chỉ GeekComp 
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * GeekComp hem dám làm sn
 * GeekComp nhường cho anh ptkhanh và nobawk
<vubuntor515> <VirtualHost 123.21.95.202> #    ServerAdmin webmaster@dummy-host.example.com     DocumentRoot  /var/www/html/     ServerName taoditimtao.co.cc     ServerAlias www.taoditimtao.co.cc <Directory "/">                 Options FollowSymLinks                 AllowOverride None         </Directory>         <Directory "/var/www/html">                 Options Indexes FollowSymLinks MultiViews                 IndexOptions SuppressLastMo
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> vẫn vụ domain hả?
<vubuntor515> sao no ko chay nhỉ
<ptkhanh> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor515> vâng chính nó và đồng bon
<ptkhanh> bạn trỏ domain đến rồi?
<vubuntor515> em xai DNS trung gian va trỏ ve may rùi
<vubuntor515> gio chi add vao apache thui
<vubuntor515> ma e add vay sao no ko chay
<ptkhanh> vubuntor515: ping domain thấy rồi?
<vubuntor515> da
<vubuntor515> ping dc rùi
<vubuntor515> mà e len trinh duyet gõ no ko chay
<ptkhanh> bạn paste lại cái kia xem
<ptkhanh> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor515> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546194/
<vubuntor515> da no ne
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<ptkhanh> truy cập qua dns ko chạy à?
<ptkhanh> thử xem access_log và error_log xem có gì ko?
<vubuntor515> e lên trinh duyet gõ cai domain do
<vubuntor515> ma no ko zo
<vubuntor515> alo
<ptkhanh> blo
<ptkhanh> vubuntor515: bạn xem mấy cái access_log và error_log xem có gì ko
<vubuntor515> da ko thay gi
<vubuntor515> co can chinh sua gi trong hosts ko a
<ptkhanh> khi bạn truy cập xem trong access_log ko thấy à?
<vubuntor515>  Chrome/8.0.552.215 Safari/534.10" 192.168.1.11 - - [14/Dec/2010:22:42:12 +0700] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 284 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows; U; Windows NT 6.1; en-US) AppleWebKit/534.10 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/8.0.552.215 Safari/534.10"
<vubuntor515> co mỗi cai này thui a
<ptkhanh> vubuntor515: mình có ping được cái domain của bạn đâu?
<vubuntor515> C:\Users\hieukenpro>ping taoditimtao.co.cc  Pinging taoditimtao.co.cc [123.21.95.202] with 32 bytes of data:
<_Tux_> thấy ổ C
 * _Tux_ núp
<ptkhanh> máy ảo :D
<vubuntor515> da
<vubuntor515> e dang test tren may ao a
<vubuntor972> Xin hỏi Ubuntu Server chạy có ổn định không 10.4
<vubuntor515> vay có cách nào ko a
<ptkhanh> vubuntor972: dịch vụ web bình thường thì mình nghĩ là ko có gì
<ptkhanh> vubuntor515: mình cũng ko rõ, bình thường mình trỏ domain về, cấu hình virtual host theo mẫu là ok luôn
<vubuntor515> vay e cau hinh như the đúng rùi ha
<vubuntor515> tai e xai dns trung gian va cấu hình như thế thui
<vubuntor515> thế có cần chinh gì trong file hosts ko anh
<daovanhoi> các bác cho em hỏi
<daovanhoi> e vừa cài cái thême xong
<_Tux_> mô phật
<daovanhoi> mà khởi động lại máy rồi
<daovanhoi> sao k thấy gì hả bác tux?
<_Tux_> ptkhanh: trao huân chương cho bạn daovanhoi đê
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> hihi
<_Tux_> người dám format cả 500G JAV
<_Tux_> để cài Ubuntu
<daovanhoi> =))
 * _Tux_ phí của giời
<GeekComp> sặc
<daovanhoi> chịu chơi bác à
<anyoneofus> :|
<GeekComp> phí của giời
<daovanhoi> bác chỉ cho e cái thême đi?
<daovanhoi> em cài rồi
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: thì cài rồi dùng
<daovanhoi> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=9237
<daovanhoi> đó
<GeekComp> theme gì?
<bksupybot> Title: Làm đẹp cho Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> khởi động lại làm giè
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor972> Có ai biet cấu hình Domain controller Ubuntu khong
<daovanhoi> em khởi động lại rồi
<daovanhoi> không thấy gì cả
<daovanhoi> trong mục thême cũng không có gì lạ cả
<daovanhoi> chỉ có mấy cái mặc định thôi
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: theme nào
<_Tux_> GTK
<daovanhoi> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=9237
<_Tux_> metacity
<daovanhoi> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Làm đẹp cho Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> hay gì gì
<daovanhoi> e cài cái đó
<daovanhoi> hihi
 * _Tux_ bị ban
<_Tux_> vô không vô được
<_Tux_> =))
<GeekComp> cái đó là cái ì
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> cái link cài thême trên diễn đàn ấy
<daovanhoi> em theo
<GeekComp> trong trang ấy 1 đống link
<daovanhoi> nhưng sao k thấy gì ấy
<GeekComp> biết chú theo cái giề?
<daovanhoi> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:elementaryart
<daovanhoi> đó
<daovanhoi> lệnh ấy
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> sudo apt-get update
<daovanhoi> ấy nữa
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<GeekComp> cài chưa
<daovanhoi> chỉ cho e đi?
<GeekComp> apt-get install chÆ°ua
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: mở Synaptic lên
<_Tux_> refresh
<daovanhoi> vâng
<_Tux_> rồi tìm
<GeekComp> Elementary Art
<_Tux_> hoặc update bình thường là xong
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> (sau đó Nautilus
<_Tux_> tự động Elementary :x)
<GeekComp> mà đã chỉnh giao diện chưa
<GeekComp> hay là mới chỉ cài
<sonberry1> †|……………………...▲………................. |†|……………………..☼☼.………............... |†|……………… …*•○♥○•*……….............… |†|……………… .*♥♫♀♂♫♥*'……….........… |†|………………*♥•♦►♫◄••♥* ……………… |†|……………*♥☺▬♥☺♥▬☺♥* …………… |†|………….*♥•♥▬#â™  ♥#▬♥•*♥ â
<daovanhoi> em mới cài
<daovanhoi> mới khởi động lại máy
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: update update
<GeekComp> vô tùy chỉnh giao diện chưa
<GeekComp> !spam | sonberry1
<ubot2> sonberry1: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<sonberry1> :(
<sonberry1> hix
<daovanhoi> ẹc
<daovanhoi> tìm ra rồi
<sonberry1> sr pị nhầm
<daovanhoi> nó có dấu chấm xanh
<daovanhoi> rồi sao hả bác?
<sonberry1> tiện tay Ctrl+tab mừ
<daovanhoi> nó báo là đã cài rồi
<daovanhoi> giờ tính sao đây bác tux?
<daovanhoi> :)
<GeekComp> thế đã thiết lập nó thành giao diện mặc định chưa
<daovanhoi> thiết lập thế nào bác?
<GeekComp> daovanhoi:
<daovanhoi> vâng
<GeekComp> ặc
<daovanhoi> e nghe
<GeekComp> ubuntu TV or TA
<daovanhoi> TA
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: cài đê
<_Tux_> rồi tận hưởng
<_Tux_> :P
<daovanhoi> Æ¡
<GeekComp> chuột phải desktop
<daovanhoi> em cài rồi
<GeekComp> chọn cái cuối cùng
<GeekComp> sang tab đầu tiên
<GeekComp> chọn theme
<GeekComp> thía nào thì tự bik
<GeekComp> cái này mà cũng cần help nữa
<vubuntor625> em hoi dc ko ah
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<daovanhoi> hi
<GeekComp> !ask | vubuntor625
<daovanhoi> thank bác
<ubot2> vubuntor625: please see above
<ptkhanh> oạch
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor625> em vua cai wine may lan roi go bo? bay gio kick vao Places roi chon thu muc thi ra thong bao loi file not found, giai quyet the nao ah
<_Tux_> trỏ ptkhanh
<GeekComp> gỡ hết rồi à?
<GeekComp> gỡ rồi thì còn vô thía quái nào đk
<vubuntor625> gio lai cai lai roi ah nhun van file  not found khi kick vao places ma chon thu muc
<GeekComp> thư mục gì?
<ptkhanh> vubuntor625: liên quan j tới wine đâu :D
<vubuntor625> vi du em kick vo Places roi chon muc Home Floder thi co loi ah
<GeekComp> sặc
<ptkhanh> hic
<vubuntor625> =.=
<ptkhanh> vubuntor625: các thư mục khác thì sao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor625: có vui vẻ vào home
<vubuntor625> tat ca deu bi. the chi co moi My Computer la binh thuong
<_Tux_> rồi xóa hết đống thư mục hem
<_Tux_> :)
 * _Tux_ toàn xóa =))
<vubuntor625> khon xoa cai gi dau
<ptkhanh> vubuntor625: mở cái gõ lệnh ra
<vubuntor625> em chua xoa cai gi ca
<ptkhanh> xem cái lệnh: ls /home/
<ptkhanh> ls ~
<vubuntor625> day a: kieuthanht@kieuthanht-linux:~$ ls /home/ kieuthanht kieuthanht@kieuthanht-linux:~$
<ptkhanh> ls ~
<ptkhanh> xem ra gì :D
<vubuntor625> kieuthanht@kieuthanht-linux:~$ ls ~ Ảnh       Bản tải về  examples.desktop  Mẫu   Tài liệu Ảnh động  Công        Màn hình nền      Nhạc kieuthanht@kieuthanht-linux:~$
<GeekComp> bình thường mà
<vubuntor625> em cung thu reset may lai roi ma van the
<ptkhanh> vubuntor625: vào được My Computer
<anyoneofus> kieuthanht là gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor625> co' vao dc my computer, kieu thanht la ten em
<GeekComp> sặc
<ptkhanh> vubuntor625: ở thanh bên cạnh có các địa chỉ đều vào được hết?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor625: ô, bạn là girl ah?
<anyoneofus> ;))
<GeekComp> anyoneofus: hỏi cái này nữa á?
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: ;))
<vubuntor625> vang van vao duoc het neu kick vao thanh dia chi ben canh
<GeekComp> anyoneofus: lừa tình đấy
<anyoneofus> :))
<ptkhanh> vubuntor625: lỗi mỗi cái Place thôi à
<ptkhanh> lại nhỉ
<vubuntor625> bi tat ca tru moi my compupter la binh thuong =.=
<_Tux_> }getinfo
<_Tux_> =))
<bksupybot> _Tux_: "getinfo" : Tên gì? ở đâu? đang học hay đi làm? ngành gì? CÓ CHỊ EM GÁI GÌ HEM? Có hình hem ?
<GeekComp> place của bạn có những thứ gì?
<GeekComp> _Tux_: cha này lại nổi máu
<_Tux_> GeekComp: có nhìn thấy đoạn chữ HOA hem
<_Tux_> =))
<GeekComp> lol
<vubuntor625> chu hoa nao ah
<vubuntor625> het cach ha may anh =.=
<GeekComp> bạn thử cách này xem nhá
<GeekComp> nhấn chuột phải vô menu trên
<GeekComp> vào cái menu ấy
<GeekComp> gỡ nó đi
<GeekComp> xong lại chuột phải vô típ
<GeekComp> chọn thêm cái gì gì đó
<GeekComp> kéo xuống chọn dòng thanh trình đơn
<GeekComp> mà hình như bạn mới cài TV cho ubuntu đúng ko
<vubuntor625> chua em chua cai TV ma ko biet TV la gi =.=
<GeekComp> tiếng việt đó
<vubuntor625> ah chua em chua cai
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> bó chiếu vụ này
<vubuntor625> hik hik
<vubuntor625> em vua remove mu.c a?nh khoi places roi lai cho vao lai places ma cung van the
<GeekComp> sặc
<_Tux_> vubuntor625: reset gnome đê
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ xui dại tí
<vubuntor625> rs gnome co phai la rs may ko a
<GeekComp> ặc ặc
<_Tux_> vubuntor625: đại khái là reset đống config
<vubuntor625> em vua cai ubuntu toi qua ma =.=
<_Tux_> về trạng thái ban đầu
<vubuntor625> co bit cai gi dau :)
<_Tux_> (về giao diện thôi)
<vubuntor625> vay rs lam nhu the nao
<_Tux_> !reset gnome
<ubot2> Vào Applications => Accessories => Terminal rồi gõ lệnh : rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config
<vubuntor625> rm: cannot remove `.config/google-chrome/Default/User StyleSheets': Directory not empty  : no ra the nay a oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor625: copy đúng không vậy
<vubuntor625> chuan a.
<_Tux_> rm -rf cơ mà ?
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor625> rm -rf .gnome .gnome2 .gconf .gconfd .metacity .config :copy chuan cai nay roi ah
<t8ax> !g
<ubot2> Factoid 'g' not found
<vubuntor625> may em co cac phan vung C, EXT3, linux swap, D, E, em cai ubuntu vao EXT3 xong copy du lieu tu may khac sang o? D, E thi co anh huong i khong
<vubuntor625> may chi cai linux thoi ko cai ewin ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor625: không
<vubuntor625> da. thanks
<vubuntor072> chao cac anh, tai sao khi em cai wine thi kick vao Places roi chon bat cu thu muc nao deu ra loi file not found! ????
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> bấm vào đâu?
<vubuntor072> da. bam vao Places tren panel goc tren ben trai a
<vubuntor072> vd: kick Places> Ban Tai Ve =>>> error: file not found
<vubuntor072> con go~ wine ra thi lai binh thuong
<C4NoC> wine?
<C4NoC> wine nó có ảnh hưởng gì đến cái đó
<vubuntor072> ko biet
<C4NoC> mở Home lên
<vubuntor072> em cai di cai lai wine may lan roi
<C4NoC> xem mấy folder đó còn không
<vubuntor072> con
<vubuntor072> em co xoa gi dau
<C4NoC> thì map lại mấy folder đó
<vubuntor072> cu cai xong wine thi tat ca cac muc tren Places deu bi loi ay het
<C4NoC> wine thì ảnh hưởng gì đến mấy cái đó :-/
<vubuntor072> em da remove cac muc khoi places roi lai add vao places ma van the
<vubuntor072> chi co cach remove wine thi lai binh thuong
<C4NoC> ....hơ
<C4NoC> thế thì chịu
<vubuntor072> hik
 * C4NoC không xài wine 
<vubuntor072> the a cai wine van binh htuong ah
<vubuntor072> oh the a xai cai gi chi em voi
<vubuntor072> em cai wine de chay exe ma
<C4NoC> chạy exe làm gì?
<NeedRoadMap> Xài wine để làm gì?
<vubuntor072> choi game =.= count stri ke
<NeedRoadMap> :))
<NeedRoadMap> không dứt tình được được sao?
<vubuntor072> the khon co wine thi dung cai gi de chay file exe vay
<vubuntor072> khong dang o pro ma =))
<vubuntor072> the a C$ khong chay exe bao gio ah
<vubuntor072> a c4NoC
<C4NoC> không
<C4NoC> chơi game về win cho lẹ
<vubuntor072> e's
<vubuntor072> gio e cai linux truoc
<NeedRoadMap> bên này cũng có game mà
<vubuntor072> neu co cai win thi phai chinh lai grup ah
<C4NoC> uh
<t8ax_> .g urban terror
<bkphenny> t8ax_: http://www.urbanterror.info/
<bksupybot> Title: Urban Terror (at www.urbanterror.info)
<t8ax_> làm ếu gì fải chơi CS :D
<C4NoC> vubuntor072: thôi bỏ CS đi
<C4NoC> nhập hội UT kìa
<vubuntor072> khong choi cs thi choi gi a
<vubuntor072> choi cai gi gio`
<vubuntor072> UT la cai gi
<C4NoC> đó
<t8ax_> đọc link trên
<codai2810> UT
<C4NoC> ở trên đó
<codai2810> UT đê
<codai2810> =))
<t8ax_> .g urban terror
<bkphenny> t8ax_: http://www.urbanterror.info/
<bksupybot> Title: Urban Terror (at www.urbanterror.info)
<vubuntor072> doi e doc chut da :D
<vubuntor072> hik
<NeedRoadMap> Tải về đi, tối nhập hội luôn
<vubuntor072> giong cs nhi
<t8ax_> nếu so với CS thì có vẻ UT thật hơn
<t8ax_> bắn bị thương ;)
<t8ax_> tự do hơn :D. map to hơn
<vubuntor072> co can yeu cau phan cung manh ko
<vubuntor072> nhin do hoa dep the kia co ma
<t8ax_> chơi đc CS thì ngại gì UT :D
<t8ax_> có 700mb
<t8ax_> cùi cùi như thím NeedRoadMap cũng bắn fà fà
<NeedRoadMap> ờ...
<vubuntor072> =))
<NeedRoadMap> lol t8ax_
<vubuntor072> dc roi
<vubuntor072> thanks cac bac :)
<t8ax_> cứ tải về thử, nếu đc thì tối vào đây
<t8ax_> AE hướng dẫn gia nhập :D
<vubuntor072> ok
<vubuntor115> luc' chieu em chay apt-get update xong
<vubuntor115> bay gio` ve nha bat may' len no' khong hien ra 2 cai' panels ben tren va ben duoi man hinh nua :(
<vubuntor115> sau khi dang nhap chi nhin thay' cac files va folders tren desktop thoi
<vubuntor115> khong co' 2 cai' panels tren va duoi'
<vubuntor115> bay gio phai lam sao a?
<NeedRoadMap> alt+f2
<ptkhanh> vubuntor115: alt + F2 ko ra đúng ko?
<NeedRoadMap> đánh gnome=panel
<NeedRoadMap> gnome+panel
<vubuntor115> ptkhanh: khong ra
<NeedRoadMap> hà, thế là thay mợ òi!
<vubuntor115> alt+f2 khong hien ra gi ca
<vubuntor115> :((
<vubuntor115> em phai restart vao windows day
<NeedRoadMap> từ từ
<NeedRoadMap> đi đâu mà vội :))
<vubuntor115> NeedRoadMap: em dang o windows, trong ubuntu co bat duoc cai' gi nua dau
<NeedRoadMap> ợ
<vubuntor115> chi nhin thay moi may' files va folders o desktop co' chay duoc gi nua dau
<NeedRoadMap> thế giờ đang ở window á?
<vubuntor115> NeedRoadMap: vang
<vubuntor115> NeedRoadMap: co' giai phap' gi ko de em restart vao thu lai
<NeedRoadMap> vậy thì vào Ubuntu đi, ở trong đó mới chữa bệnh được chứ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor115: sang Ubuntu ở chỗ đăng nhập
<ptkhanh> có vào chế độ false safe thì phải
<ptkhanh> ko nhớ rõ tên
<vubuntor115> NeedRoadMap: nhung khong bat duoc gi ca thi lam gi? khong co' cai' network manager icon de em bat cai' wifi len
<ptkhanh> hoặc khi đaưng nhập vào rồi
<ptkhanh> có thể ctrl + Alt + F1
<ptkhanh> rồi đăng nhập vào dòng lệnh
<vubuntor115> ptkhanh: roi sao nua?
<ptkhanh> ở đó có thể gõ được lệnh
<vubuntor115> ptkhanh: chi? cho em toan` bo giai phap' di de em vao em thu
<vubuntor115> ptkhanh: go lenh gi?
<vubuntor115> chang nhe vi` chieu` nay em chay sudo apt-get update ma bay gio no' bi hong luon ah
<ptkhanh> vubuntor115: chạy thử: sudo apt-get -f install
<ptkhanh> xem có lỗi gói ko
<ptkhanh> nếu ko
<ptkhanh> cứ đăng nhập vào
<ptkhanh> ctrl + Alt + F7
<ptkhanh> là lại vào đồ họa
<ptkhanh> ở desktop có gì ko?
<ptkhanh> My Computer chẳng hạn?
<vubuntor115> ptkhanh: ok, de em thu lenh do'
<vubuntor115> restart da~
<ptkhanh> oais
<ptkhanh> hic
<ptkhanh> đang định bảo lôi cái gnome-terminal ra để chơi
<t8ax_> tạo 1 file trên desktop rồi cho nó mở = terminal, trc mình làm vậy ;))
<ptkhanh> owf
<ptkhanh> đang tính bảo thế, nhưng nếu ở Desktop có My Computer thì chỉ việc vào /usr/bin rồi kiếm :D
<hanhha> hi các bác :)
<hanhha> cho em hỏi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<hanhha> ubuntu 10.04 bản 64bit dùng có tốt không nhỉ
<hanhha> em thấy trên trang chủ, họ recomend 32bit
<hanhha> em đang dùng dc 1 năm nhưng chạy vmware có vẻ chậm
<_Tux_> hanhha: wmare thì chậm là phải rồi :D
<hanhha> ram luôn dùng hết 100%
<hanhha> mà từ lúc em dùng, ram luôn chỉ nhận dc hơn 3G, có vẻ như nó ko dùng hết RAM
<n2i> hihi
<daovanhoi> bác tux ời.share file trong ubuntu thế nào bác?
<daovanhoi> cười gì thế bác n2i
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<daovanhoi> giúp e với
<daovanhoi> sao bác cười
<daovanhoi> buzz
<daovanhoi> hế lồ
<daovanhoi> có ai không?
<n2i> không có gì!
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: search đi
<_Tux_> .g làm sao share file trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://ubuntufeistyfawn.blogspot.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu (at ubuntufeistyfawn.blogspot.com)
<_Tux_> đấy
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> daovanhoi: xài samba ấy
<n2i> nói như _Tux_ trời sập! :))
<n2i> _Tux_: disable xfce panel!??
<n2i> không biết sao cài xfce vào thì tint2 lại auto start mới hài chứ! :)
<n2i> _Tux_: hỏi cái!
<_Tux_> n2i: ếu biết
 * _Tux_ ếu chơi panel
<n2i> :'(
<n2i> thì làm sao để disable nó đi mà
<n2i> rồi set cho pacmanfm thành default thay cho thunar
<daovanhoi> bác tũx hay bác n2i ơi
<daovanhoi> sao cấu hình mail trong ubuntu được
<daovanhoi> nhận mail trên máy ấy
<n2i> chứ xài thunar mount một phân vùng cũng thấy cực
<daovanhoi> giống outlook ấy
<n2i> ờ
<n2i> muốn xài mail client à?
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: search đê
<_Tux_> hỏi lắm thế
<_Tux_> :(
<n2i> :))
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> =))
<n2i> daovanhoi: xài evulotion ấ
<n2i> viết đúng không nhỉ? :-d
<n2i> daovanhoi: đi đâu rồi?
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> e làm được rồi
<daovanhoi> may quá
<daovanhoi> có kinh nghiệm bên win
<daovanhoi> sang đây bụp cái được ngay
<daovanhoi> thanks 2 bác
 * n2i chả mấy khi xài cái đó
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> tại e lười lên web
<daovanhoi> cừ mở mail lên cho nó tiện
<daovanhoi> công nhận
<daovanhoi> dùng ubuntu sướng thật
<daovanhoi> load hơi bị nhanh
 * _Tux_ windows sướng hơn
<daovanhoi> chỉ hơi hơi mắc ở chỗ xem phim HD toàn giật
<daovanhoi> vlc cũng không ăn thua
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> cho e hỏi câu này hơi gà con
<daovanhoi> gờ muốn chuyển từ thư mục gốc vào ổ GAU LUOI của e
 * n2i xài đâu có sao đâu
<daovanhoi> e dùng lệnh cd /media/GAU LUOI
<daovanhoi> nhưng k được
<n2i> có dấu cách kìa mợ
<n2i> GAU\ LUOI
<daovanhoi> xem phim HD nó giật lắm bác à
<daovanhoi> à
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: cd GAU<tab><tab>
<n2i> hoặc "path/GAU LUOI"
<daovanhoi> GAU\LUOI hả bác?
<daovanhoi> hihi
<n2i> ờ
<daovanhoi> ok con gà đen
<n2i> không GAU\ LUOI
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> ihi
<daovanhoi> hiểu
 * n2i thấy daovanhoi trường hợp nào cũng hiểu rất nhanh
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> không phải
<daovanhoi> bác n2i quá khen
<t8ax_> khen đểu đấy
<t8ax_> đừng vội mừng =))
<daovanhoi> em biết
<daovanhoi> hehe
<n2i> t8ax_ nói đểu đấy, đừng nản vội
<t8ax_> mỗi câu nói của Luser toàn ẩn ý
<t8ax_> thâm lắm
 * _Tux_ tát t8ax_ 
<_Tux_> nói xấu cán bộ hả
<t8ax_> nâu
<t8ax_> đang Windows hóa Luser :D
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e để ý rồi
<daovanhoi> bác tux toàn khích e chơi win
<daovanhoi> nhưng e k nghe đâu
<daovanhoi> hehe
<n2i> còn t8ax ?
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: =))
 * _Tux_ không muốn các ban trẻ đi vào con đường tà đạo
<RCua> .lol
 * _Tux_ đá bay RCua 
<_Tux_> dụ dỗ không ít bạn trẻ
 * RCua nhìn quanh coi dụ được ai
<RCua> :3
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> cho em hoi
<daovanhoi> e gõ lênh
<daovanhoi> gauluoi@GAULUOI:/media/HOC TAP$ sudo ./JDK.bin sudo: ./JDK.bin: command not found
<daovanhoi> nó báo thế là sao
<daovanhoi> mặc dù gói JDK.bin đã nằm ổ HOC TAP
<daovanhoi> buzz
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<RCua> chmod u+x JDK.bin
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> hihi
<RCua> dùng ubuntu thì add cái ppa của bọn oracle java vào mà cài
<n2i> mếu máo, rồi được tí lại cười :))
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> thanks bác
<GeekComp> dùng cái pidgin trên win chán quá
<GeekComp> phông chữ nhỏ tý
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: sh!t
<_Tux_> cứ réo tên mềnh ra là sao
<daovanhoi> ờ
 * _Tux_ dùng Windows mà
<daovanhoi> bác túc lại mắng em
<GeekComp> _Tux_: chấp nhận đê
<daovanhoi> bác nhiệt tình hòi cái ok ngay
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> giờ tiếp nè
<RCua> lol
<daovanhoi> gauluoi@GAULUOI:/media/HOC TAP$ chmod u+x JDK.bin gauluoi@GAULUOI:/media/HOC TAP$ sudo ./JDK.bin sudo: ./JDK.bin: command not found gauluoi@GAULUOI:/media/HOC TAP$
<daovanhoi> vẫn báo
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<RCua> kiếm ppa mà add
<RCua> .g sun java ppa
<bkphenny> RCua: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/sun-java6
<RCua> đấy
<bksupybot> Title: “sun-java6” package : Ubuntu (at launchpad.net)
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> để em coi cái đã
<daovanhoi> hehe
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: cứ nhằm RCua mà hỏi
<_Tux_> tuyên truyền viên Linux
<_Tux_> cha sứ #vnluser và #ubuntu-vn
 * RCua đi đọc sách, đặt ignore IRC
 * _Tux_ thần tượng của các bạn trẻ đam mê tà đạo
<_Tux_> =))
<RCua> :-\
<daovanhoi> bác rcua đưa cái link đọc chẳng hiểu chút nào cả
<daovanhoi> :((
<daovanhoi> huhu
<RCua> :-\
<daovanhoi> bác hướng dẫn kĩ chút đi
<RCua> .g oracle java ppa
<bkphenny> RCua: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-java-runtime-environment-jre-in-ubuntu-10-10-maverick-using-ppa.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to Install Java Runtime Environment (JRE) in Ubuntu 10.10 (Maverick) using PPA | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<RCua> đấy
<RCua> ủa mà đó là jre
<daovanhoi> è he
<RCua> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:sun-java-community-team/sun-java6
<RCua> sudo apt-get update
<RCua> sudo apt-get install sun-java6
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> hii
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: <- kiên trì vãi, nhưng rồi hem biết đi đến đâu
<RCua> kiên trì thì tốt
<RCua> nhưng phải có hướng
<RCua> và hướng chỉ gói gọn trong mấy từ thôi
<RCua> tự thân vận động
<RCua> :-\
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> các bác nói xấu e nhé
<daovanhoi> e đang cài
<daovanhoi> ngon lành cành đào
 * _Tux_ xấu mẹ gì
<_Tux_> sự thật nó thế
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> :((
<RCua> :-\
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: <- vô được cỡ phải 2 tuần rồi nhở
<daovanhoi> bác túc nói nhé
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e vào được chừng ấy
<daovanhoi> hihi
<_Tux_> thì khi bắt đầu xóa 500G JAV
<daovanhoi> bác cứ nói e đi
<_Tux_> đã thấy ghét
<daovanhoi> e đè cổ bác em ỏi
<_Tux_> =))
<daovanhoi> hỏi
<daovanhoi> oh
 * _Tux_ phí của
<daovanhoi> xóa 500GB đã gét rồi
<daovanhoi> hihi
<RCua> daovanhoi: bạn có chí thì tốt
<RCua> daovanhoi: nhưng nếu đi vào món này thì có mấy điều nên nhớ
<n2i> nhưng lâu lâu phải tắm táp bớt đi
<RCua> daovanhoi: 1 là tự học, tự thân vận động là chính, hỏi chỉ là khi đã thử hết mọi cách, đã nghĩ hết rồi thôi
<RCua> daovanhoi: 2 là tiếng Anh
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e nghe
<RCua> _Tux_: bấm hộ cái những câu hỏi thông minh
<_Tux_> !sq
<ubot2> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<daovanhoi> thì mới vào e hỏi cho quen thôi
<bksupybot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<RCua> daovanhoi: bạn đọc link kia
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e đang đọc
<daovanhoi> tới lục thạo thạo tí thì tự mò mà
<daovanhoi> hihi
<RCua> nó không chỉ là để hỏi, mà còn là thái độ học tập
<RCua> gọi là thái độ thì nghe hơi nặng nề 1 tí
 * _Tux_ nghe RCua giảng đạo
<RCua> nhưng thực ra chỉ là cái cách mà mình tiếp xúc với vấn đề ra sao thôi
<RCua> rồi, chốt xong
 * RCua bò đi sách típ
<RCua> 35/321
<RCua> :-<
<daovanhoi> hiih
<daovanhoi> thanks các bác
<daovanhoi> e học tí đây
<daovanhoi> java mệt quá
<daovanhoi> mai thực hành rồi
<RCua> nhớ đọc cái kia
<RCua> daovanhoi: bạn học trường nào?
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> e đang đọc
<daovanhoi> em học công nghiệp bác
 * _Tux_ bò đi
<RCua> à, ĐH Công Nghiệp
<tuanht> daovanhoi: công nghiệp gì
<RCua> rồi, okay
<daovanhoi> cái trường đông như kiến
<RCua> chào bạn
<daovanhoi> hcm ấy
<_Tux_> daovanhoi: CN HCM hay HN ?
<tuanht> daovanhoi: cùng trường
<daovanhoi> bác nào cùng trường nhỉ?
<daovanhoi> cho e thỉnh giáo
<tuanht> me
<tuanht> cùi bắp chết mồ
<daovanhoi> cùi cũng ngon lành cành đào
<tuanht> học kỳ rồi bị ép học chết mồ
<daovanhoi> ối e theo k kịp
<daovanhoi> ui
<daovanhoi> kinh công nghiệp thật
<daovanhoi> chào các bác
<tuanht> nhìu đứa bỏ đề tài lắm
<daovanhoi> e out nhé
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> ờ
<daovanhoi> hi
<daovanhoi> vâng
<daovanhoi> lớp e cũng thês mà
<daovanhoi> bibi
<vubuntor012> Lokiheero: hi
<vubuntor012> hi
<|sleepy|> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor012> chào bạn
<vubuntor012> có chuyện này
<|sleepy|> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor012> theo như mình không nhầm thì trong diễn đàn không chèn dc video youtube phải hok
<|sleepy|> TuxTuKi: ping
<vubuntor012> mình dùng đủ phương nghìn kế rồi mãi không chèn dc,mà lại ngai lập topic hỏi
<TuxTuKi> vubuntor012: chèn được
<TuxTuKi> có làm sao đâu
<TuxTuKi> :)
<vubuntor012> oác
<TuxTuKi> nhưng lấy mấy cái sau chữ ID thôi
<vubuntor012> làm sao chèn đây:(
<TuxTuKi> chứ lấy cả đoạn thì không được
<TuxTuKi> :)
<vubuntor012> bnj thí dụ:)
<TuxTuKi>  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3lkbQW6k6uw
<t8ax> chậc
<TuxTuKi> cái này
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Aria Asia - Canon Rock (Canon in D) (at www.youtube.com)
<TuxTuKi> thì chỉ lấy đoạn
<TuxTuKi> 3lkbQW6k6uw
<TuxTuKi> thooi
<RCua> thôi muộn rồi
<vubuntor012> hiểu ròi
<vubuntor012> thank
<vubuntor775> cho hỏi là lệnh kiểm tra cái gói đó có dc cài đạt hay chưa là lệnh nào trong ubuntu a ?
<GeekComp> cách dễ nhất là bạn vô trình quản lý synaptic nha
<vubuntor775> là sao ?
<vubuntor775> ko có lệnh nào như thế à ?
<GeekComp> bạn vào trình quản lý gói synaptic
<GeekComp> gõ tên gói
<vubuntor775> uh
<vubuntor775> cam on nhe
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-22
<vubuntor885> Cho mình hỏi về DNS trên Ubuntu
<vubuntor885> mình cấu hình bị lỗi và kiểm tra "dig -x 127.0.0.1" không đựoc
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> vubuntor885: no' bao' sao?
<vubuntor885> rndc: connect failed: 127.0.0.1#953: connection refused
<vubuntor885> khởi động lại nó báo như thế
<vubuntor885> lúc trứoc mình làm đúng rồi
<vubuntor885> chạy ngon
<vubuntor885> chỉ đổi lại IP thế mà nó lỗi
<nobawk> co' bat. bind chua?
<vubuntor885> có chứ
<vubuntor885> mình cấu hình tối qua Ok rồi
<vubuntor885> chỉ đổi lại IP thôi
<nobawk> ờ há
<vubuntor885> bây giờ trả lại IP như cũ cho nó cũng không dc
<nobawk> thế chắc phải sửa lại cấu hình gì đó
<vubuntor885> gì  đó là cái ì
<nobawk> sửa lại rồi thì nhớ restart cái bind
<nobawk> ai biết đc bạn cấu hình thế nào :3
<vubuntor885>  /etc/init.d/bind9 restart
<vubuntor885> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor885> xem log nó báo: /etc/bind/named.conf.options:15: missing ';' before '}'
<vubuntor885> mình ai động đến file đấy đâu
<nobawk> ai biết :3
<nobawk> lỗi thì đi sửa lỗi đi
<vubuntor885> mình khong biet sửa thì mơi hỏi
<nobawk> đọc cái file kia
<nobawk> xem có sai gì ko
<vubuntor885> file nào ạ?
<nobawk> ví dụ thiếu ;
<nobawk> 09:10 <vubuntor885> xem log nó báo: /etc/bind/named.conf.options:15: missing ';' before '}'
<vubuntor885> mình không đụng đến file đó
<nobawk> vào đó mà xem đi
<vubuntor885> chỉ là tạo zone cho nó thôi
<nobawk> ko lẽ tự nhiên nó báo vu vơ
<vubuntor885> đúng
<vubuntor885> lạ nhỉ
<nobawk> ờ đúng mà nó ko chạy thì đi fsck cái bind
<nobawk> bind ngu, đúng mà đếu chịu chạy
<vubuntor885> sao cơ
<vubuntor885> mình thấy ubuntu 10.4 hay 10.10 server không ổn
<vubuntor885> đang cấu hình máy chủ mà thế này thì toi
<nobawk> ờ đúng rồi
<nobawk> dùng windows server là ổn nhất
<vubuntor885> win thì nói làm gì
 * nobawk thấy cấu hình máy chả liên quan gì đến cấu hình phần mềm :3
<vubuntor885> dns là dịch vụ
<nobawk> vubuntor885: thôi mở file kia ra mà đọc
<nobawk> vubuntor885: bind nó ko ngu đến lỗi viết đúng mà nó báo sai
<nobawk> còn ko muốn đọc thì cứ để nguyên cái bind nó chết ở đó vậy thôi
<nobawk> còn muốn người khác làm cho như windows thì bỏ money ra
<vubuntor885> ai làm thế
<nobawk> 200k một giờ có người làm tận răng
<vubuntor885> ubuntu không tốt thì dùng centos
<nobawk> ờ thì đó dùng đi
<nobawk> cứ dùng thoải mái chả ai cấm
<vubuntor885> Tưởng diễn đàn có nhiều ngừoi debug tốt
<vubuntor885> hóa ra cugnx chả biết ì
<nobawk> ờ, đúng rồi
<nobawk> toàn người bít ít hơn bạn ko à
 * nobawk biết mỗi cái file kia lỗi ở dòng 15, thằng ngu như mình cũng biết nhảy vào dòng 15 xem nó là cái của nợ gì
<vubuntor885> dong đó mình xem lại 3 lần rồi
<vubuntor885> mới post lên để hỏi
<nobawk> vấn đề là ko phải bao h nó cũng ở dòng đó
<nobawk> mà còn là ở các dòng khác
<nobawk> hay file khác
<vubuntor885> chỉ là mình không biết nên hỏi thôi, để mình xem lại
<nobawk> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor997> Cho mình hỏi lệnh nào hiển thị tất cả nhóm người dùng trong Ubuntu?
<nobawk> vubuntor997: cat /etc/group?
<vubuntor997> Mình hỏi thêm, lệnh nào xem đựoc password mà mình đã tạo cho user
<nobawk> ko có
<nobawk> chỉ xem đc pass dưới dạng md5
<nobawk> ở trong file shadow
<vubuntor997> vậy là nó mã hóa rồi à
<nobawk> tất nhiên
<vubuntor997> mình muốn tạo user, sau dó cho họ thay đổi password cho lần đăng nhập đầu tiên đựoc không
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> vubuntor997: ko biết
<vubuntor997> khó nhỉ
<vubuntor997> mình cấu hình file "vsftpd.conf " của dịch vụ ftp, cho anonymous_enable=YES. Vậy  mà trên windows không login vào đựo
<vubuntor997> bạn xem giúp mình
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> vubuntor997: xem log nó báo sao?
<vubuntor997> nó ko cho vào
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> xem log
<nobawk> log trên server
<nobawk> xem nó báo gì
<vubuntor997> có phải file log ở đây không?  cat /var/log/syslog
<nobawk> bạn khai nó ở đâu thì nó ở đó
<nobawk> hoặc ở chỗ mặc định của nó
<nobawk> chi tiết xem documentation
<vubuntor997> mình làm dc roi
<vubuntor997> sudo mkdir /srv/ftp sudo usermod -d /srv/ftp ftp
<vubuntor997> phải có 2 lệnh này
<vubuntor261> em dung he dieu hanh nay kho wa
<vubuntor261> co ai chj giup em voi
<Maxvien> Có bạn nào có thể tư vấn cho mình mùa Router Wifi không đây?
<RCua> mua con 450k của tp-link ấy
<RCua> xài không thấy vấn đề gì, mặc dù tất nhiên không hỗ trợ 802.11n
<RCua> không đi kèm adsl
<Maxvien> Modem của mình ở tầng 1 mà mình thì ở tầng 3 thì chọn cái nào đây?
<vubuntor768> em chao ban quan tri ubuntu vn
<RCua> đi ngủ thôi, đến giờ rồi
<Maxvien> 8-)
<vubuntor768> em co van de muon hoi ban quan tri la em khong biet cach thiet lap mang cho ubuntu
<vubuntor244> hi
<vubuntor244> cho hỏi có ai ko vậy
<codai2810> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor244> chao cac ban
<vubuntor244> minh dang co 1 van de la
<vubuntor244> minh cài ubuntu server 10.
<vubuntor244> các lệnh apt-get của mình
<vubuntor244> đều ko dc
<vubuntor244> cho hỏi là nó bi ji vay nhỉ
<vubuntor244> có phải chỉnh lại file cấu hình của apt-get ko nhỉ
<RCua> thêm sudo vào
<vubuntor244> mình đang ở quyền root luôn rồi
<vubuntor244> nên có cần sudo ko ?
<n2i> không
<n2i> root thì khỏi mấy vụ đó
<n2i> đụng là trúng....khùng là chết! :)
<vubuntor244> vậy phải coi lại file cấu hình apt hả các bạn
<vubuntor244> thuong thi nó lỗi ở đâu nhỉ
<n2i> nó báo thế nào?
<vubuntor244> couldn't find packet
<n2i> nó báo không tìm thấy gói
<n2i> thì chắc là không phải nó hỏng đâu
<n2i> mới cài U à?
<vubuntor244> apt-get install webmin
<n2i> Update chÆ°a?
<vubuntor244> dung roi bạn
<vubuntor244> moi cài
<n2i> làm gì có webmin trong kho đâu :-d
<n2i> phải tải về và tự cả
<vubuntor244> ủa
<vubuntor244> chứ nó ko tự tìm trên kho net cài hả bạn
<n2i> +một số gói phụ thuộc nữa, nhưng chúng có trong kho đó
<n2i> webmin không có trong kho
<vubuntor244> vay phai danh lenh ji
<n2i> nó tìm rồi mới báo cho cậu như thế chứ
<n2i> .g install webmin on ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.webmin.com/deb.html
<bksupybot> Title: Webmin (at www.webmin.com)
<n2i> tải ở đó về
<voldermot248> ngap'
<voldermot248> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor244> àh tiện cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor244> chuong trình ssh nào tot cho ubuntu nhỉ
<vubuntor244> moi nguoi hay xai cái nào vậy
<voldermot248> ngap
<nobawk> openssh
<n2i> vubuntor244: đây http://www.kelvinwong.ca/2010/05/22/installing-webmin-on-ubuntu-server-10-04-lts-lucid/
<nobawk> có sẵn rồi
<n2i> quan trọng là mấy gói phụ thuộc thôi
<n2i> như nobawk nói ấy
<vubuntor244> phải tải về rùi cài àh bạn
<vubuntor244> ?
<vubuntor244> có get truc tiếp dc ko
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> còn openssh thì trong kho có rồi
<n2i> cài trong kho thôi
<n2i> webmin tải về tự cài
<vubuntor244> okie
<vubuntor244> vay h mình oánh
<vubuntor244> apt-get openssh
<n2i> còn các gói phụ thuộc của nó thì không cần
<vubuntor244> là no tu cài dc àh
<n2i> dùng lệnh tasksel ấy
<n2i> vào đó chọn cài gì thì chọn rồi ok
<n2i> nó cài cho
<n2i> đủ bộ! :-d
<vubuntor244> àh h mình moi biet lệnh này
<vubuntor244> thanks ban
<vubuntor244> hihi
<vubuntor244> moi tap tanh linux
<vubuntor244> nen còn ga wa
<vubuntor244> mong cac ban jup do
<n2i> (ai lúc đầu cũng vậy mà :-d)
<vubuntor322> cho em hoi 1 van de` ve ket noi mang trong ubun tu dc ko ah
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor322> em dung man o? xom tro, ma phong em co 2 may nen em dung 1 modem nua de chia duong mang cho 2 may dung
<vubuntor322> dao trtuoc dung win thi rat hay bi thay doi dia cho MAC
<vubuntor322> bay gio sang ubuntu cung bi nhu vay
<vubuntor322> o win thi em set arp dc con ben nay em ko bit lam the nao
<n2i> dạo trước dùng win thì rất hay đổi địa chỉ cho MAC?
<n2i> không đọc được câu trên
<vubuntor322> ko rat hay bi doi dia chi MAC
<vubuntor322> em cung ko hieu tai sao
<n2i> MAC mà đổi à?
<vubuntor322> thin thoang mat mang thi em lai cmd danh lenh arp -s 192.168.1.1 (MAC) la dc
<n2i> Đâu dễ!
<vubuntor322> ko y' em la kieu nhu bi netcut y'
<vubuntor322> no lam sai MAC tren modem
<n2i> thì hỏi mấy chú trong dãy trọ có chơi trò đó không ấy! :-d
<vubuntor322> em muon hoi la lam the nao de nhu the win la arp -s ip MAC dc tren ubuntu
<C4NoC> arp -s mac
<C4NoC> man arp ra
<vubuntor322> cung y nhu win luon ha anh
<vubuntor322> man arp co thay cai -s dau
 * n2i thấy có nguyên một chạc kìa!
<vubuntor244> ban oi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor244> trong tasksel
<vubuntor244> muốn nó active cái hói ví dụ openssh
<vubuntor244> thì đánh phím gì
<vubuntor244> mình chỉ thấy có nút update
<vubuntor244> ..
<n2i> chuyển từng dòng
<n2i> chọn dòng nào thì enter hoặc space
<vubuntor244> minh den cái đó rùi
<vubuntor244> nhưng đến đó
<vubuntor244> thì nhấn gì để nó cài vay bạn
<vubuntor244> minh ko thấy chữ install
<n2i> tab xuống chọn ok
<vubuntor244> ban oi
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor244> minh gõ service openssh-client start
<vubuntor244> mà ko dc
<nobawk> vubuntor244: sshd?
<nobawk> start ssh server hả
<vubuntor244> àh mình làm dc rồi
<vubuntor244> phải oánh
<vubuntor244> etc - init.d - ssh start
<vubuntor244> thi no moi dc
<vubuntor244> mình mới cài ubuntu
<vubuntor244> nó ko có giao diện
<vubuntor244> h phải apt gói ji
<vubuntor244> và cấu hình file gì
<vubuntor244> de nó mặc định chạy runlevel 5 nhỉ
<n2i> ubuntu thì runlevel 2 -5 như nhau cả
<vubuntor244> ủa
<vubuntor244> vậy sao mình cài xong
<vubuntor244> nó toàn vô mode text
<vubuntor244> ko có graphic
<n2i> server có GUI đâu mờ :-d
<vubuntor244> ủa
<vubuntor244> vậy hả bạn
<n2i> linux server chứ có phải win server đâu :-d
<n2i> thich thì cài vào
<vubuntor244> ubuntu
<vubuntor244> nó ko có chức năng cài online hả bạn
<vubuntor244> mình nhớ bên centos
<vubuntor244> cứ apt-get
<n2i> hơ
<vubuntor244> là nó tìm trên server online
<vubuntor244> có thì nó tự tải
<n2i> cài online đó chứ sao
<vubuntor244> tự cài mà
<n2i> thì nó đang tìm và cài đó
<vubuntor244> chứ ko cần down ve cài nhu mình
<n2i> nhưng gói đó không có trong kho của U thì phải tự cài thôi
<n2i> muốn nó tự cài thì kiếm kho mà add vào
<n2i> không phải cái gì cần cũng ở trong kho :-d
<n2i> nhiều khi nó ở ngoài chợ í!
<vubuntor244> àh
<vubuntor244> mình hỉu rùi
<vubuntor576> cho em hoi ?
<vubuntor576> khi da tao 2 user roi nhung ma khoi dong may lai thi van vao thang user cu luon a , no khong hoi pass
<anyoneofus> vubuntor576: bạn chỉnh lại trong phần User and Group
<anyoneofus> chỉnh cho nó yêu cầu mật khẩu khi đăng nhập
<vubuntor244> bạn ơi mình muốn start dịch vụ ftp
<vubuntor244> thì nó nằm ở đâu vậy
<vubuntor244> mình tìm hoài ko thấy chỗ để start
<vubuntor492> ai cho e hỏi lỗi này: (error) rrd_tools.c:120 - Could not find the rrdtool binary.
<_Tux_> vubuntor492: paste dòng đó lên Google
<_Tux_> để biết thêm chi tiết
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor244> alo
<vubuntor244> ban oi
<vubuntor542> Đây là nội dung file cấu hình trong vsftp.conf của mình, các user không thể put data lên dc
<vubuntor542> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546541/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor542> xem hộ mình
<ptkhanh> cái này cho cả khách upload ạ?
<vubuntor492> sao ko thể đăng nhập vào localhost:9090 được khi mình đã xem thông tin cherokee-admin?
<vubuntor492> ai biết chỉ cho mình với
<vubuntor974> Hinh như trong ubuntu hỗ trợ chia màn hình làm 4 à các bác?
<vubuntor492> uh
<vubuntor492> mình đang dùng ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor492> nhìn thấy dùng rất thick
<vubuntor974> Chia thế nào ?
<vubuntor974> Sao em không làm được nhỉ
<vubuntor244> alo
<vubuntor244> co ai ko vay
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor244
<ubot2> vubuntor244: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor244> chao 2 ban
<vubuntor244> mình có 1 vấn đề muốn hỏi là
<vubuntor244> hiện tại mình có 2 con file server cài ubuntu
<vubuntor244> cài samba
<vubuntor244> con 1 thì có dữ liệu
<vubuntor244> mình muốn backup dữ liệu từ con 1 sang con 2
<vubuntor244> thì xài ct ji de backup
<vubuntor244> và đưa ra giải pháp nào để 2 con nó sync data với nhau
<RCua> rync
<RCua> rsync
<RCua> vứt vào cron job
<vubuntor244> nó tự sync dữ liệu luôn hả bạn
<vubuntor244> àh
<vubuntor244> xài rsync
<vubuntor244> cho vào cron
<n2i> .wik rsync
<bkphenny> "rsync is a software application for Unix systems which synchronizes files and directories from one location to another while minimizing data transfer using delta encoding when appropriate." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rsync
<vubuntor244> rsyn thì nguyen li hoat dong
<bksupybot> Title: rsync - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<RCua> -> google?
<vubuntor244> okie
<vubuntor244> thanks cac ban
<RCua> okay
<vubuntor244> minh se tim hỉu
<vubuntor244> co ji théc méc sẽ hỏi y kien cac ban
<vubuntor244> hihi
<RCua> uh huh :|
<vubuntor244> alo
<vubuntor244> bạn ơi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor244> cho hỏi trong ubuntu có ct ftp rồi
<n2i> đơn giản thế thôi! :-d
<vubuntor244> muốn start nó thì tìm den file nào
<vubuntor244> minh tim hoai ko dc
 * n2i chưa xài bao giờ!
<vubuntor244> mình aptitude
<n2i> nhưng mà có lẽ xài cái gì cũng nên lướt qua docs + wiki tí :/
<vubuntor244> thì thấy có ct ftp rồi
<vubuntor244> mà muốn start nó ko bít chạy file nào
<anyoneofus> vubuntor244: bật terminal lên gõ ftp xem
<anyoneofus> ;)
<vubuntor244> ko dc ban oi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor244: bạn cài gói gì từ apt nhỉ?
<vubuntor244> mình aptitude
<vubuntor244> thì thấy trong đó đã cài ftp
<vubuntor244> mình muốn bật ftp lên
<vubuntor244> mà ko thấy file chạy ở đâu cả
<vubuntor244> lệnh để coi các dịch vụ nào đã dc start hoặc stop là lệnh nào vậy các bạn
<n2i> thử service đi
<n2i> vubuntor244: Trang này nhé! Thử đi! ;) http://www.debian-administration.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Debian Administration - Debian Administration Resources (at www.debian-administration.org)
<vubuntor244> cái chức năng search của nó chuối wa
<vubuntor244> mình search how to start ftp
<vubuntor244> ra tùm lum
<vubuntor244> hix
<n2i> search trên trang đó à?
<vubuntor244> dung roi ban
<n2i> .g building ubuntu server
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.bit-tech.net/bits/2007/06/05/build_your_own_server/1
<bksupybot> Title: Build your own server | bit-tech.net (at www.bit-tech.net)
<vubuntor360> e cắm tai nghe vào, mà ko nghe được nhạc trên ubuntu. ai biết giúp e với
<n2i> nói rõ hơn đi
<n2i> loa bình thường thì nghe được chứ?
<anyoneofus> n2i: tức là ko cắm tai nghe thì nghe được
<anyoneofus> thế mà cũng hỏi :">
<n2i> cắm tai nghe rồi nghe ở loa hay ở tai nghe mới quan trọng :-D
 * anyoneofus bắt tay n2i 
<anyoneofus> :D
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> n2i cắm tai nghe rồi nghe ở loa, thím có câu nói để đời đấy :">
<GeekComp> n2i: thím thật vl
<vubuntor360> nghe ở tai nghe
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor360> nghe ở loa thì vẫn bình thường
<GeekComp> thế bỏ tai nghe có nghe đk không
<GeekComp> ờ thế tại tai nghe
<vubuntor360> nhưng cắm tai nghe vào để nghe thì ko dc
<GeekComp> ko phải tại ubuntu nhá
<n2i> mua cái khác đê! :-d
<GeekComp> thế mà cũng hỏi
<vubuntor360> sã
<n2i> đùa đó
<GeekComp> toàn những câu củ chuối không chịu đk
<vubuntor360> cắm ở máy khác vẫn nghe bình thường mà
<n2i> vào terminal đánh alsamixer rồi xem thế nào đi
<vubuntor360> rồi
 * anyoneofus ngó ngó n2i 
<GeekComp> thống nhất là mua tai nghe mới
<n2i> trông thế nào?
<t8ax> đề nghị là dùng Win
<n2i> cài alsamixergui vào mà xài cho dễ
<n2i> kiểm tra gì cũng dễ thao tác hơn
<anyoneofus> }n2i
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> anyoneofus: định nghĩa bên luser
<GeekComp> xong sang đây gọi
<anyoneofus> ;))
<GeekComp> bó tay bố
<n2i> thường có khi cái thằng mixer nó chỉ nhận master thôi thì sao?
<anyoneofus> bên này có log, ko tiện GeekComp ;)
<n2i> kiểm tra lại nó có nhận cái khác chưa?
<vubuntor191> use là ubuntu thì pass là j vậy mấy bạn
<vubuntor191> mình cài trên mwware nên auto hết, ko bít làm sao ca?
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> cài đâu cũng có đầy đủ công đoạn chứ
<GeekComp> ặc
<vubuntor191> ko bít sao nó auto hết lun
<GeekComp> VM ware hả
<vubuntor191> ùm
<vubuntor191> bản mới nhất dành cho win7
<GeekComp> thá»­ pass root, admin ....
<vubuntor191> rùi
<vubuntor191> ko dc
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> 123456
<n2i> trong livecd thì không có pass
<GeekComp> =))
<n2i> không biết vụ auto này nó như thế nào!?
<GeekComp> có cài trên VM đâu mà bik
<GeekComp> mà kể cả cài trên VM
<GeekComp> sao ko dùng live cd
<GeekComp> lại đi tải cái dành riêng cho VM làm giề?
<vubuntor191> ko
<vubuntor191> mình down bản dành cho netbook
<vubuntor191> rùi cài vmware
<n2i> bản nào cũng thế
<GeekComp> á»±a á»±a
<GeekComp> chịu thoai
<vubuntor191> tip là cài ubuntu vào đó
<vubuntor191> bản 10.10 ấy
<n2i> vubuntor191:  cho xin cái link coi
<vubuntor191> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases//maverick/ubuntu-10.10-netbook-i386.iso
<vubuntor191> tại tính voc ubuntu
 * GeekComp đang dịch Hán văn
<vubuntor191> mà pà chị lại sai win
 * GeekComp không support
<vubuntor191> nên cài vậy thui
<n2i> dualboot cũng ok mà
<vubuntor191> mat pass thì phải làm sao lấy lại vậy mấy huynh
<n2i> báo cảnh sát
<n2i> tìm hộ! càng nhanh càng tốt!
<vubuntor191> giỡn ko à
<n2i> vubuntor191:đùa đó
<n2i> vào recovery mode rồi
<n2i> đăng nhập với quyền root
<n2i> set lại pass
<vubuntor191> hjx
<vubuntor191> cài lại vậy
<vubuntor191> chán
<vubuntor191> mà bạn ơi
<vubuntor191> ram 512 chạy dc ubuntu 10 ko vay
<anyoneofus> chạy uyn đi
<n2i> ok cả đấy
<anyoneofus> :-*
 * n2i bốp anyoneofus văng máu cam!
<vubuntor191> thank nha
 * anyoneofus ôm mặt
<vubuntor099> em dung` opensuse11.3 , e add repo ibus 1.3 vao , e compile ibus-unikey tu` source , nhung khi cai vao , no van khong co phan Vietnamese Unikey :(
<n2i> repo của ai?
<vubuntor099> http://download.opensuse.org/repositories/home:/j-engel/openSUSE_11.3/
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /repositories/home:/j-engel/openSUSE_11.3 (at download.opensuse.org)
<vubuntor099> :(
<vubuntor076> e cai ibus-unikey vao` xong roi` , nhung an phim ctrl + space no k chuyen sang unikey dc :(
<sadfasdf> à lô ?
<sadfasdf> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<sadfasdf> !hiall
<ubot2> Factoid 'hiall' not found
<sadfasdf> !hi all
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi all' not found
<vubuntor966> sao em ko click vào file .doc ở ổ dữ liệu lại ko chậy được ? ai biết chỉ em với
<vubuntor966> sao e click vào file .doc ở ổ dử liệu lại ko chạy? ai biết chỉ em với
<vubuntor966> e đag dùng ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor199> giup minh voi.minh khong cai dat duoc perfectbuntu bang lenh
<vubuntor426> co' ai giup minh` voi
<vubuntor199> giup minh voi.minh khong cai dat duoc perfectbuntu bangcua so lenh termina
<vubuntor426> luc nhap lenh sudo
<vubuntor426> thi` no yeu cau nhap pass, nhung ko the~ nhap
<vubuntor199> no chang chay gi ca
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor426: cứ nhập đại đi
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor426: nó ko thích hiện :P
<vubuntor199> -khong phai
<vubuntor199> copy lenh vao cua so lenh
<vubuntor199> roi nhan chay nhung khong thay no chay gi ca
<zj3t3mju> :-/
<vubuntor199> khong chay duoc bat cu lenh nao ca bang cua so lenh ay ca
<zj3t3mju> đang nói với 426 mà :-/
<vubuntor426> ko nhap dc :(
<zj3t3mju> 199 vs 426
<zj3t3mju> thôi chả bít giề
<vubuntor199> opy lenh vao cua so lenh roi nhan chay nhung khong thay no chay gi ca
<vubuntor199> khong chay duoc bat cu lenh nao ca bang cua so lenh ay ca
<vubuntor192> hi all
<vubuntor192> minh muon nghe nhac tren ubuntu
<vubuntor192> ma ko biet lam the nao
<vubuntor192> minh mo bang trinh co san
<vubuntor192> ma ko chay
<vubuntor192> co ai giup minh voi ko
<vubuntor192> hi
<vubuntor192> co ai giup minh ko
<vubuntor199> cau cai VLC thu xem
<vubuntor192> thanks
<vubuntor199> VLC ho tro nhieu lam
<vubuntor199> ccau thu xem
<vubuntor199> to cung dang can nguoi giup day ma chang ai chiu giup ca
<vubuntor350> giup minh voi
<vubuntor350> minh khong chay duoc cua so lenh terminal
<vubuntor350> khong chay duoc bat cu lenh nao ca
<vubuntor350> moi dung ubuntu khong biet nhieu
<vubuntor350> mong moi nguoi giup voi
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<ignotusp> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-23
<daovanhoi> heh
<daovanhoi> chào cả nhà
<daovanhoi> bác tux
<daovanhoi> hihi
<afterlastangel> daovanhoi: :-
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<daovanhoi> :))
<vubuntor083> Cả nhà ơi cho em hỏi sao em cài ubuntu vào máy desktop Dell Optiplex 745
<vubuntor083> Sao không có tiếng nhỉ
<vubuntor083> Chỉnh ở đâu ạ
<vubuntor083> Vẫn thấy ca sĩ hát
<vubuntor083> Vẫn thấy có chỗ tăng giảm âm thanh
<vubuntor083> Nhưng chuối là không có âm thanh :D
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> alsamixer -c 0
<nobawk> chỉnh hết lên max cái cột nào có chữ MM thì ấn M để nó thành 00
<vubuntor083> Thanks
<vubuntor083> Để mình thử
<vubuntor035> hi moi nguoi
<vubuntor035> cho minh hỏi là lệnh nào để xem các dịch vụ đó start hay stop vậy
<vubuntor035> lệnh liệt kê các dịch vụ đã cài đặt và xem nó start hay stop
<vubuntor083> Vẫn thế
<vubuntor083> Điên thế
<nobawk> vubuntor035: có
<vubuntor083> không phát tiếng
<nobawk> vubuntor083: thế thì vấn đề nặng hơn rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor083: vào terminal gõ lệnh aplay -l
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor083
<ubot2> vubuntor083: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor035> lệnh nào vậy các bác
<vubuntor035> ?
<nobawk> update-rc gì đó
 * nobawk ko dùng ubuntu nên ko nhớ :3
<nobawk> vubuntor035: tự google đi
<nobawk> vubuntor035: hoặc man service
<nobawk> vubuntor035: service --status-all
<vubuntor145> @nobawk: mình vừa bị out
<nobawk> vubuntor145: vào terminal gõ aplay -l
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor145
<ubot2> vubuntor145: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor145> **** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices **** card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]   Subdevices: 0/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0 card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: AD198x Digital [AD198x Digital]   Subdevices: 1/1   Subdevice #0: subdevice #0
<vubuntor145> Thì nó hiện như thế nobawk à
<vubuntor145> Thế là thế nào nhỉ?
<nobawk> vubuntor145: nói là paste vào paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link
<nobawk> paste tè le thế kia sao mà xem?
<vubuntor145> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546796/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor145> Thông cảm vì mình mới dùng :D
<vubuntor145> Có phải link này không nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/546796/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor343> @nobawk
<vubuntor343> Mình paste link rồi đó bạn
<nobawk> vubuntor343: gõ
<nobawk> aplay /usr/share/alsa/speaker-test/sample_map.csv
<nobawk> vubuntor343: nó có ra gì ko?
<vubuntor343> http://paste.ubuntu.com/546798/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor343: có nghe thấy tiếng ko hay nó báo lỗi?
<vubuntor343> Thông thấy tiếng
<nobawk> thử cài gói alsa backport vào xem
<vubuntor343> Chỉ thấy có dòng thông báo như mình đã paste vào
<nobawk> !find alsa backport
<ubot2> nobawk: backport is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<nobawk> !find alsa-backport
<ubot2> nobawk: Please use http://packages.ubuntu.com/ to search for files
<vubuntor741> moi nguoi giup minh voi
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Ubuntu Packages Search (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> !find backport
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: libbackport-util-concurrent-java, libbackport-util-concurrent-java-doc, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic, linux-backports-modules-alsa-2.6.35-22-generic-pae, linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic (and 11 others)
<vubuntor741> minh dung dell n5010 core i3
<nobawk> vubuntor343: cài gói linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic
<vubuntor741> cai ubuntu nhung khong nghe duoc am thanh khi cam headphone
<vubuntor741> lam the nao de sua van de nay vay cac ban
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> alsamixer -c 0
<nobawk> chỉnh max hết lên
<nobawk> cái nào có chữ MM thì ấn m để nó thành cái khác
<vubuntor741> minh khong hieu cho chu MM nghia la gi ha ban
<vubuntor741> http://ca8.upanh.com/18.312.22742743.HpP0/screenshot.
<vubuntor741> hinh anh am thanh cua minh
<nobawk> vubuntor741: 404 - Not Found
<vubuntor741> http://ca8.upanh.com/18.312.22742743.HpP0/screenshot.png
<vubuntor741> ban xem lai cho minh voi
<nobawk> vubuntor741: chỉ chuột vào cái hình cái loa ở góc trên bên phải
<nobawk> vubuntor741: rồi chọn lại output là speaker xem
<vubuntor741> uhm
<vubuntor741> duoc roi ban ah
<vubuntor741> thanh ban nha
<nobawk> uhm
<nobawk> vubuntor741: ko có chi
<vubuntor343>  @nobawk: Mình vẫn đang tải phần mềm bạn nói
<vubuntor343> Máy hơi chậm
<vubuntor343> Có gì mình nhắn lại bạn sau
<vubuntor343> Thanks
<nobawk> vubuntor343: okay
<vubuntor312> alo xin hướng dẫn em cài ISP config cho ubuntu 10.04 với ạ, xin hướng dẫn cài từ đầu và từng bước ạ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor312: trên mạng có cái how to cho debian
<ptkhanh> vubuntor312: làm theo từng bước là ok
<vubuntor112> alo
<vubuntor112> co anh nao khong vay
<vubuntor312> [10:13] <vubuntor312> alo xin hướng dẫn em cài ISP config cho ubuntu 10.04 với ạ, xin hướng dẫn cài từ đầu và từng bước ạ........................anh co the noi ro them dc khon ah
<vubuntor312> em tim mai k ra
<codai2810> .g installation ispconfig
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.ispconfig.org/ispconfig-2/installation-instructions-for-ispconfig-2/
<bksupybot> Title: Installation Instructions | ISPConfig - Hosting Control Panel (at www.ispconfig.org)
<vubuntor578> Mình vừa bị out
<vubuntor578> Làm sao để xem lại lịch sử chat từ lúc trước nhỉ
<vubuntor578> Vì đang dở trợ giúp
<ptkhanh> vubuntor312: http://www.howtoforge.com/perfect-server-debian-lenny-ispconfig3-p5
<anyoneofus> vubuntor578: /topic
* anyoneofus changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: | grep logs
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vubuntor578> Mình đang hỏi nobawk
<vubuntor578> Về cái âm thanh ấy mà
<vubuntor578> Lúc đấy nobawk bảo cài gói gì
<vubuntor578> Nhưng lúc nãy bị out
<vubuntor312> cam on de minh xem xem the nao cai mai ma k dc
<vubuntor578> nên không nhớ tên gói đấy là gì
<anyoneofus> vubuntor578: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /free/ (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor578: http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/12/23/%23ubuntu-vn.html
<bksupybot> Title: /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/12/23/#ubuntu-vn.log (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
<vubuntor578> Thanks cả nhà nhé
<nobawk> 09:30 <nobawk> vubuntor343: cài gói linux-backports-modules-alsa-generic
<vubuntor578> Ok
<vubuntor578> Mình cài thử xem có cải thiện gì không
<nobawk> nói chung mấy cái này hơi phức tạp
<nobawk> nếu là laptop và ở HN thì mang qua cnf/auf
<vubuntor578> NHững lần trước cài chẳng lỗi gì
<vubuntor578> lần này cài thì lại bị
<vubuntor578> Mình cài vào USB 16GB
<vubuntor578> Và cắm vào các máy khác nhau :D
<vubuntor326> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor326> Cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor326> Mình cài Ubuntu 10.10 lên USB 16 GB lúc cài mình chọn 4GB cho việc cài đặt
<vubuntor326> Còn trống 10GB nhưng khi mình vào ubuntu không biết
<vubuntor326> Làm thể nào để sử dụng nốt chỗ trống còn lại
<vubuntor326> (10GB)
<dungwd> giữa Debian và Ubuntu nên chọn cái nào làm server
<n2i> vubuntor326: cài lên usb?
<vubuntor326> Vâng
<vubuntor326> Chỉ có ổ đĩa
<vubuntor326> 1. Casper
<dungwd> chọn 1 linux server free thì nên chọn bản nào ?
<voldemort248> dungwd, chọn debian đi, nó stable hơn
<vubuntor326> 2. Data
<voldemort248> dungwd, .g debian vs centos
<voldemort248> .g debian vs centos | dungwd
<vubuntor326> Còn lại không nhìn thấy chỗ trống của usb
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/62222/centos-or-debian-as-a-server-os
<bksupybot> Title: Centos or Debian as a server OS ? - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<dungwd> nói nghe nè, sao mình hay thấy các bạn ghi chữ ".g" là nghĩa gì vậy
<dungwd> là search google đó hả
<voldemort248> yep
<voldemort248> dungwd, đó là lệnh google cho bot tìm hộ mình
<voldemort248> nhưng khổ nổi nó tìm nhiều khi k0 như ý lắm
<n2i> tại vì nó hiện ra chỉ 1 kết quả thôi
<dungwd> hi, vậy ubuntu server thì sao?
<voldemort248> .g debian server vs ubuntu server
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://ubuntuforums.org/archive/index.php/t-613856.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Server Vs Debian for my new dedicated LAMP box [Archive] - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor326> Không bác nào trợ giúp được ạ?
<dungwd> mấy bác đừng search google nữa
<dungwd> mà bàn luận chỉ đi
<dungwd> Chọn Server nào
<nobawk> :3
<dungwd> Centos , Debian, Ubunt
<nobawk> vubuntor326: trợ giúp chi?
<nobawk> +1 debian
<nobawk> nếu thích dùng redhat base thì +1 centos
<nobawk> một số thứ chỉ tương thích redhat -> dùng centos
<nobawk> ko cần những thứ đó thì debian :3
<dungwd> tại sao không chọn Ubuntu
<dungwd> Ubuntu cũng trên nền Debian
<vubuntor326> Trợ giúp mình cái USB 16GB
<vubuntor326> mà đã cài 4GB cho ubuntu
<vubuntor326> Còn 10GB trống
<nobawk> dungwd: debian có philosophy riêng
<vubuntor326> Nhưng khi vào ubuntu mình không tìm thấy
<nobawk> dungwd: ubuntu cũng đc
<vubuntor326> Mình cài ubuntu lên USB 16GB
<nobawk> redhat/centos thì rõ rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor326: sao?
<dungwd> nobawk: vì mình thích ubuntu nên mình muốn tìm hiểu tại sao người ta không chọn nó :D
<n2i> cái đó tùy tầm....và tùy...trình! :-d
<nobawk> dungwd: debian đã lâu đời rồi, và nó có quy trình riêng của nó mà người ta cho là tốt
<nobawk> dungwd: còn ubuntu lại phụ thuộc vào canonical, và cũng dựa trên debian, vậy sao ko dùng debian?
<nobawk> tất nhiên là dùng debian khó hơn so với ubuntu hehe
<nobawk> còn redhat thì rõ rồi
 * nobawk có tiền sẽ dùng redhat :3
<dungwd> debian có hỗ trợ mình update suốt đời không?
<dungwd> debian không chỉ có 1 bản duy nhất thôi phải không?
<dungwd> mình vào web của debian rồi ne
<nobawk> debian hay ubuntu hay redhat đều là release theo phiên bản
<nobawk> đến bao h bọn nó bảo hết hỗ trợ là hết thôi :3
<dungwd> sao debian có quá nhiều file ISO , vậy biết download file nào đây
<afterlastangel> uar
<afterlastangel> nobawk: debian release theo phien ban n
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> Tưởng có cái unstable thôi chứ :D
<afterlastangel> nobawk: siêu nhân này nói kì quá
<n2i> ý là tưởng có 3 cái: stable, unstale, testing?
<dungwd> sao có CD 600MB, và DVD 4GB vậy chọn cái nào đây
<n2i> cd thì phải tải nhiều thứ về hơn
<nobawk> afterlastangel: unstable?
<n2i> mới tới thì nên xài cd cho lành
<nobawk> afterlastangel: debian lenny
<afterlastangel> nobawk: thì nó có 3 cái stable testing với unstable
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> nobawk: cái đó ko tính ;))
<nobawk> afterlastangel: debian sarge đó
<nobawk> afterlastangel: có code name
<afterlastangel> nobawk: nếu dùng unstable lúc nào cũng mới nhất
<afterlastangel> :D
<n2i> debian ra phiên bản chậm lắm phải ko?
<nobawk> chỉ có cái dev là cycling release thôi
<n2i> 2.5 năm lận
<nobawk> afterlastangel: ờ, thôi mình ko thèm cãi nhau với bạn
<n2i> :-d
<afterlastangel> :D
<dungwd> khoan
<nobawk> afterlastangel: bạn sn đi dùng debian unstale version cho server
<dungwd> mấy huynh cứ cãi đi
<dungwd> để mình biết thông tin chứ
<dungwd> :D
<n2i> lol
<nobawk> mình thì chỉ chơi stable thôi
<n2i> hờ hờ..
<afterlastangel> nobawk: nói vậy thôi có biết mặt mũi thằng debian ra sao đâu =))
<nobawk> :3
 * nobawk ngu học -> died
<dungwd> *
<dungwd> tóm lại, nếu mình chọn Ubuntu Server thì có vấn đề gì khó  khăn không?
<dungwd> bug !!!!!!!!!!!!!!
<n2i> chắc không
<n2i> ubuntu có repo nhiều thế cơ mà
<n2i> docs cũng nhiều lắm nữa
<dungwd> hi
<ignotusp> dungwd: neu server thi debian tot hon
<vubuntor050> em dang cai ubuntu 10.10 nhung khong biet chon kieu ban phim nao!
<vubuntor050> anh giup em voi
<vubuntor050> m dang cai ubuntu 10.10 nhung khong biet chon kieu ban phim nao!
<vubuntor198> em muon hoi ti
<vubuntor198> m dang cai ubuntu 10.10 nhung khong biet chon kieu ban phim nao!
<Lokiheero> kiểu mặc định
<vubuntor198> la kieu nao co anh
<Lokiheero> thì nó mặc định cái nào thì xài cái đó, cứ next next
<vubuntor198> uniyed kingdom a anh!
<Lokiheero> united state
<vubuntor198> vang!
<vubuntor198> em cam on anh!
<vubuntor109> alo
<vubuntor109> cho hỏi làm sao để gõ tên thư mục có dấu cách trong terminal nhỉ?
<n2i> bỏ trong dấu " "
<C4NoC>  gõ \ rồi cách ra
<C4NoC> tab tiếp
<nobawk> nói chung là ko nên đặt tên thư mục có dấu cách :))
<C4NoC> =))
<n2i> máy /me hoàn toàn không có dấu cách trong thư mục :-d
 * nobawk thấy chả nhét cái space vô làm gì :3
<vubuntor815> hi all
<vubuntor815> [nobawk]:
<vubuntor815> [nobawk]: ?
<vubuntor815> thanh panel cua minh mat bieu tuong loa roi lam sao bay gio
<vubuntor815> thanh panel cua minh mat bieu tuong loa roi lam sao bay gio
<vubuntor815> co ai biet khong chi minh voi
<n2i> add indicator area vào
<vubuntor995> ubuntu thường cài chung với thằng Windows thì chẳng phải xài những thư mục có dấu cách là gì
<n2i> uhm, thì chịu khó đánh thêm tí thôi! Can gì đâu! :-d
<vubuntor815> n2i:  van khong thay bieu tuong loa ban oi?
<vubuntor815> o prefences khong thay sound dau het?
<vubuntor815> co pro biet khong?
<vubuntor815> co pro nao biet khong chi minh voi
<n2i> menu preferences á
<n2i> ?
<vubuntor815> n2i: khong thay sound luon
<vubuntor815> n2i: vay thi lam sao bay gio?
<n2i> ợ, vậy thì chịu
<n2i> check xem sound server có không? :/
<vubuntor815> bang cach nao
<vubuntor815> co giup minh voi
<vubuntor815> bieu tuong loa mat tieu roi?
<vubuntor815> bieu tuong loa mat tieu roi?
<vubuntor815> bieu tuong loa mat tieu roi?
<zosolz> cho nó mất luôn đi
<zosolz> vào terminal gõ alsamixer
<n2i> bật main menu lên lục trong mục preferences xem có sound không?
<vubuntor815> roi sao nua ban
<vubuntor815> n2i: khong co trong main menu
<n2i> vubuntor815: âm thanh vẫn ghe bình thường?
<nobawk> có tắt dịch vụ nào đi ko
<n2i> tìm trong mục preferences rồi?
<nobawk> vào startup application xem có start cái applet đó ko
<zosolz> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=426911
<vubuntor815> moi nghe ngay hom qua hom nay vao thi khong thay bieu tuong dau khong nghe duoc nua
<bksupybot> Title: Volume manager icon disappeared - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor995> .g download driver d-com e1550 huawei for windows 7 x64
<bkphenny> vubuntor995: http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/26704-43-huawei-e1550-driver-windows
<bksupybot> Title: [Solved] Huawei E1550 driver windows 7 - Wireless-General-Discussions - Wireless-Networking (at www.tomshardware.com)
<vubuntor008> có bác nào không cho e hỏi chút
<n2i> ai cung khong cho hoi! :=d
<vubuntor008> sau khi cài samba khi khởi động lại máy ko vào được desktop nữa
<n2i> (vu nay nghe la nhi)
<vubuntor008> trên màn hình ubuntu nó báo install prolem
<vubuntor008> the configuration detall for GNOME power manager have not been installed
<vubuntor008> là thế nào đấy ạ
<vubuntor008> cài SAMBA xong dính chưởng
<vubuntor008> please contact your computer administrator
<n2i> lam theo nhu no bao thu xem?
<n2i> config lai power manager
<vubuntor008> được anh oi
<vubuntor008> ko được anh ơi
<nobawk> hmm
<vubuntor008> :D
<nobawk> cat ~/.xsession-errors
<vubuntor008> gì thế này
<vubuntor008> không ai giúp được à
<nobawk> đăng nhập vô rồi gõ lệnh đó
<nobawk> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> vubuntor008, lam theo cac sn chi di
<chungbd> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
 * C4NoC tát afterlastangel 
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: ai kêu tui đó
<C4NoC> bữa giờ trốn đi đâu?
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: vẫn online đều đều
<C4NoC> afterlastangel: sao tối trốn?
<C4NoC> join bên kia đi
<vubuntor662> Please
<afterlastangel> vubuntor662: có gì
<vubuntor662> Mình đang dùng Ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor662> Tự nhiên hôm nay không khởi động được
<afterlastangel> vubuntor662: mua máy mới
<vubuntor662> Nó load cái WINGs display manager rồi im re
<afterlastangel> WINGS
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<vubuntor662> wdm.
<vubuntor662> Có ai giúp mình không?
<t8ax> virus rồi
<t8ax> cài BKAV vô quét
<afterlastangel> ><><
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> cái GDM
<afterlastangel> Ko phải là WING
<afterlastangel> ko phải là WDM
<afterlastangel> =))
<kid__ngheo> oáp
<vubuntor444> cho minh hoi lam sao de chon lai server download la viet nam vay
<vubuntor444> minh chon server khac mat roi gio muon doi lai lam the nao
<C4NoC> chọn lại?
<C4NoC> vô đó kiếm repo list
<vubuntor444> chon lai ko thay viet nam dau nua
<vubuntor444> thay may thang singapo malay... ko thay vn :(
<vubuntor444> tu toi den gio down update co 1-2kb ko a`@@
<vubuntor926> bac N4NoC
<vubuntor926> lam the nao de em chon lai sv vn day
<vubuntor926> em con lai ma ko thay vn dau ca
<vubuntor926> giup em cai
<vubuntor680> em da cai scim-unikey va su dung dc roi
<vubuntor680> nhung khi em tat di thi khong the nao bat lai dc
<vubuntor680> cac anh co the huong dan giup em dc khong
<n2i> sao không xài ibus-unikey cho lành?
<vubuntor680> da em cai ibus ra co bieu tuong nhung em khong biet cach bat len de su dung
<vubuntor680> moi lan vao may em van bat duoc scim len
<n2i> .g cài đặt ibus-unikey
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ngohaibac.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-ibus-unikey-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Howto Install Vietnamese Input Method ibus-unikey in Ubuntu (at www.ngohaibac.com)
<vubuntor229> bac C4NoC oi
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor229> bac co the dung teamviewer xem may em dc ko
<vubuntor229> em ko chon lai dc vsv viet nam
<vubuntor229> server
<C4NoC> máy mềnh hok chạy được teamviewer :D
<vubuntor229> sao za
<vubuntor229> nhe. ma`
<vubuntor229> bac co biet ai co the giup em ko
<vubuntor229> cho em yahoo cang tot
<C4NoC> hok thấy server VN
<C4NoC> có taiwan á
<C4NoC> down cũng được
<C4NoC> http://tw.releases.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Releases (at tw.releases.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor229> za.
<C4NoC> http://www.ubuntu.com/getubuntu/downloadmirrors#mirrors
<C4NoC> cả mớ đó
<bksupybot> Title: Complete Download Options List | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<C4NoC> thích lấy đâu thì lấy
<vubuntor229> em dang down ta.m cua singapo :S
<vubuntor229> nhung muon ve VN ga`n down cho nhanh
<vubuntor229> chu ca ngay nay down toan <10KB @@
<vubuntor985> bac oi cho em hoi mot chu dc khong
<C4NoC> http://mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net/ubuntu-releases/
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /ubuntu-releases/ (at mirror-fpt-telecom.fpt.net)
<C4NoC> vubuntor229: đó
<C4NoC> fpt kìa
<C4NoC> mút cho lẹ
<vubuntor985> em go bo scim roi
<vubuntor985> em vua cai lai ibus
<vubuntor985> em dat phim tat lai roi
<vubuntor985> nhung ma em van khong the nao bat dc ibus len
<C4NoC> chạy nó chưa?
<C4NoC> có cái biểu tượng bàn phím chưa?
<vubuntor985> anh co the huong dan qua cho em chut dc khong
<vubuntor985> chua anh ah
<C4NoC> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor985> the em moi dang thuc mac cho do
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<C4NoC> đọc theo đó đi
 * C4NoC đạp afterlastangel 
<n2i> và XP là XP, giữ cả 3 ông! :D
<n2i|no_sound> linuxnewbie
<sadfasdf> .gentoo dhcp can't start
<sadfasdf> ..g gentoo dhcp can't start
<sadfasdf> .g gentoo dhcp can't start
<bkphenny> sadfasdf: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-838414-start-0.html
<sadfasdf> .g gentoo 2008 dhcp can't start
<bkphenny> sadfasdf: http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-805953-start-0.html
<sadfasdf> .g gentoo 2008 adsl dhcp can't start
<bkphenny> sadfasdf: http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-amd64.xml?full=1
<bksupybot> Title: Gentoo Linux Documentation -- Gentoo Linux AMD64 Handbook (at www.gentoo.org)
<vubuntor680> oái sn codai2810 sao online sớm vậy ?
<vubuntor266> chao ca nha
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-24
<zzzzzzzzzz> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor266> các bạn cho hỏi
<vubuntor266> mình backup theo rsync
<vubuntor266> nhưng mới chỉ làm dc kiểu full backup
<vubuntor266> ban nào có link làm theo kiểu backup difference
<vubuntor266> cho mình tham khảo với
<vubuntor876> }hi all
<vubuntor876> !2
<ubot2> Factoid '2' not found
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor876> kid__: dậy sớm thế bác ?
<vubuntor876> đêm qua vợ cho ngủ sớm à ?
<vubuntor876> .g install gentoo 2008 with d-link moderm
<bkphenny> vubuntor876: http://www.draisberghof.de/usb_modeswitch/
<bksupybot> Title: Draisberghof - Software - USB_ModeSwitch (at www.draisberghof.de)
<vubuntor819> hi all
<vubuntor819> cac pro giup minh voi?
<vubuntor819> con chuot cua minh bi tang hinh lam sao cho no hien ra ?
<vubuntor876> sặc, d-link của mình là cổng usb ?
<vubuntor876> vubuntor819: thử xem lại dây cắm chuột xem ?
<vubuntor876> mà bạn dùng chuột usb hay ps2 ?
<vubuntor819> no bi khoang 30' thi no hien ra
<vubuntor819> ps2
<vubuntor876> vậy bạn gỡ bớt các dịch vu, ứng dụng trên máy đi
<kid__> vubuntor876: sáng nay hứng lên thì đi chơi=> dậy sớm tí
<vubuntor876> gõ vào terminal sudo apt-get update && apt-cache search runlevel
<vubuntor876> kid__: :D bác sướng ghê
<vubuntor819> lenh do de lam gi vay
<vubuntor876> vubuntor819: lệnh đó tìm trình quản lý dịch vụ ứng dụng
<vubuntor876> tìm trình quản lý ứng dụng như sysv-rc, chkconfig, rc.d ...... cài vào để sysv-rc, chkconfig quản lý quá trình khởi động máy
<vubuntor876> vụ runlevel này thì phải tìm cuốn Linux LPI mà đọc mục runlevel thật kĩ vào, hỏng máy tớ KHÔNG CHỊU TRÁCH NHIỆM ĐÂU
<dungwd> làm sao tạo FTP host cho từng trang web
<vubuntor876> .g create every website ftp host on ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor876: http://www.pureftpd.org/
<bksupybot> Title: Pure-FTPd - About (at www.pureftpd.org)
<vubuntor876> dungwd: cũng từ khóa google trên nhưng tìm trên google http://www.howtoforge.com/virtual-mail-and-ftp-hosting-with-iredmail-and-pure-ftpd-on-ubuntu-9.04
<bksupybot> Title: Virtual Mail And FTP Hosting With iRedMail And Pure-FTPd On Ubuntu 9.04 | HowtoForge - Linux Howtos and Tutorials (at www.howtoforge.com)
<vubuntor876> đọc trang chủ purftp cho chắc ăn
<vubuntor266> aloooooooooo
<vubuntor266> có ai ko cho mình hỏi với
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor266> hiện mình có 2 server ubuntu
<vubuntor266> 2 con làm file server
<vubuntor266> cài samba
<vubuntor266> mình đã rsync từ con chính backup sang con phụ
<vubuntor266> nhưng cho mình hỏi là permission có bị thay đổi
<vubuntor266> ko
<vubuntor266> nếu từ con phụ mình rsync lại con chính
<vubuntor266> thì các phân quyền của mình có nhu ban đầu ko
<vubuntor266> mình rsync các thư mục data
<vubuntor876> các sn kia chưa dậy :D
<vubuntor273> hi all
<vubuntor273> biểu tượng loa của mình mất tiêu nhờ các pro giúp mình với?
<vubuntor273> biểu tượng loa của mình mất tiêu nhờ các pro giúp mình với?
<vubuntor273> cài driver sound card trong ubuntu thi phải làm sao?
<vubuntor334> link download ubuntu o dau vay ?
<dungwd> trời
<dungwd> tui nổi tiếng là hỏi tào lao
<dungwd> ông này còn hơn tui nữa
<codai2810> .g ubuntu download
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> vubuntor334: link đó
<vubuntor334> co file iso ?
<codai2810> vubuntor334: ko biết, vào tìm xem :)
<vubuntor334> thanks
<vubuntor334> về cài trên máy ảo VMware 7 được ?
<codai2810> ừ, cài thử xem :)
<vubuntor334> cậu build italc trên  Ub ?
<vubuntor266> alooooooo
<vubuntor334> ?
<vubuntor266> các mod cho hỏi là sao đánh lệnh chkconfig -level 35 ssh on
<vubuntor266> nó báo lỗi
<vubuntor266> mình muốn mac dinh ssh chạy khi start máy
<nobawk> chkconfig -level 5 ssh on?
<vubuntor266> đánh lệnh đó
<vubuntor266> nó báo lỗi
<nobawk> sshd?
<nobawk> vubuntor266: lỗi gì?
<nobawk> vubuntor266: ubuntu mặc định làm gì có chkconfig
<vubuntor266> The script you are attempting to invoke has been converted to an Upstart job, but lsb-header is not supported for Upstart jobs.
<vubuntor266> em cài gói chkconfig rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor266: hờ hờ
<nobawk> vubuntor266: thôi dùng cái mặc định của ubuntu đi
<vubuntor266> lệnh ji vậy mod
<nobawk> rc-update?
<nobawk> .g rc-update ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/rc-update-equivelent-for-ubuntu-403741/
<bksupybot> Title: rc-update equivelent for ubuntu? (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<nobawk> .g start service ubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=701735
<bksupybot> Title: Start a VirtualBox VM as a Service - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor266> ko co lệnh rc-update mod oi
<vubuntor266> ko co lệnh rc-update mod oi
<nobawk> vubuntor266: update-rc.d
<vubuntor266> hiện mình có 2 server ubuntu
<vubuntor266> 2 con làm file server
<vubuntor266> cài samba
<vubuntor266> minh rsync data từ con chính sang con phụ
<vubuntor266> thì cho hỏi lúc rsync sang con phụ
<vubuntor266> quyền có bị thay đổi ko
<vubuntor266> và khi rsync lại vào con chính
<vubuntor266> thì có bị đổi quyền ko
<C4NoC> tùy command
<C4NoC> coi option của rsync
<vubuntor266> cho mình hỏi làm sao backup user và group của samba ra nhỉ
<vubuntor266> mình tìm trong webmin thì ko có chưc nang đó
<vubuntor266> trong webmin chỉ backup dc user và group của hệ thống
<vubuntor598> hi
<vubuntor598> giup minh duoc khong
<vubuntor598> minh muon cai dat ubuntu tren may ban nha minh
<vubuntor598> nhung hien tai minh khong co mang de update cho ubuntu
<vubuntor598> vay minh muon cai ban update cho no thi lam the nao
<vubuntor598> co ai co ban dong goi update khong cho minh xin duoc kong
<vubuntor598> co ai giup minh khong vay??
<vubuntor598> help
<vubuntor598> ai giup minh duoc khong
<vubuntor598> may minh ga qua nen chuyen qua ubuntu cho nhe
<sadfasdf> .g  ubuntu update offline site ubuntu-vn.org | vubuntor266
<bkphenny> sadfasdf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20101116
<bksupybot> Title: LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20101116 - Ubuntu Wiki (at wiki.ubuntu.com)
<sadfasdf> .g  ubuntu update offline site ubuntu-vn.org | vubuntor598
<bkphenny> sadfasdf: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LoCoCouncil/Agenda/20101116
<vubuntor598> co ai co huong dan update offline cho ubuntu khong vay
<vubuntor598> ???
<vubuntor598> minh khong hieu
<sadfasdf> muốn nhẹ thì dùng slackware/ gentoo đi
<vubuntor598> ???
<vubuntor598> nhung minh dang muon thu ubuntu ban ah
<vubuntor598> nen muon tim ban update offline
<sadfasdf> vubuntor598, tim tren forum ubuntu-vn.org tu khoa update offline
<sadfasdf> k0 thi mang may' di cam' net nho`
<vubuntor598> kho wa ban ah
<vubuntor598> may minh la may cay nen hoi kho
<sadfasdf> hix vay ban mang hdd / usb sang may' nao` co' net cam' nho`
<vubuntor598> hoi kho nhi
<vubuntor598> h ubuntu chua co ban update offline ha ban
<vubuntor598> dia dvd ubuntu xai co duoc khong ban
<sadfasdf> dvd thì ngon roi`
<vubuntor572> chào mọi nguời . mình cập nhâp driver  và download về 1 file .patch xin chi giup minh lam sao để dử dụng file patch ?
<dr4cul4> .g using file .patch on ubuntu | vubuntor572
<caRu> patch -p1 < abc.patch
<bkphenny> dr4cul4: http://www.wonderhowto.com/how-to-patch-package-ubuntu-linux-242535/
<bksupybot> Title: How to patch a package in Ubuntu Linux | Video « Wonder How To (at www.wonderhowto.com)
<vubuntor572> minh co file bcm43xx.patch , theo nhu ban nosi minh chay lenh " patch -p1 < bcm43xx.patch" ddsung ko banj
<dr4cul4> yes
<dr4cul4> bạn chạy thử đi
<dr4cul4> lỗi thì lại lên hỏi
<vubuntor572> http://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?hl=vi&ie=UTF-8&sl=en&tl=vi&u=http://aircrack-ng.org/doku.php%3Fid%3Dsimple_wep_crack%26DokuWiki%3D5120614ff31c5757a1b4ef0c6d778d9b&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com.vn&usg=ALkJrhg7YfGduaJKbXfDZqrSHNIyaWCOhg
<bksupybot> Title: Google Dịch (at translate.googleusercontent.com)
<vubuntor572> g007@007:~/Downloads$ patch -p1 < bcm43xx.patch  patching file drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c Hunk #1 FAILED at 104. Hunk #2 FAILED at 3158. Hunk #3 FAILED at 3269. Hunk #4 FAILED at 3540. 4 out of 4 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file drivers/net/wireless/bcm43xx/bcm43xx_main.c.rej
<n2i|vat_va> hô hô
<n2i|vat_va> kín cả màn hình!
<n2i|vat_va> :D
<dr4cul4> !wireless
<ubot2> Factoid 'wireless' not found
<caRu> cả 4 cái đều fail cả
<dr4cul4> !wire
<ubot2> Factoid 'wire' not found
<dr4cul4> .g cài đặt driver wireless trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> dr4cul4: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=2440
<bksupybot> Title: [HOW-TO] Cài đặt driver cho card wireless Broadcom - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dr4cul4> ngáp
<dr4cul4> đang xem xxx cũng k0 xong :D
<vubuntor266> các mod ơi
<vubuntor266> các mod ơi
<vubuntor266> các mod ơi
<vubuntor266> các mod ơi
<vubuntor266> cho em hỏi phát với
<vubuntor790> sao ubutun cua em ko chay duoc hieu ung thi giac? no cu bao mutting dang chay hoai
<vubuntor476> hi
<n2i|oop_OS> vubuntor476: ?
<n2i|oop_OS> đã nghe đến compiz chưa?
<vubuntor790> minh ga lam, chuanghe bao gio
<vubuntor476> http://ca2.upanh.com/18.375.22808114.ZW10/untitled.png <<< cấu hình này nên xài bản linux nào vậy mọi người
<n2i|oop_OS> vubuntor476: không thể nhìn mặt mà phán bản linux nào được
<n2i|oop_OS> Không giống win! :D
<n2i|oop_OS> đùa nhau à? Win đó mờ!
<vubuntor258> hello, co ai ranh ko
<vubuntor258> huong dan em phan chia cho ubuntu
<vubuntor388> mình dùng xubuntu 10.10 , khi mình chạy compiz , cái thanh tiêu đề nó mất tiêu rồi :( làm sao để khắc phục
<n2i|oop_OS> thanh border nhỉ!
<n2i|oop_OS> compiz --replace
<vubuntor388> chưa cài metacity :D
<vubuntor388> mailoc@gx280:~$ compiz --replace Couldn't find a perfect decorator match; trying all decorators Found no decorator to start Cảnh báo bộ quản lý cửa sổ: Lỗi nạp sắc thái « Clearlooks »: Lỗi tìm tập tin hợp lệ của sắc thái Clearlooks
<vubuntor388> :(
<n2i|oop_OS> hỡi các mods! :D
<vubuntor388> giúp mình với ~~
<vubuntor388> e làm đc rồi
<vubuntor388> ^^
<vubuntor388> Emerald thiếu cái này :D
<n2i|oop_OS> ặc! chơi emarald mà hét toáng! :P
<vubuntor388> ^^
<daovanhoi> bác tux ơi
<daovanhoi> cho e hỏi một việc
<daovanhoi> plymouth-set-default-theme -l (liệt kê tên các theme hiện có)
<daovanhoi> em gõ lệnh này
<daovanhoi> plymouth-set-default-theme -l (liệt kê tên các theme hiện có)
<daovanhoi> nó báo là
<daovanhoi> comman not found
<daovanhoi> là sao bác/
<n2i|oop_OS> đang làm gì thế?
<n2i|oop_OS> Tux bế quan luyện chân khí rồi! :D
<daovanhoi> hello cả nhà
<vubuntor660> lam sao chay file exe trong linux
<daovanhoi> em nghe các bác trên này nói vào win mà chạy bạn ơi=))
<daovanhoi> hehe
<daovanhoi> em cũng k rõ lắm
<Lokiheero> !wine | vubuntor660
<ubot2> vubuntor660: Wine là một chương trình có khả năng chạy các ứng dụng windows trên Linux. Chương trình của windows có thể chạy trong wine như những chương trình bình thường mà ko gặp phải các vấn đề về hiệu năng cũng như là sử dụng bộ nhớ của một chương trình giả lập, với cảm giác như các ứng dụng bình thường khác. Xem thêm: http://www.winehq.org
<bksupybot> Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X (at www.winehq.org)
<daovanhoi> bác thử đọc hướng dẫn gói phânf mềm wine
<n2i|oop_OS> daovanhoi: show desktop xem nào! Xem cài đặt + tinh chỉnh U tới đâu rồi?
<daovanhoi> á
<daovanhoi> hihi
<daovanhoi> chờ em tí
<RCua> daovanhoi: thêm sudo vào
<daovanhoi> har?
<RCua> 12:47 < daovanhoi> plymouth-set-default-theme -l (liệt kê tên các theme hiện có)
<RCua> 12:47 < daovanhoi> comman not found
<RCua> thêm sudo vào xem
<daovanhoi> vân thế bác à
<daovanhoi> nó báo thế cả
<daovanhoi> http://zxc232.wordpress.com/2010/06/04/thay-doi-man-hinh-khoi-dong-dang-nhap-nen/
<daovanhoi> em làm theo cái này
<daovanhoi> mấy cái kia thì ok
<daovanhoi> nhưng cái theme thì chịu bác nà
<n2i|oop_OS> daovanhoi: lên gnome-look kiếm ít cái về xài! ;)
<n2i|oop_OS> có mấy cái nhìn cũng hoành lằm!
<daovanhoi> ok
<vubuntor361> lam sao cai yahoo vao linux day may bac ?
<daovanhoi> pidgin bạn ơi
<n2i|oop_OS> vubuntor361: thời buổi nào rồi ai đi xài yahoo trong linux! :D
<daovanhoi> không dùng yahoo
<n2i|oop_OS> như daovanhoi nói í, pidgin là vô đối rồi!
<vubuntor361> vay lam sao chat duoc vay huynh
<daovanhoi> vào software center
<daovanhoi> gõ pidgin là ok
<daovanhoi> install
<n2i|oop_OS> đánh pass nếu cần! :D
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> bác n2i
<daovanhoi> cái login manager ở trong soft center k có làm sao bác nhỉ?
<n2i|oop_OS> từ 10.04 đâu có nó nữa đâu
<daovanhoi> à
<daovanhoi> giờ thay bằng cái gì hả bác?
<n2i|oop_OS> không thay bằng gì cả! :D
<daovanhoi> hả?
<n2i|oop_OS> kiếm gdm2 mà cài
<daovanhoi> à
<n2i|oop_OS> xài thử
<daovanhoi> ok
<n2i|oop_OS> chỉ thay được hình nền và logo thôi
<n2i|oop_OS> trong ubuntu-tweak
<daovanhoi> ồ
<daovanhoi> cái đó e cài rồi
<daovanhoi> mới thay xong
<daovanhoi> hehe
<vubuntor361> la`m  sao xem phim truc tuyen duoc vay
<vubuntor361> no khong chieu chay fim
<n2i|oop_OS> xem ở đâu? trình duyệt à?
<daovanhoi> chắc là adobe rồi
<n2i|oop_OS> daovanhoi: không xem được nhạc flash á?
<n2i|oop_OS> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i|oop_OS> hơ hơ, đánh vẫn đúng
<daovanhoi> không
<daovanhoi> người kia
<daovanhoi> e xem ngon lành
<daovanhoi> hehe
<vubuntor361> khong phai muk tren 3.60s.com khong xem dc phim tuc qua ah huhu
<n2i> chứ ở youtube có xem được không?
<tears> !ure | vubuntor361
<ubot2> vubuntor361: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tears> vubuntor361, cài mint đi :P
<vubuntor361> duoc muk cai web ni no doi cai windowmedia cua ba'c <bill > hok ah
<n2i> mớ win32 code à?
<vubuntor361> uhm
<tears> mplayer, totem, codec32 vào là ok hết
<n2i> lục đi! cay dắng với nó nhiều rồi đó! :D
<tears> .g  cài đặt vlc không được
<bkphenny> tears: http://www.mediazone.vn/home/bandocchiase/2183-bandocchiase.html
<bksupybot> Title: Sửa lỗi VLC Media Player không phát video được trong Windows 7 (at www.mediazone.vn)
<tears> .g vlc không xem được wmv trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> tears: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=3367
<bksupybot> Title: không nghe được âm thanh trong ubuntu 8.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor361> yes khong xem duoc wmv
<n2i> .g win32 code for ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/windows-installer
<n2i> đêtkj
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> .g win32 codec for linux
<bkphenny> n2i: http://ascending.wordpress.com/2007/03/05/quick-fix-install-win32-codecs-in-ubuntu-linux/
<tears> .g ubuntu win32 codec trên ubuntu ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> tears: http://int3ractive.blogspot.com/2010/08/how-to-run-flash-cs5-on-ubuntu-with.html
<n2i> xem thử đi
<n2i> thiếu mớ codec wmv, asf
<bksupybot> Title: Int3ractive: How to run Flash CS5 on Ubuntu (with Wine) (at int3ractive.blogspot.com)
<vubuntor346> muốn xóa bỏ mã hóa trên phân vùng /home làm thế nào vậy :(
<n2i> rành điên máu! lúc có hình thì không có tiếng, và ngược lại!
<n2i> vubuntor346: .g encrypt home partition
<tears> .g mã hóa phân vùng trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> tears: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/baomat/giaiphapbaomat/72200_Ma-hoa-du-lieu-o-cung-de-tang-tinh-bao-mat-tren-Linux.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Mã hóa dữ liệu ổ cứng để tăng tính bảo mật trên Linux | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<tears> mà thui có hàng nóng quái gì đâu mà phải giấu diếm mã hóa chi cho khổ :D
<n2i> mã hóa đó hơi khác mã hóa phân vùng /home hay /
<vubuntor346> :(
 * tears chịu món mã hóa
<n2i> muốn bỏ mã hóa mà
<vubuntor346> e muốn bỏ đi phần mã hóa mà
<vubuntor346> ~~
<n2i> chơi mấy thứ đó mất thời gian! :D
<vubuntor346> tại tối hôm wa vọc vọc
<vubuntor346> :(
<n2i> trừ khi sợ wikileaks sờ mó! hô hô
<vubuntor346> giờ lười cài lại quá :(
 * tears muốn nhờ ae giữ hộ data mà chả dc đây nè :))
<n2i> vọc vọc thế nào? tut ở đâu?
<tears> giấu làm gì
<vubuntor346> cài từ đầu á
<vubuntor346> cài từ đĩa alte...
<vubuntor346> nó hỏi bạn muốn mã hóa /home , nhấn có
<vubuntor346> =))
<vubuntor346> giờ để autologin k đc
<vubuntor346> :(
<vubuntor346> lười
<n2i> :D
<n2i> hờ hờ
<n2i> finch ngon quá các sn!
<vubuntor346> cài lại :(
<n2i> cài lại cũng nhanh mà!
<vubuntor346> à
<vubuntor346> còn nữa
<n2i> chưa đầy 15'
<vubuntor346> cái ibus
<tears> .g không xem được file wmv site ubuntu-vn.org
<bkphenny> tears: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=9291
<bksupybot> Title: Không đọc được file WMV :-? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor346> nó hiện cái ô vuông có dấu cấm ở giữa màu đen đen
<daovanhoi> làm sao copy fonts từ win sang ubuntu hả bác
<vubuntor346> lúc mà đang gõ tiếng việt ấy
<vubuntor346> @@!
<daovanhoi> em copy mà nó k cho copy ấy
<GeekComp> daovanhoi: copy vao dau?
<tears> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<tears> !ure | daovanhoi
<ubot2> daovanhoi: please see above
<daovanhoi> vào thư mục  /usr/share/fonts/truetype
<daovanhoi> đó
<daovanhoi> nó k cho paste
<daovanhoi> huhu
<GeekComp> bat nautilus quyen root chu
<n2i> ttf thì vào truetype
<daovanhoi> hình như phải có quyền admin phải
<n2i> không thì copy vào ~/.fonts ấy
<daovanhoi> giờ tính sao bác?
<vubuntor346> xài sudo cp cho lẹ bác :D
<n2i> đằng nào chả được
<daovanhoi> à
<vubuntor346> ^^
<GeekComp> thím n2i lại chạy rồi
 * tears bóp bóp GeekComp 
<vubuntor361> tux wa khong chay volam2 duoc
 * GeekComp chọc chọc trym tears
<tears> GeekComp, trả pass adsl cho tớ đây ?
<GeekComp> tears: ?
<GeekComp> ta ko có nghịch gì modem của mi nhá
<tears> vubuntor361, chơi wine đi :P
<vubuntor361> tux wa khong chay volam2 duoc
<tears> GeekComp, i'm voldemort
<GeekComp> vubuntor361: chạy wine
<vubuntor361> no khong them chay moi tuc chu
<GeekComp> cấu hình thêm 1 tý winetricks mới đk
<GeekComp> voldemort24884: bực mình quá
<GeekComp> mạng cả mấy ngày ni vs vô dkd
<voldemort24884> GeekComp, bực cái gì, tớ k0 bực thì thôi ô bực cái gì ?
<n2i> vubuntor361: trong software center không có võ lâm à? :D
<GeekComp> voldemort24884: bực vì ngươi suốt ngày bám theo ta hoài
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> :P
<n2i> kiếm repo rồi ađ vào
<voldemort24884> lolz
<GeekComp> =)) lol
<vubuntor361> >< chay duoc oy
<n2i> kiếm ppa trên launchpad ấy
 * voldemort24884 thấy GeekComp đang sương'
<n2i> .g volam2 ppa ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=7997
<n2i> :D
<bksupybot> Title: Gnome shell 2.29.0 ra lò - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> có kìa! :P
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> bot ngu vãi
<n2i> GeekComp: sang vnluser gọi /me một tiếng coi cái!
<n2i> test cái này chút!
<GeekComp> n2i: làm cái trò gì dzậy đại ka
<n2i> test cái finch tí ấy mà!
<n2i> xem khi có ai gọi mình thì nó thế nào thôi
<GeekComp> ẹc
<n2i> chromium 15 tabs, 250M
<daovanhoi> hello ca nha
<GeekComp> hố lê
<vubuntor266> alo alo
<vubuntor266> các mod oi
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor266
<ubot2> vubuntor266: Chào bạn!
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor266
<ubot2> vubuntor266: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor266> sax
<vubuntor266> toàn trả lời tự động
<vubuntor266> :))
<anyoneofus> :|
<vubuntor746> Mình vừa cài Apache2, mình muốn enable UserDir cho từng user thì cấu hình ở đâu
<vubuntor114> alo
<vubuntor114> lam the nao ma nen dc 1 file
<vubuntor114> minh doc huong dan roi ma van khong lam dc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: bạn định nén theo định dạng nào?
<anyoneofus> zip, rar, tar, bz2, gz, tgz,...
<vubuntor114> zip ban oi
<vubuntor114> cai nao nhe nhat cung dc
<vubuntor114> day nhe
<vubuntor114> minh lam 1 folder
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: zip -r foo.zip foo
<vubuntor114> bay h minh muon nen folder do lai
<vubuntor114> thi lam the nao
<anyoneofus> tar -cjvf foo.tar.bz2 foo/
<anyoneofus> tar -cvf foo.tar foo/
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: mấy cái đó đều được
<vubuntor114> foo= ten foler cua minh ha ban
<anyoneofus> uhm
<vubuntor114> nen song roi` no nam` o dau the ban
<vubuntor114> Dc roi
<vubuntor114> cam on ban nhieu nhieu
<vubuntor114> chuc ban 1 mua` giang sinh vui ve
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: thanks, you too ^^
<vubuntor114> ban co so dien thoai ko?
<vubuntor114> cho minh` de khi nao` co kho khan minh` goi hoi ban cho tien
<vubuntor114> ok
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> cứ vào đây cũng được mà
<anyoneofus> nếu vấn đề bạn gặp phải thú vị thì sẽ có nhiều người giúp đỡ và nhiều người biết để đỡ phải hỏi lại ;)
<vubuntor114> ok
<vubuntor114> the ban co yahoo khong
<vubuntor114> cho minh
 * anyoneofus cũng ko xài Y!M
<vubuntor114> minh moi cai ubuntu
<anyoneofus> chỉ có mỗi nick IRC này
<vubuntor114> uh
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: nếu bạn mới cài ubuntu thì cài thêm xchat nữa rồi vào đây
<vubuntor114> x chat la j vay?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: sudo apt-get install xchat2
<anyoneofus> !xchat
<ubot2> Factoid 'xchat' not found
<anyoneofus> .g xchat
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.xchat.org/
<bksupybot> Title: XChat: Multiplatform Chat Program (at www.xchat.org)
<vubuntor114> cho minh hoi teo
<vubuntor114> theo ban
<anyoneofus> ok
<vubuntor114> nen thi` nen file nao la nhe nhat
<vubuntor114> zip
<vubuntor114> ?
<vubuntor114> taz.gz
<anyoneofus> 7zip
<anyoneofus> s/7zip/7z
<anyoneofus> file 7z nhẹ lắm
<anyoneofus> nhưng zip thì hệ điều hành nào cũng nhận được
<vubuntor114> the nen bang 7zip thi lam nhu the nao vay bban.
<anyoneofus> .g man p7zip
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://pwet.fr/man/linux/commandes/7z
<bksupybot> Title: man 7z - A file archiver with highest compression ratio / Commandes destinées aux utilisateurs (at pwet.fr)
<vubuntor114> la nhu the nao vay ban
<vubuntor114> ban huong dan danh bang cau lenh di
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: dùng lệnh 7za a -t7z foo.7z foo/
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: http://dotnetperls.com/7-zip-examples
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: 7zip rất mạnh, nó có thể nén và giải nén hầu hết các định dạng nén thông thường (rar, zip, tar, tar.bz2, tgz, ...)
<vubuntor746> Alo!
<vubuntor746> Mình vừa cài Apache2, mình muốn enable UserDir cho từng user thì cấu hình ở đâu
<anyoneofus> .g apache how to enable UserDir
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.0/howto/public_html.html
<bksupybot> Title: Per-user web directories - Apache HTTP Server (at httpd.apache.org)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: bạn thử đọc trang đó xem
<vubuntor114> anyoneofus ban oi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: ?
<vubuntor114> giai nen 7zip nhu the nao vay ben
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: trong link lúc nãy có nói mà
<vubuntor746> Bạn ơi UserDir cấu hình trong file nào vậy
<vubuntor746> mình đọc hương dẫn của bạn nhưng không biết nó cấu hình ở đâu?
<vubuntor114> link nao` vay bna
<anyoneofus> anyoneofus> vubuntor114: http://dotnetperls.com/7-zip-examples
<anyoneofus> vubuntor746: file đó là /etc/apache2/site-available
<vubuntor114> to doc chang hieu j ca
<bulubuloa> loz ji
<vubuntor114> ban huong dan minh di
<bulubuloa> uh
<vubuntor114> minh lam theo cho de
<bulubuloa> sr all
<bulubuloa> nham :(
<vubuntor114> anyoneofus:
<vubuntor114> anyoneofus: ban huong dan minh di
<vubuntor284> fasf
<vubuntor284> as
<vubuntor284> fsa
<vubuntor284> df
<vubuntor284> saf
<vubuntor284> s
<vubuntor284> fa
<vubuntor284> fa
<vubuntor284> f
<vubuntor284> dsaf
<vubuntor284> các mod ơi
<RCua> :-\
<anyoneofus> vote kick vubuntor284
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: đơn giản là dùng lệnh
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: 7z x foo.7z
<vubuntor114> (Y)es / (N)o / (A)lways / (S)kip all / A(u)to rename all / (Q)uit?
<vubuntor114> no hien ra nhu the
<vubuntor114> minh cho Y ha ban
<anyoneofus> vubuntor114: vì trong thư mục hiện tại có file hoặc folder tương tự rồi
<anyoneofus> nên nó hỏi muốn ghi đè lên ko
<vubuntor114> a
<vubuntor114> minh hieu roi
<vubuntor114> thank ban nhieu nhieu
<vubuntor114> chuc ban 1 buoi toi vui ve
<vubuntor114> 1 lan nua cam on ban nhieu
<ptkhanh> giáng sinh vui vẻ
<vubuntor746> Bạn ơi mình cấu hình không chạy được userdir
<vubuntor746> mình post lên đây
<vubuntor746> mọi người giúp mình nhé
<vubuntor746> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547172/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> ptkhanh: Merry Xmas
<vubuntor240> Em muon cai ubuntu de lam server host, vay em nen cai ban nao? va can nhung gi de host 1 server hoan chinh neu dung ubuntu?
<vubuntor587> lam sao truy cap yahoo tren linux day may huynh
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor587
<ubot2> vubuntor587: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor284> alo
<vubuntor284> các mod ơi
<vubuntor284> Æ¡i Æ¡i
<zj3t3mju> !find kernel karmic
<ubot2> zj3t3mju: Found: kernel-package, kernel-wedge, nfs-kernel-server, bcmwl-kernel-source, nvidia-173-kernel-source (and 29 others)
<zj3t3mju> !find kernel 2.6.31
<ubot2> zj3t3mju: 2.6.31 is not a valid distribution: hardy, jaunty, karmic, lucid, maverick, natty
<zj3t3mju> !find 2.6.31 karmic
<ubot2> zj3t3mju: Found: linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic, linux-backports-modules-2.6.31-14-generic-pae, linux-headers-2.6.31-14, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-386, linux-headers-2.6.31-14-generic (and 127 others)
<vubuntor284> các mod ơi
<vubuntor284> các mod ơi
<vubuntor284> các mod ơi
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<afterlastangel> noel nghỉ
<afterlastangel> ko trả lời gì hết :-w
<t8ax> các hạ thật là hung dữ
<RCua> có ma nào theo đạo đâu mà đòi nghỉ
<geminious> các anh ơi cho em hỏi em update xong thì die mất cái touchpad rồi :-<
<geminious> ở màn hình login thì vẫn dùng được
<geminious> vào đến desktop thì tịt
<geminious> à lố
<RCua> gắn chuột vô vào system -> preference -> mouse sửa coi
<geminious> hem đc :-<
 * RCua bò đi
<geminious> trong ý nó vẫn nhận ra cái touchpad
<geminious> bấm nút enable ở bàn phím thì nó vẫn thông báo
<geminious> cơ mà ko xài đc :-<
<vubuntor193> server cua? IRC nay` la gi vay cac' ban. ?
<geminious> freenode
<RCua> irc.freenode.net
<vubuntor284> alo
<vubuntor284> alo
<vubuntor284> các mod ơi
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor284> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor284> em backup user group hệ thống = webmin
<vubuntor284> em restore sang 1 server ubuntu khác giống server backup
<vubuntor284> nhưng vào /home nó ko có các user mới restore
<vubuntor284> và thử login = các user mới restore thì ko dc
<vubuntor284> bây h có cách nào ko mod ơi
<vubuntor387> phuong phap su dung ubuntu
<nobawk> ?
<nobawk> phương pháp là dùng hỏng thì sửa
<boss14420> Có ai biết cách thay đổi ntfs permission trên ubuntu không ?
<nobawk> coá
<nobawk> umount ra
<nobawk> vào terminal mount lại
<nobawk> rồi chmod
<boss14420> tức là em có một HDD USB phân vùng ntfs, bây giờ muốn change permission để người khác chỉ đọc không ghi được thì làm vậy được không ?
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> change qua readonly?
<nobawk> trên windows thì mình ko có rõ
<boss14420> uh
<RCua> việc đấy không thực hiện được
<RCua> chỉ có bẻ cái chống ghi ra
<boss14420> vậy là chỉ có cách sửa trên Windows à ?
<vubuntor108> lam sao setup fixe exe tren ubuntu vay ? hixhix
<ntsasng> exe thì qua win mà xài
<vubuntor108> vay lam sao cai volam 2 duoc
<ntsasng> có thể dùng wine
<ntsasng> wine chỉ chạy đc một số file exe thôi
<vubuntor108> hix ! no' khong chiu bung file .exe ra thi lam sao muk dc
<ntsasng> bạn có thể đọc faqs trên 4rum
<ntsasng> game võ lâm có người chơi trên u rồi đấy
<ntsasng> search xem
<hit_bui> }tell all bao giờ thì ae chịu lấy vợ hử ?
<bksupybot> hit_bui: Error: I haven't seen all, I'll let you do the telling.
<vubuntor158> hu hu cacs bac oi
<vubuntor158> may minh dang bi CPU 100%
<vubuntor158> ko biet sua nhuw nao
<vubuntor158> :D co ai ko vay
<daovanhoi> bac tux
<daovanhoi> e hoi van de nghiem trong cai
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> bac n2i cung duoc
<daovanhoi> em dang can nay
<daovanhoi> nhanh len cac bac
<daovanhoi> huhu
<daovanhoi> cac bac dau roi
<daovanhoi> bac tux
<daovanhoi> bac n2i
<vubuntor158> :D cau biet van de cua toi ko
<daovanhoi> van de gi the bac
<vubuntor603> xin chào
<vubuntor641> :(
<vubuntor641> can giup do
<vubuntor603> híc
<vubuntor603> chả thấy ai giả lời
<vubuntor603> :((
<vubuntor641> :((
<vubuntor641> co cap nhat duoc ubuntu 10.04 len 10.10 dc ko nhi
<vubuntor641> hay phair cai lai
<vubuntor641> can giup do
<vubuntor021> giúp em với , e dùng Lubuntu 10.10 , e cài compiz , metacity ,emerad .
<vubuntor021> khi e chạy compiz --replace
<vubuntor021> mailoc@OptiPlex-GX280:~$ compiz --replace compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32  ( nó hiện như thế này )
<n2i> t8ax:ra support này! :D
<t8ax> hôm nay nghĩ Lễ
<vubuntor021> :(
<t8ax> vubuntor021, mà compiz --replace để làm gì?
<vubuntor021> chạy compiz
<vubuntor021> :(
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor021
<ubot2> vubuntor021: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor021> mailoc@OptiPlex-GX280:~$ compiz  (emerald:2898): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed  (emerald:2896): GLib-GObject-CRITICAL **: g_object_ref: assertion `G_IS_OBJECT (object)' failed compiz (core) - Warn: No GLXFBConfig for depth 32
<n2i> .g show desktop ubuntu site ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor021> e dùng Lubuntu :| , muốn cài compiz
<t8ax> Alt F2 rồi gõ compiz --replace ?
<vubuntor021> :| mất thanh tiêu đề , hiện 1 cái terminal ở góc màn hình bên trái
<t8ax> .g cài compiz cho lubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.free4vn.org/f247/t62036/
<bksupybot> Title: Help!!!!Cài Compiz Fusion trên Ubuntu (at www.free4vn.org)
<vubuntor021> đã cài tất cả các gói cần thiết
<vubuntor021> :-<
<t8ax> n2i ủa Lubuntu có dùng Gnome như Ubuntu ko chú?
<vubuntor021> No GLXFBConfig for depth 32 <= khi chạy nó hiện lỗi này
<n2i> t8ax: :D
<n2i> nó xài lxde mới gọi là lubuntu chứ
<vubuntor021> chỉnh trong xorg.conf
<n2i> vubuntor021: tham khảo compiz ấy! :D
<vubuntor021> :( nó vẫn như thế
<n2i> nhầm knoppix
<t8ax> vậy thôi ko biết, lượn thôi
<n2i> .g compix on lxde
<bkphenny> n2i: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=191
<bksupybot> Title: LXDE.org Forum View topic - LXDE and compiz-fusion (at forum.lxde.org)
<n2i> đó
<n2i> lên đó ngóng thử
<t8ax> thím n2i ko đi chơi à :D
<n2i> .g compiz on lxde
<bkphenny> n2i: http://forum.lxde.org/viewtopic.php?f=3&t=191
<bksupybot> Title: LXDE.org Forum View topic - LXDE and compiz-fusion (at forum.lxde.org)
<n2i> đi chơi đâu giờ?
<t8ax> ò ò.. xỉn rồi
<n2i> font giờ còn tệ quá!
<n2i> t8ax: http://www.gaia10.us/wp-content/uploads/gaia10preview.png win nào đây? :D
<t8ax> gaia10
<t8ax> có đủ cho WB, Win 7, Ubuntu
<n2i> nhìn đẹp nhỉ, thanh thoát!
<t8ax> uwfh
<t8ax> ừh
<t8ax> đợi tý
<t8ax> cho coi bộ Ubuntu
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TOpNs9AgfpI/AAAAAAAAAC4/21rUXUPTEqI/s800/8.png
<n2i> chú ý mớ caro ở các góc! http://www.gaia10.us/wp-content/uploads/Chrome.jpg
<n2i> t8ax: xài emarald à?
<n2i> chỉ chỗ tải ở đâu cái!
<n2i> vụ này sang Ubuntu, đú! :D
<t8ax> gaia10.us
<t8ax> cái viền của Chrome ko fải từ Gaia đâu, là từ Themes Frost của Win 7
<n2i> nhìn tinh tế!
<t8ax> sắp tới Gaia11 rồi
<t8ax> hình như Gaia là nói về thiên nhiên
<t8ax> Mẹ của trái đất
<t8ax> bao gồm hình ảnh, trang trí, nhạc nhẽo này nọ cho Máy vi tính
<t8ax> mỗi năm nó tung ra 1 bộ cho ai thích rồi thiết kế thành 1 tác phẩm
<t8ax> nghe nói 1 lần vậy là hơn 50.000 ngàn ng` + tổ chức tham gia, chỉ chọn 1 tác phẩm cho 1 thể loại
<t8ax> nên cái nào là cái đấy đẹp :D
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor822> cho min hoi cach bat tat compiz nhu the nao voi
<kid__> hôm nay noel hem support bạn ợ
<kid__> j/k
<vubuntor822> hix hix
<vubuntor822> o` nhi =.=
<codai2810> mìn cũng hỏi
<codai2810> bạn nào chỉ mìn cài compiz với
<vubuntor822> minh biet bat tat roi nung hoi phien phuc
<vubuntor822> doi ty minh kiem lai cai link vua nay xem
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor822> minh cung cai theo huong dan tu cai link do ma =.=
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor004> bac
<vubuntor004> t8ax
<vubuntor004> giup em
<vubuntor004> e cai lai win
<vubuntor822> dep va~i ra :U
<vubuntor004> gio k boot vao ubuntu duoc
<vubuntor004> bac chi em
<vubuntor004> nhanh len bac
<vubuntor004> huhu
<vubuntor822> cai linux roi cai lai win ah
<t8ax> .g sửa grub 2 khi cài win
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.tinhte.vn/may-tinh-linux-79/thay-doi-boot-menu-mac-dinh-khi-cai-windows-7-va-unbutu-394603/
<vubuntor822> phai sua grup
<vubuntor004> vang
<t8ax> .g fix grub2 khi cài lại win
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.vatgia.com/hoidap/5528/197580/ubuntu-khong-nhan-win7-chi-nhan-xp.html
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu không nhận Win7 chỉ nhận XP ? | Hệ điều hành khác (at www.vatgia.com)
<t8ax> vubuntor004, google đê :(
<t8ax> nản quá :D
<vubuntor822> sua nhu the nao thi bao gu go` " sua grup" sau khi cai win"
<vubuntor822> dung ubuntu 2 tuan roi chan cha muon ve win nua :))
<vubuntor004> k phai
<t8ax> <-- dùng Win ;)
<vubuntor004> dung win copy font sang ubuntu
<vubuntor004> bi loi font win
<vubuntor004> tuc qua
<vubuntor004> cai lai
<vubuntor004> hehe
<t8ax> vubuntor004, copy hay cut ;)
<kid__> !grub2
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor822> truong hop ban cai lai win thi bootloader se ko nhan dc linux
<n2i> vubuntor004: Cài lại grub đi
<vubuntor822> nhu the se ko vao lai dc linux
<kid__> vubuntor004: link đó
<vubuntor822> phai sua frup nhu cai link kia kia`
<vubuntor822> grup
<kid__> chỗ phục hồi grub ý
<vubuntor822> cu mo` di to' moi dung cai di cai lai bao nhieu lan roi , dan cun quen ma :))
<vubuntor822> quen roi se thay suong :0
 * kid__ mới cài U co 5 lần
<vubuntor822> tuan dau tien to' cai ubuntu
<t8ax> tốt nhất là format fân vùng chứa Ubuntu đi
<vubuntor822> ngay nao cung cai roi nghich lai hong lai cai
<t8ax> dùng Uyn cho sướng ;)
<vubuntor822> ngay nao cung cai ne :))
<t8ax> fải ko thím n2i
<n2i> nâu nâu!
<kid__> t8ax: +!))
<kid__> +100
<t8ax> thanks girl ;)
<kid__> khổ  ăn bánh cosy marie
<kid__> type khổ vãi
<kid__> .g cosy marie
<bkphenny> kid__: http://www.facebook.com/people/Cosy-Marie/100000515135425
<bksupybot> Title: Cosy Marie | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<t8ax> là clgt :-s
<vubuntor822> the ko co ai biet bat tat compiz ah
<vubuntor822> co cai nay http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=699 nhung dung ko dc chi bat dc thoi ko tat dc
<bksupybot> Title: Bật và tắt compiz - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor822> thi day http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=699 nhung ma ko tat dc chi bat dc thoi :))
<bksupybot> Title: Bật và tắt compiz - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> tắt làm gì nhỉ?
<kid__> t8ax: http://t2.gstatic.com/images?q=tbn:ANd9GcQeRvLq4jcOogjUg1CEYwHrTOoRERrBENP1xz9N8thY9MR-Lu9U
<t8ax> kid__, ghét mấy cái bánh như vậy
<t8ax> ko có kem :(
<vubuntor822> thin thoang may no do* qua thi phai tat di cho*'
<t8ax> click chuột fải vào Desktop -> Change background.. -> qua tab cuối cùng chọn None
<t8ax> là tắt hết Compiz :D
<kid__> lol
<kid__> ăn thơm vãi
<kid__> ngậy
<kid__> ...
<kid__> béo
<vubuntor822> em cung biet cai day, nhung ma co cai nao 1 phat an luon ko nhanh gon ma le.
<t8ax> vubuntor822, vào synaptic gõ chữ Compiz, tíck vào chọn Complete Remov...
<kid__> thống nhất là gỡ ra
<kid__> hem dùng nữa
<kid__> tại sao lại phải tắt bật nó làm gì?
<vubuntor822> e'c bac xui dai em ah
<vubuntor822> dang phe the nay ai no go bo :))
<vubuntor822> ah ma bat compiz co nang may lam ko
<t8ax> này nhé, Click chuột phải 1 lần, chuột trái 3 lần
<vubuntor822> em thay dung bay gio rat binh thuon chi la chua chay cai gi nang nen chua biet thoi
<t8ax> là bật/tắt đc Compiz
<t8ax> mà còn đòi 1 phát ăn ngay nữa thì
<kid__> thì cơ bản
<kid__> đâu phải lúc nào cũng dùng đâu
<t8ax> vubuntor822, dùng Win đi, khỏi lăn tăn Compiz :D
<vubuntor822> m thay dung bay gio rat binh thuon chi la chua chay cai gi nang nen chua biet thoi
<vubuntor251> cho e hoi cach cai jdownloader
<vubuntor822> compiz co nang ko may bac :)
<t8ax> vubuntor822, thấy bình thường
<t8ax> chưa bao giờ tắt Compiz nên ko biết có nặng hơn nhìu ko =))
<kid__> vubuntor251:  cái đó làm sao
<vubuntor822> BAC CO DE EXTRA KO
<vubuntor251> e hoi cach cai
<vubuntor822> tai may em co 1g ram vga co 64MB thoi :(
<n2i> vubuntor251:  .g jdownloader ppa
<t8ax> vubuntor822, có nhiu maximum hết
<n2i> .g jdownloader ppa
<bkphenny> n2i: https://launchpad.net/~jd-team/+archive/jdownloader
<bksupybot> Title: JDownloader PPA : “Jdownloader Team” team (at launchpad.net)
<n2i> đyá
<t8ax> còn cài thêm gói plugin extra và unsupport nữa
<n2i> add ppa vào rồi cài!
<vubuntor251> add link tren ha ?
<n2i> không có
<n2i> vào link trên mà lấy ppa
<n2i> có hướng dẫn đó!
<kid__> n2i: suse và U để chung swap được hem?
<geminious> duoc
<vubuntor251> baca nao huong dan cho e voi
<kid__> geminious: thanks
<n2i> kid__: vô tư
<n2i> vubuntor251: lấy cái đoạn tô đậm ppa:// gì gì đo
<n2i> copy lấy
<geminious> sound pidgin cứ rè rè ngứa quá
<n2i> mở software source ra
<t8ax> geminious, có 1 cách để sound pidgin ko rè nè
<geminious> lại bắt đầu dội nc đấy
<t8ax> Æ¡ :(
<n2i> chọn thẻ other software ấy
<n2i> add vào
<t8ax> móa mình có ý tính bày bác mà bác lại nói thế :(
<t8ax> thôi ếu nói nữa :(
<geminious> ơ kìa
<t8ax> chia tay sớm, bớt đau khổ
<geminious> thui mà
<geminious> nói đi
<geminious> :">
<geminious> nói đi
<n2i> cập nhật lại và tìm gói jdownloader mà cài
<geminious> nói đi nào
<t8ax> thôi
<geminious> :">
<t8ax> nói ra
<t8ax> lại chả đc gì
<n2i> !spam
<t8ax> ko khéo còn bị chửi
<geminious> Æ¡
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<t8ax> mệt :(
<t8ax> giận rồi :(
<geminious> dỗi kìa :-<
<t8ax> xin lỗi đi nói cho :">
<geminious> xin lỗi :">
<geminious> thế làm như nào
<t8ax> cách đó là tắt tiếng của pidgin đi :">
<geminious> ...
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> hố hố
<t8ax> xoắn nữa hôk :">
 * t8ax chọt chọt geminious 
<t8ax> anh ý chết ngồi như Từ Biển
<t8ax> em của Từ Hải
<n2i> thử thằng mupdf, nó start rành sướng
<n2i> nhấn phát nằm trên màn hình rồi!
<vubuntor251> lấy cái đoạn tô đậm ppa:// gì gì đo cho nao vay?
<t8ax> .g cách thêm ppa vào software source
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://jackluu.com/ubuntu/install-xbmc-on-ubuntu.htm
<kid__> n2i:  ở suse novell là gì?
<bksupybot> Title: Install XBMC on ubuntu (at jackluu.com)
<t8ax> :(
<n2i> suse là đồ của novell mà
<t8ax> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/358/1/4/sexy_jared_santa_by_monkeyjade-d35khu5.jpg quà cho thím geminious nè
<kid__> thấy có phiên bản dành cho máy chủ à
<t8ax> đừng giận nữa mà cưng :">
<n2i> vubuntor251: đoạn này này ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<kid__> n2i: mà novell là ai@@
<n2i> copy không thừa không thiếu nhé
<kid__> thấy cu tux biểu Novell đi rồi
<n2i> là một công ty tại đức
<kid__> mà hêm hiểu chi hết
<n2i> nghe bảo gàn thôi chứ
<kid__> gàn?
<vubuntor251> no bao nhu the nay ne Failed to download repository information
<n2i> gần
<n2i> vubuntor251: add lại đi
<n2i> add cho chính xác
<geminious> t8ax:  gaylord ><
<t8ax> vote DTA + flashgot
<vubuntor251> ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<t8ax> geminious, lại ỏng ẻo, khoái mà còn giả bộ
<n2i> xem có thừa thiếu gì không? khoảng trắng?
<vubuntor251> ko
<vubuntor251> chinh xac nhu cay
<t8ax> vubuntor251, dùng FF thêm 2 addons Downthemall + Flashgot vào cho đơn giản
<vubuntor251> chinh xac nhu vay
<t8ax> jdownloader cài thêm nặng máy :D
<vubuntor251> down themall cai roi
<vubuntor251> gio them flashgot nua ah
<n2i> nhưng nó tải khỏe
<n2i> add vào bỏ đó đi ngủ
<vubuntor251> co tu dong bat link ko?
<n2i> xài đi thì biết
<vubuntor251> ok
<n2i> nó tự đọng get link
<vubuntor251> thu xem
<n2i> điền capchar
<n2i> nhưng chỉ một số site thôi
<n2i> thế cũng tha hồ xài rồi!
<t8ax> vote IDM
<n2i> idm qua nhiều bước
<n2i> tính ra thao tác nhiều
<vubuntor251> seach ko ra
<t8ax> flashgot
<n2i> vubuntor251: search gì?
<vubuntor251> thay no ra cai ugot gi do
<vubuntor251> flashgot
<n2i> chưa cập nhật được thì sao tìm được
<n2i> flashgot là addon của ff mà
<vubuntor251> ah
<t8ax> nếu down nhìu thứ thì cần 1 trình tự động
<t8ax> down linh tinh này nọ thì DTA + flashgot là đủ rồi :D
<n2i> uhm
<t8ax> mỗi tội thằng DTA nhìu lúc cũng ngu ngu :D
<t8ax> có khi down đc 90% nó down lại từ đầu :D
<t8ax> bữa trc down UT bị 1 lần :D
<vubuntor251> hic
<n2i> đòi tá phim megaupload hay  mediafire thì jdownloader cho khỏe
<n2i> copy một phát nó tự động bắt link
<vubuntor251> ma sao add ko duoc
<vubuntor251> cua jdown
<n2i> nếu link sống thì chọn continous
<vubuntor251> y e la ko cai duoc
<vubuntor251> jdownloader
<n2i> đợi tí
<vubuntor251> add ma ko duoc
<n2i> deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu lucid main
<n2i> deb-src http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu lucid main
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<n2i> chạy  lệnh đó đi
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<n2i> lệnh đầu thôi cũng đươc
<n2i> dùng u bản nào?
<n2i> chú ý đoạn Technical details about this PPA  tren trang sso
<vubuntor251> root@ubuntu:/home/yenson# deb http://ppa.launchpad.net/jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu lucid main No command 'deb' found, did you mean:  Command 'debc' from package 'devscripts' (main)  Command 'derb' from package 'libicu-dev' (main)  Command 'dab' from package 'bsdgames' (universe)  Command 'debi' from package 'devscripts' (main)  Command 'xdeb' from package 'xdeb' (universe) deb: command not found root@ubuntu:/home/yenson#
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /jd-team/jdownloader/ubuntu (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<vubuntor251> no bao vay do
<t8ax> núp
<n2i> đệt mợ nhầm rồi
<n2i> 2 dòng trên là add vào source.list :p
<n2i> sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader
<n2i> đây
<n2i> xong lệnh đó thì update và cài
<n2i> đang ở root thì bỏ sudo đi
<geminious> thanks n2i
<geminious> gem đang cài rồi
<geminious> :))
<vubuntor251> root@ubuntu:/home/yenson# sudo add-apt-repository ppa:jd-team/jdownloader Executing: gpg --ignore-time-conflict --no-options --no-default-keyring --secret-keyring /etc/apt/secring.gpg --trustdb-name /etc/apt/trustdb.gpg --keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --primary-keyring /etc/apt/trusted.gpg --keyserver keyserver.ubuntu.com --recv B305FC46C55F531512AFA579D6B6DB186A68F637 gpg: requesting key 6A68F637 from hkp server keyserver.ubu
<n2i> paste thế này kín cả cửa sổ
<t8ax> apt-get update
<t8ax> rồi apt-get upgrade
<vubuntor251> van vay
<vubuntor251> ko duoc
<t8ax> báo gì?
<geminious> t8ax:  bạn ý đang cài jdown à
<t8ax> vâng :D
<vubuntor251> Failed to download repository information
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> kiểm tra lại có repo nào bị điên không?
<vubuntor251> la cai nao
<n2i> tắt hết các kho rồi update lại nó xem
<vubuntor251> la tat thang nao
<n2i> gỡ nó ra đi
<n2i> cái ppa vừa add vào ấy
<vubuntor251> go het roi
<n2i> gỡ ra rồi update lại xem có phải tại nó không?
<vubuntor251> cung vay
<n2i> kiểm tra lại mấy kho chính của ubuntu xem
<n2i> uncheck hết luôn
<n2i> rồi update lại xem thế nào?
<n2i> lần cuối update thành công là lúc nào?
<vubuntor251> duoc roi
<vubuntor251> uncheck het moi duoc
<n2i> bây giờ add lại nó đi rồi update
<n2i> nếu lại phụt ra như thế thì chắc là nó rồi!
<vubuntor251> cai duoc roi bac
<vubuntor251> con may cai cu
<vubuntor251> co check lai ko?
<n2i> tất nhiên là check lại chứ
<t8ax> check từng cái 1 kiểm tra thử
<n2i> để mà cài phần mềm bình thường mà
<n2i> ừ
<t8ax> coi cái nào ko update đc thì xóa hẳn đi
<n2i> vubuntor251: chọn lại server đi
<vubuntor251> chon sao nhi?
<n2i> chọn máy chủ ấy
<vubuntor251> hic
<vubuntor251> huong dan e voi
<n2i> chỗ chọn máy chủ ấy
<n2i> select server í
<n2i> có server for vietnam
<n2i> us hay main server í
<t8ax> ấn vô chọn serv nào nhanh nhất ấy
<t8ax> nó tự động test :D
<vubuntor309> cho minh hoi ve cai password luc cai nhe
<vubuntor309> co ai ko vay ^^
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor309> da
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor309> luc cai ubuntu thi em cai id la abc
<vubuntor309> pass la xyz chang han
<C4NoC> uh
<vubuntor309> vua nay em doi cai pass xyz ay thang cai khac roi
<vubuntor309> thi sau do chay sud apt-get update no lai ko doi pass nua
<vubuntor309> the co phai nghiem trong ko ah :(
<vubuntor309> sudo apt-get update
<vubuntor309> moi khi toan doi pw gio ko doi nua :!
<vubuntor309> hay em phai doi pw lai nhu cu~
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> đổi pass
<C4NoC> hay đòi pass?
<C4NoC> gõ có dấu dùm đi
<C4NoC> trong terminal
<C4NoC> khi gõ sudo
<C4NoC> nhập pass 1 lần
<vubuntor309> em đổi cái pas lúc đầu cài ubuntu thànhpas kahcs
<C4NoC> thì mấy lần sau nó không hỏi, trong vòng 15p
<vubuntor309> thì giờ lệnh sudo nó không yêu cầu nhập pas nữa
<vubuntor309> em tắt terminal rồi bật lại no cũn không yêu cầu pas
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> đổi pass ra cái gì?
<vubuntor309> mới login vào gõ lệnh trên terminal nó không yêu cầu nhập pas nữa :!
<C4NoC> đổi pass như thế nào?
<vubuntor309> em doi pass trong user and groups ay
<vubuntor309> trong muc system > admin..>user and gruops
<vubuntor309> em chi change pass thoi ko change account type
<vubuntor309> account cua em van la custom
<vubuntor309> nếu nó không yêu cầu pass nữa thì có phải là em đang là root ko :S
<vubuntor309> sako lau the bac
<C4NoC> custome?
<C4NoC> custom là thế nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> vào terminal
<C4NoC> gõ whoami
<C4NoC> xem nó nói sao
<vubuntor309> kieuthanht@kieuthanht-linux:~$ whoami kieuthanht kieuthanht@kieuthanht-linux:~$
<vubuntor309> trong account type cua em co: custom ( hiện giờ đang là thế), admin..,user
<vubuntor309> bac Æ¡i
<C4NoC> whoami thôi
<vubuntor309> nó lai yeu cầu pw rồi
<vubuntor309> chả hiểu sao nữa
<vubuntor388> em xin lỗi bác, phiền bác quá
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-25
<abcxyz> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor060> chao ban
<vubuntor060> hic cha thay ai gia loi gi ca :-s
<vubuntor060> cho em hoi? tai sao em cai Adobe Flash get 10 khong duoc a a
<vubuntor060> CAPTCHA
<vubuntor183> hi
<vubuntor183> giup minh mot chut dc khong
<vubuntor183> minh muon hoi la cai ban dvd ubuntu day du co dc khong
<vubuntor183> no co day du cac fan update khong
<vubuntor183> vi minh khong co mang nen khong update dc sau khi cai
<vubuntor183> co ai tra loi giup minh khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor183: phần mềm thì có khá đầy đủ
<_Tux_> nhưng nó không update
<vubuntor183> khong co update cho may ha ban
<vubuntor183> vay minh van fai co mang de update drive va nhung thu khac ha ban
<vubuntor183> ???
<vubuntor658> cho mình hỏi tại sao mình cài ubuntu nhưng không nghe nhạc online được
<vubuntor658> kể cả đã cài adobe flash
<vubuntor658> rồi
<vubuntor658> :-s
<vubuntor658> bạn giúp mình với
<vubuntor658> what?
<vubuntor658> i am from việt nam
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: bạn vào FF gõ thử about:plugin
<anyoneofus> xem có flash chưa?
<vubuntor658> about
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: bạn vào FF gõ thử about:plugins
<vubuntor658> Flash gì
<vubuntor658> mình cài
<vubuntor658> adobe flash rồi
<vubuntor658> :s
<anyoneofus> application/x-shockwave-flash
<vubuntor658> rùi
<vubuntor658> mình cài rồi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: vậy bạn ghe nhạc ở trang nào?
<vubuntor658> mp3.zing.vn
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: cho cái screenshot
<vubuntor658> em không biết chụp ảnh trên
<vubuntor658> ubuntu
<vubuntor658> à rồi
<vubuntor658> :d
<vubuntor658> chờ em uupleen
<vubuntor658> up ảnh
<vubuntor658> thì up lên đâu đựoc ạ
<vubuntor658> em up nó không có gì
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> }image
<anyoneofus> imageshack.us
<vubuntor658> híc, công nhận ubuntu dùng thoải mái mà sướng, nhưng mà không biết iết code :-s
<vubuntor658> http://img88.imageshack.us/img88/8545/screenshotdbe.png
<anyoneofus> code gì ta?
<vubuntor658> code để làm mấy cái gì đây
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: thử cái SS của about:plugins coi
<vubuntor658> em đọc thấy phải thêm mã gì gì vào đâu
<vubuntor658> vaang
<vubuntor658> http://img52.imageshack.us/img52/7299/screenshot1tv.png
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: nâu nâu, gõ vào ô địa chỉ của trình duyệt cơ mà
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: hình như bạn đang xài cái Gnash
<vubuntor658> http://img710.imageshack.us/img710/5436/screenshotfsh.png
<vubuntor658> Gnash
<vubuntor658> :-/
<vubuntor658> http://img109.imageshack.us/img109/4222/screenshot1wji.png
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: có thấy cái này hem? application/x-shockwave-flash
<vubuntor658> vào
<vubuntor658> app
<vubuntor658> chỗ thanh menu
<vubuntor658> thì không thấy
<anyoneofus> vậy trước tiên vubuntor658 xóa cái Gnash kia đi
<vubuntor658> xóa ở đâu ạ
<vubuntor658> em cũng mới dùng
<vubuntor658> ubuntu thôi
<vubuntor658> nên chưa biết gì
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: :3
<vubuntor658> híc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: bật terminal lên
<vubuntor658> sặc
<vubuntor658> tẻminal là cái gì
<vubuntor658> :-o
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: nhấn Alt_F2
<anyoneofus> rồi gõ gnome-terminal
<vubuntor658> roài nà
<vubuntor658> rồi ạ
<anyoneofus> gõ lần lượt 2 lệnh này
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get remove gnash
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get autoclean
<vubuntor658> rồi ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: ok
<vubuntor658> nó remove xong rồi
<vubuntor658> giờ làm gì ạ
<anyoneofus> gõ tiếp lệnh sau
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get install flash-plugin-installer
<vubuntor658> E: Couldn't find package flash-plugin-installer
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get install flashplugin-installer
<anyoneofus> sr mình gõ nhầm
<vubuntor658> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done flashplugin-installer is already the newest version. The following packages were automatically installed and are no longer required:   libboost-date-time1.40.0 gnash-common libboost-thread1.40.0 Use 'apt-get autoremove' to remove them. 0 upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgrade
<vubuntor658> thế đựoc chưa ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: cài đi
<vubuntor658> cài gì ạ
<anyoneofus> ah mà cài rồi thì phải :-/
<vubuntor658> :-/
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: giờ vô lại FF xem được chưa
<vubuntor658> vâng
<anyoneofus> ah
<anyoneofus> gõ thêm lệnh sudo apt-get autoremove
<vubuntor658> không thấy cái gì
<vubuntor658> :-s
<vubuntor422> cai kubunutu tu usb?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: chưa nghe nhạc được?
<vubuntor422> ?
<vubuntor658> yess
<vubuntor658> nó trống trơn
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: hmm
<vubuntor658> cái này
<anyoneofus> vubuntor422: ?
<vubuntor422> lam sao cai tu usb?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: uhm
<vubuntor658> team vew được không ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: ok
<vubuntor658> là sao ạ
<vubuntor658> :-s
<vubuntor658> vunbutor422: bạn không cần cài ra đĩa... nếo bạn muốn dùng USB bus thì cứ extrack ra rồi bỏ vào USB
<vubuntor658> mình cài vào ổ đĩa trống luôn
<vubuntor658> cài song song 2 win 7 và unbuntu
<vubuntor658> ĐƯỢC CHƯUA Ạ
<vubuntor658> SAO NHẠC NÓ KHÔNG THẤY GÌ CHỊ ƠI
<vubuntor658> quên
<vubuntor658> a đâu rồi
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: chị nào?
<anyoneofus> :-/
<vubuntor658> quên
<vubuntor658> :D
<vubuntor658> nó không chạy nhạc ạ
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> uhm
<vubuntor658> híc nói xong chưa
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: sudo apt-get install flashplugin-nonfree
<vubuntor658> làm xong mà đi đâu rồi
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: cài cái đó xem thế nào
<vubuntor658> vẫn
<vubuntor658> không có được
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: thử lệnh này xem kết quả thế nào
<anyoneofus> ls ~/.firefox/plugins
<vubuntor658> cunbog@ubuntu:~$ ls ~/.firefox/plugins ls: cannot access /home/cunbog/.firefox/plugins: No such file or directory cunbog@ubuntu:~$
<anyoneofus> uh há
<vubuntor658> :-/
<vubuntor658> :?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: chờ chút nha
<vubuntor658> sao ạ
<vubuntor658> dạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: http://www.psychocats.net/ubuntu/flash
<anyoneofus> thử làm theo hướng dẫn đó xem
<bksupybot> Title: Installing Flash on Ubuntu (at www.psychocats.net)
<vubuntor658> toàn tiếng a
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: xem mấy cái hình đó :|
<vubuntor658> chờ em nha
<vubuntor658> đừng out
<vubuntor658> để
<vubuntor658> cài thử
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: yên tâm
 * anyoneofus treo nick trên này mà :))
<vubuntor658> Package 'adobe-flashplugin' is virtual.
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: cho xin 500 ảnh
<vubuntor658> http://img827.imageshack.us/img827/3811/screenshotana.png
<vubuntor658> sao rồi ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: chờ chút
<vubuntor658> yeâa
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: ko down được về đúng ko?
<vubuntor658> nó
<vubuntor658> bắt cài luôn mà
<vubuntor658> em ấn yes
<vubuntor658> sau đó nó
<vubuntor658> bắt điền mật khẩu
<vubuntor658> em diền xong nó chạy
<vubuntor658> chạy xong hết rồi
<vubuntor658> nó hiện ra bảng đó
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: down về mở ra xem
<vubuntor658> 64-bit users: Download a preview release of Flash Player with native support for 64-bit Linux from Adobe Labs.
<vubuntor658> của em là 64bit à
<vubuntor658> :-/
<vubuntor658> mà nó không cho down về
<anyoneofus> á
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> thế mà ko nói sớm
<anyoneofus> :-S
<vubuntor658> sặc
 * anyoneofus cũng lờ mờ đoán nhưng chưa kịp hỏi
<vubuntor658> thế giờ làm sao
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: thì cài chớ sao
<anyoneofus> ;))
<vubuntor658> ặc
<vubuntor658> nhưng cài
<vubuntor658> không được
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: trước tiên remove mấy cái vừa cài đi đã nhỉ
<vubuntor658> mà
<anyoneofus> ;)
<vubuntor658> :(
<vubuntor658> bày em remove tiếp
<vubuntor658> :D
<anyoneofus> sudo autoremove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get autoclean
<vubuntor658> híc
<vubuntor658> đoạn nào đây
<vubuntor658> viết cả đoạn đó vào à
<anyoneofus> uh
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: copy vào và paste thôi
<vubuntor658> sao em paste không được nhỉ
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> ko được là thế nào
<vubuntor658> sudo: autoremove: command not found
<vubuntor658> :D
<vubuntor658> viết cả đoạn ddos vào
<vubuntor658> hay là chia đôi chỗ đoạn &&
<anyoneofus> chia đôi thì bỏ && đi
<vubuntor658> không có được
<vubuntor658> :-s
<vubuntor658> aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor658> chán quá
<vubuntor658> lại phải sang win khác nghe nhạc
<vubuntor658> :-s
<vtgiang> máy mình không còn win để mà chuyển
<vubuntor658> là sao
<vubuntor658> :-/
<vubuntor658> cài song song win mà
<vubuntor658> :d
<vtgiang> à là vì mình giã biệt windows chỉ dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor658> ừm thế
<vubuntor658> dùng phần mềm thì sao
<vubuntor658> mình còn phải dùng
<vubuntor658> AE
<vtgiang> StarCraftII, Photoshop chạy tẹt
<vubuntor658> Innlus
<vubuntor658> thật á
<vtgiang> PlayOnlinux + Wine 1.38 trở lên
<vtgiang> thoải mái đê
<vubuntor658> chả biết
<vubuntor658> dùng hai win sợ ubuntu
<vubuntor658> nó không hộ trợ adobe
<vubuntor658> thì cài lại mỏi
<vubuntor658> tay
<vubuntor658> :-s
<vubuntor658> mà các bạn có ai muốn hopwj tác web với tớ không
<vubuntor658> :D
<vtgiang> chiepj giờ mình sợ windows vì quen kiểu ubuntu ko cài antaivirus
<vubuntor658> ubuntu
<vubuntor658> lo gì virus
<vubuntor658> :))
<vubuntor658> đôj bảo mật cao vô đối
<vubuntor658> mà
<vtgiang> à thực ra là vẫn có thể có nhưng mà ko đáng ngại thôi
<vubuntor658> ừm
<vubuntor658> thực ra mình biết đến cái win này là
<vubuntor658> hay dùng serve VPS
<vubuntor658> cho website
<vubuntor658> nên dùng quen rồi
<vubuntor658> chả muốn dugf win gì nưũa
<vubuntor658> :))
<vubuntor658> MÀ CÁI ANH KIA ĐÂU RỒI
<vubuntor658> SAO ĐANG CÀI CHẠY ĐÂU RỒI
<vubuntor658> :-S
<anyoneofus> sr
 * anyoneofus vừa bận tý
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: ping
<vubuntor658> đâu
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: sao lại ko được nhỉ?
<anyoneofus> sudo autoremove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get autoclean
<vubuntor658> copy cả
<anyoneofus> ah nhầm
<anyoneofus> :D
<vubuntor658> đoạn này
<vubuntor658> paste vào à
<anyoneofus> sudo apt-get autoremove flashplugin-nonfree flashplugin-installer && sudo apt-get autoclean
<anyoneofus> thiếu mất cái apt-get ở đầu :D
<vubuntor658> copy
<vubuntor658> cả đoạn này à
<vubuntor658> à rồi
<vubuntor658> :D
<anyoneofus> :D
<vubuntor658> tiếp đến
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: cd ~/Desktop
<vubuntor658> .....
<vubuntor658> là sao
<vubuntor658> :-s
<anyoneofus> wget http://home.scarlet.be/var/tmp/flash64/flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz && tar xvzf flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<vubuntor658> rồi
<vubuntor658> :d
<vubuntor658> xong làm gì
<vubuntor658> nó download về rồi
<anyoneofus> vuh
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: ls
<vubuntor658> gì nữa
<anyoneofus> xem có lib gì gì đó ko?
<vubuntor658> làm gì nữa ạ
<anyoneofus> gõ ls
<vubuntor658> nó down load 2 file về
<vubuntor658> flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz  libflashplayer.so
<vubuntor658> ghõ ls nó hiện thế
<anyoneofus> ok
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: mkdir -p ~/.mozzila/plugins
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: mkdir -p ~/.mozilla/plugins
<vubuntor658> chả hiện cái gì
 * anyoneofus dạo này toàn viết thiếu
<anyoneofus> :|
<vubuntor296> mấy anh ơi cho e hỏi có cách nào lưu lại cấu hình mình làm việc khi chạy ubuntu trên usb ko ạ
<vubuntor658> suppend
<vubuntor658> em nhé
<vubuntor658> :))
<vubuntor658> không hiện cái gì cả
<vubuntor658> :((
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: uh
<anyoneofus> cần gì hiện đâu ;))
<vubuntor658> ặc
<vubuntor658> em iêuu a rồi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: mv libflashplayer.so ~/.mozilla/plugins
<vubuntor658> vui tính dễ xsợ
<vubuntor658> :))
<anyoneofus> xong lệnh đó thì mở thử FF lên vào xem
<vubuntor658> hahahahaaha
<vubuntor658> vẫn không được
<vubuntor658> :))
<anyoneofus> lol
<vubuntor658> chắc phải chơi lại win cũ quá
<vubuntor658> :((
<anyoneofus> làm gì đến mức đó
<anyoneofus> thử 1 lệnh nữa coi
<vubuntor658> lệnh lào
<anyoneofus> ls
<anyoneofus> ;))
<vubuntor658> ok
<vubuntor658> flashplayer10_2_p3_64bit_linux_111710.tar.gz
<vubuntor658> nó hiện cái lày
<anyoneofus> ls ~/.mozilla
<vubuntor658> extensions  firefox  plugins
<vubuntor658> nó hiện cái này
<yt_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: sudo mv ~/.mozilla/plugins/libflashplayer.so /usr/lib/mozilla/plugins
<anyoneofus> yt_: :3
<vubuntor658> nó không
<vubuntor658> hiện gì
<vubuntor658> :-s
<yt_> anyoneofus: ?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: uhm
<anyoneofus> tắt FF đi bật lại
<geminious> các a ơi U của em update xong tịt touchpad rầu :-<
<vubuntor658> tắt cái cua em đaya hả
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: uhm
<anyoneofus> geminious: :|
<anyoneofus> geminious: đầu tư mua chuột mới
<geminious> anyoneofus:  :-<
<vubuntor658> híc
<anyoneofus> ;))
<geminious> nhớ hồi trc cũng bị 1 phát
<vubuntor658> thôi khỏi
<vubuntor658> :-s
<geminious> có 1 cái command nào đấy
<vubuntor658> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor658> có cài
<anyoneofus> vubuntor658: ?
<vubuntor658> được IDM trên
<vubuntor658> ubuntu
<vubuntor658> không
<geminious> không
<anyoneofus> không
<vubuntor658> oh yeâââââââââa
<vubuntor658> cám ơn a
<anyoneofus> >
<anyoneofus> ?
<vubuntor658> em tắt f cái đã
<anyoneofus> geminious: ôi mịe
<geminious> :-<
<anyoneofus> bạn này chưa restart FF mà cứ bảo là flashplugin ko cài được
<anyoneofus> =))
<vubuntor296> mấy anh ơi cho e hỏi có cách nào lưu lại cấu hình mình làm việc khi chạy ubuntu trên usb ko ạ
<vubuntor680> hahahaha
<vubuntor680> van khong duoc
<voldemort248> ?
<vubuntor680> nó hiện ra cái hình play to đùng a ạ
<vubuntor680> :-s
<vubuntor680> ấn vào thì nó không chạy
<anyoneofus> g. google chrome
<anyoneofus> vubuntor680: down cái này về cài
<anyoneofus> đảm bảo xem được
<yt_> anyoneofus: :3 có ý nghỉa là gì?
<anyoneofus> .g google chrome
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.google.com/chrome
<anyoneofus> yt_: pm [nobawk] ý
<anyoneofus> ;))
<yt_> cười :(
<vubuntor680> em đang download
<vubuntor680> ubuntu
<vubuntor680> hộ trợ download
<vubuntor680> có phần mềm gì không
<vubuntor680> :-/
<anyoneofus> vubuntor680: downthemall - add-on của FF
<anyoneofus> .g jdownloader on ubuntu
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.webupd8.org/2010/04/install-jdownloader-via-ppa-repository.html
<bksupybot> Title: Install JDownloader Via PPA Repository [Ubuntu] ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<vubuntor680> a bày em luôn đii
<vubuntor680> :D
<anyoneofus> vubuntor680: xong vụ nghe nhạc đã
<vubuntor680> hahahaha
<vubuntor680> xong rồi
<vubuntor680> google
<vubuntor680> chôm phát được luôn
<vubuntor680> :))
<vubuntor680> ngon thế
<vubuntor680> cám ơn a nhiều lắm
<vubuntor680> :p
<vubuntor680> rồi giờ a bày em
<vubuntor680> cài
<vubuntor680> downlaod đi
<anyoneofus> :|
<vubuntor680> hihi
<anyoneofus> trong kia có hướng dẫn rồi còn gì
<vubuntor680> cám ơn a nhiều lắm mà
<vubuntor680> không biết làm
<vubuntor680> em đọc nhiều rồi
<vubuntor680> mà không hiểu
<vubuntor680> phải bày cụ thể mới biết
<vubuntor680> :-s
<anyoneofus> :|
<anyoneofus> đọc nhiều mà ko hiểu
<vubuntor680> mới dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor680> thôi àm a
<anyoneofus> vubuntor680: bạn là boy hay girl thế?
<vubuntor680> em là girl ạ
<anyoneofus> vubuntor680: girl thì mềnh ko súp pót đâu
<vubuntor680> sặc
<vubuntor680> :-s
<vubuntor680> sao thế ạ
<vubuntor680> :-s
 * anyoneofus trỏ geminious 
<vubuntor680> sao thiên vị vậy
<anyoneofus> vubuntor680: hỏi bạn ý sẽ biết
<voldemort248> anyoneofus, ga xịt rồi sao ?
<vubuntor680> sao lại không cho girl dùng
<voldemort248> anyoneofus, xịt ga làm sao lấy vợ dc ?
<vubuntor680> ubuntu
<vubuntor680> :-/
<geminious> girl hả
 * anyoneofus đá đá vubuntor680 
<geminious> nói chung là con gái muốn xài u
 * anyoneofus đạp voldemort248 
<geminious> thì phải có tình yêu to lớn lắm đấy ;))
<vubuntor680> EM HỎI, SAO GIRL LẠI KHÔNG ĐƯỢC SUPPORT
<anyoneofus> ;))
<voldemort248> !bg | vubuntor680
<ubot2> vubuntor680: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor680> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA
<vubuntor680> BÀY EM
<vubuntor680> CÀI
<vubuntor680> DOWNLOAD ĐI
<vubuntor680> :((
<voldemort248> anyoneofus, làm tử tế chút đi
<vubuntor680> HCÍ, KHÔNG CHO CON GÁI VÀO SUPPPORT NÀ SAO Ạ
<vubuntor680> :-S
<voldemort248> girl khóc phiền + mệt lắm
<geminious> :))
<voldemort248> vubuntor680, k0 khóc nữa thì support
<geminious> firefox
<geminious> thì vào extension mà cài ;)
<anyoneofus> voldemort248: :|
<geminious> như win ý
<vubuntor680> EM KHÔNG KHÓC NỮA
<geminious> có cái downthemall
<vubuntor680> EXTENSION ALF Ở ĐÂU Ạ
<yt_> geminious: phân biệt giới tính quá hen
<vubuntor296> hic hic chừng nào mới tới e đây
<voldemort248> edit > preference :)
<geminious> yt_:  ơ tui có phân biệt đâu
<geminious> ông anyoneofus phân biệt kìa :))
<yen-thao> anyoneofus: :X
<vubuntor680> EDIT > PREẺENCE LÀ Ở ĐÂU Ạ
<anyoneofus> yen-thao: ;))
<geminious> :))
<geminious> 680 Æ¡i
<geminious> vào Tools/Add-ons
<geminious> chọn cái get addons
<geminious> ở cái ô search
<geminious> gõ downthemall
<geminious> enter
<geminious> chờ lúc nó tìm ra liền
<geminious> xong add to firefox là đc
<anyoneofus> geminious: hí hí
<anyoneofus> ;;)
<geminious> chỉ có chrome như mình là khổ :-<
<geminious> phải xài jdown :-<
<yen-thao> Hix sao khung IRC bên đây bị mã hóa hết hix
<geminious> mã hóa như nào
<geminious> ;))
<yen-thao> geminious: ai bieu bon chen chi
<yen-thao> geminious: toàn ô vuông phải chép qua khung trả lời của forum mới đọc được
<vubuntor680> ADD ON RỒI
<voldemort248> !ure | yen-thao
<ubot2> yen-thao: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<yen-thao> voldemort248: thanks nhưng hiện tại đang sử dụng win ở tiệm net^^
<vubuntor509> alo
<vubuntor509> alo
<voldemort248> yen-thao, vác máy đi cắm nhờ đi
 * voldemort248 đi ăn bù tiếp, cào ruột quá
<vubuntor509> rsync có hỗ trợ incremental backup ko vay cac bác
<voldemort248> .g incremental backup for rsync
<bkphenny> voldemort248: http://www.mikerubel.org/computers/rsync_snapshots/
<RCua> không
<bksupybot> Title: Easy Automated Snapshot-Style Backups with Rsync (at www.mikerubel.org)
<vubuntor690> hi chào mọi người
<vubuntor427> alo
<yen-thao> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor427> a lô
<vubuntor427> tại sao
<vubuntor427> bày em cài
<vubuntor427> nodepad
<vubuntor427> với ạ
<vubuntor690> có ai đã từng cài lampp ko
<anyoneofus> !lamp
<ubot2> Factoid 'lamp' not found
<anyoneofus> .g lamp for ubuntu
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/ApacheMySQLPHP
<bksupybot> Title: ApacheMySQLPHP - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor427> có
<vubuntor427> ai biết
<vubuntor427> cái notepad
<vubuntor427> hông bày em với
<kingofmakai> gedit không thay notepad được à?
<kingofmakai> sao phải cài notepad làm gì?
<vubuntor427> gedit
<vubuntor427> cũng đựoc ạ
<vubuntor427> bày em với
<yen-thao> vubuntor427: neu muon cai notepad thi cu cai wine ma minh nghi gedit ok roi
<vubuntor427> em chả biết cài ở đâu
<vubuntor427> gedit cài ở đâu
<vubuntor427> ạ
<vubuntor427> bày hộ em
<yen-thao> vubuntor427: gedit da duoc cai mac dinh trong Ubuntu roi ban roi
<vubuntor427> em chuột
<vubuntor427> phải
<vubuntor427> mà không thấy
<vubuntor427> :-s
<vubuntor427> new ở đâu
<yen-thao> hix
<yen-thao> vay ban chon open with xem
<yen-thao> coi co gedit khong
<vubuntor427> à rồi
<vubuntor427> cám ơn bạn nhiều
<vubuntor427> empty mới đuợc
<vubuntor427> :-s
<kingofmakai> chuột phải
<kingofmakai> có cái new
<yen-thao> vubuntor427: never mind
<kingofmakai> empety file đấy
<yen-thao> kingofmakai: xong roi^^
<kingofmakai> kick vào đó
<yen-thao> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<vubuntor690> :(( cái lampp ko xài dc ajax
<vubuntor690> nản quá :((
<kingofmakai> !bye | yen-thao
<ubot2> yen-thao: Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<kingofmakai> vubuntor690 nản gì?
<vubuntor690> @king: em cần làm web server để làm 4rum
<vubuntor690> mà ko có ajax nên khó làm
<vubuntor638> a loo
<vubuntor638> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor638> cài Cute FPT
<vubuntor638> trên
<vubuntor638> Ubuntu
<vubuntor638> thế nào
<vubuntor638> :-/
<nobawk> trên ubuntu thì dùng gftp đi
<nobawk> cần gì cái cute :3
<vubuntor638> GFPT
<vubuntor638> ở đâu
<n2i> software center thá»­ xem
<nobawk> !find gftp
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: gftp-common, gftp-gtk, gftp, gftp-text
<nobawk> ftp chứ ko phải fpt
<van7hu> hi all, đã ai nghe về “năng lực hoạt động của máy tính” chưa ?
<nobawk> fpt là cái bọn food processing ....
<nobawk> .g "năng lực hoạt động của máy tính"
<bkphenny> nobawk: No results found for '"năng lực hoạt động của máy tính"'.
<nobawk> .g năng lực hoạt động của máy tính
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/M%C3%A1y_ph%C3%A1t_%C4%91i%E1%BB%87n_t%E1%BB%AB_th%E1%BB%A7y_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng_l%E1%BB%B1c_h%E1%BB%8Dc
<bksupybot> Title: Máy phát điện từ thủy động lực học – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<van7hu> máy tính cơ mà bồ
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> vừa nghe thấy rồi đó
<vubuntor804> mấy a ơi cho e hỏi là e định cài keryx để cài offline soft , nhưng khi bấm double click vào icon keryx thì nó hiện bảng thông báo Could not .... There is no application installed for executable file
<vubuntor804> e mới chạy ubuntu lần đầu hình như là nó thiếu packet soft nào phải ko ạ?
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> nó báo sao?
<nobawk> copy nguyên si lên đây
<bulubuloa> alo
<bulubuloa> BUzz
<t8ax> !bot | bulubuloa
<ubot2> bulubuloa: Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<bulubuloa> dell 14r cài xong không nhận card mạng là sao dệ
<bulubuloa> cả card wireless vs ethernet
<bulubuloa> :(
<_Tux_> bulubuloa: lspci rồi
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<bulubuloa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547456/
<bulubuloa> đây
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> bulubuloa: nhận hết roài mà
<vubuntor804> nó báo: Could not display "/media/787c-32f/Keryx_ubuntu_x86/linux/keryx_linux_32bit . There is no application installed for executable files
<_Tux_> bulubuloa: bác active driver chưa ?
<bulubuloa> ơ sao không bận card lên đc
<bulubuloa> ifconfig chỉ đc mỗi cái l0
<_Tux_> bulubuloa: ifup wlan0
<_Tux_> active driver chÆ°a ?
<bulubuloa> active sao
<bulubuloa> alo
<_Tux_> bulubuloa: chỗ additional driver ấy
<bulubuloa> trong hardware driver chớ chi nữa
<vubuntor295> aloo
<vubuntor295> cho em hỏi cách
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: ?
<vubuntor295> cài Cute PFT
<vubuntor295> trên Ubuntu ạ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: chi vậy
<vubuntor295> cho em hỏi cách cài Cute FPT
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: không cần cài thêm gì vẫn dùng FTP được
<vubuntor295> trên Ubuntu
<vubuntor295> đâu ạ
<vubuntor295> bày cho em cách cài
<vubuntor295> hay phần mềm
<vubuntor295> giống như thế
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: bạn mở cái chương trình duyệt file đó
<afterlastangel> bấm ctrl + L
<afterlastangel> sau đó gõ địa chỉ vô theo dạng
<afterlastangel> ví dụ
<afterlastangel> ftp://google.com
<afterlastangel> thì dùng được FTP thôi
<vubuntor295> bạn mở cái chương trình duyệt file đó
<vubuntor295> là sao
<vubuntor295> :-/
<bulubuloa> làm chi thấy cái addtional driver ở đâu đâu
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: bình thường duyệt file trên ubuntu = cái giống gì
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: mở đại cái thư mục nào đó
<vubuntor295> híc
<afterlastangel> rồi bấm phím Ctrl + L
<afterlastangel> rồi gõ địa chỉ là được
<afterlastangel> ftp://ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor295> sao 2 cau đều
<vubuntor295> khác nhau vậy
<afterlastangel> :))
<vubuntor295> ftp://google.com
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: bạn thay cái đằng sau = cái địa chỉ website của ban
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: ko biết cái đó là gì mà cũng dùng FTP nữa à :-/
<vubuntor295> híc đang tập
<vubuntor295> dùng ftp mà
<afterlastangel> cái phần đằng sau ftp:// là địa chỉ cái server của bạn
<vubuntor295> đang tìm người
<vubuntor295> hopwj tác làm web
<vubuntor295> với tài trợ
<vubuntor295> mà không có đây
<afterlastangel> =))
<afterlastangel> không biết gì về FTP đòi đi làm web thì
<afterlastangel> ..
<geminious> trong places có connect to a server đấy
<geminious> :))
<geminious> connect vào đấy mà xài như dùng file trong máy
 * _Tux_ ftp có ăn được không
<_Tux_> mềnh toàn cờ lick
<_Tux_> cờ lick
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor295> Ơ, MÀ AI CÓ MUỐN HOPWJ TÁC LÀM WEB KHÔNG NHỈ
<vubuntor295> :">
<vubuntor295> TIỆN THỂ VÀO HỎI, VÀO ĐÂY HỎI LUÔN
<GeekComp> vubuntor295: lạy Chúa
<GeekComp> định làm = gì?
<geminious> web j`
<geminious> liên xô à
<afterlastangel> geminious: quên mất chỉ cách ấy dễ hơn
<GeekComp> qua mấy source miễn phí hay là tự codẻ
<vubuntor295> CÓ vps RỒI, DOMAIN RỒI
<bulubuloa> alo
<vubuntor295> GIỜ CHỈ CẦN NGƯÒI HOPWJ TÁC LÀM WEB VÀ BẢO MẬT
<vubuntor295> 8->
<GeekComp> ola
<bulubuloa> active driver chỗ nào nhỉ :-s
<afterlastangel> ><
<vubuntor295> DOMAIN: VIETDREAMERZ.VN >"<
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: hệ thống -> quản lý -> trình điều khiển hệ thống
<afterlastangel> rap à
<afterlastangel> ;)
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: chơi =))
<vubuntor295> YEÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂÂ
<vubuntor295> RAP NHƯNG BỎ RỒI :))
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> :(
<geminious> hờ hờ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: mới hôm bửa còn vô đó xem clip được mà
<vubuntor295> HÌ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: có điều chả ai post bài chả ai làm clip -> chán
<vubuntor295> OUT RỒI
<bulubuloa> after ... tiếng anh là j thế :-ss
<vubuntor295> BỊ HACK :((
<vubuntor295> SAU
<vubuntor295> 1 CÁI GÌ ĐÓ
<vubuntor295> :d
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: tưởng trang ấy chính thức của vietdreamerz luôn chứ =))
<vubuntor295> Æ  Æ 
<vubuntor295> NÓI BẬY
<vubuntor295> :))
<vubuntor295> LÚC ĐẦU ĐỊNH TÀI TRỢ CHO BỌN NÓ
<vubuntor295> NHƯNG LỤC ĐỤC NỘI BỘ VẬY LÀ THÔI
<vubuntor295> :))
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: thì tưởng vậy nhưng nhìn thấy lượng rap trong đó còn ít hơn trong máy của mình nên ko thèm vô =))
<vubuntor295> CHẤM DỨT HOPWJ ĐỒNG
<vubuntor295> RA ĐI TÌM
<vubuntor295> ĐƯỜNG LÀM WEB
<_Tux_> vubuntor295: đề nghị dùng TV bình thường
<_Tux_> toàn in hoa khó chịu quá
 * _Tux_ ghét RAP
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: nói chung ở đây có ai hợp tác làm web ko kìa
<vubuntor295> AFTER: Ồ , MỚI MỞ THÔI MÀ
 * afterlastangel giờ chắc đi bảo kê thôi ko làm web nữa đâu :D
<vubuntor295> NÊN CÒN ÍT THÀNH VIÊN
<vubuntor295> :d
<afterlastangel> khi thằng nào tấn công báo mình mình rút dây điện server ra là nó khỏi phá
<afterlastangel> #:-s
<bulubuloa> @afterlastangel trình quản lý hệ thống trong bản TA là cái j
<vubuntor295> GIỜ CHỈ MUỐN HOPWJ TÁC LÀM WEB LÀM ĂN
<vubuntor295> :d
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: =)) ko biết
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: dùng tiếng Việt quên luôn tiếng Anh rồi
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: ủa vậy ko làm cái vietdreamerz nữa à ...
<vubuntor295> HÔNG
<vubuntor295> ĂN SAO
<vubuntor295> ĐỰOC LADYKILLAH
<vubuntor295> :d
<vubuntor295> HIẾN SAO ĐỰOC LADYKILLAH
<afterlastangel> =P~
<afterlastangel> nó là offical rồi :D
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: nói chung vietdreamerz đã là cách đây mấy năm rồi lúc đó ko làm thì giờ nó xuống là phả
<vubuntor295> ỪM
<vubuntor295> :D
<bulubuloa> @afterlastagel sax...
<vubuntor295> VẬY THÔI NÊN LẤY THƯƠNG HIỆU
<vubuntor295> NÀY PHÁT TRỈEN LUÔN
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: thương hiệu vietdreamerz xách đi làm giang hồ chứ đi làm ăn nỗi gì =))
<vubuntor295> :))
<vubuntor295> CỨ ĐÙA
<vubuntor295> LÀM TRANG
<vubuntor295> KINH DOANH
<vubuntor295> MẤY ANH BÊN THIẾT KẾ LẬP TRÌNH PHẦN MỀM
<vubuntor295> HOPWJ TÁC RÒI
<vubuntor295> :)
<afterlastangel> vietgangerz
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> viết nhầm
<vubuntor295> VIETGANGZTER
<afterlastangel> vietgangsterz
<vubuntor295> :))
<vubuntor295> HAY
<vubuntor295> CẬU LÀM VỚI TỚ ĐI
<vubuntor295> 8->
<vubuntor295> TEAM CÓ 3 NGƯÒI RỒI
<vubuntor295> 8->
<afterlastangel> thôi ko làm web nữa đâu
<vubuntor295> 2 QUẢNG CÁO
<vubuntor295> 2 DESIGN
<vubuntor295> 8->
<GeekComp> không làm về web nữa
<nobawk> :3
<GeekComp> mệt vs web lắm rồi
<vubuntor295> GIẢ CÔN
<vubuntor295> MỖI THÁNG
<afterlastangel> ...
<vubuntor295> GIẢ CÔNG MỖI
<vubuntor295> THÁNG
<vubuntor295> BẢO MẬT TỐT
<GeekComp> nhiủ?
<vubuntor295> :">
<nobawk> dề nghị tắt caplock
<nobawk> khó dọc quá
<vubuntor295> tháng 1tr1
<vubuntor295> nhưng phải
<GeekComp> thoai
<vubuntor295> hoàn thành nheemj vụ
 * GeekComp chạy
<nobawk> 1 triệu 1 thì lấy gì mà sống?
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: mấy cái web mình làm có lấy đồng nào đâu quan trọng thích có hứng thú thì làm
<GeekComp> lấy cháo mà húp à
<afterlastangel> mà rốt cuộc làm web mà qua ubuntu chi vậy =))
<vubuntor295> :))
<vubuntor295> thì hỏi
<vubuntor295> cài
<vubuntor295> fpt cute
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor295> lên ubuntu
<afterlastangel> dùng ubuntu làm gì
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor295> thấy
<vubuntor295> họ dùng nhiều
<vubuntor295> đua đòi tí
<vubuntor295> :)) =))
<afterlastangel> #:-s
<nobawk> đã nói dùng ubuntu thì vất ftp cute đi
<vubuntor295> biết là thế
<vubuntor295> dùng song song
<nobawk> mà ftp chứ ếu phải fpt (food processing tech)
<vubuntor295> 2 win
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: tích hợp sẵn dùng được rồi, còn mấy chức năng cao cấp thì ftp đâu đáp ứng nỗi
<vubuntor295> mà
<vubuntor295> :))
<nobawk> ờ, nhiều cái xịn vãi mà win có hỗ trợ sẵn đâu
<bulubuloa> trong Hardware Driver có cái nào đâu mà enable :(
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: có nghĩ ra làm ăn gì với cái ubuntu-vn ko đưa luôn cho ông làm business =))
<nobawk> ftp chỉ cần vào nautilus gõ vào chỗ địa chỉ
<nobawk> ftp://ip
<afterlastangel> nobawk: chỉ rùi
<nobawk> là zo thôi :3
<vubuntor295> là sao
<vubuntor295> :-/
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> mang tiếng làm web
<nobawk> thôi chỉ rồi mà ếu làm thì mình cũng chịu
<GeekComp> mà ko bik những thứ căn bản
<vubuntor295> haizzz
<GeekComp> vậy thì làm làm giề?
<afterlastangel> GeekComp: web chỉ là thứ nhỏ quan trọng là cái mô hình business ;))
<vubuntor295> các ông đừng khinh tôi nhá
<bulubuloa> aloo
<afterlastangel> GeekComp: chứ vậy nói ra cái 5s có khác gì cái vbb đâu sao nó thành công
<vubuntor295> biết toàn bộ gói adobe đáy
<vubuntor295> :))
<nobawk> ờ ờ
<nobawk> mình ếu biết gì -> ko dám chỉ nữa
<vubuntor295> haizzz
<bulubuloa> alo tổng đài :-s
<vubuntor295> các bạn đừng nen khinh ai cả
<GeekComp> afterlastangel: ừa
<vubuntor295> ok
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: ra được cái chữ đó chưa
<vubuntor295> tính đó là không tốt
<bulubuloa> cái đó của 10.10 ... tui cài 10.04
<GeekComp> có ai khinh đâủ
<bulubuloa> trong đó ko có cái nào mà enable cả
<GeekComp> chẳng qua thấy /you rất là gà
<vubuntor295> hà thì cũng biết hơn ông
<vubuntor295> về mấy
<vubuntor295> cái
<vubuntor295> adobe
<GeekComp> vậy mà muốn business
<vubuntor295> mỗi người giỏi một thứ
<vubuntor295> có phải ai cũng biết hết đâu
<vubuntor295> ai bảo muốn
<vubuntor295> AI BẢO MUỐN
<nobawk> mình chả khinh ai
<nobawk> mình chỉ cài gftp rồi
<nobawk> ko cài thì thôi
<nobawk> thế thôi
<vubuntor295> TÔI CÒN ĐÉO BIẾT BUSSINESS LÀ CÀI GÌ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: mình chả biết gì về đồ hoạ hay hình ảnh :))
<anyoneofus> :|
<vubuntor295> THÌ XINCÁI GÌ TRÊN NÀY
<afterlastangel> mà nói chung giải quyết xong vụ ftp rồi :)
<vubuntor295> HỎI ÔNG KIA XEM TÔI XIN KHÔNG
<GeekComp> vubuntor295: còn cái vụ adobe thì em xin kiếu
<vubuntor295> ừm
<nobawk> bỏ cái all cap đi
<GeekComp> photoshop em hơi gà
<nobawk> khó đọc
<GeekComp> ko chuyên đồ họa
<vubuntor295> mấy ông cứ
<vubuntor295> tỏ ra
<vubuntor295> là giỏi lắm ý
 * nobawk is lurking
<vubuntor295> cái gì cũng biết một tí thì bao giờ cho thành pro
<GeekComp> ặc
<anyoneofus> vubuntor295: bình tĩnh đi :|
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: sặc >><<
<GeekComp> vubuntor295: sặc
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: đang nói mình à :-/
<vubuntor295> học từ cơ bản lên cao
<GeekComp> tên này vơ đũa cả nắm
<vubuntor295> thế
<GeekComp> lại còn tỏ ra không hiểu
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor295> hồi nãy ai chuỉw mình
<afterlastangel> ...
<vubuntor295> chắc phê cỏ
<vubuntor295> nói lung tung
<vubuntor295> =))
<vubuntor295> :))
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295:  chửi gì =)) đã nói là
<t8ax> vubuntor295, đừng tỏ ra nguy hiểm thế :D
<GeekComp> đanh phê rượu đây
<vubuntor295> yeââââa
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: đã nói ko biết làm web thì cứ giao hết cho ai đó, vô ftp lung tung nó hack ráng chịu =))
<vubuntor295> chuẩn luốn chuẩn luốn
<t8ax> ko học bò đã lo học chạy
<bulubuloa> @afterlastangel sao ifup wlan0 nó báo Ignoring  unknow interface wlan0=wlan0 nhỉ
<t8ax> vớ vẩn rồi lại bảo ng` ta khinh
<nobawk> cuối năm mà u-vn ko tổ chức rượu bia gì nhở
<GeekComp> ở đây ko ai tỏ ra mình giỏi hết cả
<t8ax> lol
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor295> thì thế tớ mới mời ng làm bảo mật web
<vubuntor295> :">
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: mình chả bao giờ dùng tới mấy lệnh if ^:)^
<GeekComp> nobawk: ko chịu đâu
<nobawk> bulubuloa: vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> bulubuloa: ifconfig -a
<nobawk> !paste | bulubuloa
<ubot2> bulubuloa: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<GeekComp> t8ax: thèng cha nầy chọc gậy bánh xe
<GeekComp> keke
<bulubuloa> ifconfig -a chỉ có l0 vs pan0 thôi
<afterlastangel> sao 2 con bot ngu quá con tung con hứng
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> thế thì ko có wlan0
<nobawk> bulubuloa: lại 3g ha?
<nobawk> bulubuloa: hay cái gì?
<bulubuloa> làm chi có 3G
<afterlastangel> vậy ra chưa có wifi à
<nobawk> bulubuloa: thế đang làm cái gì/
<bulubuloa> 2 máy
<vubuntor295> <code>http://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/nghe-album/Am-Thanh-Pho-Thi.1941834.html</code>
<afterlastangel> #:-s
<GeekComp> bulubuloa: nhức đầu tên này quá
<vubuntor295> hố hố
<vubuntor295> Rap Soul
<GeekComp> đang phê mà cứ nháo cả lên
<vubuntor295> yeââa
<nobawk> bulubuloa: lspci
<nobawk> !paste | bulubuloa
<ubot2> bulubuloa: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor295> to the hands up
<GeekComp> vubuntor295: không cần truyền lửa
<vubuntor295> hahaha
<bulubuloa> http://paste.ubuntu.com/547456/ lspci cái máy có vấn đề đây
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: mấy bài đó buồn ngủ chít
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor295> to the hands up
<vubuntor295> hố hố
<nobawk> bulubuloa: laptop à
<vubuntor295> hằng rap soul hát như dở hơi
<vubuntor295> :-s
<nobawk> bulubuloa: của hãng nào thế?
<bulubuloa> yes
<bulubuloa> dell 14r
<nobawk> dell gì?
<GeekComp> bulubuloa: cấu hình
<vubuntor295> Cỏe 2 dou
<GeekComp> model?
<afterlastangel> :-s
<bulubuloa> dell 14r n4010
<bulubuloa> i5
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: con ấy ra khi nào
<vubuntor295> híc
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: có khi chưa có driver =))
<vubuntor295> thế cho hỏi
<vubuntor295> ubuntu
<bulubuloa> mà cài bản 10.04
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: gì
<afterlastangel> ?
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor295> có cho hopwj tác không nhỉ
<bulubuloa> ko phải 10.10
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: hợp tác cái gì mới được
<vubuntor295> đôi bên phát triển
<vubuntor295> có lợi
<afterlastangel> bulubuloa: cài 10.10 đi mấy máy mới phải cài bản mới
<vubuntor295> :p
<GeekComp> đi hỏi mấy cha admin vs mod nhá
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: về vấn đề gì mới được :D
<bulubuloa> sax
<vubuntor295> ubuntu
<vubuntor295> nhé
<bulubuloa> thế là trường hợp này là nên cài bản mới hả :-ss
<vubuntor295> mình cũng bắt đầu nghiện
<vubuntor295> cái win này rồi
<vubuntor295> mình xài 10.04
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: uh mình dùng nó được 5 năm rồi
<vubuntor295> có sao đâu
<afterlastangel> ủa
<GeekComp> "cái win này rồi"!!!1
<afterlastangel> ko có chưa tới =))
<afterlastangel> 4 à
<afterlastangel> vài bửa nữa mới lên được 5 năm
<vubuntor295> sặc
<vubuntor295> :-s
<GeekComp> win><ubuntu là 2 chiến tuyến nhá
<vubuntor074> có ai cho mình hỏi chút dc ko :)
<GeekComp> !asl
<ubot2> Factoid 'asl' not found
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<afterlastangel> GeekComp: quan điểm business ko quan tâm nó là cái gì miễn hút được khách hàng =)0
<vubuntor074> mình vừa cài apache vào ubuntu
<afterlastangel> GeekComp: hàng trắng là kinh doanh siêu lợi nhuận á
<GeekComp> éc
<vubuntor295> sao ông after ơi
<afterlastangel> vubuntor074: lái máy bay à :-/
<GeekComp> bác định vô tam giác thuốc phiện làm vài chuyến à
<vubuntor074> nhưng sao mình ko thể copy file  vào var\www  dc vậy
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: hợp tác làm gì mới được chứ bảo hợp tác làm web thì ko ai làm đâu
<nobawk> bulubuloa: chưa có driver
<vubuntor295> không phải làm web
<nobawk> bulubuloa: cắm có dây vào dùng đc ko?
<vubuntor295> mà đặt bannẻ
<vubuntor295> quảng cáo cho nhau
<afterlastangel> vubuntor074: sặc
<vubuntor295> ình kinh
<bulubuloa> không dây dợ -- ko wifi đc
<vubuntor295> doanh
<vubuntor295> trả
<GeekComp> vubuntor074: bật nautilus quyền root
<afterlastangel> vubuntor074: khỏi cài riêng tải cái xampp về dùng đi http://www.apachefriends.org/en/xampp.html
<GeekComp> à mà ?>
<afterlastangel> GeekComp: đừng chỉ vậy
<bksupybot> Title: apache friends - xampp (at www.apachefriends.org)
<GeekComp> ko copy đk?
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: banner quảng cáo thì chịu ko đặt đâu :D.
<nobawk> bulubuloa: dây cũng ko đc hả?
<nobawk> bulubuloa: ở HN hay hcmc?
<bulubuloa> ko đc bác
<vubuntor074> xampp mình có thử rồi nhưng nó ko hỗ trợ ajax
<bulubuloa> ở Đà Nẵng :-ss
<nobawk> bulubuloa: cần tự cài mấy cái driver là đc
<vubuntor295> thế như thế nào
<vubuntor295> nói vấn đề coi mồ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor074: sặc ajax ko hỗ trợ mới sợ
<GeekComp> .g cài xampp cho linux
<nobawk> bulubuloa: mời mấy bác đà nẵng lug đi uống cà phê  người ta sửa cho cho nhanh :D
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://vinaora.com/joomla/cai-dat-web-server/8-Cai-dat-Web-Server-Xampp-tren-linux.html
<GeekComp> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Web Server XAMPP trên Linux (at vinaora.com)
<GeekComp> vô đó mà xem
<bulubuloa> làm chi có đà nẵng lug
<vubuntor074> nên mới cài apache riêng
<afterlastangel> vubuntor074: vấn đề là có tiền rồi thì chả biết tiền đó dùng làm gì nên thôi khỏi đặt quảng cáo =))
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> trả lời nhầm người
<vubuntor074> ???
<vubuntor295> ông after cho tiu cấy nick Y!M mồ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: ko chat Yahoo nữa :9
<afterlastangel> muốn nói nhãm thì vô #vnluser =))
<vubuntor295> rên ubuntu
<vubuntor074> ai chỉ mình cách copy file vào mục var/www dc ko :-s
<vubuntor295> cũng có yahoooo mà
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: đến chat với girl giờ còn dùng facebook, có dùng yahoo chat nữa đâu
<vubuntor295> haizzz
<vubuntor295> facebook
<vubuntor295> chát chán lắm
<GeekComp> vubuntor074: thích giữ nguyên lampp hả?
<GeekComp> vubuntor074: mở terminal lên
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: tỷ lệ response trên facebook cao hơn trên Yahoo nếu so sánh với spam group :))
<vubuntor074> ko thích xài lampp
<GeekComp> gõ sudo nautilus /var/www
<vubuntor295> ôi xdồi
<vubuntor074> xài thử apache riêng
<vubuntor295> nói vậy cũng nói
<vubuntor295> :-s
<GeekComp> gõ sudo nautilus /var/www
<vubuntor295> ra yahooo cho tiện
<vubuntor074> để thử :)
<vubuntor074> thanks
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: mà hết ca ftp rồi để người ta hỗ trợ ca khác nào :D
<vubuntor295> hông được
<vubuntor295> :D
<vubuntor295> khách
<vubuntor295> hangfc hưa hỏi hết
<vubuntor295> mà
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> ...
<vubuntor295> thée
<afterlastangel> nãy giờ có hỏi gì dính tới ubuntu nữa đâu
<vubuntor295> cài
<vubuntor295> download
<vubuntor295> trên
<afterlastangel>  Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<vubuntor295> Ubun
<vubuntor295> là phần mềm gì
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: à có
<vubuntor295> :-/
<vubuntor295> đâu
<vubuntor295> xài đựoc
<vubuntor295> IDM không
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: fatrat
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: thằng ấy trùm download luôn
<vubuntor295> bày cách
<vubuntor295> cài
<vubuntor295> đi
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor295
<ubot2> vubuntor295: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> .g fatrat site:tinhte.vn
<bkphenny> afterlastangel: http://www.tinhte.vn/tags/fatrat/
<bksupybot> Title: fatrat - Kết quả tìm kiếm - DIỄN ĐÀN TINH TẾ (at www.tinhte.vn)
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: đây này http://www.tinhte.vn/may-tinh-linux-79/quan-ly-tang-toc-do-tai-p2p-bang-fatrat-543501/
<vubuntor295> copy
<bksupybot> Title: Quản lý, tăng tốc độ tải, p2p bằng Fatrat! (at www.tinhte.vn)
<vubuntor295> paste vào af
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: mà giờ chắc chơi game thôi tới cơn ghiền rồi =))
<vubuntor295> khoan
<vubuntor295> bayf cho xong
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: link đó đó :-s
<vubuntor295> dowwnload veef rooif caif aaf
<vubuntor295> download veef rooif caif af
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: hướng dẫn chi tiết thì chơi downthemall cho dễ hơn
<vubuntor295> ông bày cho kỹ tí
<vubuntor295> :-s
<vubuntor295> tôi mới
<vubuntor295> chơi
<afterlastangel> . downthemall hướng dẫn
<vubuntor295> ubun
<afterlastangel> .g downthemall hướng dẫn
<bkphenny> afterlastangel: http://soft4all.info/free-software-download/downthemall-download-all-files-on-webpage-using-firefox/
<bksupybot> Title: Down Them All - Download all files on webpage using Firefox | Software for All (at soft4all.info)
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> sao google nguq úa
<afterlastangel> thôi
<vubuntor295> ôi
<afterlastangel> tư tìm hiểu đi
<vubuntor295> cos thấy download chỗ nào đâu
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: cài cái plugin downthemall cho firefox
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: phần mềm trên ubuntu cài khác trên Windows, cứ tưởng tượng như cài giống kiểu của iphone á
<vubuntor295> íc
<vubuntor295> híc
<vubuntor295> biết rồi
<afterlastangel> vô software center - trung tâm phần mềm rồi cài
<vubuntor295> Alt + F2 gì nữa
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: ko
<afterlastangel> Vô menu Ứng dụng->Trung tâm phần mềm
<vubuntor295> http://fatrat.dolezel.info/download
<bksupybot> Title: FatRat Download Manager - Download (at fatrat.dolezel.info)
<afterlastangel> gõ vô chỗ tìm kiếm chữ fatrat rồi cài
<vubuntor295> cả đống cái
<vubuntor295> biết download cài nào
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: làm theo mình chỉ kìa
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: vô Application->Software Center
<vubuntor295> không có
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: vậy là chưa cập nhật danh sách à
<afterlastangel> làm gì có chuyện đó nhỉ
<vubuntor295> hông có
<vubuntor295> farat
<afterlastangel> fatrat
<afterlastangel> thiếu chữ t kìa
<vubuntor295> rồi
<vubuntor295> :D
<vubuntor295> đang cài
<vubuntor295> thế
<vubuntor295> có phải cái
<vubuntor295> mấy cái
<vubuntor295> fatrat plugin không
<afterlastangel> muốn cungx được
<afterlastangel> mấy cái đó là chức năng thêm thôi
<afterlastangel> ví dụ tìm sub của phim hoặc này nọ
<afterlastangel> vubuntor295: làm theo hướng dẫn trên tinhte.vn đi
<afterlastangel> thôi chơi game
<afterlastangel> :D
<vubuntor295> haizz
<vubuntor295> kiếm thế à
<vubuntor295> Vô Song đây
<vubuntor295> :))
<nobawk> bulubuloa: nếu có thể tự làm thì google có nhiều hướng dẫn rồi á
<bulubuloa> thôi format cài lại 10.1 rồi :-ss
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> chắc format lại cài windows 7 rồi quá :3
 * _Tux_ +1
<t8ax> +1000
<_Tux_> mình cũng chỉ ước mơ có đủ tiền xài Win7
<sonberry> X'mas vui vẻ cả nhà!
<_Tux_> sonberry: quà đâu
<_Tux_> :))
<sonberry> vừa tặng xong đó thui
<sonberry> lời chúc vui vẻ...
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor302> rgwgw
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor302> sao e cai ko cai ubuntu za
<vubuntor302> cu loi file log j do
<PHAM> hi all
<vubuntor509> alo
<vubuntor509> alo
<vubuntor302> za
<PHAM> Có ai có thể cho mình biết "các khối chính" của máy tính là gì không ?"
<vubuntor302> em cai ko dc dc cai 10.10 no bi loi cai file lag j do
<vubuntor302> mong cac anh giup gium e
<PHAM> language ?
<vubuntor302> khi cai gan xong no hien cai bang len bao loi cai log j do'
<van7hu> bạn lấy file cài ở đâu về ?
<van7hu> clear
 * van7hu wonders where vbuntors... is now
<vubuntor302> o tren mang do
<van7hu> sao lắm vubuntor thế ?
<van7hu> bot à ?
<vubuntor403> các anh chị ơi, cho em hỏi tí
<vubuntor302> cai bang o dia ao
<vubuntor403> em đã cài chroot vào ubuntu 10.10 roi
<vubuntor403> nhưng không biết cách giới hạn truy cập vào hệ thống
<vubuntor403> cũng không biết kiểm tra xem chroot nó có hoạt động không
<vubuntor403> anh chị ơi, có thể giúp em đc không?
<nobawk1> hmm
<nobawk1> vubuntor403: chroot di thi` biet'
<vubuntor403> :s
<vubuntor403> em không biết cách
<vubuntor403> nghĩa là, ví dụ có một user đăng nhập vào hệ thống
<nobawk1> van` de` lam` sao?
<vubuntor403> em không biết làm sao để user đó vô trong môi trường em chroot
<vubuntor403> mà không phải vô môi trường ngoài
<nobawk1> a` ha'
<vubuntor403> rồi trong môi trường mà em mới chroot đó, em không biết giới hạn các lệnh mà user khi vô môi trường đó có thể thực hiện
<nobawk1> vubuntor403: chay. sshd trong cai' chroot
<nobawk1> nho' mount cai' /proc vao`
<vubuntor403> anh ơi biết cách nào không chỉ em với
<vubuntor403> là mình tạo folder /proc trong môi trường chroot hả anh
<vubuntor403> rồi mở cái sshd lên hả anh?
<nobawk1> vubuntor403: hmm
<vubuntor403> chỉ làm vậy thôi hả anh?
<nobawk1> vubuntor403: trong cai' ssh co' phan` config cho chroot do'
<nobawk1> vubuntor403: doc. thu? xem
<vubuntor403> ví dụ em muốn user đó , chỉ sử dụng đc lẹnh ls trong môi trường chroot thôi, vậy thì em làm thế nào?
<nobawk1> chac' co' cach' chay. tu` sshd tren host vao` chroot :3
<nobawk1> vao` sua? sudo config
<vubuntor403> mo ssh co phan huong dan config ha anh?
<vubuntor315> giup e voi cac ac oi!
<vubuntor315> e moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor315> nhieu phan mem e dung trong win bay gio ko biet lam the nao dung duoc trong ubuntu
<vubuntor315> nhu phan mem sopcast chang han
<vubuntor315> e xem huong dan nhung ko lam duoc
<anyoneofus> :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: dùng windows
<_Tux_> kiểu gì chẳng dùng được mấy cái đó
<vubuntor315> co ai giup e ko?
<vubuntor315> nhung e chuyen dung ubuntu roi
<vubuntor315> win hay bi loi lam
<vubuntor315> ma e ko thich cai may cai thang virut lam
<_Tux_> vubuntor315: thế sao còn dùng phần mềm windows làm chi
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> tìm cái khác mà thay chớ
<vubuntor315> thi bay gio e cai Ubuntu rooi ma
<vubuntor315> co dung Win dau
<vubuntor315> nhung ko biet may cai phan mem tuong ung nhu cua win
<vubuntor315> bac nao biet chi e voi
<vubuntor315> e mau xem bong da lam
<vubuntor315> ko co thi ko xem duoc
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu sopcast
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/how-to-install-sopcast-player-in-ubuntu-9-10karmic.html
<bksupybot> Title: How to install sopcast player in Ubuntu 9.10(Karmic) | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<anyoneofus> }wine
<vubuntor579> a loo
<vubuntor579> có ai không ạ
<vubuntor579> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor579> có ai ở đây không ạ
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor579> hahaha
<vubuntor579> Geek
<GeekComp> vubuntor579: có gì thì nói đê
<vubuntor579> vẫn ở đây à
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor579> :">
<GeekComp> ai dzậy ta
<vubuntor579> à em muốn hack
<vubuntor579> cái trang ubuntu.com
<vubuntor579> được không a
<GeekComp> hack giề?
<vubuntor579> :">
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> cứ tự nhien
<vubuntor579> hí hí
<vubuntor579> em hack được rồi
<vubuntor579> à
<vubuntor579> quên
<vubuntor579> em cho họ 5p
<GeekComp> các mod và admin đang cần
<vubuntor579> để
<vubuntor579> sá»­a
<RCua> hack đi
<vubuntor579> lỗi
<vubuntor579> :p
<vubuntor579> trong 5
<GeekComp> có thấy gì đâu
<vubuntor579> web a không sửa
<vubuntor579> lỗi
<vubuntor579> là em kill luôn
<vubuntor579> :">
<RCua> cái đấy thì đầy lỗi
 * _Tux_ ôi heck cơ
 * _Tux_ đi tắt server =))
<vubuntor579> 3m5s
<vubuntor747> 2m
<vubuntor747> sửa lỗi xong chưa
<vubuntor747> :D
<RCua> hack đi
 * _Tux_ gãi gãi
<vubuntor747> chơi đàng hoàng
<GeekComp> hack đi
<vubuntor747> phải cho VICTIM
<vubuntor747> tìm ra lỗi và sửa lỗi
<vubuntor747> :D
<GeekComp> thoải mái con gà cái
<vubuntor747> đã
<vubuntor747> 1p
 * _Tux_ búng búng rận bay
 * RCua gãi gãi 
<vubuntor747> chuận bị
<GeekComp> _Tux_: nãy giờ có đk coi là spam ko nhỉ
<vubuntor747> -----------------------------> Ta không phải là Hacker hahahahahaha
<vubuntor747> :">
<vubuntor747> có vấn đề
<vubuntor747> cần hỏi là
<GeekComp> RCua: bó chiếu
<vubuntor747> tại sao
<vubuntor747> mấy cái
<vubuntor747> tăng tốc
<vubuntor747> download
<vubuntor747> gì mà
<vubuntor747> chậm thế ạ
<GeekComp> !spam
<vubuntor747> :-s
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<RCua> bấm ít enter thôi
<GeekComp> anh RCua thi hành pháp luật đi
<vubuntor747> cho...em...hỏi...tại...sao...mấy...cái...tăng...tốc....nét....bị...gì...vậy...ạ ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor747: ^
<_Tux_> đọc cái !spam
<RCua> không biết, không dùng cũng thấy max tốc độ
<GeekComp> vubuntor747: ta đạp mi ra khỏi room
<vubuntor747> yeââââ
<vubuntor747> :">
<vubuntor747> các
<vubuntor747> a nhows em nuwax khoong
<vubuntor747> vaof treeu rooom thooi maf
<vubuntor747> :">
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor747> em vaof treeu rooom thooi maf :">
<GeekComp> thi hành pháp luật đi anh RCua
<_Tux_> }cđcmclgt
<anyoneofus> +1
 * _Tux_ mài mài dao
<vubuntor666> lam the nao de truy xuat dc vao` may khac
<vubuntor666> nhu kieu vao mang lan trong win ay
<vubuntor666> minh danh 192.168.? dia chi la vao dc
<vubuntor666> nhung trong ubu mi`nh chua biet cach
<nobawk> vubuntor666: tuỳ
<nobawk> vubuntor666: bạn gõ ip của máy kia vào
<vubuntor666> go vao dau moi dc chu ban
<nobawk> nautilus
<nobawk> ctrl + L để hiện cái thanh địa chỉ
<vubuntor666> minh bam ctrl + L ma chang hien ra j ca
<t8ax> mở My computer lên
<t8ax> rồi ấn Ctrl L
<t8ax> sau đó bạn nhập vào IP như vào web chẳng hạn?
<vubuntor666> ok
<vubuntor666> nhung ban oi
<vubuntor666> cho minh hoi ti
<vubuntor666> may minh dung ubu
<vubuntor666> may kia dung win
<vubuntor666> thi co truy xuat dc khong
<sonberry> được
<vubuntor666> may minh` co can phai cai dat dia chi IP khong
<vubuntor875> Em đang làm bài tập với chủ đề là: Tìm hiểu việc lập trình C trên Ubuntu. Em đã tìm 1 số trang web nhưng tài liệu rất ít. không đủ để em báo cáo. Vậy anh chị nào có tài liệu chia sẻ cho em với được không? Em cảm ơn!
<_Tux_> .g programming C in linux
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.linfo.org/create_c1.html
<bksupybot> Title: Beginning C programming tutorial by The Linux Information Project (at www.linfo.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor875: lập trình C trên linux
<_Tux_> thì cũng có khác mấy trên Windows đâu
<kolotoure> chao! co ai o day khong?
<_Tux_> kolotoure: không có ai
<kolotoure> :)
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor824> Hi all
<vubuntor076> Moi nguoi hay giup minh voi
<vubuntor076> Minh khong the dang nhap vao ubuntu sau khi update xong
<vubuntor076> nhu vay la sao
<vubuntor076> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor076: không đăng nhập được là sao
<_Tux_> mong bạn miêu tả rõ hơn
<vubuntor076> no bao loi la
<vubuntor076> install problem the configuration defaults for GNOME Power
<vubuntor076> ai giup minh voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor076: có cái hình hem
<vubuntor076> Ban tux co yahoo khong
<vubuntor076> minh muon hoi ban can ke hon 1 chut
<_Tux_> Yahoo là cái gì
<kid__> :\
<_Tux_> t8ax: yahoo là cái gì hả
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor076> nick yahoo y
 * _Tux_ gãi gãi
<vubuntor076> o day thay noi chuyen cham qua
<kid__> vubuntor076:  viết đầy đủ câu lỗi xem
<t8ax> vubuntor076, có gì nói chuyện trong này đi bạn
<_Tux_> t8ax: có không cho bạn ấy
<_Tux_> :O
<vubuntor076> vang
<t8ax> luật của Ubuntu-VN là cấm các thành viên trao đổi mật
<kid__> bạn thông cảm
<vubuntor076> hi
<kid__> hôm nay lạnh
<vubuntor076> vang
<kid__> cóng lắm
<t8ax> sợ truyền bá văn hóa đồi trụy phẩm
<vubuntor076> sau khi em update xong thi no hien nhu the nay
<t8ax> bạn _Tux_ nhà Ubuntu-VN còn ngây thơ trong sáng, nên ko hiểu nhiều, sợ bị xã hội xô đẩy =))
 * _Tux_ bạt tai t8ax 
<t8ax> thôi núp
<kid__> Install problem!
<kid__> The configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installed correctly. Please contact your computer administrator."
<kid__> chắc như nài
<vubuntor076> :install problem the configuration defaults for GNOME Power Manager have not been installd correctly>Please contact your compue\ter administrator
<vubuntor076> no bao loi nhu the day a
<vubuntor076> dung roi a
<_Tux_> .g lỗi power gnome
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=69&t=6601
<bksupybot> Title: Lỗi GNOME Power Manager? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor076> thanks
<vubuntor076> tim mai khong thay nen moi phai hoi cac ban
<sonberry> ặc
<vubuntor076> o tui da lam duoc roi
<vubuntor076> hi
<vubuntor076> nhung khong hiu la lam sao
<vubuntor076> cam on cac ban nhiu
<_Tux_> vubuntor076: không có gì :D
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<n2i> lol
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-26
<vubuntor904> k
<thanhvuong123_> e moi cai vmware nhung k cai duoc tool. mong duoc giup do
<Geek|google> thanhvuong123_: tool nào?
<vubuntor509> sf
<vubuntor509> dfd
<vubuntor509> fd
<vubuntor509> fd
<vubuntor509> f
<vubuntor509> alooooooooo
<nobawk> ?
<_FirePhoenix_> !ask
<_FirePhoenix_> }ask
<vubuntor427> em cai ubuntu tren o dia D,bay gio khong nhin thay o dia day nua phai lam the nao a
<vubuntor427> cai o dia ma minh cai ubuntu len do thi khong nhin thay nua
<anyoneofus> !bg | vubuntor427
<ubot2> vubuntor427: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor934> cho em hoi
<vubuntor934> ve` cai viet
<vubuntor934> tieng viet trong
<vubuntor934> ubuntu
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor934> em hoi? ve cai
<vubuntor934> de viet tieng viet
<vubuntor934> trong ubuntu
<vubuntor934> sao khong ai gia? loi
<vubuntor934> em da viet duoc tieng viet dau
<_Tux_> ờ
<_Tux_> thế vấn đề là gì ?
<vubuntor934> bay em cach cay phan mem viet tieng viet
<vubuntor934> trong ubuntu
<_Tux_> !gõ Tiếng Việt
<ubot2> Xem hướng dẫn cách cài đặt phần mềm gõ Tiếng Việt ở đây : http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Gõ_tiếng_Việt
<vubuntor934> nhu kieu unicode
<bksupybot> Title: Gõ tiếng Việt – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor934: ^
<_Tux_> đọc cái trên
<vubuntor934> em khong biet cai
<vubuntor934> :-s
<vubuntor934> no khong cho cai
<_Tux_> vubuntor934: thế cố mà khóc đi
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor934> hic
<vubuntor934> Alt + F2
<vubuntor934> roi gho~ lenh gi ha a
<vubuntor934> bay em voi
<vubuntor934> :-s
<vubuntor934> chan the
<vubuntor934> Alt + F2
<vubuntor934> viet cai gi de? no hien ra cai bang viet lenh ha a
<vubuntor934> hoi ma khong tra loi
<_Tux_> vubuntor934: đọc cái link kia
<vubuntor934> ng ta khong biet gi
<_Tux_> rồi làm theo
<vubuntor934> em biet roi
 * _Tux_ cũng ếu biết gì
<vubuntor934> nhung Alt + F2
<vubuntor934> roi viet cai chu~ gi de? no ra cai bang? lenh
<_Tux_> gnome-terminal
<_Tux_> mà sao xoắn vãi thế nhở
<_Tux_> dùng chuột tìm trên menu không tìm
<_Tux_> thích gõ lệnh
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor934> menu nao
<vubuntor934> :-/
<vubuntor934> no bao tiep theo
<vubuntor934> vao
<vubuntor934> gho lenh sau
<vubuntor934> # Sau đó vào Terminal gõ các lệnh sau: (hoặc xem mục Cài đặtđể cài đặt với gian diện
<geminious> Em vào System/Preferences/Keyboard Input Method
<geminious> Vào System/Administration/Languages Supportg
<geminious> nó có hỏi j` thì remind later
<geminious> chỗ Keyboard input method system
<vubuntor934> em cai tieng viet
<geminious> để là ibus
<vubuntor934> :-ss
<vubuntor934> em cai tieng viet
<geminious> hả
<geminious> cài U tiếng việt hả
<vubuntor934> em cai tieng viet
<vubuntor934> no khong hien tieng a
<vubuntor934> uhm na
<_Tux_> vubuntor934: Hệ thống -> Quản trị -> Hỗ trợ ngôn ngữ
<vubuntor934> roi vao dau a
<vubuntor934> em vao roi
<vubuntor934> nhung ma no khong hien len cai viet duoc chu tieng viet
<_Tux_> vubuntor934: tự tìm đi
<vubuntor934> khong duoc
<vubuntor934> no khong hien
<vubuntor934> :-s
<vubuntor934> da bay roi thi bay cho trot
<vubuntor934> :-s
<anyoneofus> ;))
<vubuntor934> a roi
<vubuntor934> :D
<vubuntor934> khoi? bay nua
<vubuntor934> :D
<vubuntor934> khỏi bày nữa
<vubuntor934> viết được rồi hí hí
<vubuntor934> cám ơn
<vubuntor934> nha
<vubuntor934> :D
<vubuntor934> http://vietdreamerz.vn :))
<bksupybot> Title: vietdreamerz.vn (at vietdreamerz.vn)
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> bày đến đấy rồi lại còn
<vubuntor889> ai giup em voi
<vubuntor889> ubuntu cua em khong login duoc
<vubuntor889> khong co ai a
<Truongan> không login được là sao
<nobawk> ko login đc như lào?
<nobawk> quên mật khẩu?
<vubuntor889> em go mat khau no cu bao sai
<vubuntor889> ma chac chan go dung roi
<nobawk> hmmm
<nobawk> xem lại keyboard layout xem
<vubuntor889> la cai gi ha anh
<nobawk> là cái bàn phím
<vubuntor889> em dung ban phim binh thuong ma
<nobawk> chọn layout khác có thể nó khác
<nobawk> vubuntor889: bàn phím thường nhưng layout là soft
<nobawk> có thể thay đổi đc
<vubuntor889> nhung em co chinh gi dau T_T
<nobawk> vubuntor889: bạn vừa cài ubuntu xong đã bị?
<vubuntor889> khong
<nobawk> hay dùng 1 thời gian rồi h ko đang nhập đc?
<nobawk> ctrl + alt + f2
<vubuntor889> hom qua van login duoc
<vubuntor889> hom nay khong duoc nua
<nobawk> rồi đăng nhập xem đc ko?
<nobawk> vubuntor889: cài = wubi?
<nobawk> vubuntor889: nó báo sai mật khẩu hay cứ thế out luôn ko báo gì?
<vubuntor889> no bao sai mat khau
<vubuntor889> vang
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> thế chắc là sai thật rồi
<nobawk> check lại language, và keyboard layout ở chỗ đăng nhập đi
<vubuntor889> de em xem lai
<vubuntor889> em khong thay gi khac anh a
<vubuntor509> alo
<vubuntor509> mod oi
<vubuntor509> cho em hỏi phát
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor509> mod oi
<GeekComp> vubuntor509: nói mau
<GeekComp> ko là chạy đi giờ
<vubuntor509> trong ubuntu
<vubuntor509> đánh lệnh aptitude
<vubuntor509> de wan li packet da cài
<vubuntor509> thấy có gnome dc installed rồi
<GeekComp> package
<GeekComp> chứ ko phải packet
<vubuntor509> chỉnh default chạy mode init 5
<vubuntor509> là có giao dien do hoa
<vubuntor509> ma restart lại
<vubuntor509> nó chỉ chạy mode 3
<vubuntor509> text
<vubuntor509> ko co giao dien
<GeekComp> bạn dùng u nào
<vubuntor509> u 10.04
<vubuntor509> server
<GeekComp> cài đặt mặc định  là gnome dòng lệnh à
<GeekComp> hay bạn tự chỉnh
<vubuntor509> mặc định lúc cài đĩa là cài rồi
<vubuntor509> vào aptitude
<vubuntor509> thì nó báo cài rồi
<vubuntor509> mà chỉnh init 5 ko vào
<vubuntor509> chỉ vào mode text
<GeekComp> bạn thích cách dễ hay cách khó
<GeekComp> hehe
<vubuntor509> hix
<GeekComp> xem gói metacity đã cài chưa
<vubuntor509> nói 2 cách thử xem nhé mod
<vubuntor509> hihi
<nobawk> vubuntor889: thế vào recovery mode
<nobawk> vubuntor889: đổi lại mật khẩu đi
<vubuntor889> co huong dan khong anh
<vubuntor889> em khong biet recovey mode
<vubuntor889> :(
<vubuntor509> search thì thấy có gói đó
<vubuntor509> mà ko bít cài chua
<vubuntor509> hix
<GeekComp> khó thì phải tự search mà làm
<GeekComp> dễ thì đây chỉ tường tận
<GeekComp> hehe
<vubuntor509> xài lệnh chkconfig
<vubuntor509> thông số nào
<nobawk> vubuntor889: lúc boot nó có hiện chữ recovery mode đó
<nobawk> vubuntor889: chọn cái đó
<nobawk> vubuntor889: rồi chọn drop to root shell
<vubuntor509> để xem package dc cài hay chua mod
<nobawk> vubuntor889: vào root shell rồi thì gõ vào
<nobawk> vubuntor889: passwd tên-user
<nobawk> vubuntor889: rồi gõ mật khẩu mới vào
<nobawk> nhớ là nó ko hiện lên đâu cứ gõ đúng rồi enter thôi
<GeekComp> vubuntor509: đang bận tý, đọc cái này đi
<GeekComp> .g cài GUI cho u server
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://news.goonline.vn/687-17594/nghe-mang/cai-dat-squirrelmail.htm
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt SquirrelMail - Cai dat SquirrelMail - goNews - Tin tức mạng Việt Nam (at news.goonline.vn)
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> bot ngu vãi lúa
<GeekComp> .g cài GUI cho ubuntu server
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=9523
<bksupybot> Title: Cài GUI cho ubuntu server 9.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> .g install GUI ubuntju server
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<vubuntor509> oki mod
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor509> thanks mod
<vubuntor889> nobawk: vang cam on anh
<n2i> .g install GUI ubuntu server
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ubuntugeek.com/install-gui-in-ubuntu-server.html
<bksupybot> Title: Install GUI in Ubuntu Server | Ubuntu Geek (at www.ubuntugeek.com)
<n2i> trên trang help của U có nói mà!
<GeekComp> có phải mod đâu mà thank
<GeekComp> n2i: kết quả của vc khong thèm search
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> server thì vất GUI đi :3
<vubuntor509> àh
<vubuntor509> tại em mún thử cài cho dc thui
<vubuntor509> tại đang thắc mắc
<vubuntor509> có cài lúc bỏ đĩa vào cài rồi
<vubuntor509> chỉnh init 5 rồi
<vubuntor509> mà nó ko vào giao diện
<nobawk> chưa cài chưa chạy thì sao ra :3
<vubuntor509> em vào aptitude
<vubuntor509> thấy cài rồi
<vubuntor509> mà ko bít start nó ở đâu mod
<vubuntor509> mod chỉ em chút với
<nobawk> hmm
<nobawk> vubuntor509: cài cái gì rồi?
<nobawk> vubuntor509: sao ko đọc cái guide kia đi?
<vubuntor509> e đang để nó chạy apt-get install ubuntu-desktop
<vubuntor509> mod oi cho em hỏi phát là rsync có làm dc incremental backup ko
<vubuntor509> hay chỉ backup all bình thường
<vubuntor509> e search thấy lúc dc lúc ko
<nobawk> có
<nobawk> file nào thay đổi thì nó copy thôi
<vubuntor509> anh có link ko
<vubuntor509> cho em tim hieu voi
<vubuntor509> tại cty đang cần backup file server
<vubuntor509> e mới chỉ làm dc backup full thôi
<vubuntor509> đang tìm các kiểu khác
<vubuntor509> mà lung tung wa
<nobawk> hmm
 * nobawk bò vào email
<vubuntor509> mod nobawk chỉ em với
<nobawk> .g backup rsync 15 command
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2010/09/rsync-command-examples/
<bksupybot> Title: How to Backup Linux? 15 rsync Command Examples (at www.thegeekstuff.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor509: xem cái đó
<vubuntor509> okie mod
<nobawk> vubuntor509: còn muốn đọc chi tiết hơn thì lôi doc của rsync ra thôi :D
<vubuntor509> thanks mod
<vubuntor509> hix
<vubuntor509> tiếng anh gà lắm mod ơi
<vubuntor509> haha
<nobawk> :|
<nobawk> thế thì chịu
<vubuntor509> hix
<vubuntor509> cái ubuntu
<vubuntor509> khó xài wa
<vubuntor509> khó hon centos voi fedora
<nobawk> ờ há
<nobawk> nói chung server thì dùng centos đi :3
<vubuntor509> hix
<vubuntor509> tại con server người ta build từ trước
<vubuntor509> dang cài ubuntu
<vubuntor509> nên ko dam dung vao
<vubuntor509> fai xài lun
<vubuntor509> mà thui kệ mò càng nhìu càng tốt
<vubuntor509> bít nhìu
<vubuntor509> hehe
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor509> mod nobawk pro ubuntu nhỉ
<vubuntor509> hoi cai ji cung biet
<vubuntor509> mod nob đang work chuyen ve he thong linux àh
<vubuntor067> cho em hỏi về cài IE trên hệ điều hành Ubuntu
<Truongan> vubuntor067: Đừng có cài
<vubuntor515> các sư huynh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor515> em đang làm đề tài về chroot trong ubuntu
<vubuntor515> em đã cài được ubuntu rồi
<afterlastangel> vubuntor515: cái đó là cái quái gì vậy :-ss
<vubuntor515> nhưng không biết làm thế nào, để khi đăng nhập, thì user đó, tự động vào môi trường chroot của em, mà không cần dùng lệnh -schroot -c demo -u root
<vubuntor515> trong đó demo là thư mục em chroot nó
<afterlastangel> ><
<afterlastangel> mình chả biết chroot là gì chả bao giờ dùng, chịu
<vubuntor515> có anh kia chỉ em chỉnh gì đó trong file shadow và passwd
<vubuntor515> nhưng nói tới đó, thì anh đó out mất tiêu
<vubuntor515> em không biết chỉnh gì trong đó cả
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor515> mở ra, nhìn nó rồi đóng lại
<afterlastangel> :D
<nobawk> vubuntor509: dùng lâu rồi thì biết thôi :3
<vubuntor515> các huynh ơi
<vubuntor515> giúp em với
<vubuntor515> :((
<nobawk> vubuntor515: hmmm
<nobawk> vubuntor515: http://www.kegel.com/crosstool/current/doc/chroot-login-howto.html
<bksupybot> Title: chroot login HOWTO (at www.kegel.com)
<nobawk> vubuntor515: xem cái đó đi
<vubuntor515> da
<vubuntor515> em cảm ơn huynh nhé :)
<nobawk> .g install vitualbox backtrack
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npHLTmFrBh0
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - How To install Back Track 4 on virtualbox - Part (1/2) (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor592> alo
<vubuntor592> cho em hoi teo
<vubuntor592> em dang cai dat 1 chuong trinh
<vubuntor592> co ai khong
<vubuntor592> nguon` bi sap
<vubuntor592> em cai lai chuong trinh do
<vubuntor592> va phai sua
<vubuntor592> no bao la bi loi
<anyoneofus> !hi | vubuntor592
<vubuntor592> bay h em bat len
<ubot2> vubuntor592: Chào bạn!
<vubuntor592> hi
<vubuntor592> vang
<anyoneofus> vubuntor592: bạn thử sudo apt-get autoclean xem
<vubuntor592> chao` ban
<vubuntor592> no' bao' loi~ nhu the anh a
<vubuntor592> E: Could not open lock file /var/cache/apt/archives/lock - open (13: Permission denied) E: Unable to lock the download directory
<Geek|google> ặc
<anyoneofus> ;))
<Geek|google> =))
<Geek|google> bó chiếu
<vubuntor592> em lam roi ma khong dc
<Geek|google> 1 cách cực nhanh nhá
<Geek|google> restart lại máy
<Geek|google> keke
<Geek|google> =))
<vubuntor592> restart roi
<anyoneofus> ;))
<vubuntor592> nhung vao cai` lai van khong dc
<vubuntor592> lam the nao bay h a
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> mình chỉ ngu vậy mà cũng làm theo cơ à
<GeekComp> đúng là
<vubuntor592> khong biet thi hoi
<vubuntor592> the thoi
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> đùa thoy
<GeekComp> giờ tử tế nè
<vubuntor592> ok
<GeekComp> chạy sudo dpkg --configure -a xem
<daovanoi> bac geek
<GeekComp> má
<daovanoi> cho em hỏi cái
<GeekComp> lại tên daovanhoi
<daovanoi> em cài jcreator
<daovanoi> mà tới lúc nó hỏi là configuring sun java
<daovanoi> thì sao hả bác/
<GeekComp> thì config cái java
<GeekComp> tìm trong menu có cái java nào rồi tự vọc
<daovanoi> http://ca8.upanh.com/18.500.22934827.kZC0/screenshot.png
<daovanoi> bác xem
<GeekComp> keke
<daovanoi> chứ cái đó thì em biết
<daovanoi> tới đây e k biết làm sao nữa
<daovanoi> hihi
<daovanoi> thanks bác
<GeekComp> :P
<GeekComp> mạng lởm
<GeekComp> ko xem đk
<daovanoi>  Configuring sun-java6-jre ├───────────────────────┐  │                                                                           │   │ Operating System Distributor License for Java v1.1 (DLJ)                      │                                                                               │ Operating System Distributor License for Java version 1.1 (DLJ)              
<daovanoi> đó
<daovanoi> nó báo thế ấy
<daovanoi> ẹc
<daovanoi> bị gì ta
<nobawk> daovanoi: dùng tab
<nobawk> daovanoi: nó sẽ trỏ đến chữ okay
<nobawk> daovanoi: rồi enter
<daovanoi> à
<daovanoi> hihi
<daovanoi> thank bác
 * _Tux_ bắt đầu mệt với daovanoi ...
<daovanoi> hun bác cấy
<daovanoi> hehe
<anyoneofus> :|
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor592> lam sao minh biet dc minh dung linux bao nhieu bit?
<_Tux_> vubuntor592: đếm
<_Tux_> :))
<GeekComp> vubuntor592:?
<GeekComp> bạn tự cài hay ai cài
<nobawk> vubuntor592: uname -a
<nobawk> vubuntor592: vào terminal gõ lệnh đó
<vubuntor592> thcnk
<vubuntor592> y' minh` hoi la khi download 1 chuong trinh`
<vubuntor592> thi no hien len 2
<vubuntor592> 1 la x32
<vubuntor592> 1la x64
<vubuntor592> minh khong biet la minh dung x?
<_Tux_> chưa thấy x32
<_Tux_> :P
<GeekComp> sặc
<t8ax> x86 chăng :-s
<GeekComp> nếu 32 bit thì bạn tải cái nào x86
<GeekComp> 64 thì tải cái x86_64
<vubuntor592> for Linux/X11 32-bit** (422 MB)
<vubuntor592> Linux/X11 64-bit** (530 MB)
<vubuntor592> minh khong biet la minh dung 32
<vubuntor592> hay 64 de minh down
<_Tux_> vubuntor592: Qt ?
<GeekComp> thì anh nobawk chỉ rồi đó thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor592: i386
<nobawk> vubuntor592: với amd64
<vubuntor166> sao em cài ubuntu server ko dc vậy nè :((
<vubuntor166> tới cái chỗ load mount CDROM là error à
<_Tux_> vubuntor166: là sao
<_Tux_> ???
<vubuntor166> để em chụp hình vậy
<nobawk> !find sun-java6-fonts
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: sun-java6-fonts
<Maxvien> Debian có tận 30 CD http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/5.0.7/i386/iso-cd/ không biết chọn cái nào để cài đây?
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /debian-cd/5.0.7/i386/iso-cd (at cdimage.debian.org)
<_Tux_> Maxvien: lol
<_Tux_> tải cái CD đầu tiên
<Maxvien> Uhm
<_Tux_> thế thôi
<_Tux_> Maxvien: mà khuyên là lấy netinstall về mà cài :D
<Maxvien> UHM
<Maxvien> Thanks.
<vubuntor964> cho em hoi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor964: ờ cứ hỏi
<vubuntor964> em cai` xp rui`muon cai` them ubuntu ntn
<vubuntor964> de dung thu neu ko thich thi go~ di ay'
<_Tux_> vubuntor964: thôi dùng Windows đi
<_Tux_> xài Ubuntu khó lắm
<Lokiheero> vubuntor964: dùng trên livecd luôn đi, khỏi cài vô
<vubuntor964> oach
<Lokiheero> vubuntor964: dùng thử thì dùng trên livecd luôn, chứ thử mà cài vô thì mắc công phân vùng
<vubuntor964> phan vung thi ko sao
<vubuntor964> dung livecd co' du chuc nang ko
<kingofmakai> vubuntor964: thừa
<t8ax> đừng nghe lời mấy đứa Anti-Ubuntu này em
<t8ax> thích thì cứ cài đi
<t8ax> rồi sẽ chán ngay ấy mà ;)
<vubuntor964> :)
<vubuntor964> neu' cai` vao` thi` boot cung nhu win7 vs xp ah`
<Lokiheero> t8ax: biết nhiu tuổi mà kêu em ngọt xớt :D
<t8ax> ai đôn khe
<t8ax> kêu = anh thì mình kêu = em lại :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor964: nói chung là dùng win đê
<GeekComp> chỉ giỏi bắt nạt dân mới
<GeekComp> các bác thiệt là
<t8ax> vubuntor964: cứ cài vào đi, đc hay ko là biết liền àh :D
<vubuntor964> chi? so nhu truoc cai` android xong bi loi win luon thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor964: thì đó
<kingofmakai> vãi hàng
<_Tux_> mấy cái này nguy hiểm lắm
<_Tux_> cài làm giề
<kingofmakai> xài cả android trên PC
<t8ax> thôi núp
<t8ax> gió nỗi
<vubuntor391> _Tux_:  e chào anh, tình hình là e xoá mất một cái file có đuôi là atdmt [1] gì đó bây h vào web nó bị
<_Tux_> bị ?
<vubuntor391> _Tux_: hong biết gọi nó là bị làm sao mà nhờ giúp nữa :(
<kingofmakai> vui
<vubuntor391> _Tux_: tự dưng em hong chụp được màn hình để gửi, khỏi diễn tả khó quá
<n2i> Vãi chưa!
<kingofmakai> =))
<kingofmakai> thế thì chịu
<kingofmakai> tự dưng mình không biết diễn tả nên không biết phải giúp bạn như thế nào nữa
<GeekComp> kaka
<GeekComp> =)
<GeekComp> =))
<GeekComp> }learn kingofmakai as siêu quậy luser
<vubuntor391> _Tux_: tức là vào trang chủ thì thấy mỗi cái chỗ vô đây thui á, những thứ khác nó mất đâu ấy
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<_Tux_> vubuntor391: khóc đi đừng ngại ngủng
 * _Tux_ bó tay
<n2i> thì can gì
<GeekComp> chụp ko chụp đk thì post cái mã web vô
<n2i> cái quan trọng nhất nhìn được là được rồi! :D
<vubuntor391> _Tux_: khóc thật :((
<kingofmakai> móa
<vubuntor751> có ai cho e hỏi vì sao e cấu hình dns xong thì ubuntu dis mạng k
<_Tux_> vubuntor391: ai biết :))
<vubuntor751> có ai bjk k ;))
<kingofmakai> chắc tại cấu hình *ngu* trùng IP với máy khác trong LAN
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor751> k pải đâu ạ
<kingofmakai> thế sao?
<vubuntor751> mà máy ảo ẹt 2 card mạng
<sonberry> :))
<vubuntor751> 1 cái để brige địa chỉ động rồi
<kingofmakai> máy ảo thì /me không biết
<vubuntor751> còn 1 cái host only để địa chỉ cấu hình dns
<kingofmakai> chưa chơi với máy ảo bao giờ
<vubuntor751> =]]
<kingofmakai> các sn vào xem hộ đi kìa
 * _Tux_ người thường
<vubuntor751> có ai bjk chỉ dzùm fix lỗi hộ e cái
<xiaomei> _Tux_: Lỗi đó đó sửa được rồi anh ạ
<xiaomei> _Tux_: thanks anh
<_Tux_> xiaomei: :D
<xiaomei> _Tux_: nhưng mà máy in của em nó lại qoeo ra hong in được
<xiaomei> _Tux_: mà em xóa cái file đó trong ubuntu mờ, sao em vào lại win nó cũng bị như vầy lun á
<_Tux_> xiaomei: cái này thì anh chịu
<vubuntor589> chao anh
<_Tux_> vì anh cũng chưa cài thành công máy in lần nào :D
<nobawk> hỏi geminious
<nobawk> vừa cài xong máy in lbp2900
<vubuntor589> anh oi,cai Ubuntu cua em cu boot mot cai la no bi treo
<nobawk> nó báo cái gì ko?
<vubuntor589> ko hien bang cai dat :((
<vubuntor589> no cha baos cai gi a
<nobawk> vubuntor589: máy cấu hình thế nào?
<vubuntor589> gi hien moi cai man hinh nen voi thanh o tren man hinh
<vubuntor589> noi chung may em cau hinh thap
<nobawk> máy cấu hình thấp
<vubuntor589> nhug chay tren Virtual Box
<nobawk> thì dùng lubuntu đi
<nobawk> .g lubuntu
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://lubuntu.net/
<nobawk> vubuntor589: máy cấu hình thấp mà chạy đc virtualbox?
<vubuntor589> the Ubuntu khong the cai dc a??
<vubuntor589> may em van chay dc,thinh thoang bi treo
<nobawk> vubuntor589: nó hiện hình nền với thanh ở trên là đc rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor589: máy yếu quá thì dùng lubuntu
<vubuntor589> nhung ko hien bang caif dat :(
<xiaomei> _Tux_: chết em ròi nãy em vào lại win máy in nó cũng k chạy, mà vào web cũng bị lỗi giống ubuntu lun, nhưng trên win thì chịu chết
<vubuntor589> ngoi doi mai no ko chiu len
<nobawk> vubuntor589: máy bao nhiêu MB ram?
<nobawk> mà sao máy yếu còn chạy virtualbox làm gì
<nobawk> cài thật đi
<vubuntor589> ok
<nobawk> cài lubuntu cho nhẹ :3
<vubuntor589> nhung em thay no hoi hoi xau nhi
<vubuntor589> em xem qua may ban khac cua Ubuntu roi
<nobawk> máy yếu thì ham đẹp làm gì
 * nobawk cũng dùng hàng xấu :\
<vubuntor589> um
<nobawk> quan trọng là tiện dùng
<nobawk> -> dùng lubuntu cũng tiện mà nhẹ :3
<vubuntor589> the cung dc,nhung cho em hoi la no cug na na giong voi lubuntu dung ko??
<nobawk> cách dùng lệnh với các thứ cũng tương tự nhau
<nobawk> chương trình là  khác nhau thôi
<sonberry> các bản phân phối của Linux thì đều na ná
<sonberry> cái nào cũng là na ná
 * sonberry đau miệng quá
<vubuntor589> the cug dc
<vubuntor589> thanks cac anh :)
<vubuntor185> xin chào mọi người !
<_Tux_> lol
<_Tux_> hay có kiểu chào xong
<_Tux_> rồi đi ra nhở
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor093> xin chào! Mình đang dùng Ubuntu 9-10 , mình muốn cài postfix và nó hiện ra cái bảng như này http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/560/9408188284.png, mình không biêt làm gì nữa
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: tab đến chũ Ok
<_Tux_> rồi enter
<vubuntor093> enter không dc
 * _Tux_ mô phật, chắc lại đang làm đồ án hoặc cái gì gì đó
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: thế thì mình cũng chịu
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor093> bình thừong là enter dc hả bạn
<vubuntor499> Hôm nay là ngày em dứt áo Winsdows híc híc........
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: chúc thượng lộ bình an
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor499> bắt đầu bằng con số 0 :((
<vubuntor093> không bình an đâu, ghập ghềnh lắm bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: xài Windows Server
<_Tux_> khỏi postfix hay qmail
<vubuntor093> mình dùng xong windows rồi
<vubuntor093> bây giờ muốn sang Linux
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: uầy
<_Tux_> kinh nha
<vubuntor499> Mình cũng vậy, đang từ con số 0
 * _Tux_ ếu biết dùng windows
<anyoneofus> ;))
<vubuntor499> các bác ơi cho em hỏi, khi em cài ubuntu thì nó tự động cài luôn đến hết, mình không thiết lập đc gì là sao?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor499: bạn muốn thiết lập gì nhỉ?
<vubuntor093> Cho mình hỏi, Bản Ubuntu Server nào là ổn định nhất?
<vubuntor499> ví dụ như chọn ngôn ngữ, múi giờ... đây cho đĩa vào nó chạy từ a-z luôn
<anyoneofus> :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: debian
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: Ubuntu server 10.04 LTS
<anyoneofus> ;))
<_Tux_> server thì debian mà xài
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: dùng Wubi hả
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: sao ko chơi CentOS nhỉ?
 * _Tux_ núp
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: apt-get nó quen tay :D
<anyoneofus> :D
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: thì đó
<_Tux_> debian hoặc centos mà
<vubuntor093> mình chưa biết gì nhiều
 * _Tux_ Ubuntu-Vn đang xài server Debian
<vubuntor499> <_Tux_> em đang dùng ubuntu dowload từ server FPT mừ
<vubuntor093> Mình tửong Ubuntu cũng thuộc Debian
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: có gì liên quan đến việc cài bằng wubi
<vubuntor358> lenh nao de cai dat 1 chuong trinh the cac bac
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: giờ nó khác xa Debian rồi
<_Tux_> tuy nhiên 2 thằng 2 triết lý khác nhau
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor358: đọc cái này
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> phần sau cùng
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor093> Theo bạn dùng máy chủ thì chọn loại nào bây giờ
<anyoneofus> cái này hay ah nha
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: nhu cầu của bạn là chạy máy chủ cho dịch vụ gì?
<vubuntor499> Tux : em cứ cho đĩa vào thì nó thế thôi, cứ tự động cài từ a-z
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: tùy nhu cầu thôi
<vubuntor093> mình thấy Ubuntu  cũng hay lỗi khi cài đặt
<vubuntor093> mail server bạn à
<vubuntor093> mình muốn ubuntu làm máy DC như windows có đưcoj không?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: có chứ
<vubuntor499> Đã download cả trang wiki về ngâm cứu ==> in ra rồi, quyết dứt áo winxp
<vubuntor093> mình cài LDAP và không làm được
 * anyoneofus ủng hộ vubuntor499 
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: chắc bạn config chưa đúng thôi
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: thử lại xem :)
<vubuntor589> nhieu nguoi dung Linux nhi?
<vubuntor589> em dinh dung Lubuntu
<vubuntor589> cug nhe
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: xài Linux thì phải tự đọc nhiều
<_Tux_> chủ yếu config sai thôi
<vubuntor499> đã ai cài Ubuntu trên Hp dv4 chưa?
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: đọc hiểu chứ không làm kiểu như Windows được đâu
<_Tux_> cứ click cờ lick vài cái là nó chạy :D
<vubuntor093> Đúng vậy, nhưng có mọi ngừoi giúp đỡ sẽ nhanh hơn
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: có cài qua 1 lần
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: nghe câu này quen lắm
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor093> quen là sao hả bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: trợ giúp ở mức nào đó thôi :)
<vubuntor093> mình là thành viên mới
<vubuntor499> có chạy ngon không anh?
<vubuntor093> đang gặp khó khăn, chỉ cần gợi ý là tốt rồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: google & try and try :)
<vubuntor589> chua chac google la giai phap
<_Tux_> vubuntor499: con DV4 nóng lắm
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor589: luôn là giải pháp đầu tiên :D
<vubuntor093> trứoc khi lên đây mình đã google, cho nên mình mới hỏi các bạn, Chứ nếu google thành công thì mình cũng không dám làm phiền!
<vubuntor589> uh,dug roi :))
<vubuntor499> _Tux_  ý anh là cài ubuntu vào nó chạy nóng hay bình thường nó nóng rồi ? :)
<vubuntor358> giai nen duoi Gz nhu the nao` vay cac ban
<vubuntor358> ?
<vubuntor499> vubuntor093 he he bây h là vậy mọi người đều bận  cả, nếu mình mình cũng vậy thôi, tự học là chính :)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: bạn có theẻ trình bày cụ thể hơn vấn đề bạn gặp phải :)
<vubuntor358> giai nen duoi Gz nhu the nao` vay cac ban
<vubuntor358> giai nen duoi Gz nhu the nao` vay cac ban
<vubuntor358> giai nen duoi Gz nhu the nao` vay cac ban
<vubuntor093> có thể do bản 9.10 của mình lỗi, mình đang cài 10.4 . Nếu không có kết quả, minh sẽ hỏi lại sau? cám ơn mọi ngừoi!
<vubuntor358> giai nen duoi Gz nhu the nao` vay cac ban
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: U're welcome! ;)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor358: bạn đã thử google chưa?
<vubuntor358> minh lam roi nhung khong dc
<vubuntor358> file cua nen cua minh la tag.gz
<vubuntor358> tar.gz
<vubuntor358> ban nao day minh cach giai nen bang mc cung dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor358: hành động spam lúc nãy
<_Tux_> rất là mất cảm tình !!!
 * _Tux_ cũng chẳng biết giải nén thế nào
<GeekComp> vubuntor358: giai nen gi
<vubuntor093> Cho mình hỏi, Dùng Ubuntu Server cài gói giao diện đồ họa nào là tốt nhất
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: làm quen với việc không đồ họa đi bạn
<_Tux_> SysAdmin mà GUI nhiều quá làm chi :D
<GeekComp> US thì tốt nhất là cứ term mà gõ
<vubuntor093> Đồng ý, mình hỏi thêm file log của các dịch vụ thưognf nằm ở đâu?
<_Tux_>  /var/log
<vubuntor093> mình vừa cài lại 10.4 và lỗi như ban nãy
<vubuntor093> không enter đựoc
<vubuntor093> mình muốn cài posfix xem nó hay hơn exchange như thế nào
<vubuntor093> đến buuow này http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/560/4222963567.png  thì tịt
<vubuntor093> Alo, mọi người đi ngủ rồi à?
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: còn sớm mà :D
<GeekComp> gà còn chưa gáy thì ngủ gì
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: vl quá
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: coi cái ảnh đi sn
<GeekComp> ảnh nào?
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: ảnh trên đó
<GeekComp> mạng mình ếu xem đk mấy bức dung lượng lớn đâu
<vubuntor093> mình làm thế nào để cài đựoc posfix
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: http://easycaptures.com/fs/uploaded/560/4222963567.png
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: trước tiên bạn hãy dùng 1 cái hay hơn cái bạn đang dùng
<anyoneofus> .g putty
<GeekComp> thì nhấn tab chuyển qua ok đi
<bkphenny> anyoneofus: http://www.chiark.greenend.org.uk/~sgtatham/putty/
<bksupybot> Title: PuTTY: a free telnet/ssh client (at www.chiark.greenend.org.uk)
<GeekComp> rồi tự cấu hình
<GeekComp> (đang update cái chromium mà mãi nãy giờ mới có 30% suốt 2h
<anyoneofus> lol
<anyoneofus> gặp /me là C-c rồi
<GeekComp> vubuntor093: xem cái gì tốt nhất và thích hợp vs mình thì hãy làm
<vubuntor093> Đúng là phải tab, cám ơn bạn (thế mà không nghĩ ra)
<GeekComp> ặc
<anyoneofus> :|
<GeekComp> :-X
<GeekComp> nói vu vơ thế mà cũng chuẩn
<vubuntor093> Cho mình hỏi, giả sử lúc đó nó treo thì dùng lệnh gì để thoát
<_Tux_> mình bảo tab
<_Tux_> ngay từ đầu
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor093> ấn Ctrl +Z mà khong dc
<_Tux_> nhưng bạn ý bảo hem được
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: lol
<GeekComp> bó chiếu
<_Tux_> ctrl-Z
<_Tux_> nó cắt dòng dữ liệu trong shell thì phải
<_Tux_> :)
<GeekComp> _Tux_: bác ko hợp rơ vs chú này rồi
<_Tux_> GeekComp: ;))
<vubuntor093> ai bảo không hợp
 * GeekComp bảo
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: đố sn biết C-z là phím tắt gì trong uyn?
<GeekComp> undo
<vubuntor093> trứoc lạ sau quen, nhiều lệnh quá có lúc quên là bình thwong
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: lol
<anyoneofus> lol
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: bác xài cái kia ssh vào
<_Tux_> thì em cũng chịu =))
 * anyoneofus gật gật
 * _Tux_ ếu biết dùng đồ xịn
<vubuntor093> vì sao lại không dùng ssh
<GeekComp> vậy đó
<anyoneofus> recommend bạn nè xài putty rồi mà hem nghe
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: putty đâu bằng đồ của M$
<_Tux_> vubuntor093: nhờ
<_Tux_> :)
<anyoneofus> uh nhỉ
<nobawk> do` gi` the'?
 * anyoneofus ôm _Tux_ khóc rưng rức
 * anyoneofus ko được dùng hàng "xịn" M$
 * nobawk toan` dung` putty
<vubuntor093> mình đọc trong sách hứong dan trên trang cua Ubuntu nó dùng ssh
<vubuntor093> cho nên mình theo
 * _Tux_ máy móc ghê ta
<GeekComp> đọc mỗi cái là theo luôn
 * anyoneofus ko biết vubuntor093 dùng cái gì để ssh vào server :-S
<GeekComp> Ôi lạy Chúa
<vubuntor093> mới vào nghề mà login từ xa dùng private kye thành công là tốt rồi
<vubuntor093> có gì nhờ mọi ngừoi chỉ giáo thêm
<anyoneofus> vubuntor093: nên đổi qua dùng putty
<anyoneofus> http://www.pekwm.org/projects/3/wikis/Screenshots/attachment?attachment_id=shared_regular.png
<anyoneofus> sao cái pekwm này giống awesome quá vậy?
<anyoneofus> :-/
<vubuntor093> ssh secuhell client so với putty thì tốt hơn ạ?
<anyoneofus> ?
<GeekComp> chẳng bao giờ dùng đến mấy thứ nầy
<anyoneofus> GeekComp: thế sn dùng gì?
<_Tux_> GeekComp: có động đến ssh ếu đâu
<GeekComp> có bao giờ dùng giao thức nầy đâu
<_Tux_> =))
<GeekComp> chả động đến
<GeekComp> hehe
<anyoneofus> :|
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: nọ mới độ cái key 4896 bit
<_Tux_> =))
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: :))
<_Tux_> cho các bác nào rảnh thì crack
 * anyoneofus suốt ngày ssh
<GeekComp> bó tay vs 1 thèng
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: đang up mới ghê chớ
<GeekComp> đã dùng wajig để mà thay term rồi
<_Tux_> :))
<GeekComp> còn hỏi code nó chỗ nào
<GeekComp> hừm
<GeekComp> bực mình
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: sn kiếm mấy cái torrent hot thì up liên tục
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: mình hem thích
<_Tux_> thì kéo về làm chi :D
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: thì lúc đầu phải làm thế
<anyoneofus> :D
<anyoneofus> sau này ratio khủng rồi thì thích gì leech đấy ;)
<_Tux_> anyoneofus: mấy cái hot
<_Tux_> hàng trăm G
<_Tux_> leech đến bao giờ
<_Tux_> :))
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: sn HDD nhiều, lo gì ;))
<GeekComp> _Tux_: HDD anh tổng cộng nhiu T
<_Tux_> GeekComp: chắc độ > 2T
<n2i> 2T o_)
<vubuntor093> cho mình hỏi tạo một bản ghi MX 1 abc.com.vn (thì con số  1 là số ưu tiên để làm gì vậy )
<GeekComp> vubuntor093: ko support nếu ko liên quan đến ubun
<vubuntor093> mình đang cài posfix muốn tạo bản ghi MX , vậy hỏi xem số 1 la con số gì?
<GeekComp> hình như nó là priority thì phải
<GeekComp> chẳng nhơs
<GeekComp> quên hết vụ host hiếc
<vubuntor093> đúng, nhưng ưu tiên cái gì đây?
<GeekComp> bạn cứ cấu hình theo yêu cầu của nó thôi
<GeekComp> không cần phải quan tâm nó làm gì
<vubuntor093> giả sử mình dagn cài một gói online mà bị ngắt kết nối, thì lúc sau cài lại nó lỗi không?
<vubuntor093> có phải gỡ ra cài lại khong?
<GeekComp> gỡ ra thì không
<GeekComp> nhưng phải qua vài bc sửa lỗi là ok
<GeekComp> cứ theo term mà lafm
<vubuntor742> minh vao dc ubuntu r ma k vao dc wifi ai help vs\oi
<GeekComp> vubuntor742: kể triệu chứng đi
<vubuntor093> cám ơn bạn!
<GeekComp> vubuntor093: no prob
<vubuntor742> minh vao dc ubuntu r ma k vao dc wifi .ai help minh voi
<GeekComp> vubuntor742: nói chung chung vậy thì ai help đk
<GeekComp> search google theo triệu chứng chưa
<vubuntor093> thank anyway!
<GeekComp> nếu search mà ko đk hãy vô đây
<vubuntor742> đưa mouse vao bieu tuog wifi thi no bao disconect
<vubuntor742> kieu nhu k co card wifi vay
<GeekComp> bật wifi chưa
<vubuntor742> rồi bạn
<vubuntor742> máy mình lap hp bật lên r màh nó k nhận
<GeekComp> vô System->Admin->Additional Driver xem có gì hok
<vubuntor742> oai
<vubuntor742> restart cái
<vubuntor742> :)
<vubuntor742> see ya late
<vubuntor093> Alo, mình cài postfix và làm theo https://help.ubuntu.com/community/PostfixBasicSetupHowto
<vubuntor093> nhưng không được
<bksupybot> Title: PostfixBasicSetupHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor093> Nó bị lỗi, mọi ngừoi xem giúp mình
<vubuntor640> e van k vao dc wifi bac ah
<vubuntor640> e tim phan add.... j do mah k thay
<vubuntor640> cam thu day lan van k len luon
<GeekComp> vubuntor640: vô System->Admin->Additional Driver chưa
<vubuntor640> minh k thay phan do
<GeekComp> ubuntu bạn TV à
<vubuntor640> ubuntu 10.4 ban
<GeekComp> tiếng việt hay anh
<vubuntor640> ubuntu-10.04.1-desktop-i386
<vubuntor640> tieng anh
<GeekComp> System-> menu thứ 2 -> Addtional Driver
<GeekComp> xem có gì ko
<vubuntor640> vào đó r add driver hay sao ban
<GeekComp> có gì ko
<GeekComp> nó hiện ra tgì
<vubuntor640> cho ty
<vubuntor670> hi các bác :D
<vubuntor670> mấy hôm nay em hay bị lỗi bad password khi connect wireless
<vubuntor670> dạo trước em đã remove network-manager
<vubuntor670> chỉ giữ lại wicd thì chạy tốt
<vubuntor670> nhưng giờ bị lại
<vubuntor670> em định gỡ sạch sẽ cả 2 cái 1 lần
<vubuntor670> rồi cài lại wicd
<vubuntor670> nhưng sau khi gỡ cả 2, restart lại
<vubuntor670> thì ko connect internet bằng dây được :(
<vubuntor670> em dùng ifconfig để set luôn ip và broadcast cho eth0
<vubuntor670> cũng vẫn ko connect dc :(
<vubuntor670> nên ko biết làm sao để cài lại cái wicd cả :((
<vubuntor670> bác nào biết làm sao để connect internet bằng dây trong trường hợp này thì chỉ em với :(
<GeekComp> ra hàng net
<GeekComp> tải wicd dạng .deb về
<GeekComp> cài
<vubuntor670> lỡ nó thiếu dependencies
<GeekComp> đợi mình search đã nhá
<GeekComp> rồi ghi ra giấy
<GeekComp> mang ra hàng tải
<vubuntor670> thì lại ra down tiếp hả bác :(
<GeekComp> keke
<GeekComp> ừa
<vubuntor670> em thấy lúc install linux
<vubuntor670> nó vẫn connect dc mà
<GeekComp> bạn chỉ hỏi là cài lại wicd
<vubuntor670> thì giờ là đêm
<vubuntor670> em muốn connect internet dc để cài cho tiện :D
<vubuntor670> 4 năm rồi em ko ra hàng, sợ bị nó thấy gà nên chém :p
<GeekComp> haha
<GeekComp> có livecd ko
<GeekComp> có thì cài lại cái mà bạn đã gỡ thôi
<GeekComp> còn ko có thì xin mời ra hàng net
<vubuntor670> có livecd
<vubuntor670> em uncheck hết mấy repository kia
<vubuntor670> chỉ check vào cái cd
<GeekComp> vô nguồn phần mềm
<GeekComp> ukm
<vubuntor670> rồi cho nó reload
<vubuntor670> rồi ko thấy network-manager đâu :D
<GeekComp> chạy apt-get install network-manager
<vubuntor670> em vừa chạy xong
<vubuntor670> nó báo là E: Package network-manager has no installation candidate
<vubuntor670> :(
<vubuntor034> minh k tim thay phan additional driver
<vubuntor034> system -> administrator -> k thấy
<GeekComp> vubuntor670: chịu rồi
<GeekComp> xóa cái gói gì vậy?
<GeekComp> vubuntor034: chạy lspci -n rồi dán kết quả vô đây
<GeekComp> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor182> firefox cua minh k vao duoc internet co ai biet tai sao k
<_Tux_> vubuntor182: tìm thử chữ work offline
<_Tux_> bỏ nó đi coi
<vubuntor182> k duoc ban oi
<vubuntor182> cai firefox chac bi chan firewall hay sao ma chay k dc
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-19
<vubuntor427> alo
<vubuntor427> cac  ban oi giup minh lay lai cai grub sau khi cai win voi
<vubuntor427> minh` lam theo cai nay: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Grub2
<bksupybot> Title: Grub2 - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor427> nhung gap loi:
<vubuntor427> http://paste.ubuntu.com/774897/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor427> u 11.04
<C4NoC> vubuntor427, trên forum có hướng dẫn á
<vubuntor427> C4NoC: minh lam theo va bi loi do'
<vubuntor427> ko biet lam tiep ntn?
<C4NoC> http://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-813832.html
<C4NoC> có mix 32bit với 64bit ko đó?
<vubuntor427> :D
<vubuntor137> mọi người cho em hỏi
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor685> .g download usb stick ubuntu x64 image
<vubuntor137> lúc truớc chưa dùng xorg thì unix nó dùng cái gì nhỉ ! tự nhiên giờ quên mất tiêu
<vubuntor685> .g ndngsl
<vubuntor137> thôi em biến đây ! tự nhiên quên ngang xương ! đi tiếp quán cơm 2k đây ! buổi trưa vui vẻ nhe mọi người !!
<vubuntor672> Mình đang có 1 đĩa trắng VCD 700MB, muốn chép Ubuntu vào để cài đặt, không biết là dung lượng đĩa có đủ để chép file Ubuntu ko vậy? (Máy nhà mình là ổ CD-ROM, ko đọc được DVD)
<Stanley00> bạn có USB không? dùng USB cho nó tiện
<vubuntor672> mình đã sử dụng usb và thấy nó chậm lắm
<vubuntor672> usb mình 4gb
<Stanley00> chậm? trên lý thuyết thì USB sẽ nhanh hơn CD đó bạn à
<Stanley00> chậm khi nào?
<vubuntor672> lúc cắm usb vào
<vubuntor672> lần đầu tiên thì xuất hiền dòng gì đó quên rồi
<vubuntor672> rồi im luôn
<vubuntor672> ủa mà usb cài nhanh hơn CD hả bạn?
<Stanley00> thông tin như thế thì bó tay
 * Stanley00 đó giờ toàn cài bằng USB...
<Stanley00> vậy có lẽ bạn nên check sum cái file ISO tải về
<vubuntor672> chắc là cách thức mình cài file iso vào usb ko đúng nhỉ
<vubuntor672> mình ko biết check sum là gì
<Stanley00> !md5
<ubot2> Factoid 'md5' not found
<vubuntor672> à
<Stanley00> !hash
<ubot2> Factoid 'hash' not found
<Stanley00> !checksum
<ubot2> Factoid 'checksum' not found
<vubuntor672> cái này mình biết
<Stanley00> !find check
<vubuntor672> mình lên trang chủ thấy nó báo file iso ~700mb
<vubuntor672> down về thì nó >700mb
<vubuntor816> cho mình hỏi cách boot từ usb để cài "Ubuntu"
<Stanley00> !bg | vubuntor816
<ubot2> vubuntor816: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> trong đó chắc là sẽ có
<vubuntor816> thanks nhiều
<vubuntor816> để xem thử
<Stanley00> vubuntor816: lần sau bạn vui lòng tìm kiếm trước khi hỏi nha bạn.
<vubuntor816> ừ
<vubuntor816> cho mình hỏi ubuntu desktop và ubuntu sever nên xài cái nào?
<Stanley00> tùy mục đích, bạn định dùng Ubuntu làm gì? và bạn đã biết gì về Ubuntu?
<vubuntor816> mình chỉ định dùng ubuntu để tham khảo cho biết
<Stanley00> vậy thì bản desktop ấy
<vubuntor816> hiện giờ và trước đây thì mình chỉ sử dụng XP
<vubuntor816> ừ thanks bạn
<vubuntor816> Ubuntu và XP cái nào chạy nhanh hơn vậy bạn?
<vubuntor816> RAM nhà mình 700 rưỡi mb
<C4NoC> chả cái nào nhanh hơn
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor816> :))
<vubuntor816> vậy bằng nhau
<C4NoC> config nhiều, thì nó nhanh
<C4NoC> ko biết, thì nó chậm , thế thoai
<C4NoC> còn muốn siêu nhanh, xài linux console ,
<C4NoC> 100M ram cũng chạy ầm ầm
<Stanley00> +10 cho console =))
<C4NoC> vubuntor816, thử lubuntu trước đi
<Stanley00> à, nhắc tới cosole mới nhớ, sn C4NoC dùng distro nào vậy?
<C4NoC> fun2
<Stanley00> C4NoC: ờm, vậy sn có biết cách nào cho Ubuntu boot vô console không? hình như Ubuntu bỏ cái vụ đó luôn rồi thì phải, chỉ có vô GUI thôi.
<favadi`> Stanley00: gỡ luôn X đi xem nó boot vào đâu, nhẹ hơn thì gỡ lightdm đi
<vubuntor816> ủa cho hỏi, linux và ubuntu là 1 hả
<Stanley00> favadi`: tại lâu lâu cần dùng máy gấp, boot  vô console cho lẹ, chứ /me gà mờ lắm, vẫn xài GUI thường xuyên :D
<vubuntor816> tui tường linux là 1 hệ điều hành khác chớ
<vubuntor816> buzz!
<C4NoC> là 1
<C4NoC> vubuntor816, lên wikipedia mà đọc
<vubuntor816> gõ từ khóa gì
<vubuntor816> linux?
<Stanley00> ơ, vậy là không có cách nào à sn C4NoC và sn favadi` ?
<favadi`> Stanley00: đợi nó khởi động đến lightdm thì kill bố nó đi là được
<Stanley00> favadi`: phải làm như vậy thật à? :-ss
<C4NoC> xài arch á
<C4NoC> là biết
<n2i> Stanley00: thêm tùy chọn 'text' vào dòng boot của grub
<n2i> -> text (nhớ thế, thưở xài grub2)
<Stanley00> n2i: nó vẫn vậy à, chả hiểu sao nó chả hoạt động với cái đó
<Stanley00> n2i: sn thử với cách đó lâu chưa?
<n2i> ok, Stanley00 vậy đến menu boot, bấm c để vào command line của grub, rồi load kernel manually, sau đó boot, không thêm tùy chọn gì => đảm bảo console =))
<n2i> Stanley00: chờ xíu, nghe đt
<Stanley00> n2i: ờm, để nghiên cứu thử xem, thanks sn nha
<Stanley00> thôi, reboot thử đây :D
<vubuntor463> hello
<vubuntor463> hello
<vubuntor463> help me
<favadi`> vubuntor463: bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép để được hỏi
<favadi`> <-- làm thay việc của bot
<vubuntor463> cho minh hoi, khi minh vao phan display
<vubuntor463> lai khong nhan duoc kich thuoc man hinh
<vubuntor463> minh phai lam sao day
<vubuntor463> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vm1u4IFKca4/Tu77BkCnOpI/AAAAAAAACLU/Nz4RtjUy-Eg/s288/Screenshot%2Bat%2B2011-12-19%2B15%253A49%253A25.png
<vubuntor463> minh dung main p5kplam-se
<vubuntor463> https://lh4.googleusercontent.com/-vm1u4IFKca4/Tu77BkCnOpI/AAAAAAAACLU/Nz4RtjUy-Eg/s640/Screenshot%2Bat%2B2011-12-19%2B15%253A49%253A25.png
<vubuntor463> intel g33/g31 ....trời mình không biết nên cung cấp thông tin nào để bạn hỗ trợ nữa vậy
<favadi`> vubuntor463: bình tĩnh :)
<vubuntor463> đồng ý
<vubuntor463> à còn một thông tin quan trọng, khi mình dùng ubuntu 10.10 hay 10.04 đều nhận kích thước chuẩn là 1360:768
<vubuntor463> giờ mình đang dùng bản 11.10 thì bị lỗi
<vubuntor463> trong quá trình cài đặt bình thường không có bug nào
<favadi`> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=985434
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Intel G33/G31 or 3100 or x3100 chipset - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor463> g33/g31
<vubuntor463> [sudo] password for phamchin:    *-display                       description: VGA compatible controller        product: 82G33/G31 Express Integrated Graphics Controller        vendor: Intel Corporation        physical id: 2        bus info: pci@0000:00:02.0        version: 10        width: 32 bits        clock: 33MHz        capabilities: msi pm vga_controller bus_master cap_list rom        configuration: driver=i915 latency=0
<vubuntor463> toàn bộ thứ mình thu được sau khi lệnh lshw -C display
<Stanley00> n2i: cái lệnh text đó có tác dụng rồi, thanks sn nhiều, mà sao lúc trước nó lại không chịu chạy với cái text đó mới đau chứ
<favadi`> vubuntor463: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364460
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] "Unknown Monitor" and cant increase resolution beyoud 800x600 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<favadi`> vubuntor463: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=918762
<bksupybot> Title: [other] Video Driver for intel G31 Chipset 3100 (SG31G2 Shuttle) - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor463> sau khi chạy lệnh $ xrandr --newmode <Modeline>
<vubuntor463> thì kết quả là
<vubuntor463> X Error of failed request:  BadName (named color or font does not exist)   Major opcode of failed request:  149 (RANDR)   Minor opcode of failed request:  16 (RRCreateMode)   Serial number of failed request:  23   Current serial number in output stream:  23
<vubuntor463> lệnh đây ạ "xrandr --newmode "1360x786_60.00"   86.75  1360 1432 1568 1776  786 789 799 816 -hsync +vsync"
<vubuntor463> cám ơn bạn thành công rồi
<vubuntor463> thank team ubuntu - vn
<favadi`> vubuntor463: cung hỉ, cung hỉ
<vubuntor463> em quit; cám ơn nhiều ạ
<tuanta> ping zj3t3mju
<zj3t3mju> tuanta: pong
<vubuntor701> xin hỏi
<vubuntor701> khi làm đến bước 6 tại
<vubuntor701> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364460
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] "Unknown Monitor" and cant increase resolution beyoud 800x600 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor701> thì không save được
<vubuntor701> lỗi là
<vubuntor701> Could not find the file /etc/gdm/Init/Default.
<vubuntor701> xin được giúp đỡ
<vubuntor701> waitting
<vubuntor701> hello
<tuanta> zj3t3mju: Is that Le Quoc Tuan, ibus-unikey. I have sent a mail to you. Please respond. (Tuan iWay - HanoiLUG)
<vubuntor701> hic
<vubuntor701> waitting
<vubuntor016> xin chào
<GeekComp> !hi
<vubuntor016> mình có điều muốn hỏi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor016> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1364460
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] "Unknown Monitor" and cant increase resolution beyoud 800x600 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor016> mình làm theo bài này
<vubuntor016> hiển thì lên rồi sau khi output
<vubuntor016> nhưng đến bước 6 lại không save đươc
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> sao ko save đk
<GeekComp> có sudo đàng trước ko đó
<vubuntor016> ould not find the file /etc/gdm/Init/Default.
<vubuntor016> có chứ
<vubuntor016> phamchin@phamchin:~$ sudo gedit /etc/gdm/Init/Default [sudo] password for phamchin:  phamchin@phamchin:~$
<vubuntor016> lệnh đó, mình nhập pass root rồi
<GeekComp> à há
<GeekComp> gdm ở phiên bản cũ roài
<vubuntor016> hic , phải nâng cấp lên hả bạn
<GeekComp> phiên bản mới dùng lightdm
<vubuntor016> nhưng giờ display rất chuẩn
<vubuntor016> chắc restart thì mất hả bạn
<GeekComp> bạn thay thử câu lệnh trên
<vubuntor016> gdm bằng lightdm hả
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> để mình coi đã
<vubuntor016> đồng ý
<favadi`> vubuntor016: tạo một file nào đó chứa mấy lệnh trên rồi cho nó autostart cũng được
<GeekComp> bạn thay lệnh trên thành
<vubuntor016> waitting .......
<GeekComp> "sudo gedit /etc/init.d/lightdmresolution.sh" coi
<vubuntor016> save thành công, giờ khỏi động lại để check được rùi hả bạn
<favadi`> chắc phải chmod +x cho nó nữa nhỉ?
<vubuntor016> trời , em sợ viết cái lệnh nào mà phải cd lắm ạ
<GeekComp> ko
<GeekComp> tiếp nè
<GeekComp> "update-rc.d lightdmresolution" coi
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor016> usage: update-rc.d [-n] [-f] <basename> remove        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> defaults [NN | SS KK]        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> start|stop NN runlvl [runlvl] [...] .        update-rc.d [-n] <basename> disable|enable [S|2|3|4|5] 		-n: not really 		-f: force  The disable|enable API is not stable and might change in the future.
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor016> vậy thì làm tiếp như thế nào
<GeekComp> thêm tham số defaults coi
<GeekComp> update-rc.d lightdmresolution defaults
<GeekComp> nhớ sudo nha
<vubuntor016> [sudo] password for phamchin:  update-rc.d: /etc/init.d/lightdmresolution: file does not exist
<vubuntor016> khong tồn tại file
<GeekComp> ẹc quên sh vô light..
<GeekComp> .sh
<n0bawk> hof hof
 * GeekComp dứ dứ n0bawk
<vubuntor016> hic
<vubuntor016> đã add vào hệ thống lúc khởi động rồi hay sao ấy
<GeekComp> ừa khởi động lại coi
<vubuntor016> Adding system startup for /etc/init.d/lightdmresolution.sh ...
<GeekComp> ko đk lại vô đây report
<vubuntor016> yes thank
<GeekComp> fsck n2i
<n2i> hmm?
<n0bawk> lolz
<n0bawk> bạn kia đã quit
<n0bawk> còn ko biết đại ka tuanta vào đây làm chi :D
<vubuntor679> xin duoc tiep tuc cau goi
<vubuntor679> https://lh6.googleusercontent.com/-rY6DZ7q7FVE/Tu8Kj6v8aFI/AAAAAAAACLo/AUIMIDhQ9lc/s576/Screenshot%2Bat%2B2011-12-19%2B16%253A56%253A41.png
<vubuntor679> sau khi làm đến bước 6
<vubuntor679> mình không save được file
<GeekComp> :-|
<n2i> GeekComp: gì ế?
<GeekComp> vẫn ko đk à
<vubuntor679> uhm
<vubuntor679> đập máy nhỉ
<vubuntor679> :))
<GeekComp> làm lại từ đầu
<GeekComp> rùi đến bước 6 bảo mềnh
<vubuntor679> hay mỗi lần vào uU
<n2i> +1
<vubuntor679> chạy lại 3 lệnh 3 4 5 kiểu farmer ấy
<GeekComp> có đăng nhập tự động ko?
<vubuntor679> oki
<GeekComp> n2i: dạo này 3G sóng khỏe quá ha
<GeekComp> ;))
<vubuntor679> đã đến bước 6
<GeekComp> bạn đang dùng 11.10 đúng hem nhỉ?
<vubuntor679> đúng rồi ạ
<GeekComp> dzô user setting đi
<GeekComp> chọn on Automatic logon nhá
<vubuntor679> đã xong
<GeekComp> rùi bạn vô Ứng dụng khởi chạy trọng Settings
<GeekComp> đk chưa?
<vubuntor679> ứng dụng khởi chạy trong setting
<vubuntor679> mình đang tìm nó
<vubuntor679> biểu tượng toàn là tiếng anh mà
<vubuntor679> tên tiếng anh của nó là gì vậy
<GeekComp> à nhầm
<GeekComp> :-|
<GeekComp> nhấn nút trên cùng bên phải
<vubuntor679> oki
<GeekComp> dòng thứ 3
<codai2810> start up applications
<vubuntor679> oki
<vubuntor679> start up
<vubuntor679> uhm
<vubuntor679> add hả
<GeekComp> uhm
<vubuntor679> name
<GeekComp> Name đặt gì cũng đk
<vubuntor679> oki
<vubuntor679> command
<GeekComp> lệnh ghi vào gksu /etc/init.d/lightdmresolution.sh
<vubuntor679> còn comment thì thôi đúng không
<vubuntor679> xong rùi
<GeekComp> sau vô sẽ phải gõ pass mỗi lần vào
<vubuntor679> đã add xong
<GeekComp> ôi thôi
<vubuntor679> sao vậy
<GeekComp> tự nhiên del 1 cái start up :-w
<GeekComp> hic, ko nhớ là nhấn cái gì nữa
<GeekComp> đi lục lại
<vubuntor679> sorry
<GeekComp> tại mình hâm dở
<GeekComp> đâu phải tại vubuntor679
<vubuntor679> chắc tại công việc bận quá
<vubuntor679> :d
<favadi`> ủa sao phải chạy với quyền root
 * favadi` nghĩ mấy cái xrand không cần quyền root
<GeekComp> đặt tận /etc/init.d
<codai2810> hi'hi'
<favadi`> giờ phi ra home đi
<favadi`> mỗi lần khởi động đỡ phải gõ pass
<GeekComp> phi ra home nhỡ hắn del thì
<favadi`> ai del người đấy chịu :D
<GeekComp> ;)
<vubuntor679> giờ bỏ trong command hả lightdmresolution.sh
<favadi`> đặt tên file có dấu . là được
<GeekComp> hắn lại thích nhìn file ẩn ;))
<GeekComp> -> đi die đây
<favadi`> thichs đề phòng del file thì chmod lại là được
<favadi`> tự nhiên phi vào kia làm gì :0
 * favadi` đá đá codai2810
<codai2810> :-?
<codai2810> favadi`: support em với :D
<favadi`> ủa, support gì?
<codai2810> favadi`: android programming
<codai2810> ho`ho`
<favadi`> codai2810: môn này anh bá đạo lắm
<favadi`> codai2810: mà sao em khộng join vnluser
<favadi`> :|
<codai2810> favadi`: vào đấy có gì đâu D:
<favadi`> codai2810: đùa chứ anh khoong biết android đâu :D
<codai2810> hề hề
<OBS> a e cho hỏi
<OBS> upgrade lên 11.10
<OBS> nhưng dùng gnome 2 đc ko vậy
<n2i> cài và xài thôi bạn
<OBS> chưa dám upgrade vì sợ con máy cùi ko chịu nổi @@
<OBS> giờ mình vẫn đang xài 10.10 ^^
<n2i> cũng không sao bạn, phiên bản không quan trọng lắm
<OBS> xem a e phản ánh 11.10 ko nặng thì xài :d
<n2i> nếu bạn không muốn xem mặt mũi cái Unity nó thế nào thì cứ upgrade lên
<n2i> còn không thì cứ để 10.10 mà xài, nếu nó ổn định
<OBS> mà bạn ơi, upgrade trực tiếp từ update manager cũng đc phải ko
<n2i> thường thì upgrade từ đó mà bạn.
<OBS> ^^ mình cài gnome shell rồi, cũng thích :))
<OBS> thanks bạn nhé
<vubuntor052> Stanley00: em xin chao anh stanleyHoo 00 a , xin chao cac bac khac'
<vubuntor052> em day , hom nay em da go bo? duoc restricted extras roi
<Stanley00> ơ, chào bạn vubuntor052
<vubuntor052> va dang nghe nhac phe pha
<vubuntor052> xin anh cho em loi khuyen va source de? cai dat bo go tieng viet duoc kong a .
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Stanley00> chỗ đó đó bạn
<vubuntor052> ok anh , em cam on anh . em se ngam cuu ngay day . then I'll back to you so soon love you chut chit moak :-*
<Stanley00> oops! :-ss
<codai2810> =))
<codai2810> nobawk: chut chit moak :-*
<vubuntor052> Stanley00:  anh oi . cau lenh sudo dpkg --configure -a la gi ha anh ? co' fai? la config tu dong tat ca? cac' loai fong chu khong a ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor052: /me cũng chẳng biết, đoán lệnh đó sẽ cấu hình những thứ mà nó chưa cấu hình xong...
<vubuntor052> em vua go cau lenh day' ... no' chay chong ghe gom' lam' anh a ...toan .....% ....% trong yeu lam' co' hi hi ;;)
<codai2810> lol
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor052> :D
<vubuntor052> em vo synaptic danh dau vao Ibus-unikey roi <<<<< nhung sao nut Apply << de? install no' lai o trang thai invisible ha? anh oi .
<vubuntor052> hay la no' da duoc cai dat san trong Ubuntu 10.10 cua em ?
<vubuntor052> how can I just check it if it's already in there or not ?
<n2i> vubuntor052: chú ý icon của nó, những gói nào đã cài đặt rồi thì nó sẽ có icon khác
<n2i> hoặc có thể lọc gói theo trạng thái,ví dụ cài đặt rồi, chưa cài đặt, hay là bị hỏng, vv
<vubuntor052> em thay icon cua? ibus unikey <<< co' hinh tron trong co' co' viet lam ?
<n2i> :p
 * n2i vò đầu bứt tai
<n2i> Stanley00: tiếp chưởng kìa!
<vubuntor052> :D em xin linh giao' ....
<vubuntor052> ??
<Stanley00> ơ, cái vụ này... có lẽ nên dùng terminal đi nhỉ. bạn tắt synaptic đi, dùng terminal thử
<vubuntor052> yes SIR
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey
<vubuntor052> SIR
<tux|lion> sudo apt-get install girls
<vubuntor052> no' dang chay .....ghe' go'm lam a hi hi , trong ieu lam' co' ...
<vubuntor052> girls ??? = >>> I am hi fi ;;) :P
<vubuntor052> moak :-* cac anh a :P
 * Stanley00 cảm tháy lạnh quá...
<Stanley00> grừ grừ...
<CoconutCrab> haiz
 * n2i =))
<vubuntor052> :D...... if you realy see me one , I bet that ....
<vubuntor052> Stanley00:  anh oi !! no' dang chay thi hien len man hinh xanh sanh viet toan bang tieng tay anh a ???? what's going on ?? hu hu :((
<Stanley00> có cái chữ OK đúng không?
<vubuntor052> yes Sir !
<vubuntor052> is that any problem ?
<tux|lion> wtf
<Stanley00> nhấn nút tab, enter và ngồi chờ
<tux|lion> Tiếng Việt bờ lít
<vubuntor052> Yep' Sir .
<Stanley00> tux|lion: thiếu "sờ" rồi :))
<vubuntor052> hi hi , iem dang hoc lop cap toc' tieng tay ? len em xin duoc nuyen tap loi' mot chut xiu' voi cac dai ca ...a
<vubuntor052> em xin lanh~ giao' .... ( xin cac' dai ca chi? giao' cho iem tieng' tay luon a )
<tux|lion> f***
<vubuntor052> Stanley00:  no' lai cai dat dien kuong hi hi thick qua' co' .
<CoconutCrab> kênh ( : |
<Stanley00> vubuntor052: thích luyện thì nên /join #ubuntu hoặc /join #ubuntu-chat ấy, bên đó hay hơn...
<Stanley00> s/hay/hợp/  :D
<vubuntor052> oh NO no Lo Non ....nulll <<< iem muon luyen tap o? day vi cac anh biet ky thuat tuyet dinh? chu' vo' chat rom em dam bao no one can compare to me . coz iem la mot chatter co' kinh nghiem tu khi viet lam co' intec' net :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor052: thử join chưa? kênh đó chẳng thua gì kênh này đâu :D
<codai2810> =))))
<tux|lion> f****************
<vubuntor052> Stanley00:  Installation is DONE dai ca oi ... then what I am d0ing next ? to viet tieng viet ha anh ? or active Ibus ?
<tux|lion> while(1):
<Stanley00> chạy ibus trước, sau đó, add cái unikey vào, và Ctrl+Space
<tux|lion> print  F**k
<Stanley00> tux|lion: ngôn ngữ nào thế?
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<codai2810> =)))))))
<Stanley00> LOL
<CoconutCrab> giờ mới để ý
<CoconutCrab> ip trông ngộ ngộ, của Thái
<codai2810> =))
<Stanley00> :-ss
<codai2810> chut chit moak :))))))
<codai2810> Stanley00: ra /msg em í đi ko mà em í buồn
<CoconutCrab> ladyboy đấy
<Stanley00> codai2810: thôi, cho /me xin...
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: anh có 1 nét rất là riêng :))
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<codai2810> cả đời em mới gặp 3 người mà nhìn họ em phải nghĩ đến anh, trong đó có 2 người tên là Phương =]]
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy chắc giống tên
<codai2810> 1 người ko biết tên :3
 * CoconutCrab bật nhạc nghe 
 * tux|lion tu cafe
<xdien> bác ơi cho em hỏi làm sao đễ tự lưu độ sáng của laptop sau mỗi lần tắt máy?
<CoconutCrab> chỉnh trong cái power manager
<xdien> ak! mỗi lần khởi động là phải chỉnh nó. có cách nào chi chỉnh 1 lần rồi tự lưu mức độ đó luôn không?
<CoconutCrab> trong cái power manager có
<xdien> em có làm thử rồi! mỗi lần bật máy lên là tự set lên max(e dang dùng fedora)
<CoconutCrab> xdien: dùng gnome thì vào settings -> monitor -> kéo cái brightness xuống
<codai2810> xdien: chỉnh lúc boot đến menu grub
<codai2810> bằng phím chỉnh ánh sáng trên bàn phím ấy
<CoconutCrab> lol~
<codai2810> =)
<CoconutCrab> xdien: 22:56 <@CoconutCrab> xdien: dùng gnome thì vào settings -> monitor -> kéo cái brightness xuống
<vubuntor286> giup minh voi
<n2i> !ask | vubuntor286
<ubot2> vubuntor286: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor286> lam the nao de cai phan mem trong ubuntu vay, minh down goi teamviewer_linux_x64.deb ve, double click vao. Roi nhan nut Install ma doi hoai khong thay cai dat gi het (http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll314/c3kontumnet/Screenshotat2011-12-19114030.png)
<n2i> vubuntor286: có dòng chữ cannot install kìa bạn
<n2i> có thể đó là một gói phụ thuộc
<n2i> nhưng nó không thể cài đặt vì không có trong danh sách gói, hoặvc vì một lý do nào đó khác
<CoconutCrab> lol teamview
<vubuntor286> >.< , cai ko duoc thi hoi chu sao lai cuoi >"<
 * tux|lion nhe răng cười
<vubuntor286> vay cai goi ia32-lib nay minh search trong ubuntu software center no ra "ia32 share library" khong biet co phai la goi phu thuoc do khong, nhung ma cung khong cai duoc  >.< (http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll314/c3kontumnet/Screenshotat2011-12-19114801.png)
<tux|lion> vubuntor286: sao không xài windows chạy cho nó nhanh :D
<tux|lion> ubuntu nhiều virus lắm :)
<Stanley00> vubuntor286: có lẽ bạn nên cài cái teamview đó từ dòng lệnh đi bạn à. "sudo dpkg -i /path/to/teamvew..."
<vubuntor286> dang tap xai u ma :D
<vubuntor286> u`m, de thu xem :)
<Stanley00> mà tại sao bạn lại cần cái teamview này vậy?
<n2i> Stanley00: xài dpkg nó không giải quyết các phụ thuộc, nguy hiểm lắm
<vubuntor286> ban dau, tinh cai flash cho firefox. nhung ma hok duoc, nen tinh cai teamviewer de nho moi nguoi coi ho^. ^^
 * n2i uhm, thắc mắc là cài teamviewer để làm gì?
<n2i> :P
<Stanley00> n2i: ủa? không có á? đó giờ không để ý.
<vubuntor286> ^.^
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor286:
<ubot2> vubuntor286:: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> Stanley00: yep
<vubuntor286> phai cai nay hog ta (http://i291.photobucket.com/albums/ll314/c3kontumnet/Screenshotat2011-12-19115520.png)
<vubuntor286> ma sao nhan vao install cung im re hong thay j` het.
<vubuntor286> >.<
<n2i> vubuntor286: bạn đã cập nhật chưa?
<n2i> dùng update manager và cập nhật lại tất cả các gói.
<n2i> sử dụng software source để chỉnh sửa các kho cần sử dụng
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor286
<ubot2> vubuntor286: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor286> um ^^
<vubuntor286> Cai U = Wubi co update, cai dat phan mem duoc khong vay ?
<n2i> vubuntor286: thoải mái bạn, nhưng khuyên chân thành là không xài kiểu đó
<vubuntor286> sao vay ban ? thay chay van on ma :)
<n2i> chạy ổn thì chưa chắc rằng mọi chuyện đã đẹp
<n2i> kiểu như gái mặt xinh thì chưa chắc làm bạn gái đã tốt :P
<vubuntor286> :D , nay gio update khong duoc >.<
<vubuntor286> :D
<codai2810> =)
<vubuntor286> minh lam cai usb cai dat = grub, ma thu dung lenh nay khong cai U tu file iso duoc >.<
<vubuntor286> title Ubuntu 11.10 - (0xFF) find --ignore-floppies --set-root /ubuntu11.10.ISO map /ubuntu11.10.ISO (0xff) || map --mem /ubuntu11.10.ISO (0xff) map --hook chainloader (0xff)
<n2i> vubuntor286: xài Wubi thật đó à?
<vubuntor286> oh :D
<n2i> sao không táng ra usb xài cho khỏe?
<vubuntor286> usb dang boot (win7,xp, hiren, acronis) , tinh nhet them cai U vao`
<vubuntor286> ma chua duoc >.<
<vubuntor286> tinh lam vay cho gon, chu moi lan install phai lam lai mat cong.
<CoconutCrab> codai2810: không đi ngủ đi à?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-20
<heroandtn3> chào mọi người
 * n2i M0r|\|!ngG! :3
<heroandtn3> em cài LAMP nhưng bây giờ thiếu thư viện GD, em google thì tìm được cách cài là gõ apt-get install php5-gd
<heroandtn3> em gõ thế và cài được nhưng nó ko làm việc với PHP
<heroandtn3> vào phpinfo vẫn ko thấy GD đâu
<heroandtn3> đọc hướng dẫn trên php.net http://www.php.net/manual/en/image.installation.php thì họ bảo là configure nhưng em ko compile từ source nên chả biết configure kiểu gì
<bksupybot> Title: PHP: Installation - Manual (at www.php.net)
<heroandtn3> có ai biết về cái này giúp em cái, em mò cả tuần nay chả được
<codai2810> ai hướng dẫn em dùng wireshark với @@
<codai2810> mất 1 tiếng đồng hồ chả làm đc gì 0_o
<n2i> codai2810: nhớ có cái tài liệu tiếng Việt hẳn hoi, thử search đi
<favadi> codai2810: thế em định làm gì với wireshark?
<codai2810> n2i: nãy h đọc tài liệu tiếng Anh
<codai2810> favadi: em cũng nghĩ là sẽ có người hỏi câu này
<codai2810> favadi: để bắt 1 gói tin xem nó có gì ạ @@
<favadi> :|
<kid__> hơ
<kid__> 22 này thi mạng
 * kid__ đi mở gói tin ra xem có gì trỏng
<codai2810> favadi: lol
<codai2810> kid__: :-<
<vubuntor103> có ai không nhỉ
<vubuntor103> cho mình hỏi chút
<codai2810> ko có ai đâu
<codai2810> !ask | vubuntor103
<ubot2> vubuntor103: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor103> mình vừa gỡ bỏ ngĩnx
<vubuntor103> mình xóa cả thư mục ngĩnx trong /etc
<vubuntor103> rùi mình cài lại thì k còn các file config
<vubuntor103> giờ mình phải làm sao?:(
<vubuntor103> ?
<codai2810> :(
<vubuntor103> có ai giúp đc không nhỉ
<codai2810> C4NoC: favadi kid__ n2i zj3t3mju
<codai2810> ping all
<codai2810> vubuntor103: chắc mọi người đi ăn trưa rồi
<C4NoC> nap tiem
<vubuntor103> :(
<codai2810> làm sao để test thuật toán md5 trên java nhỉ @@
<codai2810> kaka
<vubuntor072> Các bạn cho mình hỏi, mình mới thử cài Mac OS X lên laptop Dell E6400 của mình và đã chuyển đĩa sang định dạng GPT. Sau một thời gian mày mò mình quyết định cài lại Windows 7 và vào trình cài đặt để xóa toàn bộ các partitions đã tạo để cài mới Windows 7
<vubuntor072> Sau khi cài Windows 7 và hoạt động bình thường, mình định cài thêm Ubuntu bản 11.10
<n2i> thế mà chiến thôi
<vubuntor072> Nhưng khi chạy chương trình cài đặt Ubuntu thì chương trình cài đặt nhận dạng ổ đĩa của mình là đĩa trắng, không nhận được Windows 7 đã cài
<vubuntor072> mình vào Win 7 xem lại thì đĩa cứng của mình đã chuyển sang MBR rồi
<C4NoC> xóa hết đi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor072> Xóa hết đi sẽ mất Win 7
<vubuntor072> Mình muốn cài song song cả Win 7 và Ubuntu, Win 7 đang chạy tốt rồi
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor072
<ubot2> vubuntor072: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<hiepmc> :D
<vubuntor072> Mình đang chạy Ubuntu trên CD thì vẫn thấy 2 phân vùng trên đĩa cứng, nhưng khi vào cài đặt thì lại không thấy :(
<hiepmc> bạn mình tường tạo phân vùng sau đó cài win 7 vào và cài ubuntu sau
<vubuntor072> Mình tạo phân vùng rồi, cài Win 7 rồi
<vubuntor072> vấn đề là khi cài Ubuntu thì nó lại nhân jđó là đĩa trống chưa có phân vùng nào
<C4NoC> có thấy cái partition nào ko?
<hiepmc> bạn tạo phân vùng cho ubuntu thế nào
<vubuntor072> Mình nói lại từ đầu nhé
<hiepmc> okay
<vubuntor072> Đầu tiên mình cài Mac OS X lên bằng đĩa boot EFI, chạy Disk Utilities và chia thành 4 ổ với định dạng đĩa GPT
<vubuntor072> Sau đó mình cài Chameleon để quản lý boot loader
<vubuntor072> Tiếp theo mình cài Windows 7 lên
<vubuntor072> Máy chạy được song song Win 7 và Mac OS X
<vubuntor072> Mình cài tiếp Ubuntu 11.10 lên
<vubuntor072> (Mỗi hệ điều hành 1 partition khác nhau)
 * n2i nghĩ Ubuntu cũng nhận dạng được kiểu bảng phân vùng GPT chứ nhỉ.
<vubuntor072> Sau khi cài Ubuntu lên, hiện được GRUB để chọn các hệ điều hành rồi nhưng vấn đề chỉ vào được Ubuntu và MacOS X
<vubuntor072> Chọn vào Windows 7 là bị lỗi BCD, bắt phải đưa đĩa vào Repair
<hiepmc> ubuntu minh khuyên nên tạo phân vùng ext3
<vubuntor072> Vì thế mình quyền định không thử Mac OS X nữa
<vubuntor072> Vấn đề bắt đầu ở đây:
<vubuntor072> Mình đưa đĩa Win7 vào, XÓA HẾT CÁC PHÂN VÙNG và tạo 1 phân vùng để cài Windows 7 lên đó
<vubuntor072> Mình đã cài đặt Win 7 xong, chạy bình thường
<vubuntor072> Đến khi đưa đĩa Ubuntu 11.10 vào để cài tiếp Ubuntu thì nó không nhận ra được phân vùng đã cài Win 7
<vubuntor072> "This computer currently has no detected operating system. What would you like to do?"
<vubuntor072> Trong khi nếu chạy trên CD thì vẫn nhìn thấy phân vùng của Win 7
<n2i> vubuntor072: đưa đĩa Ubuntu vào, sử dụng Gparted để phân vùng lại, khoái thì xóa hết các phân vùng và tạo lại bảng phân vùng đó
<hiepmc> khi bạn tạo phân vùng NTFS đồng thời bạn nên tạo phân vùng ext3  và swap cho ubuntu luôn và cài win 7 trước sau đó càu ubuntu
<n2i> Wins phân vùng lởm
<vubuntor072> Mình đang nghi trình cài đặt Win 7 phân vùng ko chính xác
<n2i> ếu có quy hoặc rõ ràng đâu là Pri, hay là Logical với LBA
<C4NoC> yap
<C4NoC> xài GPT đi
<C4NoC> giờ còn MBR cái jề
<C4NoC> :]]
<hiepmc> w7 khi bạn cài thì nó có cơ chế tự format mà
<favadi> C4NoC: xóa win7 đê
<hiepmc> !n2i  - đúng cả chọn pri hay logi nữa
<ubot2> hiepmc: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<favadi> C4NoC: giowf còn win cái jeef
<hiepmc> :))
<favadi> ủa sao gõ được chữ jeef nhỉ
<favadi> :|
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> favadi, gà
<C4NoC> :3
<favadi> jề
<n2i> jeef <-- bật Grammar :P
<favadi> gõ xong cách ra rồi xóa khoảng trắng chứ jề
<vubuntor072> Không hiểu Win7 format kiểu gì mà Ubuntu khi cài đặt ko nhận được phân vùng nhỉ
<hiepmc> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide#Ph.C3.A2n_v.C3.B9ng_.E1.BB.95_c.E1.BB.A9ng
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor072: không cần hiểu, chỉ cần biết là lởm :3
<hiepmc> win cùi mía dùng làm gì :D
<vubuntor072> :D
<vubuntor072> Vào Gparted như nào bạn nhỉ ?
<C4NoC> gõ gparted
<C4NoC> :3
<hiepmc> cho live cd ubuntu vào
<vubuntor072> Gparted nhận ổ cứng của mình là Unallocated trong khi mình đang chạy Win 7 và phân vùng bình thưởng
<hiepmc> cài như mình thường chọn  chế độ cài tùy chỉnh  phân vùng lại là ok mà
<vubuntor072> Gparted không cho chia lại ổ
<n2i> vubuntor072: xóa sạch bảng phân vùng, thậm chí tạo bảng phân vùng mới luôn. :) làm lại từ đầu.
<n2i> why not?
<n2i> điều đó sẽ tốt hơn là giữ bảng phân vùng hiện tại, vì bảng phânvùng còn xài dài dài
<vubuntor072> Chỉ thông báo không cho phép, không hiện Detail là gì
<n2i> hay là chưa chậy với quyền root :|
<hiepmc> cho live cd ubuntu vào istall ubuntu cài như mình thường chọn  chế độ cài tùy chỉnh  phân vùng lại là ok mà
<vubuntor072> Live CD mà
<vubuntor072> Chắc mình phải chung thân với Win trên laptop này quá :(
<hiepmc> vậy bạn vướng ở đâu khi phân vùng :(
<codai2810> teamview de
<n2i> live cd thì mặc định nó cũng đăng nhập bằng người dùng bt là ubuntu mà
<n2i> codai2810: nope
<hiepmc> http://nguyentieuhau.wordpress.com/2011/04/29/huong-dan-cai-dat-ubuntu-11-04-song-song-voi-windows-7/
<hiepmc> :(
<vubuntor072> Mình cũng đọc link ở trên rồi
<vubuntor072> Mình đang cài lại Win7 và format lại xem sao
<n2i> hmm.
<n2i> đã bảo phan vùng lại rồi hẵng cài mà
<hiepmc> bạn n2i nói đúng đấy
<n2i> Win thì muôn đời nó vẫn thế thôi, cài lại rồi phân vùng lại bằng Win rồi sẽ cũng vậy. Mình gặp rồi, khi cài Win -> U trên con lap của đứa bạn.
<vubuntor072> hic, vậy lại quay lại Gparted
<n2i> vubuntor072: Gparted không cho xóa các phân vùng sao?
<vubuntor072> Mình đang thử lại
<n2i> sudo -i vào quyền root rồi gọi nó
<vubuntor072> Lúc nãy nó nhận là ổ trắng và không cho tạo phân vùng
<n2i> hoặc là dùng cfdisk để phân vùng
<n2i> vubuntor072: không cho tạo phân vùng, đương nhiên. nhưng nó hiểu là bạn phải tạo một bảng phân vùng mới
<n2i> trước khi tạo các phân vùng trong đó
 * n2i tự dưng lại enter khi chưa hết câu :| quen 80 ký tự :P
<vubuntor787> hiall
<vubuntor787> who stay here?
<vubuntor787> m
<vubuntor072> Mình đang thử lại GParted
<vubuntor072> ái chà
<vubuntor072> Gparted nhận là GPT trong khi Win7 là MBR
<n2i> hiepmc: mem mới há? :)
<vubuntor072> ?
<hiepmc> dạ vâng
<codai2810> n2i: vừa gõ còn đếm 80 kí tự cơ à
 * n2i msdos <-- partition table type
<vubuntor072> Yes
<n2i> codai2810: đâu có, trên pidgin hơi đâu :3 dài dài là enter một nhát theo thói :P
<vubuntor072> Mình vừa thắc mắc sao ko là MBR mà lại là msdos
<codai2810> uh huh
 * codai2810 thắc mắc MBR là cái gì
<n0bawk> codai2810: ;)
<codai2810> n0bawk: nháy nháy
<n0bawk> msdos có liên quan đến mbr à
<n2i> codai2810: LaTeX: môi trường tabular(x) {? ? ?} để các cột có chiều rộng bằng nhau nhỉ?
 * codai2810 chuyển câu hỏi của n2i qua cho n0bawk :)
 * n2i forward à :3
<codai2810> yup
<vubuntor072> Sau khi Gparted lại và chia ổ, mình đã cải được cả Windows 7 và Ubuntu rồi
<vubuntor072> Cảm ơn các bạn n2i và hiepmc nhé
<hiepmc> :D
<n2i> vubuntor072: :]
<hiepmc> ko có gì
<n2i> hiepmc: xài xchat đó à?
<C4NoC> bèo
<C4NoC> :3
<hiepmc> vang ạ
<kaka> hehe
<hiepmc> hj
<hiepmc> anh n2i ở đâu thế :D
<n2i> hiepmc: à, mình ở chỗ mình đang ở ấy kìa ;)
<hiepmc> ;))
<hiepmc> em cũng đang ở đấy nhưng có thấy đâu
<hiepmc> :S
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor072> Cho mình hỏi nốt 1 câu, ngại quá ko Google :)
<vubuntor072> Làm sao để Win 7 làm HĐH khởi động mặc định nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor072: forum có thớt rồi bạn, à, gà mờ hỏi chuyệt boot song song, :3 mang máng thế, bạn chịu khó tìm xem
<vubuntor072> Cảm ơn bạn, Gà sẽ đi tìm :D
<hiepmc> bạn vao app  ubuntu software center search Startup Manager
<hiepmc> install xong bạn sẽ biết làm fig
<hiepmc> :D
<hiepmc> ;))
<vubuntor072> Thanks :)
<vubuntor072> Ý định 3 hệ điều hành ko thành hiện thực, 2-in-1 vậy :)
<hiepmc> chào buổi tối :D
<n2i> !hi | hiepmc
<ubot2> hiepmc: Chào bạn!
<codai2810> !hi | n2i
<ubot2> n2i: Chào bạn!
<hiepmc> vâng chào các anh
<hiepmc> :d
<codai2810> !
<codai2810> ubot2!
<codai2810> !hi | ubot2
<ubot2> ubot2: Chào bạn!
<n2i> :P
 * n2i con gái thật khó lường
<codai2810> n2i: vấn đề dề, oánh nhau ko
 * n2i không có bình luận gì về phát biểu vừa rồi của codai2810 :3
<hiepmc> hjhj
<hiepmc> mang chan qua toan disconnect
<hiepmc> :(
<n2i> hiepmc: xài mạng gì thế?
<hiepmc> vnpt anh a
<n2i> gói nào mà dis hoài vậy
<n2i> mình từng xài gói 250k, phe phé mà :|
<hiepmc> hj em sinh vien ma
<hiepmc> goi 350 nhung nhieu nguoi dung
<hiepmc> xem phim download :(
<codai2810> Bạn không thể tạo chủ đề mới.
<codai2810> Bạn không thể trả lời bài viết.
<codai2810> Bạn không thể sửa những bài viết của mình.
<codai2810> Bạn không thể xóa những bài viết của mình.
<codai2810> Bạn không thể gửi tập tin đính kèm.
<codai2810> em bị ban à :(
<C4NoC> yup
<n2i> why?
<hiepmc> may be
<hiepmc> :)
<vubuntor051> ai giup' mi`nh loi nay voi: http://ng6.upanh.com/b1.s24.d1/f2da38219c265af56863e6f99a2351e1_39143036.screenshotdevsdagparted.png
<nobawk> vubuntor051: partition lỗi rồi
<vubuntor051> nobawk:  vay phai lam sao gio?
<nobawk> vubuntor051: có windows thì vào windows backup dữ liệu quan trọng ra đĩa khác rồi format đi chia lại
<vubuntor051> hix
<vubuntor051> nhung minh van dung ubuntu va win bthuong` maf
<vubuntor051> nobawk: co cach nao sua chua ma ko can phai format lai ko ban?
<vubuntor051> minh chi co moi 1 o cung nay thoi
<nobawk> vubuntor051: hmm, nói chung là đừng dùng hiren's boot cd
<nobawk> vubuntor051: nếu ko cần chia lại thì cứ để nguyên thế mà dùng
<vubuntor051> nhung vao` ubuntu thi` ko thay may partition kia dau nua
<nobawk> còn ko dùng thử acronis xem có thấy đúng bản phân vùng ko
<nobawk> thử resize 1 cái xem nó có ra đúng bản phân vùng ko
<nobawk> vubuntor051: lolz?
<nobawk> vubuntor051: đang dùng ubuntu?
<vubuntor051> uhm
<vubuntor051> do' la` Gparted cua ubuntu ma`
<vubuntor051> nobawk: http://paste.ubuntu.com/776321/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor051> mo? ubuntu len chi nhin thay moi 1 partition cai u thoi
<nobawk> vubuntor051: thế kia là thấy hết đó chứ?
<vubuntor051> nhung ma` tren Gui ko thay
<vubuntor051> :-/
<vubuntor051> va`o computer ay'
<vubuntor051> co`n xa`i cai' Gparted thi` bi. nhu hin`h vua` roi`
<nobawk> vubuntor051: thế kia là thâý hết rồi
<nobawk> gui thì ko rõ
<vubuntor051> oai`
<vubuntor051> nobawk: y'  mi`nh la` mo? computer len thi` ko thay cac o? khac' ay'
<vubuntor051> => ko biet' vao` ntn ?
<vubuntor051> :D
<nobawk> vubuntor051: uh, hiểu rồi, ko cần cái đó làm gì :D
<nobawk> vubuntor051: chắc bị lỗi rồi, vào windows 1 phát xem
<nobawk> tắt máy ko đúng cách nó gây ra thế cũng nên
<vubuntor051> @@
<vubuntor051> va`o windows xem xong roi quay lai u la` dc a`?
<codai2810> xem mount chÆ°a
<nobawk> vubuntor051: có thể thế
<nobawk> do tắt windows ko đúng cách :))
<vubuntor051> codai2810: thi` moi la`n cai` u xong mi`nh mo? computer len la` cac partition hien het ra roi, co biet mount la` j dau
<nobawk> vubuntor051: quan windows bấm vô mấy cái ổ
<nobawk> rồi qua lại linux
<vubuntor051> uh
<vubuntor051> de minh khoi dong lai xem co dc ko
<vubuntor051> neu ko dc chac lai quay lai :D
<nobawk> uh
<vubuntor119> alo, cai' vu. loi~ partition
<vubuntor119> van~ ko dc cac ban oi
<vubuntor119> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor119> nobawk: alo
<Stanley00> vubuntor119: bạn thử mở terminal lên, chạy lệnh "gvfs-mount -d /dev/sda2" xem
<vubuntor119> codai2810: alo
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo rm -rf /
<codai2810> vubuntor119: ola
<vubuntor119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776350/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Stanley00> ơ, gvfs không có à? tưởng nó được cài mặc định chớ
<vubuntor119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776351/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor119> do'
<vubuntor119> :D
<Stanley00> tình hình có vẻ không ổn cho lắm...
<vubuntor119> => la`m sao bay h?
<Stanley00> sn Tux|Ubuntu tiếp chiêu nhá :D
<nobawk> sudo mount -t ntfs-3g /dev/sda2 /mnt
<nobawk> nó ra cái gì?
<vubuntor119> nobawk:  no' ko ra cai' j` ca?
<vubuntor119> :)
<vubuntor119> http://paste.ubuntu.com/776357/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<nobawk> ờ thế là ngon rồi
<nobawk> km nó cái GUI :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu múa múa
<vubuntor119> "km" ?
<vubuntor119> tiep theo la`m sao vay? -> -->
<nobawk> thế là dùng ngon rồi
<nobawk> muốn vào ổ nào thì gõ cái lệnh
<nobawk> thế là xong
<nobawk> còn ngon hơn cả cái cờ lích kia :))
<vubuntor119> !
<vubuntor119> ay'
<vubuntor119> mi`nh dang la`m ho. ban mi`nh
<nobawk> vubuntor119: thế thì nên sửa luôn fstab
<vubuntor119> la`m sao cho no' chi? ca`n click di
<nobawk> khỏi phải gui :))
<vubuntor119> nhung mi`nh ko biet sua!
<nobawk> thì google :P
<vubuntor119> o.0
<vubuntor119> nhung sao tu. nhien lai phai la`m nhu the?
<vubuntor119> moi lan` van vao bthuong` co' bi gi` dau?
<nobawk> vì ko tin được cái gui
<nobawk> và ubuntu càng  ngày càng unstable :))
 * Tux|Ubuntu chọc chọc nobawk
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngon mà
 * Tux|Ubuntu xài từ 11.04 tới h
<Tux|Ubuntu> upgrade :D
 * nobawk mình dùng gentoo mãi chả thấy UI bị sao :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> nobawk: :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> như em mà xài gen2 thì nhiều cái loằng ngoằng lắm
<hiepmc> lam the nao de chi cho phep 1 user (do minh dat) login bang ssh nhi
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiepmc: mặc định user đó được login
<Tux|Ubuntu> trừ khi có chỉ định ở ssd_config
<hiepmc> vag
<hiepmc> minh da ko cho phep dang nhap bang root
<hiepmc> nhung khong thay cho gan user dang nhap o cho nam
<hiepmc> nhung khong thay cho gan user dang nhap o cho nao
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiepmc: đọc man
<Tux|Ubuntu> và google
<Tux|Ubuntu> AllowUsers thì phải
<Tux|Ubuntu> có cả DenyUsers nữa
<hiepmc> em khong tim thay AllowUsers trong sshd_conf
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiepmc: không có thì thêm vào lolz
<Tux|Ubuntu> bảo đọc man và google đi mà
<hiepmc> ok
<hiepmc> em lam dc roi
<hiepmc> :))
<vubuntor189> @codai2810 cho mình hỏi chút
<vubuntor189> @nobawk
<nobawk> ?
<codai2810> oi
<vubuntor189> cài bản 11.10
<vubuntor189> phần alongside with win 7 ấy
<codai2810> uh
<vubuntor189> mình có cần chia ra ổ khác k
<codai2810> co
<vubuntor189> hay nó cài luôn vào ổ chứa W7 vậy
<vubuntor189> mình chưa hiểu lắm :D
<vubuntor189> vẫn cài đặt như trước ah
<codai2810> khi cai co 3 tuy chon
<codai2810> 1 la entire disk
<codai2810> 2 la along side
<codai2810> 3 la custom
<codai2810> neu chon 1 se xoa win 7
<vubuntor189> cài đè vào ổ w7
<vubuntor189> đúng k
<codai2810> uh
<vubuntor189> còn chọn alongside  thì nó cài vào đâu:)
<codai2810> chọn 2 nó sẽ cài vào bên cạnh
<codai2810> chỗ còn trống và đủ cho nó
<vubuntor189> tức là ổ khác ổ w7 à
<codai2810> ừ
<codai2810> nó tự tạo phân vùng mới cho riêng nó
<vubuntor189> nó tự chia luôn à
<codai2810> còn chọn 3 thì bạn sẽ tự tạo theo ý bạn
<codai2810> uh
<vubuntor189> ngày trước mình thường tự phải tạo 1 ổ riêng để cài
<vubuntor189> nên mình thắc mắc chỗ này
<codai2810> (Bạn có thể nhìn thấy nó chia như thế nào khi nhìn ở trên thanh phân vùng)
 * codai2810 ko nhớ lắm
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: như thế đúng ko nhỉ?
<vubuntor189> mình có nhìn nhưng k hiểu nó sẽ cài ntn
<vubuntor189> ví dụ mình có 2 ổ C vs D
<vubuntor189> ổ C w7 rồi
<vubuntor189> ổ D chưa dữ liệu
<codai2810> chỗ nào còn trống :-/
<vubuntor189> giờ mình cài thì nó cài lén vào ổ C hay D :D
<codai2810> ko
<vubuntor189> cả 2
<codai2810> nó cài vào chỗ chưa sử dụng cho ổ nào cả
<vubuntor189> tức là 1 mới tạo ra ah
<codai2810> nếu ko có thì bạn phải tạo là đúng rồi
<codai2810> uh
<vubuntor189> nếu chọn kiểu đó mình sẽ mất dl ở ổ D à
<codai2810> nếu bạn chọn cài vào ổ D
<vubuntor189> :(
<codai2810> thì nó sẽ format ổ D rồi cài vào đấy
<vubuntor189> tưởng có gì mới :D
<codai2810> -> ổ đấy sẽ ko còn là ổ D nữa :D
<vubuntor189> cài song song vào ổ C chứ
<codai2810> và tất nhiên là bạn mất dữ liệu
<vubuntor189> uh
<vubuntor189> tks @codai2810
<vubuntor189> tks nobawk
<hiepmc> lam the nao de gioi han sessions cua ssh nhi ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> hiepmc: man
<hiepmc> co the tim giup em khong tim mai khong thay
<Tux|Ubuntu> làm sysadmin mà không biết tự tìm thì làm làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc man gõ session
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://serverfault.com/questions/44824/ssh-session-inactivity-configuration
<bksupybot> Title: linux - SSH Session Inactivity Configuration? - Server Fault (at serverfault.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Google lolz
<hiepmc> vang em tu tim dc roi
<hiepmc> tk cac bac
<n2i> hiepmc: ngủ đi, khuy rồi! không ít ngày nữa lại nhập hội cú đêm trên này quá :P
<vubuntor339> mọi người cho hỏi ở đây có ai dùng bản 11.10 k
<n2i> ợ, nguy hiểm quá :| còn cao thủ nào đây
<vubuntor339> :D
<vubuntor339> định hỏi về compiz trong bản này
<hiepmc> em dang hoc lam sysadmin ma dau oc cham hieu qua
<n2i> vubuntor339: trên này ít người xài compiz :3 cũng không hiểu tại sao :|
<vubuntor339> :D tại các bác toàn dùng lập trình ah
<n2i> nghe đâu compiz chưa hoàn toàn support tốt cho unity mà
<vubuntor339> thấy thiên hạ bảo nâng cấp nhân
<vubuntor339> mà k hiểu lắm :(
<n2i> vubuntor339: không, lướt web, xem phim thôi :P
<vubuntor339> thấy nó đẹp nên muốn chiếm 1 lần
<vubuntor339> :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> dùng xem sex cho đỡ virus
<n2i> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> du học liên xô cho đỡ sợ chúng nó đánh mình
<vubuntor339> đi từ liên xô qua mỹ đỡ bị vi rút hả bác
<n2i> vubuntor339: đang đi vào con đường tà đạo đấy ;)
<vubuntor339> :(
 * n2i không biết giả nai hay là chưa có sừng thật đây :P
<vubuntor339> vậy là k bác nào chơi với người mẫu à
<vubuntor339> dùng U mà thiếu compiz thấy như ở mãi với con vợ vậy :D
<vubuntor339> ở đây mọi người đều chơi 11.10 ah
 * n2i nghèo! có vợ là may rồi :3
<vubuntor339> ngày trước e dùng 10.04 chơi compiz phê lòi
<n2i> vubuntor339: đa số
<n2i> ...
<n2i> không xài U :|
<vubuntor339> ngày nâng lên cài compiz vào bung luôn U
<vubuntor339> vậy sài gì :(
<n2i> tum lum
<vubuntor339> n2 sài gì :D
<hiepmc> em van dung 10.10
<vubuntor339> 10.10 nghe nói ổn định :D
<vubuntor339> chắc cài 10.10 quá
<vubuntor339> giao diện cài dễ
<Tux|Ubuntu> 10.10 ổn định qué đâu
<n2i> vubuntor339: linux mint đi cậu. tựa tựa Ubuntu, nhưng có vẻ ổn hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> toàn nghe nói cần :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> càn*
<n2i> :D
<vubuntor339> thế à
<vubuntor339> chÆ° nghe bh
<vubuntor339> :(
<vubuntor339> ổn hơn mặt nào vậy @n2i
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor339: mac ổn định nhất
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi uyn đâu
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi li nút
<vubuntor339> đang dùng uyn đâu rồi
<vubuntor339> vậy chắc khỏi cài ly núc nữa quá
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.vn-zoom.com/f314/ghost-win-xp-sp2-all-main-full-driver-mot-ban-ghost-duoc-lam-bang-tat-ca-tam-huyet-1062857.html
<Tux|Ubuntu> Đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> 4rum đấy hỗ trợ tốt hơn
<Tux|Ubuntu> lại nhiều cao thủ ;))
<n2i> ôi Tux|Ubuntu.
<vubuntor339> :D hiz bán độ
<vubuntor339> vn-zoom chai mặt rồi
<vubuntor339> :P
 * Tux|Ubuntu chả vào đấy làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> toàn trẻ ranh
<n2i> redirection/pipe: explaination thế nào cho ngắn gọn, súc tích nhỉ :|
<vubuntor339> uh, trừ mấy thằng mod với admin ra thì toàn bọn trẻ ranh
 * n2i vào hễ thấy 'bạn phải đăng ký để thấy được link này' là nổi máu nóng lên rồi
<n2i> vubuntor339: thử linux mint đi
<vubuntor339> cho cái link xịn đọc đi @n2i :X
<n2i> nó hơn kém thế nào thì thử nó xong rồi quay lại thử U ;)
<n2i> linuxmint.com <--- google đê chớ
<vubuntor339> nhìn giao diện đẹp nhỉ
<vubuntor339> các cao thủ ở đây toàn du học liên xô mỹ vào 1h đêm à
<n2i> :| nếu mà muốn du học LX thì cần ếu gì thức khuy, lol
<vubuntor339> thức khuya du học mới tốt LOL
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor339: số những cái thằng quay tay chỉ thế thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> không có người yêu thì quay tay còn đỡ nhục
<Tux|Ubuntu> có người yêu mà vẫn phải qwerty
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhục gấp bội lần
<Tux|Ubuntu> lolz
<fcduythien> http://securityphresh.com/security-news.php?sp_url=http://threatpost.com/en_us/blogs/researchers-warn-new-windows-7-vulnerability-122011
<fcduythien> anh em biet cho kenh irc cc ko vay chi cai
<n2i> G9 all, too! :3
<fcduythien> hi
<fcduythien> cho hoi xiu
<fcduythien> may bac trong day co ai lam ben nguon mo ko
<fcduythien> trong cong ty do nhe
<Tux|Ubuntu> fcduythien: không
<Tux|Ubuntu> dính dáng đến thì có
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-21
<vubuntor217> Xin chào
<Stanley00> !hi
<vubuntor217> có ai rành về DNS xin giúp e với
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<C4NoC> hem
<vubuntor217> e đang làm về DNS master và DNS slave
<Stanley00> không thuộc chuyên môn, ngồi hóng vậy :(
<C4NoC> google. document
<vubuntor217> mình chỉnh khoảng thời gian cho DNS slave thay thế DNS master khi master bị down ở đâu vậy mấy huynh
<C4NoC> document đâu
<vubuntor217> có huynh nào bít giúp e với
<vubuntor242> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor242> cai pass trong shadow
<vubuntor242> no bi ma hoa roi
<vubuntor242> sao minh giai ma lai dc
<Stanley00> không thể
<vubuntor242> vay biet no choi chu dau lam ji dc
<Stanley00> thế bạn  muốn làm gì?
<vubuntor242> em xai hosting linux
<vubuntor242> mat pass cpanel
<codai2810> :-?
<vubuntor242> nhung hoi backup em co dc file shadow
<vubuntor242> jio muon coi pass chang dc
 * codai2810 ko hiểu bạn vubuntor242 đang nói gì :D
<Stanley00> bạn có thể liên hệ với nhà cung cấp ấy...
<vubuntor242> nhung ma minh muon co cach nao de giai ma khong thoi
<vubuntor242> da nho anh kia lien he roi
<n2i> vubuntor242: nghe đâu cơ may là vẫn có
<favadi> về cơ bản là giãi mã rất khó khăn
<n2i> nhưng mà chắc phải xài vài cái siêu máy tính :P
<favadi> không đáng để làm
<vubuntor242> vay ha
<vubuntor242> vay thi noi la khong di
<vubuntor242> :D
<afterlastangel> Tham gia bầu chọn nào http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=18252&p=150852
<bksupybot> Title: Bầu chọn thành viên tích cực và nhận quà tặng ubuntu-vn - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<codai2810> tích cực chém gió trên kênh irc #vnluser có đc tính ko nhể
<C4NoC> :]]
<favadi> codai2810: hello em
<codai2810> hello anh
 * favadi thở dài nhìn cả channel vắng bắng nữ nhi
 * codai2810 là nam nhi đại trượng phu
<vubuntor571> chao cacban
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor571> minh co 1 dia livesentos
<vubuntor571> minh chay linecd
<vubuntor571> de test loi phan cung
<vubuntor571> nhung khi vao o dia thi doi passwrod root
<vubuntor571> ko biet password root mac dinh cua no la di nua
<C4NoC> live của thằng nào?
<vubuntor571> centos
<C4NoC> của thằng nào thì lên coi doc
<C4NoC> xem nó nói pass là gì
<codai2810> vubuntor571: mặc định ko có
<vubuntor571> ko co la ko dung
<codai2810> vubuntor571: :D
<codai2810> vubuntor571: vậy bạn kiếm doc xem rồi nó là gì thì bảo mềnh với nhé, mềnh ở đây đợi, thanks :)
<Stanley00> thử với pass root và toor chưa?
<C4NoC> 12qwaszx
<C4NoC> 11. What is the root password of the CentOS 5 Live CD?
<C4NoC> No password set for root (as of CentOS-5.1)
<vubuntor001> alo
<codai2810> ola
<vubuntor001> co bac nao giup minh voi
<codai2810> giúp dề
<vubuntor001> minh dang cai cai gparted
<vubuntor001> down ve goi cco duoi tar.bz2
<codai2810> sao hai hôm nay lắm người gparted thế :D
<vubuntor001> khong biet lam sao
<Stanley00> LOL
<codai2810> vubuntor001: trên mạng có hướng dẫn cài gói tar.* đấy bạn, google thử nhé
<vubuntor001> google search moi tay co ca video huong dan nhung ma van khong cai duoc
<vubuntor001> bo tay
<codai2810> vubuntor001: vì sao ko cài đc? nếu có lỗi thì đó là lỗi gì?
<vubuntor001> doi chut minh post len
<C4NoC> :|
<C4NoC> cài thì apt-get, hay yum
<C4NoC> chứ tar.bz2 cái gì trời
<vubuntor001> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<vubuntor001> loi ne` "E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?"
<Stanley00> oops
<codai2810> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<codai2810> vubuntor001: bạn có đang cài cái gì khác ko? :D
<vubuntor001> khong
<vubuntor001> dang cai moi cai day de format usb ma khong dc
<vubuntor001> windows loi
<vubuntor001> danh sai ubutur
<codai2810> vubuntor001: vậy thì sudo rm /var/lib/dpkg/lock
<vubuntor001> ?
<vubuntor001> lenh do lam gi vay
<codai2810> ko biết, hỏi anh google í :)
<vubuntor001> no bao tiep nhu nay ne "E: dpkg was interrupted, you must manually run 'sudo dpkg --configure -a' to correct the problem. "
<codai2810> sudo dpkg --configure -a
<vubuntor001> uh
<vubuntor001> oach
<vubuntor001> van khong dc
<codai2810> :-/
<vubuntor001> pac co cach nao foram usb ko
<vubuntor001> ko cai duoc thang nay
<codai2810> nháy phải chọn format :-/
<vubuntor001> lam gi co
<codai2810> ko nhớ, hình như là có
<vubuntor001> phai trong windows dau ma click fai chon foramt
<codai2810> chờ tí
<codai2810> t mang usb ra thá»­
<codai2810> =]]
<Stanley00> ubuntu có disk util gì đấy, có thể format được đấy
<vubuntor001> co thi minh dau phai kho so di cai thang gparted
<Stanley00> vubuntor001: bạn cài cái bản ubuntu nào vậy?
<vubuntor001> 10.04
<vubuntor001> 10.04 lst
<codai2810> ko có nút foramt thật =))
<codai2810> dùng disk utility thử xem
<vubuntor001> thanks de minh len ong google search chut coi co dc ko
<vubuntor001> tao usb boot de ghost lai cai win ma ko dc
<Stanley00> không thể không có, chạy cái lệnh palimpsest xem nào
<codai2810> vubuntor001: bỏ luôn win đi, thế là xong
<tux|lion> +1 codai2810
<tux|lion> GATO với vubuntor001 vì không cài được windows
<vubuntor001> ?
<vubuntor001> may bi loi ko vao duoc win tao cai menu boot de ghost thi bi loi win thi ko vao duoc chi vao duoc thang ubutu ma thoi
<vubuntor001> khong co dia boot
<vubuntor001> danh tim cach bien usb thanh cai dia boot ma lai khong format duoc
<codai2810> mkfs...
<vubuntor001> loai hoay ca buoi chieu cai thang gparted ma khong duoc hic
<tux|lion> chưa hiểu vubuntor001 bị sao :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor001: trường hợp này, bạn nên kiếm cái grub4dos, tạo cái usb hiren, rồi lấy cái hiren, boot live Xp rồi làm gì thì làm, over.
<vubuntor001> bi loi win dang can tao usb boot nhung ma khong biet tao tren ubuntu!
<tux|lion> tại usb boot windows trên ubuntu hả ?
<tux|lion> unetbootin như cũng tạo được thì tải
<tux|lion> nhưng mà để cài.
<tux|lion> còn windows lỗi thì chịu.
<tux|lion> mình chỉ hay ghost thôi =]]
<vubuntor001> win loi thi bo qua minh can tao usb boot de ghost lai win
 * tux|lion vào máy nào chả biết nó làm sao cứ ghost bừa =]]
<tux|lion> vubuntor001: nếu vào được ubuntu
<tux|lion> thì tạo cái menu ghost grub4dos
<vubuntor001> ?
<tux|lion> rồi đưa cái ghost 11.5 vô đó
<vubuntor324> cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor324> máy mình "yếu"
<vubuntor324> ram chỉ có 512 à
<tux|lion> rồi boot vào grub4dos -> ghost -> hành hạ windows
<vubuntor324> vậy có cài dc ubuntu hk
<vubuntor001> may minh cung co cai do roi nhung ma bi loi vao la may treo luon
<tux|lion> vubuntor324: debian hay hoặc distro khác nhẹ hơn
<vubuntor001> may minh cung co cai do(ghost 11.5) roi nhung ma bi loi vao la may treo luon
<tux|lion> vubuntor001: thế thì chịu thôi.
<tux|lion> =]]
<vubuntor001> hic
 * tux|lion chả xài ghost đỡ mệt
<vubuntor001> pac nao chi cho cach tao usb boot di
<tux|lion> khỏi xài windows đỡ phải ghost :D
<vubuntor001> sac
<tux|lion> vubuntor001: nó chạy ghost đã lỗi
<tux|lion> thì cho dù trên máy hay CD/USB cũng thế thôi :)
<tux|lion> grub4dos nó load cái kia lên RAM mà.
<vubuntor001> khong phai vay dau do cai menu boot trong win minh co van de chu moi khi boot bang dia voi usb van binh thuong
<vubuntor001> neu tao them dong menu boot moi copy file moi vao thi sao nhi ?
<tux|lion> Tiếng việt dùm ?
 * tux|lion đọc hiểu tiếng việt ếu dấu kém
<vubuntor001> uh
<Stanley00> tux|lion: à, sn này, cần báo cáo cái Onlinedoenloader, cái trang nhaccuatui.com có video nữa, mới tải xmen về coi thử, toàn đuôi mp3, sn fix chỗ này dùm được không?
<tux|lion> Stanley00:  đổi thành flv giùm mình =]]
<tux|lion> hay mp4 cũng được ]]
<vubuntor001> nếu mình thêm cai menu boot mới vao file boot.ini liêu có được không nhi
 * tux|lion mặc định cho nó thành mp3 hết =]]
<Stanley00> tux|lion: ubuntu mà, đuôi file đâu quan trọng đâu :D
<tux|lion> tux|lion: thế thì kệ nó =]]
<tux|lion> commit sau :D
<Stanley00> tux|lion: chỉ sợ cho mấy bạn xài window :))
 * tux|lion không nghĩ mấy bạn xài window sẽ dùng cái của mình.
<Stanley00> tux|lion: LOL
<tux|lion> Máy đang đơ, ếu mở Eclipse lên được
<vubuntor001> à cho mình hỏi cái này chút sao minh giải nén file .rar không đuợc vậy
<tux|lion> chuột phải chọn extract here
<vubuntor001> báo lỗi
<vubuntor001> Archive type not supported.
<tux|lion> Stanley00: thế các bạn zing rồi nhacso.net có video hem ta ?
<tux|lion> cho xin cái link coi :)
<Stanley00> tux|lion: chỉ biết bên nhaccuatui thôi, chờ xí
<vubuntor001> giải nén bị lỗi này "Archive type not supported." làm sao các pac ơi
<Stanley00> tux|lion: link xmen nè http://www.nhaccuatui.com/nghe?L=mSSWyI6RT7Zp
<bksupybot> Title: X-Men : The Last Stand (2006) - msrken (at www.nhaccuatui.com)
<Stanley00> vubuntor001: cài gói unrar vào...
<tux|lion> Stanley00: okey fix lại tí thôi mà :D
<Stanley00> tux|lion: nhanh vậy à, ngưỡng mộ sn ghê <3
<tux|lion> Stanley00: chưa, biết cách fix thôi, máy đang build
<tux|lion> ếu mở được cái gì =))
<Stanley00> tux|lion: :D
<vubuntor838> làm sao giải nén file rar trong ubuntu vậy
<Stanley00> vubuntor838: cài gói unrar vào...
<vubuntor838> ?
<vubuntor838> chỉ cho mình cách cài chứ mình có bit đâu
<Stanley00> mở software center lên mà cài bạn à
<Stanley00> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor838> thấy nó chạy mãi mà chẳng download được gì là sao ?
<Stanley00> thường thì cái bạn vừa làm chỉ là "use thí source" chưa có "install" chờ nó tải xong, chọn install là OK
<vubuntor838> ở tiến trình in progess thì nó không chạy dừng lại ở 0%
<vubuntor838> cài gì cũng vậy không thấy nó chạy cứ như mất mạng ý
<vubuntor993> loi printer state: idle-ccp send_data error khi in trong ubuntu 11.04
<vubuntor993> co ai biet chi minh voi
<vubuntor993> co ai khong
 * n2i chẳng có máy in mà xài :3
<vubuntor993> minh cai may in gap loi nay van chua su aduoc
<n2i> vubuntor993: có lẽ mọi người ngủ hết rồi
<n2i> sáng mai bạn quay lại nhé
<n2i> có thể ai đó sẽ giúp được
<n2i> nói thật mình chưa có cái máy in nào mà xài :P
<vubuntor993> uh, chac phai cho sang mai thoi
<n2i> 1h30 :3
<vubuntor945> wine không có âm thanh là sao vậy mọi người ơi ? :)
<vubuntor945> mình đang dùng Ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor945> mọi người ngủ hết rồi ah :-)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-22
<vubuntor607> root@dangbeo1991:/home/dangbeo# crontab -e                                     0-59 * * * * /bin/date > /dev/console crontab: usage error: no arguments permitted after this option usage:	crontab [-u user] file 	crontab [ -u user ] [ -i ] { -e | -l | -r } 		(default operation is replace, per 1003.2) 	-e	(edit user's crontab) 	-l	(list user's crontab) 	-r	(delete user's crontab) 	-i	(prompt before deleting user's crontab)
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor607> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor607> http://paste.ubuntu.com/778152/
<vubuntor607> tớ gõ lệnh crontab
<vubuntor607> không biết sao lại không được
<vubuntor607> mong các bạn giúp
<Stanley00> bạn muốn làm gì với crontab đó?
<vubuntor607> tớ lập lịch bất kì thồi
<vubuntor607> tớ sắp thi
<vubuntor607> lên thử thôi mà
<vubuntor607> nhưng lập lịch gì nó cũng báo lỗi như thế
<Stanley00> cái nó vừa xuất là hướng dẫn sử dụng crontab
<Stanley00> muốn thêm, bạn chạy lệnh "crontab -e"
<vubuntor607> cái dòng đầu báo lỗi mà
<vubuntor607> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor607> tớ thử phát
<vubuntor607> bạn ơi gõ crontab -e tạo lịch rồi nó hiện ra cái ghi lịch ghi lịch vào làm sao để nó chạy
<Stanley00> bạn đã lưu lại vào thoát khỏi trình soạn thảo đó chưa?
<vubuntor607> tớ chưa
<Stanley00> nếu làm rồi và lịch bạn viết đúng thì nó sẽ chạy thôi
<vubuntor607> lưu thế nào vậy bạn
<vubuntor607> tớ hơi ngu về cái này
<Stanley00> èo, bạn dùng trình soạn thảo nào vậy?
<vubuntor607> nano
<Stanley00> vậy thì Ctrl+O và Ctrl+X
<Stanley00> HD nó nằm ngay dưới màn hình đó mà
<vubuntor607> tớ làm rồi đến chỗ đặt tên
<Stanley00> cứ enter thôi
<vubuntor607> nó hiện lưu dưới dạng tên khác thì no à
<Stanley00> tên khác nào?
<Stanley00> cứ Ctrl+O , enter, CTrl+X thôi :-ss
<vubuntor607> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor607> mình làm được rồi
<vubuntor607> hì hục từ sáng
<vubuntor607> thanks bạn nhiều
<Stanley00> mình thấy là bạn nên bắt đầu từ cái gì đơn giản thôi
<vubuntor607> mình học đến đây rôi
<Stanley00> nano, hoặc vi mà xài chưa thạo thì crontab làm gì?
<vubuntor607> nhưng sách bọn tớ nó không dạy cái đấy
<vubuntor607> nó chơi mỗi lệnh
<vubuntor607> nên tớ mới phải tự mò
<Stanley00> vubuntor607: vậy bạn nên xem qua 2 lệnh "man" và "info" trước
<vubuntor607> ừ
<vubuntor607> thanks bạn
<vubuntor697> alo
<vubuntor697> hi xin chao
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<hiepmc> hj
<vubuntor449> 2!
<vubuntor449> có ai tư vấn giúp mình nên chọn bản unbuntu nào không?
<Tux|Ubuntu> windows 7 ultimate cracked
<vubuntor449> cái zì vậy :o
<vubuntor449> win 7 ?
<C4NoC> lulz
<C4NoC> thích cái gì thì xài
<C4NoC> sao phải hỏi
<vubuntor449> :(
<vubuntor449> mình chưa dùng ubuntu bao zờ
<vubuntor449> hỏi nên dùng cái nào dễ dùng hơn
<vubuntor449> giao diện đơn giản, đẹp
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor449: cái nào cũng thế cả, dùng thì biết
<Tux|Ubuntu> tiện với người này không tiện với người khác
<vubuntor449> Bạn nói rõ cho mình về mấy lại môi trường cho mình đi
<vubuntor449> gnome
<C4NoC> down mấy cái livecd về chạy thử
<vubuntor449> kde
<C4NoC> thích cái nào thì cài
<vubuntor449> liveCD?
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<vubuntor449> ?
<C4NoC> ko thì lên utube mà xem
<vubuntor449> luveCD là gì bạn?
<vubuntor449> liveCD
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<nobawk> là đĩa CD sống
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4YC1hilQneY
 * Tux|Ubuntu plugin google cho pidgin tiện phết
<C4NoC> sao tiện
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: thì đỡ ra google paste link vô
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: trong thời kí bot nó die :)
<favadi> ủa mấy hôm trước thấy có ai đang host con bot rồi mà
<vubuntor449> có vẻ cài ubuntu hơi lằng nhằng ở bước phân vùng :-s
<vubuntor449> cần 2 phân vùng?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor449: một cái cũng được nếu RAM lớn hơn 4G
 * Tux|Ubuntu mà phân vùng thì có gì phực tạp đâu lol
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor449> ram mình 3Gb :-s
<vubuntor449> zậy là phải cần 2 phân vùng cho ubuntu hở
<hiepmc> http://www.facebook.com/h2audio?ref=tn_tnmn#!/media/set/?set=a.238006246272341.56576.100001889012395&type=1
<C4NoC> 1 tohai
<C4NoC> ram 3G cần ếu gì swap nữa
<favadi> C4NoC: sao không cần :|
<favadi> lỡ hibernate lấy swap đâu mà phi vào :|
<C4NoC> ram nhiều, xài có hết đâu
<C4NoC> hibernate làm cái jề
<C4NoC> standby, hoặc shutdown
<C4NoC> :3
<nobawk> hò hò
<favadi> hibernate cho nó sành điệu
<favadi> chứng tỏ mềnh là dân chơi :|
<nobawk> 3G cũng ếu build nổi qemu-kvm
<C4NoC> bá»±a
<nobawk> nên đừng nói 3G ko cần swap
<C4NoC> build gì?
<C4NoC> build qemu-kvm?
<nobawk> C4NoC: mình mới unmerge qemu-kvm nè :))
<C4NoC> lởm
<favadi> +1 nobawk, đề nhị ban C4NoC vì lừa tình mem mới
<nobawk> -j4 phát là nó ngốn hết ram
<C4NoC> xài ubuntu compile qemu-kvm?
 * nobawk mình nghĩ C4NoC đang chửi qemu-kvm lởm
<C4NoC> bịnh hoạn đến thế fa
<C4NoC> mềnh cũng build nè, cũng emerge nè , swap ko cần nè
<favadi> ủa các sn toàn nhảy sang ubuntu-vn dọa build là thế nào
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thì đấy
 * favadi vote ban cả C4NoC lẫn n0bawk 
<favadi> ủa nhầm :|
<C4NoC> đang bảo xài ubuntu, ram 3G khỏi swap
<favadi> sao lại có nobawk với cả n0bawk thees kia
<C4NoC> tự dưng bảo build ko đủ ram
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor449> zì thế này
<vubuntor449> :o
<vubuntor449> thôi túm lại là swap cho chắc ăn
<C4NoC> nuthin
<vubuntor449> có chừng 1-2GB có bao nhiu :D
<vubuntor449> cho hỏi xíu
<vubuntor449> mình thấy khá rắc rối khi phân vùng trên liveCD
<vubuntor449> vậy mình dùng soft trong đĩa boot phân vùng
<C4NoC> cũng dc
<vubuntor449> format rồi mới cài ubuntu dc không?
<vubuntor449> ubuntu trên Primary hoặc Logical đều được phải không?
<nobawk> C4NoC: bạn tự nghĩ đi
<nobawk> :))
<nobawk> 3G là cái ếu gì đâu
<nobawk> vài ngày có cái mem leakage thì tha hồ mà sướng :))
<C4NoC> mem leak, có swap thì hơn à
<C4NoC> xài bình thường, thì 3G xài hết à
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> nhảm vl thật
<C4NoC> tự dưng nói chuyện này đá chuyện kia
<vubuntor449> bó tay mấy bạn
<vubuntor449> swap hay không cũng đâu quan trọng zì
<vubuntor449> 3Gb đúng là dùng dư, vì mình chẳng làm zì nhìu, chủ íu vọc thử thôi, chứ vẫn Windows
<vubuntor449> Swap cũng chẳng sao vì ổ cứng tốn chừng vài Gb thì có nhiu đâu
<vubuntor449> :))
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thì đang nói thế
<C4NoC> 3G đủ xài, thích thì thêm swap, ko thì bỏ luôn cũng dc
<C4NoC> chứ ai nói gì đâu
<vubuntor449> :))
<C4NoC> tự dưng nhảy vào bảo build blah blah , rồi mem leak
<vubuntor449> :))
<vubuntor449> zờ thì dùng đĩa boot
<vubuntor449> vào del cái phân vùng win 7 (hư rồi, để đó cả tháng) =))
<vubuntor449> sau đó cài ubuntu
<vubuntor449> creat ổ mới
<vubuntor449> định dạng
<vubuntor449> okie
<vubuntor449> nói chung lúc đó tự sử =))
<vubuntor449> a2k còn vấn đề nữa
<vubuntor449> dual boot sao đây?
<vubuntor449> đang dùng XP
<C4NoC> tự nhận
<vubuntor449> ?
<vubuntor449> sau khi cài nó có hiện màn hình boot cho mình chọn không?
<C4NoC> có
<vubuntor449> zậy nếu ubuntu tr9uoc71 rồi mới cài xp thì sao
<vubuntor449> hiện không?
<vubuntor449> tại lỡ hư XP cài lại thì......
<vubuntor449> rắc rối
<Stanley00> đúng là hơi rắc rối, nhưng... bạn không nên lo xa vậy đâu
<Stanley00> vì giờ có nói, tới đó sợ bạn lại quên, lên hỏi lại thì...
<vubuntor449> :D
<vubuntor449> còn vấn đề cúi
<vubuntor449> nên ubuntu hay kubuntu đây ;))
<vubuntor449> mình thích đẹp
<Stanley00> thích cái nào xào cai đó
<vubuntor449> thì bạn đang xài cái nào?
<Stanley00> mỗi cái có cái đẹp riêng, bạn nghiên cứu qua giao diện rồi hãy chọn
 * Stanley00 thích đẹp đơn giản, default unity :D
<vubuntor117> cai may in HP 1005 trong ubuntu 11.04 nhu the nao vay? ai giup voi?
<C4NoC> google
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> http://hplipopensource.com/hplip-web/models/laserjet/hp_laserjet_p1005.html
<vubuntor117> cho minh hoi cau hinh nhu the nao vay?
<C4NoC> đọc trong đó
<C4NoC> ko thì vào chỗ printer ấy
<C4NoC> add máy in vào
<vubuntor117> thanks, de minh thu xem
<vubuntor214> bạn ới ời
<vubuntor214> sao mình cài bằng cách "Cài đặt bằng files iso từ ổ cứng qua GRUB4DOS"
<vubuntor214> mà hok được :(
<C4NoC> :|
<vubuntor214> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide#Nh.E1.BA.ADn_di.E1.BB.87n_ph.E1.BA.A7n_c.E1.BB.A9ng
<C4NoC> thôi xin, ghi ra cái usb đi
<C4NoC> hay cái cd
<vubuntor214> ?
<vubuntor214> mình hok có CD
<vubuntor214> có iso àk
<C4NoC> usb
<vubuntor214> :(
<vubuntor214> chứ hok dc trên HDD àk
<vubuntor214> trên HDD nhanh hơn mà
 * n2i cao thủ là đây :P
<vubuntor214> :D
<vubuntor214> "Sau khi reboot, đến màn hình chọn, các bạn chọn Start GRUB4DOS, sau đó chọn Install Ubuntu."
<vubuntor214> nhưng sau khi chọn GRUB4DOS
<vubuntor214> thì nó ra típ 4 cái để chọn
<vubuntor214> mà chón cái nào cũng như nhau
<vubuntor214> hok dc
<vubuntor651> help vs
<vubuntor651> mới thử
<vubuntor651> không nghe được âm thanh
<vubuntor651> zờ sao?
<Stanley00> ???
<lmq2401> vubuntor651: Chỉnh để nghe được âm thanh :)
<vubuntor651> mới thử ubuntu
<vubuntor651> chưa cài
<vubuntor651> thử thôi
<vubuntor651> xem được clip
<vubuntor651> nhưng hok nghe được âm thanh
<vubuntor651> thíu Driver a2k :-s
<lmq2401> Thường thì không phải là thiếu đâu
<vubuntor651> why?
<vubuntor651> :-s
<vubuntor651> mạng ok
<vubuntor651> Vga chắc cũng ok
<vubuntor651> chỉ có mỗi cái là hok nghe được
<lmq2401> Vậy thì chỉnh để cho nghe được
<hiepmc> system -> Administration -> additional driver thá»­ xem :d
<vubuntor651> OMG~
<vubuntor651> zờ lại qua ubuntu típ
<vubuntor651> cho mình tổng hợp cách kỉm tra driver đi
<vubuntor651> kiểm tra tất cả driver cách nào?
<hiepmc> system -> Administration -> additional driver thá»­ xem :d
<hiepmc> thiếu cái nào update là đc
<hiepmc> ;)
<lmq2401> Vào chương trình Additional Driver
<lmq2401> Dùng giao diện Unity thì chỉnh cần gõ "Ad" vô cái cái khung tìm kiếm là nó sẽ hiện ra liền
<n2i> vubuntor651: xem clip định dạng gì?
<vubuntor651> :-s
<vubuntor651> quên rồi
<vubuntor651> nhưng mở file nhạc cũng không được luôn
<vubuntor651> để qua kỉm tra xem thử
<n2i> vubuntor651: ai bảo mở không được
<n2i> mở được, nhưng chưa nghe được
<n2i> vì thiếu codec
<n2i> nếu muốn nghe, bạn phải cài codec vào
<vubuntor651> mở lên mà
<vubuntor651> nó chạy luôn
<vubuntor651> nhưng hok nghe zỉ2 hết
<n2i> còn tại sao lại phải cài mà không tích hợp luôn thì ít lâu sau sẽ hiểu
<n2i> vubuntor651: thì đấy
<n2i> thiếu codec
<n2i> ok
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor651> mình mở bằng 2 file trong folder ngoài desktop mà
<vubuntor651> hình như 2 cái đó cũng là để mình test
<vubuntor651> nếu vậy thì phải nghe được chứ
<n2i> à, quên
<n2i> vào sound xem lại các thiết lập xem sao
<favadi> bấm vào hình cái loa rồi chỉnh chọt lại
 * n2i chắc giờ Ubuntu đã khác :P
<vubuntor651> uk
<vubuntor651> reboot máy đã
<vubuntor651> P~
<n2i> vubuntor651: boot vào Ubuntu rồi lên đây bạn
<vubuntor160> dang onl = ubuntu
<vubuntor160> => internet ok
<vubuntor160> con` mo cai' Driver zi` da^y' thi` hok co' zi` ca
<vubuntor160> thoi^ cai` dai luon^ ho* ^^~
<vubuntor160> a dc roi
<vubuntor160> do no mute ^^~
<vubuntor160> thoi cai` day
<Stanley00> ROFL
<vubuntor209> Swap thi` dinh dang la` linux-swap ho?
<favadi> vubuntor209: yes
<n2i> vubuntor209: yep
<vubuntor209> swap va` phan vung` cai` minh` deu^` de^ la` logical
<vubuntor209> dc hok?
<Stanley00> dc
<vubuntor209> 20 GB du chua
<vubuntor209> swap 1GB
<hiepmc> bản Linux Kernel 3.1.5 hiện tại là mới nhất phải không các pro
<n2i> hiepmc: 3.2 release rồi mà :|
<n2i> vubuntor209: ram nhiêu? tính xài những gì?
<n2i> swap 1 - 2G ok rồi
<hiepmc> vậy ak
<vubuntor209> :">
<hiepmc> :)
<vubuntor209> cho hoi3
<n2i> swap ~ 1/2 -> 1 RAM
<vubuntor209> chon phan vung` roi` bam^' install thi`....
<hiepmc> @n2i em tưởng = 1 ram or x2 ram chứ
<vubuntor209> "no root file system is defined"
<vubuntor209> la2 sao?
<hiepmc> swap
<favadi> vubuntor209: chọn vào phaan vùng đó rồi mount nó vào /
<vubuntor792> C4NoC: hi nh Noc :)
<vubuntor792> ủa gõ chữ anh nó chạy đâu mất
<C4NoC> vubuntor209, hi e
<n2i> hiepmc: cái 2xRAM đó xưa rồi :3
<Stanley00> hiepmc: swap = 2 Ram cách đây khá lây rồi, thời còn 128MB Ram ấy :D
<hiepmc> :D
<hiepmc> em đọc sách của nhưng năm trước thấy ghi thế
<hiepmc> :))
<hiepmc> nói thế chứ em vẫn để = ram :D
<n2i> swap = RAM = 2G <-- chả mấy khi xài tới :|
<hiepmc> vang
<hiepmc> hj
<n2i> không tiếc 2G, nhưng mà thấy áy náy thế nào khi có thêm một cái sda[x]
<hiepmc> :d
<hiepmc> có cái hình vừa search dc ;))
<hiepmc> http://sixe.es/blog/wp-content/bsd-windows-linux.jpg
<vubuntor494> lai gap van de` roii`
<hiepmc> ??
<vubuntor494> the installer needs to commit changers to partition tables, but cannot do so because partitions on the following mount points could not be unmounted:
<vubuntor494> please close any applications using these mount points
<vubuntor494> would you like the installer to try to unmount these partitions again?
<vubuntor494> quay lai hoac tiep tuc deu hok dc
<vubuntor494> giup minh di
<vubuntor494> nay~ zo` cu' nhu zay
<n2i> vubuntor494: nãy có ``mount'' phân vùng nào không?
<vubuntor494> hok
<vubuntor494> phan vung xong la` cai` ma`
<vubuntor494> :((
<vubuntor494> tuc la zo phai tu format ho?
<n2i> hmm
<n2i> bạn dùng gparted để phân vùng?
<n2i> và đã tắt gparted chưa?
<n2i> có chương trình nào đang xài hdd hem? :3
<vubuntor494> gparted?
<vubuntor494> co di dau
<vubuntor494> install vs firefox thoi
<Stanley00> n2i: cái này nghe giống khi dùng file iso để cài quá vậy...
<vubuntor079> bực lắm rồi
<vubuntor079> cài nãy zờ hok dc
<Stanley00> ???
<vubuntor079> á á á
<Stanley00> cài bằng iso và grub4dos đúng không?
<vubuntor079> hok
<vubuntor079> iso
<vubuntor079> cũng cài trên HDD
<vubuntor079> nhưng = cái làm cho usb ấy
<Stanley00> tức là bạn bung iso ra hdd, không bung ra usb ?
<vubuntor079> uk
<vubuntor079> có cái soft ấy
<vubuntor079> soft ấy có 2 cn
<vubuntor079> bung lên usb và hard disk
<vubuntor079> mình bung lên HDD
<Stanley00> đấy, ngay từ đầu đã có người bảo bung ra usb đi. bạn không nghe theo thì phải chịu thôi
<Stanley00> muốn cài theo kiểu của bạn, hình như lúc cài không được chia lại phân vùng. có từ "hình như" bởi vì minh chưa cài như tế bao giờ, chỉ đoán thế
<vubuntor079> có 2 cái usb mà bị mất 1 cái rồi
<vubuntor079> mà nghe nói cài = usb dễ hư usb
<Stanley00> vubuntor079: ơ, vậy á? mình dùng cài từ 9.10 tới giờ
<Stanley00> có thấy gì đâu :-ss
<n2i> lol
<n2i> thảo nào mà kêu ai ái
<n2i> siêu nhơn có khác :P
<Stanley00> n2i: :))
<vubuntor079> ?
<vubuntor079> zì thế
<vubuntor079> :((
<vubuntor079> nếu cách đó không được thì tại sao lại có hướng dẫn
<vubuntor079> của ubuntu-vn mà
<vubuntor079> hok biết thì mới hỏi
<Stanley00> như trên mình nói rồi đó, làm được với dk không chia lại phân vùng
<vubuntor066> hey
<vubuntor995> hi, samba share của mình share file, máy windows 7 không copy,open được ( nhưng vẫn thấy được các file) là do gì vậy? (ubuntu 11.10)
<codai2810> phân quyền ạ
<n2i> vubuntor995: không copy được?
<n2i> mà lại thấy được?
<n2i> 1/2 quyền read à? :P
<codai2810> uh
<vubuntor995> share mình có tích vào ô Guest access(for people without a user account) rồi mà sao không được ta
<nobawk> phải vào phần permision
<codai2810> hề hề, ngồi hóng ở kênh này để ôn môn thực hành hệ điều hành mạng ^o^
<vubuntor995> permission có các mục owner, group, others, có phải là mục others này không
<vubuntor995> trong mục này có File access, có các mục Read only, Read-Write , nhưng mà mình không chọn được các mục này. chọn thế nào cũng nhảy lại mặc định là ---
<nobawk> vubuntor995: ờ chỉnh chỗ đó
<nobawk> codai2810: có mà học được khối
<codai2810> nobawk: có DNS, HTTP, NFS, FTP, Samba thôi mà :-/
<nobawk> học thì tắt máy đi tập trung mà học
<vubuntor811> soss
<nobawk> chưa có gì trong đầu thì nên di ngủ
<vubuntor811> lam sao de chuyen man hinh do hoa sang dong lenh trong red had a
<vubuntor811> cac bac giup e voi
<tinhyeudep> ko biết tý gì về red => p
<tinhyeudep> otay
<tinhyeudep> đấy tiện thể ai biết bỏ cái dấu gạch dưới khi gõ ibus ko
<nobawk> ctrl + Alt + f1
<tinhyeudep> nó cứ làm ngắt chữ h
<tinhyeudep> oài
<codai2810> ctrl
<tinhyeudep> ctrl alt f1 là u mà, người ta đang hoi về red hat m
<tinhyeudep> à
<vubuntor811> la lenh nao ho cac bac
<tinhyeudep> e newbie ko biết đâu b
<tinhyeudep> ác
<tinhyeudep> có ai biết bỏ cái dấu gạch ở ibus nó cứ làm ngắt chữ ko
<codai2810> tinhyeudep: ctrl
<codai2810> nhấn ctrl trước khi enter
<tinhyeudep> ớ, thế mỗi lần lại ấn ctrl ah @@
<codai2810> tập đi
<tinhyeudep> hay quên lắm @@
<codai2810> sau này gõ tên miền tiếng Việt cũng thế mà ;))
<codai2810> (người Việt dùng hàng Việt, dùng tên miền tiếng Việt ;)))
<tinhyeudep> mà thế thì ctrl hay space cũng như nhau @@
<codai2810> tinhyeudep: gõ tên miền tiếng Việt thì phải gõ space rồi lại xóa space ;))
<tinhyeudep> đông gớm, mà im ắng thế
<codai2810> tập trung chơi game
<tinhyeudep> game gi th
<tinhyeudep> e
<tinhyeudep> urban terror a
<codai2810> uh
 * n2i nghe Gorillaz - Greatest Hits 2011
<Stanley00> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/1154006_700b.jpg <= who's next?
<codai2810> Stanley00: chả liên quan gì nhau
<tinhyeudep> a e cho hỏi nút shutdown trên gnome shell nó ở đâu
<tinhyeudep> mình chỉ thấy supend thôi
<noob2011> cái vubuntor đấy là sao
<noob2011> mà thấy lắm người nick vubuntor thế nhể
<vubuntor995> vubuntor là nick đang đăng nhập trên web ;)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-23
<MeiMei> bên đây có vài người
<n2i> :3
<n2i> toàn bot thôi chứ :D
<MeiMei> dạp này bot chết đâu hết òi á, tìm logs hem thấy :|
<vubuntor118> mọi người ơi
<vubuntor118> tính cài ubuntu = usb
<vubuntor118> cần chỉnh trong bios
<vubuntor118> nhưng hok hỉu sao nó bắt nhập pass bios, trong khi chưa hề đặt pass
<vubuntor118> làm sao phá pass đây
<n2i> vubuntor118: chắc là chưa bao giờ đặt hem?
<vubuntor118> đừng kêu tháo máy nha, mình hok được tháo máy :-s
<vubuntor118> @n2i: chắc
<n2i> vubuntor118: thế máy của ai?
<n2i> không lý nào lại thế :3
<vubuntor118> của mình
<vubuntor118> hok biết cách phá pass, search google
<n2i> bios dòng nào? có một số bios có backdoor pass
<vubuntor118> có bày nhìu cách
<vubuntor118> nhưng làm cũng hok dc
<n2i> hò hò
<vubuntor118> thì bấm "del" để vào bios. nó chuyển đến màn hình đen: enter current password
 * n2i máy bàn, đang turnon mà nhấn turnoff một cái là nó restore default. :|
<n2i> hò hò
<n2i> không lý nào lại vậy
<n2i> thế trước đây vào bios được không?
<vubuntor118> được
<n2i> mà cũng đâu nhất thiết phải vào bios mới boot từ usb được :|
<Stanley00> vubuntor118: bạn nên nhớ kỹ lại đi, không có chuyện không đặt pass mà nó tự dưng đòi pass đâu
<vubuntor118> phải chỉnh first boot là usb mới boot dc chứ
<n2i> vubuntor118: xài laptop hãng nào?
<vubuntor118> desktop :">
<n2i> ồ hố
 * MeiMei chưa bao h cài từ usb, ngồi nghe ns n2i sp
<n2i> main bọn nào?
<Stanley00> ddesktop mà không được tháo máy á?
<n2i> MeiMei :P
<n2i> cách đơn giản nhất mình vừa nói ở trên, thử xem
<n2i> cách khác là lột pin cmos <-- done
<vubuntor118> cách nào?
<vubuntor118> "máy bàn, đang turnon mà nhấn turnoff một cái là nó restore default. :|"
<vubuntor118> hở?
<n2i> tức là vừa bấm power cho nó start xong vài s, rồi bấm giữ power cho nó tắt ngủm => bios restore default
<n2i> cũng chỉ là tai nạn gặp mới  biết :P
<vubuntor118> có chắc chắn không?
<vubuntor118> lâu nay cứ lo tránh tắt đột ngột
<vubuntor118> bữa nay cố tính :-s
 * MeiMei tắt hoài, hem thấy sao :D
 * Stanley00 cũng chả thấy nó chuyển sang default
 * Stanley00 vote tháo pin CMOS và rút dây nguồn 15 phút :))
<n2i> Stanley00: laptop?
 * n2i --> desktop
<Stanley00> n2i: cái desktop cùi ở nhà
<n2i> +1 tháo pin cmos
<n2i> Stanley00: có lẽ do nó 'cùi' <-- :)
<Stanley00> n2i: =))
 * n2i main p5g41 - m lx
<n2i> cơ mà làm như thế không thấy hay chút nào, dễ mà chết đôi thứ :|
<vubuntor118> phá = hidrenboot?
<vubuntor118> được không?
<n2i> vubuntor118: nope, I dun think so :|
<n2i> vubuntor118: [Cattleya][VnSharing.net] PC CMOS Cleaner 2.0.rar <-- thấy có cái này
<n2i> ở trong ~/Downloads, mà chưa xài thử xem thế nào :P
<vubuntor555> cac ban co the giup minh dc ko
<vubuntor555> ???
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<n2i> mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, tha hồ xin phép! :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: đi mịa rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: 3D thật
<n2i> lol
<n2i> mình cũng ếu chú ý =))
<vubuntor608> cho em hoi muon cai dat tieng viet cho ubutu 11.10 nhu the nao
<n2i> bạn bật language support lên
<n2i> chọn cài đặt thêm tiếng việt
<n2i> hoặc thấy vietnamese thì bấm tích vào
<n2i> sau đó kéo cái dòng vietnamese đó lên đầu
<n2i> xong cuôi logout rồi login
<vubuntor608> minh lam nhu vay roi nung van ko dc
<n2i> vubuntor608: nếu không được thì tại màn hình login, bạn chọn ngôn ngữ là tiếng Việt thử xem
<vubuntor608> tai man hinh login luc dau minh dang nhap vao ah
<vubuntor608> man hinh dang nhap thi dau co tieng viet
<n2i> vubuntor608: cài chưa?
<n2i> hình như trong mớ entry đó còn có other nữa thì phải mà?
<vubuntor608> minh cai roi ma
 * n2i ai xài Ubuntu 11.10 ra support =))
<vubuntor608> minh khong hieu
<vubuntor608> minh moi vao hoc ubutu nen mu tit
<n2i> hmm
<n2i> đâu cực đến vậy bạn
<n2i> xài tạm tiếng Anh hay tiếng Tàu đi rồi lúc khác thử lại :|
<vubuntor608> chinh xac
<vubuntor608> cai nay chi co tieng anh va tieng tau ko thoi
<vubuntor608> cam ban nhieu nhe
<n2i> lol
 * n2i đã từng xài tiếng Việt phe phe
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: có siêu nhơn!
<vubuntor608> minh dung laptop ko dung go so duoc o ban phim tren
<n2i> vubuntor608: khoan nào, ý bạn là không đánh được tiếng Việt?
<n2i> tức gõ tiếng Việt?
<n2i> hay là sử dụng tiếng Việt cho giao diện của nó?
<vubuntor608> ko. minh ko go duoc cac chu so nhu 1,2 van 6 tren day so dau ay
<vubuntor608> minh hoi ca hai y
<n2i> đó là câu hỏi sau, ý mình là câu hỏi trước cơ
<vubuntor608> y dau ko duoc minh hoi y hai ma
<n2i> nếu muốn gõ tiếng Việt
<n2i> ok
 * Tux|Ubuntu ngáp
<n2i> tức là dùng giao diện tiếng Việt
<Tux|Ubuntu> vừa đi chơi tí hehe
<vubuntor608> dung roi
 * n2i bên windows  xài tiếng Anh phe phe có sao đâu :|
<n2i> lol
<vubuntor608> minh muon dung giao dien tieng viet cho ubutu 11.10
<Tux|Ubuntu> ờ
<Tux|Ubuntu> thì sao ?
<vubuntor608> thi sang ben nay dung thu tieng viet cho wen truoc da
<vubuntor608> huong dan cai giao dien tieng viet
<vubuntor608> tai sao mình ko cài được google chrom cho bản ubutu này vậy
<codai2810> .exe?
<n2i> vubuntor608: cài được chớ
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor608 có lẽ bạn nên ngó qua đây trước
<ubot2> vubuntor608 có lẽ bạn nên ngó qua đây trước: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Tux|Ubuntu> Sao đêm nay lạnh thế nhở
<C4NoC> nóng bỏ bu
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: ra ngoài Bắc coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> lại sun cả lại á
<vubuntor608> o ngoai bắc lạnh lám bạn ah
<C4NoC> bèo
<C4NoC> mềnh ở đó hồi nó 6-7oC
<vubuntor608> hjhj
<vubuntor608> bây giờ chỉ là 12 ,13 thyhoi
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: ếu biết bình thường cũng ếu làm sao
<C4NoC> bèo
<Tux|Ubuntu> nay ra ngoài có tí mà sun lại
 * Tux|Ubuntu đang run
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> mềnh càng ra ngoài, càng ấm
<C4NoC> chạy xe cũng ấm hơn
<vubuntor608> lạnh thì di choi thich mà
<C4NoC> có ngồi 1 chỗ
<C4NoC> thì lạnh
<C4NoC> ngoài đó lạnh, đi chơi sướng
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: sướng cái ếu gì
<C4NoC> trong này nóng thấy bà
<codai2810> lạnh thì chui vào chăn gõ máy tính rất là thích :)
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi mình thì sướng ếu gì
<codai2810> ghét ra ngoài
<vubuntor608> noi chung khong khi noel và tet lanh ty thi hay
<Tux|Ubuntu> C4NoC: ờ thì giời nó mà mát mát thì phê
<codai2810> cơ mà mời mọi người qua #vnluser nhể :P
<n2i> lạnh run run, da tái, môi tím, mũi đỏ ...
 * C4NoC hầm hập
<vubuntor885> sao thế
<C4NoC> nóng
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor608> ko mat chu
<vubuntor885> đang sg nè, mất ghê
<vubuntor885> êEnd
<vubuntor885> n
<vubuntor885> n
 * Tux|Ubuntu chui chân vào chăn
<vubuntor041> ?
<vubuntor608> vao chan thi thich nhat roi
<C4NoC> sg mà mát?
<vubuntor041> rất mắt là đằng khác
<vubuntor608> dien dan hay la chat nhi
<vubuntor608> hjhj
<C4NoC> nóng thấy mồ nội
<n2i> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor041> không có việc gì thì chát chơi!!!
<vubuntor330> tai sao minh khong cai duoc google chrom cho ubutu 11.10
<C4NoC> chromium
<C4NoC> cài cái đó á
<Tux|Ubuntu> sudo apt-get install google-chrome
<vubuntor330> sau do thi lam nhu the nao nua
<vubuntor330> minh da dung lenh do trong terminall roi
<Tux|Ubuntu> ngồi đợi
<vubuntor041> tại sao không sử dụng Ubuntu Sofsware Center?
<vubuntor330> sao nhanh lam xong luon ma
<vubuntor330> neu dung ubutu software certer thi lam nhu the nao
<vubuntor041> mở nó lên và search thôi, sau đó nhấn install và chờ
<vubuntor330> neu da cai roi thi lam sao tim duoc no vay
<vubuntor041> +alt + F2
<vubuntor041> hoặc nhán nút giữa ctril và alt
<vubuntor041> clich more apps
<vubuntor330> sao minh an ctrl va alt ko thay xuat hien gi vay
<vubuntor330> con an alt voi f2  thi len nhu kieu tim kiem ko thoi
<vubuntor041> cái nút giữa ctril và alt ấy
<vubuntor330> minh lam duoc roi
<vubuntor330> thanhk nhe
<vubuntor041> np ^^!
<vubuntor330> cai giao dien tieng viet nhu the nao nhi
<n0bawk> vì ubuntu software center cũng đâu có gì hay :))
<vubuntor041> ubuntu software có giao diện thân thiện cho người mới sủ dụng
<vubuntor041> bạn nên dùng tiếng anh cho quen, dùng tiếng việt va vấp nhiều thứ khó giải quyết lắm
<vubuntor330> tại sao mình không dùng gõ chữ số được trên bàn phím của máy tinh  laptop
<vubuntor330> tai sao minh không nghe nhac truc tuyen dc
<vubuntor041> cái này nhiều nguyên nhân nhưng nguyên nhân thường gặp là do lúc cài đặt bạn không chọn bàn phím uk mà chọn bàn phim việt nam.
<vubuntor041> cái này tớ không biết cách giải quyết
<vubuntor330> dowloand ve thi nghe dc ma nghe truc tuyen  thi kho
<vubuntor041> không nghe được nhạc là do bạn chưa cài flash
<n0bawk> vubuntor041: với mình thì mình ko thấy nó có gì thân thiện cả
<vubuntor041> nói thật tớ vẫn khoái cái teminal hơn, nhìn hoành tá tràng, é hé hé :D
 * n0bawk chả cần nhìn hoành tá tràng, cái gì nhanh gọn tiện thì dùng :3
<vubuntor041> thì cái gì cũng từ từ chứ, bạn ấy mới dùng Ubuntu mà.
<vubuntor330> dung softwsre ubuntu certer hay chu
<vubuntor041> nó có giao diện thân thiện nhưng tốc độ sử sụng chậm hơn so với teminal, bạn cứ từ từ tìm hiểu, mình out đây.
<vubuntor041> http://paste.ubuntu.com
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-24
<vubuntor100> hi ban
<vubuntor100> hi ban
<vubuntor100> hi ban
<vubuntor699> hi
<vubuntor652> em muốn ghép thêm một số ứng dụng vào đĩa cài đặt ubuntu
<vubuntor652> có bác nào biết ko?
<vubuntor652> chỉ cho e cách với
<vubuntor652> ???????????
<vubuntor652> ko có pác nào ah??
<n2i> hmm
<n2i> vubuntor652: nếu thế thì bạn phải 'chế'
<n2i> có một số công cụ
<n2i> nhưng cũng chẳng nhớ tê nữa :|
<vubuntor713> co ai do ko cho minh hoi ti nhe
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor392> n2i oi, sp me :)
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor392> n2i: co the vua cai vua hoi hem?
<n2i> vubuntor392: thoải mái, nếu có net :D
<vubuntor392> o nhi the so gi k cai dc :D
<n2i> vubuntor392: yeah, quất thôi :D
<n2i> vubuntor392: <--- whois :|
<vubuntor392> n2i: me cai U ok mo, vi con ban no hoi thoi, chu me truoc h cai k dung net :D
<n2i> vubuntor392: ok. Hướng dẫn trên forum cũng có, không thì join vào đây. có thể sẽ support theo chế độ 'live' :D
<vubuntor392> uhm, nhung me chi bit cai liveCD thoai, cai tu usb me u bit, nen hoi xem co the hong de noi con be no vao day mo hoi :P
<n2i> usb ~ cd thôi mà! :D
<vubuntor713> minh muon choi game online nhung vao choi ko duoc ban chi cach minh cai dat voi
<n2i> vubuntor392: flash game?
<vubuntor713> game tren zing do mban
<vubuntor392> tab lộn òi
<vubuntor392> :D
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<bksupybot> Title: RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor713> cho minh hoi khi cai vao co can khoi dong may lai ko ban
<n2i> vubuntor392: không bạn, cài là xài
<n2i> cùng lắm là khởi động lại firefox
<vubuntor713> sao minh van chua vao xem phim dc
<vubuntor713> chi xem dc tren youtube thoi
<n2i> :|
<vubuntor715> tai minh moi cai thu he thong ubutu nen chua biet gi ve no het
<n2i> !bg | vubuntor715 có lẽ bạn nên ngó qua đây chút
<ubot2> vubuntor715 có lẽ bạn nên ngó qua đây chút: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor715> bay gio lam sao cai flast game day ban
<vubuntor715> ban chi minh cai de choi game va de xem phim online nha
<vubuntor157> hey guys
<vubuntor157> Minh dang thu nghiem he dieu hanh ROS Ubuntu
<vubuntor157> la member moi toanh cua Ubuntu
<vubuntor157> ban nao co the co minh biet cac chuong trinh sau khi cai vao Ubuntu co the tim duoc o dau ko
<vubuntor157> tks all
<n2i> vubuntor157: echo $PATH
<n2i> nó ra một số đường dẫn
<n2i> chúng ở đó ;))
<n2i> còn không thì nó ở trong mớ menu của ubuntu
<n2i> hoặc nhấn phím windows và chọn application
<n2i> nó list ra đó
<tmb> Co ai khong
<Guest15467> co ai biet vi sao tick vao allow excuting file as program khong duoc khong
<vubuntor958> sao mình hok ghi đĩa được?
<vubuntor958> nó hok hiện ổ ghi cho mình chọn :(
<vubuntor567> cho em hỏi với trưa em tắt máy rồi cứ tưởng nó tắt, ai dè từ trưa đến h máy k tắt và có báo là " waiting for program to finish interrupting program may cause you to lose work" vậy làm sao biết chương trình nào đang chạy ạ?
<vubuntor567> Cooly1: anh chỉ em với, người quen em đi vắng hết òi :((
<Samaclacda> Yo
<n2i> Ya
<n2i> Yo
<n2i> Yo
<n2i> 22:22:22 <-- lol
<codai2810> hm, mọi người đi chơi hết rồi à
<codai2810> kid__: hỏi đi để em support nào =]]
<n2i> :P
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-25
<vubuntor268> em muon cai wifi cho ubuntu 9.1 , xin duoc giup do
<vubuntor268> cai offline anh nhe
<vubuntor268> vi may em khong co internet
<Stanley00> 9.10 hết hạn support rồi bạn à
<Stanley00> sao bạn không dùng bản mới hơn ấy
<vubuntor268> ban moi co wifi sau khi cai luon har anh
<vubuntor268> ban nao vay anh
<Stanley00> chắc là sẽ có
<Stanley00> mới nhất hiện tạo là 11.10
<vubuntor268> em cai bang boot usb
<vubuntor268> daj
<vubuntor268> vang
<vubuntor268> ban 11.10 co cai bang usb duoc khong anh
<Stanley00> đucợ
<Stanley00> được
<vubuntor268> vay neu gio em muon tai driver cho ubuntu 9.1
<vubuntor268> anh cho em link duoc khong anh
<vubuntor268> driver wifi do anh
<vubuntor268> anh giup em voi
<vubuntor268> em nghe noi cai bang usb khong co wifi
<vubuntor268> ban 9.1 ay
<vubuntor268> fai khong vay anh\
<Stanley00> vụ driver này mình không giúp được, không có kinh nghiệm vụ này
<Stanley00> còn cái vụ nghe nói gì đó, thì nó tùy phiên bản chứ sao lại tùy cài bằng usb hay cd?
<Stanley00> vubuntor268: bạn có thể cho mình biết tại sao bạn lại muốn dùng Ubuntu không?
<vubuntor268> cam on ban
<vubuntor268> minh dung ubuntu vi hien tai may minh khong cai duoc win nao nua
<vubuntor268> may minh gio boot hiren boot khong duoc
<vubuntor268> khong sua duoc may nen fai dung ubuntu tam
<vubuntor268> nhung lai khong cai duoc wifi
<vubuntor268> buon lam
<Stanley00> vậy sao lại khong cài được win? kiểm cái đĩa, ghi ra rồi cài thôi mà
<Stanley00> chứ dùng Ubuntu tạm thời thì không có wifi vài ngày chắc cũng không sao mà.
<vubuntor555> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor555> co ai do cho em hoi cach upgrade ibus len 1.3 duoc khong?e dag can cai unikey 6.0 bang compile ma khong duoc
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: bạn đang dùng ubuntu bản nào vậy?
<vubuntor555> da e dang dung ban 10.04.3
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: vậy bạn thử tìm ppa cho nó xem.
<vubuntor555> em khong biet cach tim a ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: http://code.google.com/p/ibus/wiki/Ubuntu
<Stanley00> ngay chỗ ibus 1.3 đó, có mấy lệnh...
<vubuntor555> da , thanks a truoc , de em cai thu xem sao
 * n2i xóa mớ email 
<vubuntor555> em configure ibus-unikey 0.6 bi bao lổi như sau: " Configure : Error: package requirements(ibus-1.0>=1.2.99) were not met" a oi
<vubuntor555> có phải là ibus chưa nâng cấp lên dc 1.3 phai k a
<Stanley00> bạn chạy lệnh " dpkg --status ibus | grep -i version" rồi đưa kết quả lên đây xem
<vubuntor555> ok a
<vubuntor555> version da báo là 1.3.9 luôn rồi mà sao không cài được ibus-unikey-0.6.0 vây a?
<Stanley00> bạn chạy lệnh sudo apt-get upgrade chưa?
<vubuntor555> e chua chạy, giờ em gõ đây
<Stanley00> èo, à và tại sao bạn lại muốn cài unikey từ source? trong ppa của ubuntu-vn có sẵn bản 0.6 rồi đó
<vubuntor555> em gõ lênh: "cd ibus-unikey-0.6.0" để vô thư mục unikey. xong e chay lênh: "./configure --prefix=/usr" phải k a
<vubuntor555> e dang muốn tập build từ sour đó mà
<Stanley00> OK, vậy thì mình chỉ giúp được tới đây thôi. mọi chi tiết xe, thêm trong file README và INSTALL nha, good luck!
<vubuntor555> mong được mấy a chỉ giáo cho them
 * Stanley00 chưa từng build từ source lần nào, nên không dám ở lại đâu...
<vubuntor555> chạy upgrade lâu quá vậy a
<vubuntor709> C4NoC: cá nóc
<vubuntor709> :)
<MeiMei> codai2810: hi chị
<codai2810> MeiMei: hi em :)
<MeiMei> codai2810: dạo này chị bỏ luser rồi à :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: đâu có, tối hôm qua mới vào mà
<MeiMei> codai2810: lâu lâu rồi em lên hem có thấy chị mấy :)
<vubuntor555>  biên dịch unikey mà báo lỗi như vậy là sao vậy mấy a chị"checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config "
<vubuntor555> checking for pkg-config... /usr/bin/pkg-config
<codai2810> MeiMei: :)
<vubuntor555> checking pkg-config is at least version 0.9.0... yes
 * MeiMei biên dịch unikey thì em chịu :|
<vubuntor555> checking for IBUS... no
<codai2810> !paste | vubuntor555 paste đầy đỷ lỗi lên đây coi
<ubot2> vubuntor555 paste đầy đỷ lỗi lên đây coi: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor555> configure: error: Package requirements
<codai2810> chả hiểu sao touchpad toàn bị đơ
<vubuntor555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/
<codai2810> vubuntor555: paste cái link sau khi bạn paste nội dung lỗi vào ấy
<vubuntor555> em đã up ibus 1.3.9 rùi luôn
<MeiMei> có thấy paste gì đâu :-/
<vubuntor555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/781812/
<codai2810> :)
<vubuntor555> e mới tập tành mog ac thông cảm
 * MeiMei dùng ibus mờ hong thấy lỗi này bao h :P
<codai2810> vubuntor555: bạn gõ lệnh gì mà ra lỗi đó vậy?
<MeiMei> codai2810: hnay hong đi chơi với aka ha chị :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: aka em về quê òi :)
 * codai2810 restart máy
<MeiMei> codai2810: anh bảo k về mờ, lại về :)
<codai2810> ;)
<vubuntor555> mấy ac coi lại dùm em nhe
<vubuntor555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/781814/
<codai2810> à ha
<codai2810> download về config hả
<vubuntor555> da
<codai2810> vubuntor555: bạn dùng ubuntu bản nào?
<vubuntor555> 10.04.3
<codai2810> !ibus | vubuntor555: cài theo hướng dẫn ở đây nà
<ubot2> vubuntor555: cài theo hướng dẫn ở đây nà: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<MeiMei> codai2810: 1/1 aka lên TĐ chụp hình, chị đi hong?
<codai2810> MeiMei: aka bảo em vậy à? :)
<MeiMei> codai2810: aka đi với anh Cua :)
<vubuntor555> em muốn cài compile từ source , chứ cài từ repo thì ok rồi
<codai2810> hi`hi`
<MeiMei> à thỏa nào về quê từ hnay :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: hôm đó chị có việc òi
<codai2810> vubuntor555: sao phải phức tạp dị :)
<MeiMei> codai2810: hôm trước aka bảo nếu anh cua k đi thì aka về quê, nhưng anh cua đi mờ :)
<vubuntor555> e dang làm bài tập đó mà
<codai2810> vubuntor555: hmm :-?
<codai2810> MeiMei: :)
<vubuntor555> thầy  bảo cài từ source , tự biên dịch lấy chứ k cài từ repo
<vubuntor555> em làm mãi mà cứ bị báo lỗi đó hoài
<vubuntor555> k biết bị gì
<MeiMei> codai2810: chị hong đi thì hôm ấy chắc có 2 ông đi với nhau, em cũng .... hong đi đc :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: hôm đó chị đi Quảng Ninh òi :)
<vubuntor555> a giúp e với...
<MeiMei> codai2810: ớ, thế chị phải mang aka em đi với chứ :)
<codai2810> vubuntor555: http://www.dientuvietnam.net/forums/core-linux-80/bo-nho-swap-khong-hoat-dong-tren-kubuntu-11-10-a-93741/index2.html xe đạp là bạn hả?
<codai2810> MeiMei: thế chị bỏ aka em vào túi mang đi há? hi`hi`
<MeiMei> codai2810: bỏ vào đâu chả được ạ :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: :)
<vubuntor555> sao hả a
<vubuntor555> không có cách để biên dịch khác hay sao a?
<C4NoC> bỏ vào túi mờ dco
<codai2810> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=5525&start=130
<C4NoC> hoho
<vubuntor555> de e lam thá»­
<codai2810> C4NoC: ho`ho`, anh có ý kiến gì à :-bd
<C4NoC> :]]
<C4NoC> ý kiến gì đâu
<C4NoC> hì hì
<C4NoC> túi chật lắm
<C4NoC> ko ở đâu
<C4NoC> :P
<MeiMei_> C4NoC: hay anh bay ra HN đi TĐ lun ờ
<codai2810> C4NoC: anh có muốn ở cũng ko đc í
<C4NoC> hoho
<C4NoC> anh mà muốn, là có túi liền
<MeiMei_> anh Noc có "nhà" ở òi nên hong ở túi :D
<C4NoC> nhưng túi chật
<C4NoC> :]]
 * C4NoC là cá
<C4NoC> cá phải bơi
<C4NoC> cá biển, nên phải bơi biển
<C4NoC> :P
<n2i> Cá biển - ướp lạnh :P
<vubuntor555> ai có source de conpile  ibus-unikey cho ibus1.2.... k vay ? cho e xin voi
<codai2810> hi`hi`
<codai2810> vubuntor555: pm sn zj3t|zzz
<Stanley00> ơ, vãn chưa xong à bạn?
<vubuntor555> vâng
<vubuntor555> khó quá
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: vẫn chưa cài được ibus 1.3.9 hay soa mà lại xin code cho 1.2 vậy?
<vubuntor555> nghe nói là phải compile unikey tương thích cho ibus version
<vubuntor555> thì mới chạy dc
<vubuntor555> vâng
<vubuntor555> a có link 1.2 em làm thử nhe
<n2i> :|
<Stanley00> sao lại không cà được 1.3 ta? đã add repo xong rồi mà???
<n2i> sao không cài từ repo ?
<Stanley00> n2i: "<vubuntor555> e dang muốn tập build từ sour đó mà"
<n2i> :|
<Stanley00> n2i: bạn ấy mới tham gia từ 11h30 thôi... :D
<hiepmc> 222
<hiepmc> noel vui không mọi người
<hiepmc> :D
 * Stanley00 ở nhà, lướt 9gag... cũng vui... >:)
<hiepmc> ;)
<vubuntor555> hix
<vubuntor555> chan qua
<codai2810> mà bài tập gì mà lạ vậy?
<vubuntor555> đâu có gì . chỉ là biên dịch rồi install sao cho chạy được Ibus-unikey thôi mà chứ khog cài qua repo
<vubuntor555> http://paste.ubuntu.com/781862/
<vubuntor555> ac coi lại lôi dùm e nhé
 * n2i sao có vẻ khổ sở vậy
 * n2i phạch phạch là xong mà :|
<n2i> vubuntor555: đánh cái lệnh > tài liệu
<n2i> còn cài ibus-unikey xài phe phe > chụp hình > tài liệu
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: tới giờ mà vẫn chưa cài được ibus 1.3.9 thì phục bạn thật đấy
<n2i> Successfully! ::troll::
<Stanley00> n2i: good point!!!
<n2i> tuy năng lực có hạn, nhưng thủ đoạn thì không lường :P
<vubuntor555> em bị lỗi như vậy mà e đạ cài ibus 1.3.9 lên rồi mà vẫn k cài ibus-uni dc
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: có chắc là cài rồi chứ?
<vubuntor555> roi
<vubuntor555> version 1.3.9...
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: bạn xem ở đâu?
<vubuntor555> em cài bản ibus-unikey-0.3 thì oki rùi... còn bản 0.6 thì chưa oki
<vubuntor555> ibus-unikey-0.3 đi chung với ibu 1.2.0000000111115...; còn ibus-unikey-0.6.0 chạy với ibus version nào , ac cho e biết với... e làm hoài k chạy
<vubuntor555> em xem bằng lệnh dpkg --status ibus | grep -i version đó
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: ôi, siêu nhân thế, lệnh đó chỉ cho xem cái version đang nằm tron gkho thôi, muốn cài phải chạy sudo apt-get upgrade kìa
 * Stanley00 nhớ là đã nói cách đây vài giờ rồi mà ta... :-ss
<vubuntor555> vậy a chỉ cho e lệnh để xem ibus version hiện tại nhé
<n2i> vubuntor555: :|
<Stanley00> nhấp phải vô icon, about :-ss
<n2i> sao vật vã ghê vậy ta
 * Stanley00 bắt đầu hơi sợ thật sự rồi đấy... :-ss
<noob2011> n2i, Stanley00 : cho hỏi cái trong ubuntu xài cái gì để chạy các ctrinh trong sandbox nhỉ
<noob2011> giống sandboxie trong windows
<Stanley00> .g ubuntu sandbox
 * noob2011 lười bật vmware
<vubuntor555> indicator  applet 0.3.7 phải k a
<vubuntor555> là veriosn 0.3.7
<vubuntor555> hay sao
<Stanley00> noob2011: cái này được không? Otherwise, Apparmor - which is installed by default in Ubuntu - should be good enough to sandbox an application (prevent it from writing/reading to the system where you don't explicitly allow it to).
<vubuntor555> e gà lam
<noob2011> uhm để thử xem sao
<vubuntor555> vậy ibus-uni 0.6 thì chạy ibus version mấy vậy a
<Stanley00> ibus 1.3 trở lên, nó nói RẤT RÕ trong lúc chạy configure đó
<vubuntor555> em gõ: " dpkg --status ibus | grpe -i version" no báo "version : 1.2.0.2000091215-lubuntuq4 " là phải version ibus của máy e đang xài k a?
<vubuntor956> chao anh chị hiện em đang có đề tài về nghiên cứu cài đặt DHCP, DNS trên Linux nhưng em đang phân vân không biết nên sử dụng phiên bản nào của Linux ca
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: mình thấy bạn cứ nên demo với cái unikey cũ đi, vất vả thế chả đáng đâu...
<n2i> vubuntor956: phiên bản khác bản phân phối
<vubuntor956> em định sử dụng bản SUSE a
<n2i> ngâm cứu thì cũng chẳng quan trọng phiên bản lắm :3
<n2i> 3.2.r7 release rồi ha
<n2i> :3
<n2i> vubuntor956: thoải mái mà bạn
<vubuntor956> không biết ubuntu co cai dns voi dhcp dễ hơn không
<vubuntor555> lỡ ông thầy hỏi e cài uni 6 thì toi
<vubuntor555> hiccc
<n2i> vubuntor555: sao toi?
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: vậy chúc bạn vật vã may mắn, chứ mình thấy hình như bạn không nắm được căn bản...
<vubuntor555> thì e chưa cài dc
<n2i> vubuntor956: thử đi :)
<vubuntor555> vang
<vubuntor956> may ban co tai lieu ve cai dat dns dhcp tren ubuntu ko cho minh xin di
<vubuntor555> vạn sự khởi đầu nan mà a
<vubuntor555> nhưng cứ cố gang vay
<n2i> vubuntor956: GG! ;)
<n2i> vubuntor555: nhưng vẫn đề là bạn đang đi nhu thế nào thôi
<vubuntor555> chứ bit sao
<n2i> nãy giờ mình cũng chẳng nắm được rõ quá trình bạn đang làm gì, và như thế nào nữa
<n2i> lâu lâu tháy Stanley00 than thở =))
<vubuntor555> để e trình bày cho a rõ nhe
<Stanley00> n2i: 11h30 tới giờ mà chưa cài xong ibus 1.3.9 để biên dịch unikey thì lấy gì mà không than thiwr đây :D
<vubuntor956> sao khog ai tra loi minh het zay
<n2i> vubuntor956: mình nói rồi
<n2i> google là ra
<n2i> wiki của Ubuntu cũng đầy
<n2i> forum của Ubuntu nữa
<n2i> blah blah
<vubuntor555> " em muốn cài ibus-unikey-0.6.0 cho mấy chạy ubuntu 10.04.3 bằng biên dịch từ source mà chạy k dc" xin a chỉ giúp e là cách để xem version của ibus trong hệ thống
<vubuntor555> có phải là dùng version ibus nào thì phải biên dịch lại ibus-unikey cho thích hợp phải k a?
<vubuntor555> e chưa hiểu lắm về bộ đôi này
<vubuntor555> mong a c  giải đáp dum e
<n2i> vubuntor555: trong mỗi gói đều có thông tin phụ thuộc cả
<n2i> nghĩa là gói đó phụ thuộc, yêu cầu gói nào, như thế nào đều đã nó
<n2i> *nói
<vubuntor555> là gói mình wget về và giải nén tar ra đó hả a
<Stanley00> n2i: cụng bị cái lỗi commit đấy à? từ hồi up lên unikry 0.6 /me cũng bị :-ss
<n2i> ibus-deamon --version
 * Stanley00 dạo này gõ sai hoài ta...
 * n2i ibus 1.3.9, ibus-unikey 0.6
<vubuntor157> her her
<n2i> vubuntor555: muốn cài ibus-unikey từ nguồn phải không?
<n2i> lấy nguồn về, bung ra, chui vào, config, make, make install
<n2i> nguồn thì có thể lấy trên trang chủ của nó, tức code.google ấy, hoặc lấy từ repo của Ubuntu
<n2i> còn phần sau thì cứ tiến hànhthooi
<vubuntor555> vag
<vubuntor555> ibus-deamon ---version k dc a aoi
<vubuntor555> --version
<Stanley00> LOL...
<vubuntor555> chu seo a
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: bạn gõ mà không cần biết nó làm gì à?
<Stanley00> ibus-daemon -V
<Stanley00> ibus-daemon (1)      - Intelligent Input Bus for Linux / Unix OS
<noob2011> <vubuntor555> ibus-deamon ---version k dc a aoi   >>>> daemon / deamon
<noob2011> =]]
<vubuntor555> ibus-daemon --version báo là fail luôn
<vubuntor555> hic
<Stanley00> fail? bạn vui lòng post hết cái thông báo được chứ...
<n2i> vubuntor555: vấn đề là banjd dang có hướng tiến hành nhu thế nào?
<n2i> kiểm tra version của ibus rồi kiếm bản ibus-unikey tương thích?
<vubuntor555> vâng link day a http://paste.ubuntu.com/781895/
<vubuntor555> cái version 1.2.0.200091215 phải là của máy e đag xài k ac ?
<n2i> 4Version: 1.2.0 <-- cái gì đây
<vubuntor555> là sao hả a
<vubuntor555> thì đó e hỏi xem 1.2.0.20000.. là của ai đó mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: không biết bạn đã làm những gì với cái repo rồi? lúc trưa lệnh dpkg cho ra 1.3.9 mà?
<n2i> không lẽ của máy mình, hay máy Stanley00 =))
<codai2810> bạn ko biết thì bạn hỏi, ko nên cười
<vubuntor555> ok vậy là của máy emmmm
<Stanley00> codai2810: :(
<noob2011> :))
<vubuntor555> tại vì a nói là dpkg là lấy version trong kho chứ đâu phải máy e đâu
<vubuntor555> e mập mờ chỗ này quá
<vubuntor555> mog a gthich ky
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: đúng là nó lấy version từ kho, nhưng khi cài rồi thì 2 cái đó sẽ cùng version, trở lại câu hỏi của mình " bạn đã làm những gì với cái repo rồi? lúc trưa lệnh dpkg cho ra 1.3.9 mà?"
<vubuntor555> ah . e cài ibus-uni-6.0 không được nên e revert lại để trở về bản gốc nên giờ nó là bản 1.2.0...
<vubuntor555> thỉ e cài ibus-uni-0.3 thi ok
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: èo... hình như là bạn không có hướng đi cụ thể luôn thì phải. Bây giờ để /me tóm tắt lại cho nhé...
<Stanley00> 1. Cài lại cái repo hồi trưa
<vubuntor555> vang
<Stanley00> 2. upgrade lên ibus 1.3.9
<Stanley00> 3. cài unikey
<Stanley00> hết
<Stanley00> à, 3 là build unikey chứ
<vubuntor555> wget cái ibus-uni-0.6.0.tar.gz về và build đúng k a
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: làm xong bước 2 đi đã...
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: cái này là do bạn hơi thiếu một tí căn bản về Ubuntu mới ra nông nỗi này nè...
<vubuntor555> e da upgrade len 1.3.9 rùi. sao nữa a?
<Stanley00> chắc là 1.3.9 chứ, chạy lệnh "ibus-daemon -V" xem
<n2i> apt-get install ibus-unikey =))
<vubuntor555> e muốn là build mà
<vubuntor555> có cần phải wget ibus-ni-0.6.0 về trước k a
<n2i> vubuntor555: vậy học cách sử dụng dòng lệnh trước đi
<n2i> vubuntor555: không thế thì lấy đâu ra
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: chắc là 1.3.9 chứ, chạy lệnh "ibus-daemon -V" xem
<n2i> hoặc xài apt-get source đi
<vubuntor555> chac chan rùi
<vubuntor555> apt-get source gõ sao vậy a
<MeiMei> xài ubuntu bản nào mà mệt vậy giời
<Stanley00> OK, vậy thì build thôi
<Stanley00> MeiMei: sn ấy muốn tự build từ source, không chơi hàng có sắn :D
<MeiMei> ối giời
<vubuntor555> vang e muon build đó mà
<MeiMei> nhớ hồi đầu em xài U mà tới 2 sn có tiếng ở sp cài cái bọ gõ TV cũng k gõ TV đc :D
<MeiMei> xài đến bản 10.04 là ok
<MeiMei> muốn build thì chịu khó đọc òi build :)
<vubuntor555> chỉ e lệnh để lấy source bằng apt-get di a
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: bạn có file nguồn tải về rồi thì wget làm gì, không biết lệnh thì dùng GUI đi bạn à
<n2i> vubuntor555: google đi bạn, mình cungxc chẳng nhớ
<n2i> nhưng mà nhớ chọn source trong software source trước
<vubuntor555> vang
 * n2i nhớ rành kém, cài gì không xài thời gian ngắn htooi là quên sạch :|
 * Stanley00 too, có mấy lần thấy có chương trình hay hay, cài vào, bữa sau là quên bén chương trình đó tên gì :))
<vubuntor555> xài linux nghe nói dùng lệnh mới bro mà
<Stanley00> pro hay không thì /me không biết. /me chỉ biết có dùng được hay không thôi...
<Stanley00> ;P
<n2i> vubuntor555: kiên trì ghê
<n2i> tải nguồn về, chuột phải chọn extract here
<n2i> chui vào
<n2i> xem file INSTALL rồi làm theo :|
<codai2810> :)
<vubuntor555> vâng... cám ơn các ac trong forum nhiều lắm.... em đã build ok ròi...
<vubuntor555> thôi em ngủ 1 giấc đây.... mệt quá hicccc
<Stanley00> vubuntor555: nếu bạn biết căn bản về Ubuntu thì đã xong từ trưa rồi.
<Stanley00> dù sao cũng chúc mừng bạn! Bravo!
<n2i> 10' cho nó hào phóng :3
<Stanley00> n2i: chắc cũng cỡ đó á :D
<vubuntor555> vâng. giờ mới thấy dc cái giao diện của Unikey Ubuntu cũng đẹp thật
<vubuntor555> còn cài font tiếng việt nữa chắc để ngày mai làm tiếp quá mấy a ơi... bye các a nhe!!!
<codai2810> ;))
<vubuntor482> làm thế nào để đọc nội dung 1 web trên terminal vậy :)
<Stanley00> dùng links hoặc curl, tùy mục đích
<vubuntor482> dùng thế nào vậy bạn ? :)
<Stanley00> links thì dùng như browser bình thường, curl thì phiên bạn xem manpage của nó nha
<vubuntor482> cảm ơn bạn nhé :-)
<Stanley00> np ;)
<MeiMei> codai2810: aka lên òi, chị sướng nha :)
 * codai2810 thấy nobawk vui như trẻ con sắp đc đi ô tô lần đầu tiên trong đời :3
<MeiMei> codai2810: oài, sao nói aka em vậy :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: thì aka em đang vui đó mà
<MeiMei> :)
<vubuntor678> may' ban oi
<vubuntor678> lam` sao go~ tieng^' viet?
<vubuntor678> hui` truoc' co' la`m 1 lan
<codai2810> !ibus | vubuntor678
<ubot2> vubuntor678: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<MeiMei> cài bộ gõ TV thui
<vubuntor678> ma` quen^ roi^`
<MeiMei> hỏi phát quit lun :-/
<n2i> trình bày xong quit :|
<n2i> chắc độ này vubuntor biết xài google rồi :D
<vubuntor055> minh` kick' hoat ibus roi^`
<vubuntor055> logout roi^`
<codai2810> vubuntor055: ừ, h sao? :)
<vubuntor055> nhung chua go~ dc Tieng^' Viet^
<codai2810> vubuntor055: chọn bộ gõ unikey tiếng Việt cho nó chưa?
<codai2810> xem ở phần cuối của trang hướng dẫn ấy
<vubuntor055> chon5 kiu? nao`?
<codai2810> vào cái ibus preference ấy
<codai2810> làm gì nữa í quên rồi
<MeiMei> kich hoạt òi, chuột trái vào cái biểu tượng bàn phím mà chọn thui
<codai2810> n2i: support đê, đang bận tí
<vubuntor055> okie
<vubuntor055> nhung minh` go~ vni
<vubuntor055> chu' hok phai telex
<MeiMei> thì chọn vni (mn17) ý
<MeiMei> *vi(m17n) :)
<vubuntor055> hok biet^' chinh
<vubuntor055> hok thay^' cai' do'
<codai2810> MeiMei: giống scim vậy em? :D
<MeiMei> vào cái ibus preference add vào
<MeiMei> codai2810: ibus cũng có mờ chị :)
<vubuntor055> thi` add TiengViet-Unikey roi^`
<vubuntor055> nhung hok biet^' go~ telexquen go~ vni roi^`
<n0bawk> thích gõ vni
<vubuntor055> zo` hok biet^' chinh VNI
<n0bawk> thì trong cái dialog của unikey chọn vni thôi
<vubuntor055> cu the?
<n0bawk> nhìn xem lúc gõ tiiếng việt
<n0bawk> nếu hình bàn phím chuyển thành chữ v
<n0bawk> thì chỉ chuột vào đó
<n0bawk> rồi sẽ có chỗ cho chọn vni
<vubuntor055> roi^`
<vubuntor055> hok co'
<n0bawk> chỉ chuột trái
<n0bawk> sẽ thấy full setup
<n0bawk> option >> full setput rồi chọn lại vni
<n0bawk> hoặc ko thì sửa file cáu hình luôn
<vubuntor055> chuot phai
<vubuntor055> tuy` thich'
<n0bawk> chuột trái
<n0bawk> lúc có hình chữ V
<vubuntor055> mo` cung~ hok ra
<MeiMei> :)
<n0bawk> hoặc nếu có thanh tiếng việt ở góc phải bên dưới
<n0bawk> thì có thể ấn nút để chọn luôn ở đó cũng được
<MeiMei> vào ibus preference -->input Method mà add cũng có mừu
<vubuntor055> thoi^ ti' hoi? tiep^'
<n0bawk> he he
<n0bawk> thôi nhờ chuyên gia MeiMei đi
<vubuntor055> di an lau^? da~
<vubuntor055> ^^~
<n0bawk> mình dùng gà nên cũng ko rõ :P
<MeiMei> n0bawk: lần trước anh chỉ em, nó cũng như cái bạn vừa hỏi gì :)
<n0bawk> :D
<MeiMei> hong hiểu sao cái lần đó, chỉ là chuột trái, mà em chuột trái nó cũng chả ra, chỉ có chuột phải
<MeiMei> :D
<n0bawk> à, ngày xửa ngày xưa khác :D
 * noob2011 phải zô ibus preferences chọn Show language panel Always thì mới thấy cái panel để chọn VNI Telex
<noob2011> :D
 * n0bawk bấm vào chữ V nó vẫn ra :D
 * codai2810 cũng ko thấy chỗ nào để chọn vni, chỉ nhớ hồi dùng scim thì có
<MeiMei> uhm, đúng òi, bấm chũ V cũng ra :)
<noob2011> chắc tại theme khác
<MeiMei> có mờ
<MeiMei> em đang xài ibus đây thi
 * n2i ibus-unikey, khi kích hoạt nó thì chọn từa lưa các lựa chọn của ibus bằng chuột phải và chuột trái là của ibus-unikey
<codai2810> bấm chữ V ra cái menu nhưng ko có cái nào cho vni :))
<n2i> ngay chữ telex sổ xuống có vni và mớ khác :|
 * noob2011 ko dùng unity, dùng gnome theme nên nó thế
<MeiMei> lạ nhỉ, em thấy có đủ mờ
<MeiMei> :)
<codai2810> ko có chữ telex luôn
<n2i> codai2810: chuột phải hay trái?
<n2i> ok, vậy là 2 có, 2 không = huề :P
<codai2810> cả 2 bên như nhau
<codai2810> =))
<MeiMei> có telex , vni , stelex :D
 * n2i too
<noob2011> codai2810, thử  zô ibus preferences chọn Show language panel Always xem có hiện ra cái panel để chọn VNI Telex k0 :)
 * n2i cho embeded in menu
<codai2810> noob2011: ko có cái nào gọi là Show language panel Always :)
<MeiMei> trong ganeral chả có là gì chị :)
<noob2011> n2i, tui cho embeded in menu thì hông thấy menu đấy đâu hít chắc do theme này ko hỗ trợ
<MeiMei> quên general chứ :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: general ko có cũng :D
<MeiMei> codai2810: thế em k bít, em xài 10.04 thấy có mờ
<codai2810> 11.10 ko có
<codai2810> 10.04 thì có rồi
<codai2810> ôi....... ;(
<noob2011> codai2810, 11.10 có mà
 * noob2011 11.10
<codai2810> noob2011: hông thấy
 * codai2810 thi xong sẽ đi gỡ unity 
<MeiMei> codai2810: thế là chị "đúc túi" aka em òi à ;)
<codai2810> MeiMei: ko biết có bỏ vào túi đc ko
 * codai2810 thấy chân n0bawk dài lắm, chạy mất lúc nào ko biết
<MeiMei> codai2810: tự giác chui vào òi, em đang tính nhờ aka thì thấy chui túi mất òi :)
<codai2810> chui vào rồi lại chui ra hở
<MeiMei> codai2810: hong đâu, aka em ngoan nhắm, chui ra hay hong còn do chị nữa à :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: nghi lắm :-?
<MeiMei> codai2810: nghi chi cho mệt chị, phải luôn tin là k chạy chứ :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: chạy hay ko là ở aka em mà :3
 * n0bawk chạy
<MeiMei> n0bawk: có đủ sức hem?
<MeiMei> :)
<MeiMei> codai2810: nếu chị đủ tự tin thì aka em k chạy đâu :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: ko tự tin đâu, hi`hi`
<MeiMei> codai2810: <codai2810> MeiMei: ko tự tin đâu, hi`hi <---- câu này giống xua aka em quá ờ :|
<codai2810> MeiMei: thì ko tự tin mà
<codai2810> MeiMei: đâu phải mình chị tự tin là đc :P
<MeiMei> codai2810: ấy, nói thế là là hong tự tin òi, chị cứ tin là aka em k chạy :)
<MeiMei> n0bawk: aka nhờ :D
<MeiMei> codai2810: chị tin đi, aka em đàng hoàng làm gì phải chạy :)
<codai2810> MeiMei: :)
<MeiMei> codai2810: ko tự tin là mệt nhắm chị à, cứ phải tin cho đời nó vui chứ :)
<vubuntor647> tai sao khong nghe nhac truc tuyen duoc
<vubuntor647> du mionh da cai flas roi
<codai2810> vubuntor647: trang nào? nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor647> minh vao zing mp3 sao khong nghe nhac truc tuyen duoc
<vubuntor647> minh dung ubuntu 11.10
<codai2810> vubuntor647: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=10561
<CoconutCrab> ồ, dạo này codai2810 chăm support ghê
<vubuntor647> huong dan cach nghe nhac truc tuyen
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: đang sắp thi
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: môn linux anh ạ =))))
<vubuntor494> huong dan minh cai trinh nghe nhac truc tuyen
<codai2810> ko cần trình nào cả
<codai2810> :-/
<codai2810> nó tự cài rồi
<codai2810> bạn cũng cài flash rồi?
<vubuntor494> minh cung cai roi ma
<codai2810> uh
<codai2810> thế cái link mình đưa bạn xem chưa?
<vubuntor494> ban guio lai cho minh voi
<codai2810> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=52&t=10561
<vubuntor494> dowloand ve thi nghe binh thuong
<codai2810> trên google cũng có í mà
<vubuntor494> minh ubuntu 11.10 ay
<vubuntor494> o cung van dung 32 bit ma
<codai2810> hê hê
<codai2810> CoconutCrab: trả hàng cho anh này
<codai2810> =]]
<codai2810> vubuntor494:  dpkg -l | grep -E flash\|gnash\|swfdec
<vubuntor494> ii  adobe-flash-properties-gtk             11.1.102.55-0oneiric1                   GTK+ control panel for Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 ii  adobe-flashplugin                      11.1.102.55-0oneiric1                   Adobe Flash Player plugin version 11 ii  browser-plugin-gnash                   0.8.10~git20110618-3ubuntu1             GNU Shockwave Flash (SWF) player - Plugin for Mozilla and derivatives rc  flashplugin
<codai2810> !paste | vubuntor494
<ubot2> vubuntor494: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<Stanley00> codai2810: cái đó có 3 dòng à :))
<chinsu> hay nhỉ
<Stanley00> èo
<chinsu> !paste | chinsu
<ubot2> chinsu, please see my private message
<vubuntor494> no xuat j=hien nhu vay la loi gi vay
<vubuntor494> mminh nghe duoc roi
<chinsu> codai2810, cái ubot2 có những lệnh j thế
<codai2810> chinsu: k biet
<codai2810> :)
<chinsu> ubot2, hello
<ubot2> Chào mừng bạn đến với kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến của cộng đồng Ubuntu Việt Nam. Website: http://ubuntu-vn.org. Forum: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org.
<chinsu> :D
<vubuntor056> hello
<vubuntor056> co ai ko a
<codai2810> lol
<n2i> :| g 35s
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-17
<vubuntor801> Minh cai goi tieng viet thi bi loi nay: Software database is broken
<vubuntor801> Con o trong synatic thi nhieu ibus qua minh ko biet cai cai nao!
<Stanley00> bạn dùng ubuntu bản mấy thế?
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2`> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor801> Minh dung 12.04
<Stanley00> vubuntor801: giở mở terminal cho nhanh nha bạn. "sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey"
<vubuntor801> No bao nhu vay ne ban: upgraded, 0 newly installed, 0 to remove and 0 not upgraded
<vubuntor801> Nhung van ko cai dc goi tieng Viet trong Language Support.
<Stanley00> vubuntor801: bạn chỉnh cái keyboard input method trong language support sang ibus là đủ rồi.
<Stanley00> nhớ logout nhá
<vubuntor783> Xin hỏi các bạn, mình có 1 máy photo hiệu là TOSHIBA eSTUDIO 720 vừ photo vừa in được, máy photo này gắn vào switch chung của mạng LAN, các máy windows muốn in phải kết nối qua mạng LAN. Máy trạm mình sài ubuntu desktop muôn kết nối vào máy photo đó nhưng chưa làm dc.
<vubuntor783> Bạn nào đã làm rùi xin chỉ giáo
<C4NoC> @@
<C4NoC> nghe tên kin quá
<vubuntor783> có bạn nào dùng ubuntu kết nối qua máy photo ko?
<C4NoC> ko
<C4NoC> vubuntor783: đơn giản nhất thì cứ làm 1 cái máy windows riêng ra
<C4NoC> cần gì lên đấy in cho khỏe
<vubuntor783> sax
<vubuntor783> cơ quan mình định chuyển sang ubuntu hết
<vubuntor783> đang vướng vấn đề này
<vubuntor783> máy chủ cũng ubuntu server luôn
<C4NoC>  ờ
<C4NoC> bảo cơ quan làm cái máy windows để in luôn cho tiện
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> vubuntor783: nói chứ đã thử add máy in chưa?
<C4NoC> sao lại chưa dc
<vubuntor762> minh cai ubuntu truoc khi cai windows gio minh chi su dung windows khong con dung ubuntu gio minh muon may boot thang vao windows thi lam sao nhi ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor762: dùng đĩa Windows ghi đè bootloader
<_Tux_> rồi xóa ubuntu
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor762> rat cam? on tux ve cau tra loi nhung may cua minh` bi hong? o cdrom, gio minh cung ko co USB vay con cach nao co the xoa duoc ko ban
<_Tux_> Windows cũng có thể dùng USB để cài được
<C4NoC> ko có usb kìa
<C4NoC> đem máy ra tiệm cho người ta cài
<C4NoC> done
<C4NoC> cái steam hài
<C4NoC> ếu hiểu nó làm trò gì
<C4NoC> mà nó list game của mềnh ra 84
<C4NoC> hơm lẽ tính hết cả mớ free theo ngày
<_Tux_> C4NoC: tính hết mà
<_Tux_> thi thoảng mình lại thấy trong steam
<_Tux_> có vài items ếu biết từ đâu ra :D
<_Tux_> mà nhầm channel rồi
<_Tux_> =)
<C4NoC> ớ đệt
<C4NoC> nhầm chuồng thật
<vubuntor762> :)) dem ra tiem thi noi lam gi
<vubuntor762> ma sao moi nguoi doi ten cai vubuntor thanh tux voi c4noc duoc vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor762: nói thế mà cũng nói được
<_Tux_> không ổ CD không USB
<_Tux_> thì làm thế quái nào được
<_Tux_> cùng lắm là xài grub2 rồi config mặc định windows
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<vubuntor762> cai grub minh chinh? roi`
<vubuntor762> nhung ma` format o ubuntu di thi so no bi hong grub luon
<_Tux_> thì thế
<vubuntor213> sao trong chrome cua minh khong co tieng
<vubuntor213> trong khi choi nhac lai co tieng
<vubuntor213> minh moi dung fedora nen choi biet go tieng viet nua! Mong cac banj thong camr
<_Tux_> ubuntu-vn giờ thành nơi support mọi distro linux
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor857> cho em hoi voi'. Em vua` cai` xong ubuntu 12.10. Bay h em muon' ket' noi' wifi nhung khi click vao` bieu tuong mang o goc' tren ben phai man` hinh` thi` khong thay' hien len mang gi` ca chi thay' moi chu wired connection
<vubuntor857> moi nguoi` giup' minh` voi'. Thank
<_Tux_> vubuntor857: bật wifi lên :D
<vubuntor749> Làm sao tạo file rar vậy mấy bạn?
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-18
<CoconutCrab> rain rain rain
<vubuntor788> hi em dang co mot van de voi con ubuntu 12.04 co ai giup dk ko a
<vubuntor788> bing
<vubuntor788> hi
<vubuntor788> coai giup em viec nay voi a
<vubuntor788> hi
<C4NoC> ko
<vubuntor788> em cai cai x-unikey nhung ko hieu sao no bi loi bay gio cai cai gi cung ko dk
<vubuntor788> hi
<C4NoC> xunikey chi
<C4NoC> xóa đi
<C4NoC> cài ibus-unikey vào
<vubuntor788> ko go bo dk a
<vubuntor788> em cai ibus roi nhung rang roi cai cai x-unikey nen moi the
<C4NoC> xóa sạch
<C4NoC> cài lại
<vubuntor788> lam sao xoa dk a
<n0bawk> cài x-unikey vào rồi thì nó có mấy cái file config trong etc
<n0bawk> phải xoá cả mấy cái đó đi
<n0bawk> thì mới dùng ibus đc
<vubuntor788> de em thu
<vubuntor788> vao etc roi sao nua a
<vubuntor788> lam sao biet file confi nao la cua x-unikey
<n0bawk> nó ở trong cái file gì gì đấy
<n0bawk> lâu ngày quên rồi :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor788: thử cái này
<n0bawk> vubuntor788: cd /etc
<n0bawk> find -iname "*unikey*"
<n0bawk> có ra gì ko?
<vubuntor788> mot file 59unikey
<vubuntor788> find: `./ssl/private': Permission denied find: `./cups/ssl': Permission denied ./X11/Xsession.d/59unikey find: `./lvm/cache': Permission denied
<n0bawk> vubuntor788: ờ, xoá cái file đó đi
<n0bawk> gỡ x-unikey rồi xoá cái file đó đi
<vubuntor726> Em xin chào ban quản trị mạng
<FatCrab> okay
 * FatCrab dòm ban quản trị mạng
<vubuntor726> Anh chị cho em hỏi cách chi lại ổ đĩa được ko ạ
<FatCrab> cài gparted vào rồi dùng thôi
<vubuntor726> vâng em cảm ơn
<vubuntor726> à em quên
<vubuntor726> em được người khác nhờ cài lại
<FatCrab> okay
<vubuntor726> em dùng win 7 nên giờ làm việc với hệ điều hành này ko quen lắm
<vubuntor726> em muốn xem ổ đĩa vào ở đâu ạ
<Severus_> nautilus khung bên trái
<Severus_> :-s
<FatCrab> không có khái niệm ổ đĩa như trong win
<vubuntor726> thế những dữ liệu được cài đặt nó nằm ở đâu ạ
<vubuntor726> bình thường win 7 nó nằm trong ổ C ạ
<FatCrab> nó lưu trong 1 hoặc nhiều phân vùng trên ổ đĩa
<FatCrab> thế bạn định làm gì?
<vubuntor726> bây giờ em muốn cài lại win 7
<vubuntor726> em muốn chia lại ổ đĩa
<vubuntor726> để cài win 7 ạ
<FatCrab> thế bỏ đĩa win 7 vào format all đi
<FatCrab> ờ
<vubuntor726> nhưng vì ổ đĩa dung lượng rất lớn
<vubuntor726> em muốn ổ đĩa cài khoảng 20G thôi ạ
<FatCrab> hmm? vậy muốn xóa hẳn ubuntu đi?
<vubuntor726> vâng ạ
<FatCrab> thế dùng cái setup của win 7 mà phân vùng
<FatCrab> còn dùng cái setup của nó thế nào thì... không bít, ở đây chỉ support ubuntu
<FatCrab> he he
<FatCrab> có điều chắc chắn là nó làm được
<vubuntor726> anh chị ơi sao em vao ubuntu sao đó đòi pass
<vubuntor811> em chay phan mem skype tu terminal
<vubuntor811> lam cach nao de thoat khoi skype tu terminal vay? Em cam on a!
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-19
<vubuntor245> Mình có tham gia diễn đàn Ubuntu, đã đăng ký thành viên! Với 2-3 lần post bài... Hôm nay đăng nhập thì gặp thông báo "bạn bị cấm truy cập vì Spam", mình không hiểu, mình chưa bao giờ Spam cả! Giờ muốn đăng nhập được thì phải làm sao?
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC poke _Tux_ 
<C4NoC> _Tux_: kìa
<_Tux_> xác định thôi
<_Tux_> ban hammer là xóa hết cả bài cũ luôn mà
<vubuntor245> Giờ phải làm sao?
<vubuntor245> Chắc phải lập nick khác...!
<_Tux_> vubuntor245: nick bạn bị ban là gì?
<vubuntor245> buichienit ban a.
<vubuntor245> minh chua bao gio spam bai ca.
 * _Tux_ đi tìm xem bảng quản trị viên ở đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor245: done
<vubuntor245> MÌnh có gửi Mail cho QT rồi
 * CoconutCrab dẫm ConGiun 
<heroandtn3> .g session in linux
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.win.tue.nl/~aeb/linux/lk/lk-10.html
<iSupyBot`> Title: The Linux kernel: Processes (at www.win.tue.nl)
<heroandtn3> .g session login in ubuntu
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/ubuntu-linux-gnome-system-log-viewer/
<iSupyBot`> Title: View log files in Ubuntu Linux (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<heroandtn3> .g login session + ubuntu
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://askubuntu.com/questions/62833/how-do-i-change-the-default-session-for-when-using-auto-logins
<iSupyBot`> Title: unity - How do I change the default session for when using auto-logins? - Ask Ubuntu (at askubuntu.com)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-20
<vubuntor782> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor782> mọi người cho mình hỏi cách boot vào safe mode của Windows trong grub đc ko
<vubuntor782> tại mình cài song song 2 hệ điều hành Windows 8 vs Ubuntu
<vubuntor782> mà giờ muốn vào Safe mode của WIndows ko đc
<CoconutCrab> lúc windows đang boot dở bấm reset 1 phát
<CoconutCrab> đảm bảo lần sau nó hỏi safe mode ngay
<vubuntor782> Máy mình bị nhấp nháy nên mình toàn phải ấn giữ nút nguồn cho nó tự tắt
<vubuntor782> mà ko thấy nó hỏi gì hết
<vubuntor782> vẫn cứ vô như thường
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thế chịu
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor025> Chao moi nguoi.
<vubuntor025> Em dang lam 1 do an ve video conference cho 1 cong ty nho.
<vubuntor025> Em dung WANem de tao gia lap 1 mang WAN
<vubuntor025> de do cac thong so QoS cua soft
<vubuntor025> em muon hoi la bang thong cua 1 cong ty khoang bao nhieu
<Tux|Beamer> (nghĩ xem nó liên quan gì đến Ubuntu)
<vubuntor025> @@
<vubuntor025> mang cong ty
<vubuntor025> dung Linux
<vubuntor025> nen em nghi cac anh day chac biet ve cai nay
<vubuntor574> alo
<vubuntor574> chào mọi người,
<vubuntor574> mọi người cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor574> có bạn nào biết
<vubuntor574> ở HN có công ty nào
<vubuntor574> triển khai dịch vụ chống spam mail cho giải pháp mail mã nguồn mở không
<vubuntor574> sắp tới công ty mình định triển khai hệ thống mail online cho công ty
<vubuntor574> cài đặt toàn bộ trên centos
<vubuntor574> mình cần tìm giải pháp chặn spam
<vubuntor025> e
<vubuntor025> 574
<vubuntor025> di lam cty
<vubuntor025> cho hoi 1 ti
<vubuntor574> có bạn nào biết có đơn vị nào triển khai đc ko
<vubuntor025> bang thong mang internet cty ban bao nhieu vay
<vubuntor574> hiện tại bên mình chưa triển khai
<vubuntor025> y minh hoi la
<vubuntor574> nên cũng sẽ cần tư vấn thêm cả về đường truyền nữa
<vubuntor025> cong ty dang ky dich vu internet
<vubuntor025> hien tai ay
<vubuntor025> bang thong bao nhieu
<vubuntor574> internet hiện tại thì dùng capquang  gói 35M của fpt
<vubuntor025> bang thong 35m
<vubuntor574> thấy bên cmc nó mới ra gói mới
<vubuntor574> 60 M trong nước
<vubuntor574> đang định đề suất tăng lên
<vubuntor025> trong nuoc la 60M
<vubuntor025> toc do download/upload the nao ban
<vubuntor574> 60/60 trong nước
<vubuntor574> 1M/1M quốc tế
<vubuntor574> gói fiber king
<vubuntor025> tks ban 574 nhe
<Tux|Beamer> vubuntor574: zimbra
<Tux|Beamer> nó tích hợp sẵn hệ thống chống spam rồi
 * Tux|Beamer thấy nhiều người xài zimbra
<vubuntor574> Tux|Beamer: có thể cho mình biết ở HN có công ty nào triển khai được giải pháp này không
<heroandtn3> mọi người cho em hỏi, làm thế nào để chuyển đầu ra của 1 lệnh sang 2 lệnh nhỉ
<heroandtn3> ví dụ gõ: cat abc | grep xyz
<heroandtn3>  thì đầu ra của cat chỉ tới được grep
<heroandtn3> giả sử sau grep có 1 lệnh khác, thì làm sao lấy được nhỉ
<n0bawk> | | | |
<heroandtn3> là như thế nào ạ?
<heroandtn3> sợ mất kiến thức hay sao mà ko chia sẻ thế bác n0bawk :v
<favadi> heroandtn3: lưu vào biến
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-21
<heroandtn3> favadi: thank anh
<vubuntor881> cho mình hỏi 1 tí
<vubuntor881> Có cách nào active driver Wifi cho Ubuntu 12.10 mà ko cần mạng dây ko, hiện h` mỉnh chỉ có wifi
<vubuntor881> ko có ai ah :|
<Tux|Tired> vubuntor881: không active được wifi thì sao connect được
<vubuntor881> ý mình là có pack install offline ko
<Tux|Tired> vubuntor881: dùng Windows tải mấy gói cần thiết về rồi dùng dpkg cài cũng đưọc
<vubuntor881> cho mình link tải đc ko
<Tux|Tired> vubuntor881: tùy hệ thống
<Tux|Tired> vubuntor881: nghiên cứu keryx hoặc wapt-gẻ
<Tux|Tired> vubuntor881: nghiên cứu keryx hoặc wapt-get
<vubuntor881> thank
<vubuntor174> Chào mọi người.
<vubuntor174> Em đang nghiên cứu về open source video conference trên linux
<vubuntor174> BigBlueButton
<vubuntor174> Em muốn hỏi là mình muốn biết thông số QoS: delay, jitter, loss
<vubuntor174> giữa các client là bao nhiêu
<vubuntor174> thì hướng làm là gì
<heroandtn3> $ cat student.txt
<heroandtn3>  Tran Hung Dao 19 10/05/92 CNTT091 Nam
<heroandtn3>  Thien Nhan 22 21/03/89 CNTT061 Nam
<heroandtn3>  Quoc Toan 21 02/02/90 CNTT081 Nam
<heroandtn3>  Ho Xuan Huong 20 12/11/91 CNTT091 Nu
<heroandtn3>  
<heroandtn3>  sort student.txt order by name, birth, class
<heroandtn3>  
<heroandtn3>  note: just use some command like grep, cut, sed, tr, ...
<heroandtn3> anh Tux|Tired
<TuxChamChi> heroandtn3: tức là giờ processing cái file text đó để nó được sắp xếp chứ gì
<TuxChamChi> cơ mà tên 2 chữ cái rồi 3 chữ cái kia
<TuxChamChi> regex mốc mômồm
<TuxChamChi> :))
<heroandtn3> làm ngược lại chứ anh
<heroandtn3> tính từ bên phải sang
<heroandtn3> à
<heroandtn3> ko biết có cắt được từ bên phải sang ko nhỉ
<TuxChamChi> heroandtn3: dùng regex đi
<TuxChamChi> rồi cắp lấy từng group
<TuxChamChi> xong sort
<TuxChamChi> chắc đơn giản hơn
 * TuxChamChi mạng trường chậm vkl
<heroandtn3> http://vnexpress.net/gl/xa-hoi/nhip-dieu-tre/2012/12/miss-hubt-khoe-dang-sau-su-co-nam-sinh-bi-truy-sat/
<heroandtn3> Miss HUBT khoe dáng sau sự cố nam sinh bị truy sát - VnExpress
<heroandtn3> báo chí VN ngày càng đồi bại
<TuxChamChi> heroandtn3: vụ kia sao rồi
<TuxChamChi> có được dùng awk hem
<heroandtn3> em đang ngâm cứu
<heroandtn3> awk thì được
<heroandtn3> chỉ là ko được dùng các cấu trúc lập trình thôi, như loop, if else
<CoconutCrab> http://www.bbc.co.uk/vietnamese/vietnam/2012/12/121221_russian_submarine_hanoi.shtml
<iSupyBot`> Title: Nga thử tàu ngầm sẽ mang tên Hà Nội - BBC Vietnamese - Việt Nam (at www.bbc.co.uk)
<CoconutCrab> opsie
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-22
<vubuntor764> chào các bác pro
<vubuntor764> các bác cho em nhờ chút được chư ak
<vubuntor483> cho mình hỏi các thông tin về subversion chạy trên ubuntu với
<vubuntor483> các lệnh nữa
<vubuntor509> bọn mình đang làm bài về phần mềm mã nguồn mở suversion
<vubuntor509> có ai biết không bảo t với
<vubuntor485> ai giúp mình teamviewr cài libcrypto.so.6 vs mình biết ơn vô cùng
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-23
<vubuntor507> Ae giup minh voi, minh cai driver ATI cho ubuntu 12.10 mai ma ko duoc
<vubuntor507> mình đã tìm trên diễn đàn các cách để cài nhưng đến lúc cài dặt gói dữ liệu của driver ATI thì báo lỗi
<vubuntor507> bạn nào rảnh cài giùm mình qua teamview với
<kid__> vubuntor507: bạn chịu khó chờ ai đó chờ ai đó chỉ cho nhé
<kid__> giờ mình đang bận
<vubuntor432> mình muốn nhờ người hướng dẫ cài driver ATI
<vubuntor432> các bạn hỗ trợ qua yaho: trung_nv3
<vubuntor432> mình đang online
<vubuntor917> mấy anh cho em hỏi
<vubuntor917> cài ubuntu lên logical thì có vấn đề gì không?
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor085> Nhờ mọi người giúp đỡ cách cấu hình đển reboot server bằng php trên web?
<CoconutCrab> bạn thật sự cần tính năng đó à? :]
<vubuntor085> uhm
<CoconutCrab> thế thì viết 1 cái shell script cho phép reboot server rồi link đến nó từ php thôi
<vubuntor085> mình có đọc,kêu là nếu bật lên server sẽ không bảo mật,nhưng làm theo không được
<CoconutCrab> (rồi chuẩn bị chờ server ói :])
<vubuntor085> mình thử rồi
<vubuntor085> nhưng không được
<CoconutCrab> thế kiểm tra xem tại sao không được
<vubuntor085> chạy trên web,nó không hiện gì hết
<vubuntor085> làm sao kiểm tra bạn?
<CoconutCrab> log vào server kiểm tra
<vubuntor085> 192.168.0.103 - - [23/Dec/2012:10:35:57 +0700] "GET /a.php HTTP/1.1" 200 - "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.11 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/23.0.1271.97 Safari/537.11" 192.168.0.103 - - [23/Dec/2012:10:35:58 +0700] "GET /favicon.ico HTTP/1.1" 404 287 "-" "Mozilla/5.0 (Windows NT 6.1; WOW64) AppleWebKit/537.11 (KHTML, like Gecko) Chrome/23.0.1271.97 Safari/537.11"
<vubuntor085> dòng log ở apache trong file access_log đó
<vubuntor085> file error_log thì không có,vì không bị lỗi
<CoconutCrab> :]
<vubuntor085> tiếp theo làm sao bạn?
<CoconutCrab> log của php ấy chứ
<vubuntor085> coi log php ở đâu?@@
<vubuntor085> mà đoạn php mình viết đâu có sai
<vubuntor085> nội dung file shell.sh này
<vubuntor085> #!/bin/bash reboot
<vubuntor085> nội dung file php
<vubuntor085> <?php system("bash shell.sh"); ?>
<CoconutCrab> lol
<CoconutCrab> viết sai shell rồi
<vubuntor085> sao lại sai?
<vubuntor085> mình chạy bash shell.sh thì nó vẫn reboot mà
<vubuntor085> còn chạy trên web,thì không xi nhê gì hết
<CoconutCrab> lawl
<CoconutCrab> chắc user không đủ quyền
<CoconutCrab> không bảo mật
<CoconutCrab> ssh vào mà reboot đi
<CoconutCrab> ;)
<vubuntor085> mình cần reboot trên giao diện web ấy
<vubuntor085> như windows nếu không cấm,thì reboot trên web bình thường
<vubuntor085> còn linux thì không biết cấu hình @@
<CoconutCrab> để làm gì?
<CoconutCrab> đó là 1 ý tưởng khá tệ cho bảo mật :-/
<vubuntor085> thì mình đã nói lúc nãy rồi,cái này sẽ làm hệ thống bảo mật yếu đi
<vubuntor085> nhưng không lẽ ko có cách?
<CoconutCrab> không phải yếu đi mà là mất luôn
<CoconutCrab> tất nhiên có
<CoconutCrab> nhưng phải rõ về phân quyền trên linux
<vubuntor085> chmod?
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> ờ mà thích thì chmod 777 cũng được
<CoconutCrab> ai cũng có quyền restart server
<CoconutCrab> he he
<vubuntor085> không chạy
<CoconutCrab> à, thôi chmod 555 thôi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor085> hôm trước chmod thế nó không chạy
<CoconutCrab> thế thì chịu, php lụi
<CoconutCrab> he he
<vubuntor085> nó vẫn trắng xóa,ko báo lỗi,ko reboot
<CoconutCrab> tốt nhất đừng làm vụ đó
<CoconutCrab> cần reboot thì log vào mà reboot
<CoconutCrab> thêm cái giao diện web để làm gì
<vubuntor085> log thì không nói làm gì rồi
<vubuntor085> lót dép hóng cao nhân trả lời ...............
<vubuntor085> Có ai biết trả lời giúp mình với nhé,thank mọi người nhìu :x
 * CoconutCrab thấy chả để làm gì
<CoconutCrab> không có cả authentication lẫn authorisation
<CoconutCrab> nếu là cho công việc thì cần xem lại ý tưởng đấy
<CoconutCrab> còn nếu là bài tập thì bảo ông thầy nghĩ lại đi
<vubuntor085> thì cứ coi như để tham khảo không được à?
<CoconutCrab> tham khảo để làm gì? :))
<CoconutCrab> xem log của php rồi mà
<vubuntor085> tham khảo để biết
<CoconutCrab> okay
 * CoconutCrab cũng muốn lập 1 cái php bấm vào nổ tung server
<vubuntor085> còn nguy hiểm hay không thì mình chịu trách nhiệm thôi
<CoconutCrab> để biết
<CoconutCrab> thế cốt lõi của vấn đề này là gì?
<vubuntor085> mình muốn reboot server trên giao diện web
<vubuntor085> thế thôi,còn lại nhưng cái khác mình không nhất thiết phải trả lời bạn
<CoconutCrab> đấy không cái cốt lõi
<CoconutCrab> đấy là cái cụ thể muốn thực hiện
<vubuntor085> môi trường mình làm giả lập,nên cũng không đụng chạm gì ai
<CoconutCrab> cốt lõi là cho phép thực thi 1 mã bất kỳ trên máy chủ với quyền quản trị
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<CoconutCrab> có đủ từ khóa để hiểu và làm rồi đấy
<CoconutCrab> cách kia là nó đơn giản nhất, he he, còn muốn biết xem tại sao nó ói
<CoconutCrab> thì xem cái 'system' gì đó của php kia nó có trả về giá trị là thực thi thành công hay không
 * CoconutCrab mù lập trình php nên chả biết nó có trả về gì không
<CoconutCrab> he he
<vubuntor085> nó thực thi thành công thì đã reboot
<CoconutCrab> thì đấy
<vubuntor085> shell không sai,vì chạy trên ssh ok
<CoconutCrab> xem 'tại sao' nó không chạy
<vubuntor085> vì không đủ quyền
<vubuntor085> vấn đề là làm sao đủ quyền,
<CoconutCrab> thì cái hàm system nó phải có giá trị trả về chứ
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> sao lại không đủ quyền? :))
<vubuntor085> mà hỏi tí không phải ,bạn đã làm được chưa,mà nãy giờ nói vòng vo mãi thế?
<CoconutCrab> ý là, bạn đọc log chỗ nào biết nó không đủ quyền?
<vubuntor085> search google
<CoconutCrab> ồ, mình cần gì phải làm thế
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> chắc gì
<CoconutCrab> phải xem chính xác cái system nó thế nào chứ
<CoconutCrab> chmod 777 là đến user cũng cho nổ tung server được rồi, khứa gì đến php :P
<CoconutCrab> cái hàm system*
<CoconutCrab> không lẽ mình lại phải google hộ hàm system của php nhỉ? :P
<CoconutCrab> .g php system function
<iPhenny> CoconutCrab: http://php.net/manual/en/function.system.php
<iSupyBot`> Title: PHP: system - Manual (at php.net)
<vubuntor085> link đó đọc rồi
<CoconutCrab> ồ
<CoconutCrab> thế nó có cái.. ờ... 'return_var' kìa
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn đọc nó ra cái gì ? :3
<vubuntor085> khổ
<vubuntor085> thôi,bạn làm thử đi rồi biết
<CoconutCrab> sao không để file php output ra return var
<CoconutCrab> he he
<CoconutCrab> ô
<CoconutCrab> tội gì mình phải làm :))
<vubuntor085> mình không rảnh cãi nhau với bạn
<CoconutCrab> hi hi
 * CoconutCrab đang muốn giúp mà
<CoconutCrab> có cả output lẫn return_var
<CoconutCrab> xem return_var cái biết ngay
<CoconutCrab> he he
 * CoconutCrab chán nhắm
<vubuntor545> may anh cho em hoi duoc khong?
<CoconutCrab> ?
<vubuntor545> em cai khi chon o
<vubuntor545> no hien no root file system define
<vubuntor545> trong khi em da format thanh ext4 va label / roi
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor545> vay lam the nao anh?
<CoconutCrab> root file system define?
<vubuntor545> vang
<vubuntor545> no root file system define
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> không phải để label / nhé
<CoconutCrab> để mount point là '/'
<vubuntor545> ok duoc roi anh
<vubuntor545> tks anh
<CoconutCrab> nhanh vậy
<vubuntor273> anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor273> muon xem phan cung cua may ubuntu lam the nao anh?
<vubuntor587> may anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor587> em vua cai ubuntu
<vubuntor587> bay gio chi co 1 o
<vubuntor587> em muon chia thanh 3 o thi lam the nao?
<vubuntor587> may anh giup em voi
<mrhoangit_> vubuntor587: cài Gparted đi bạn
<mrhoangit_> phần mềm chia ổ đó
<vubuntor587> em co roi nhung khong duoc
<vubuntor587> no bao dang mount khong chia duoc
<mrhoangit_> mình cũng ko rõ lắm
<mrhoangit_> à
<mrhoangit_> bạn chạy live cd rồi chia thử xem
<vubuntor587> ok de em thu
<mrhoangit_> ok
<vubuntor587> update xong han :D
<mrhoangit_> sao bạn
<vubuntor587> ko
<vubuntor587> anh cho em chut
<vubuntor216> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor216> dau ~ trong ubuntu co nghia la gi?
<vubuntor216> mấy anh?
<kid__> .g ~ symbol ubuntu
<iPhenny> kid__: http://design.ubuntu.com/assets/ubuntu-logo
<iSupyBot`> Title: Ubuntu logo | Ubuntu Brand Guidelines (at design.ubuntu.com)
<mrhoangit_> hình như là thay cho đường dẫn /home/username
<vubuntor216> oh
<vubuntor216> vậy cho em hỏi
<vubuntor216> định dạng ổ cứng lưu dữ liệu trên ubuntu là gì?
<vubuntor216> em tạo 2 ổ là ext4 nó đều không cho tạo folder
<vubuntor216> toàn bắt phải root mới tạo được
<vubuntor216> mà toàn là logical
<vubuntor216> bây giờ muốn lưu phải làm thế nào?
<kid__> tạo dưới tài khoản root:3'
<vubuntor216> sao em thấy trên mạng bọn nó bảo tạo tài khoản root thì sẽ không được bảo mật
<kid__> trong terminal
<kid__> bạn gõ sudo nautilus
<kid__> rồi muốn làm gì thì làm:3
<vubuntor216> ơ thế mỗi lần tạo folder
<vubuntor216> lại phải vào root?
<vubuntor216> không có cách nào tạo folder nhanh hơn không anh?
<vubuntor216> em chỉ cần lưu giữ liệu thôi
<vubuntor216> chứ không có mục đích gì kkhacs
 * kid__ trỏ CoconutCrab
<vubuntor216> ???
 * CoconutCrab coi mango
<CoconutCrab> ¦3
<vubuntor216> ???
<vubuntor216> sao anh>
<vubuntor216> làm sao anh?
<vubuntor216> nhanh lên mấy anh em gấp quá
<mrhoangit_> bạn dùng lệnh chown thử xem
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: cái vụ php đấy
<_Tux_> thiếu gì cách làm đơn giản hơn
<_Tux_> Google mấy kết quả đầu đã có
<_Tux_> nhưng bạn kia cứ thích *hardcore* cơ
<_Tux_> mà em thấy cái việc đấy cũng làm sao ấy
<_Tux_> :p
<_Tux_> cách đơn giản là làm cái crontab check 1 cái file ở /tmp
<vubuntor287> help help help
<_Tux_> nếu có ở đấy thì reboot
<_Tux_> hô hô
<_Tux_> không thì thôi
<_Tux_> chả sợ vấn đề quyền
<CoconutCrab> huh?
<CoconutCrab> still bad
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: bản thân cái việc bạn ấy định làm
<_Tux_> cũng thế rồi mà
<_Tux_> :))
<CoconutCrab> yup, veri bad
<vubuntor216> ???
<vubuntor216> cái gì đấy?
 * _Tux_ vừa cấm cả một dãy IP dài ngoằng trong 4rum
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor124> các pro cho em hỏi chút được không?
<vubuntor124> ???
<vubuntor124> mấy anh đâu hết rồi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: đi noel
<_Tux_> với máu chảy về t**m rồi
<vubuntor124> anh cho em hỏi chút được không?
<vubuntor124> nhanh thôi anh
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor124> em muốn tạo 2 ổ
<vubuntor124> một ổ chứa file system
<vubuntor124> 1 ổ chứa data
<vubuntor124> em muốn ổ data được mount ngay từ lúc bật máy để chạy dropbox
<vubuntor124> vậy em phải làm thế nào?
<_Tux_> !automount
<ubot2`> Tự động Mount các phân vùng http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%E1%BB%B1_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng_m%E1%BB%9F_ph%C3%A2n_v%C3%B9ng_%28auto_mount%29
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tự động mount – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor124> thế tạo thế nào anh?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2`> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor124> tạo như bình thường hay là sao?
<iSupyBot`> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> Phần phân vùng HDD á
<vubuntor124> vâng
<vubuntor124> tạo như bình thường à?
<vubuntor124> sao em tạo nó cứ có cái folder file-found gì ý
<_Tux_> thế nào là bình thường
<vubuntor124> em không xóa được
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: Google linux lost+found
<vubuntor124> thì vào gparted chia thành 1 ổ logical
<vubuntor124> đúng rồi
<vubuntor124> em vào cài đặt ẩn recover file
<vubuntor124> nhưng không được?
<vubuntor124> vậy làm thế nào anh?
<_Tux_> làm gì có cài đặt ẩn recover file
<vubuntor124> thế cái đấy ẩn được không anh?
<vubuntor124> em không có link nên cũng không nhớ lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: xóa nó đi cũng được
<_Tux_> chả sao
<vubuntor124> à backup file với hidden
<vubuntor124> oh
<vubuntor124> vậy ổ nó trong thư mục /media là đúng hay sai anh?
<vubuntor124> em thấy mount point của nó là ở đó
<vubuntor124> rồi đến tên ổ
<_Tux_> ở đâu không quan trọng
<vubuntor124> ok
<_Tux_> để /media vì thường thì Ubuntu mặc định nó dùng mount point ở đấy thôi
<vubuntor124> ok để em thử
<vubuntor124> có gì thì anh giúp nốt nhé
<_Tux_> no problem
<vubuntor124> anh tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor124> cho em hỏi nếu có phân vùng rồi
<vubuntor124> thì có phải làm bước 5 không?
<vubuntor124> anh?
<Severus_> không
<vubuntor124> VD em ghi thế này dev/sda5 /media/Data ext4-3g defaults,uid= 0 0 có đúng không anh?
<_Tux_> vubuntor124: clgt
<vubuntor124> ?
<_Tux_> ext4 là ext4
<_Tux_> sao lại có -3g
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor124> thế chỉ cần ext4 thôi đúng không?
<vubuntor124> có cần default không?
<vubuntor124> có gì em hỏi tiếp nhé :D
<vubuntor026> anh oi no bao mount point media/Data does not exit thi lam the nao?
<vubuntor026> anh?
<_Tux_> có thư mục /media/Data không?
<vubuntor026> ???
<vubuntor026> luc mo o cung len
<vubuntor026> no moi co
<_Tux_> tạo ra thư mục đó
<_Tux_> thì nó mới có chỗ mà mount chớ
<vubuntor026> de em thu
<vubuntor026> wrong fs file, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sda5,...
<vubuntor026> la sao anh?
<vubuntor026> dau tim qua roi do anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor026: như nó báo thôi
<vubuntor026> vay lam the nao anh?
<_Tux_> sai filesystem, sai options
<vubuntor026> dung het ma
<_Tux_> vubuntor026: chắc không
<_Tux_> máy nó báo sai
<_Tux_> tức là sai
<vubuntor026> tai cai nay no phai mount roi
<vubuntor026> no moi co folder
<vubuntor026> thi moi co dung info
<vubuntor026> chu chua mount lam gi co?
<vubuntor026> cai nay hai qua
<redlotus> vubuntor026: check fstab
<vubuntor026> co cai gi de check anh?
<vubuntor026> em lam y nhu huong dan ma
<redlotus> fs , option kìa :|
<vubuntor026> may anh cho em hoi cach lam o day la gi?
<vubuntor026> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/AutomaticallyMountPartitions#Per-User_Mounts
<iSupyBot`> Title: AutomaticallyMountPartitions - Community Ubuntu Documentation (at help.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor026> anh?
<vubuntor026> ???
<vubuntor189> anh oi cho em hoi cai thu muc /org/freedesktop/ o dau anh?
<vubuntor189> anh oi?
<_Tux_> không có thư mục đấy
<vubuntor189> vay tai sao no lai mount tu do?
<vubuntor189> gio bi loi vi khong tim thay file?
<vubuntor189> thuyluc1219@Alfred:~$ /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/4c5e6d35-d069-4de8-b426-240a82237feb Mount failed: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda5 on /org/freedesktop/Udisks/devices/sda5
<vubuntor189> em dung root van bi
<vubuntor189> root@Alfred:/home/thuyluc1219#  /usr/bin/udisks --mount /dev/disk/by-uuid/4c5e6d35-d069-4de8-b426-240a82237feb Mount failed: Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: mount point /org/freedesktop/Udisks/devices/sda5 does not exist
<vubuntor189> lam the nao gio anh?
<_Tux_> only root can mount /dev/sda5
<vubuntor189> em dung root roi do?
<vubuntor189> root@Alfred
<_Tux_> mount point /org/freedesktop/Udisks/devices/sda5 does not exist
<vubuntor189> vay lam the nao de no exist?
<_Tux_> tạo ra nó
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: bạn không mount
<_Tux_> vì bạn không có mount point hợp lệ
<vubuntor189> nhung file sda o tan thu muc dev ma
<vubuntor189> lam sao co file sda5 duoc?
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: bạn muốn làm gì bây giờ nào?
<vubuntor189> em muon mount o dia
<vubuntor189> em con 2 o la data va setup
<vubuntor189> nhung bay gio khong mount duoc
<vubuntor189> no bao thieu file do
<vubuntor189> gio phai lam the nao?
<_Tux_> chỉnh fstab cho đúng
<_Tux_> vậy thôi
<vubuntor189> fstab lam gi co gi dau?
<_Tux_> tạo ra 1 cái thư mục ở đâu đó
<_Tux_> làm mount point
<_Tux_> rồi chỉnh fstab cho nó mount vô đó
<_Tux_> done
<vubuntor189> no bao sai file system
<vubuntor189> vua em bao roi con gi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: thì kiểm tra lại filesystem
<vubuntor189> anh bao tao moi
<vubuntor189> thi lam gi co file system?
<vubuntor189> tao 1 thu muc moi
<vubuntor189> no phai co file system cua o dia no moi khong bi loi
<_Tux_> thư mục thì liên quan gì tới filesystem
<vubuntor189> ai biet
<_Tux_> ai biết
<vubuntor189> may bao loi thi biet la loi thoi
 * _Tux_ đi ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: bạn nên cho rằng mình làm sai và hiểu tại sao sai
<_Tux_> hơn là nghĩ là mình đúng !
<vubuntor189> em khong hieu sao sai moi hoi anh ma?
<_Tux_> bạn hiểu filesystem format không?
<vubuntor189> tat nhien cai day em thay vo ly
<vubuntor189> nhung may bao sai thi lam the nao duoc?
 * redlotus thấy anh tux hôm nay kiên nhẫn ghê >"<
<vubuntor189> anh dat anh vao truong hop cua em thi hieu
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: đừng bắt người khác làm thế
<vubuntor189> ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: bạn thử đặt mình vào trường hợp của người khác xem
<_Tux_> :p
<_Tux_> tiên trách kỉ, hậu trách nhân
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: 2 phân vùng của bạn là filesystem gì?
<vubuntor189> em hieu anh vi em bi nhieu nhu anh roi
<vubuntor189> may bon hoi code minh uc che lam
<vubuntor189> nhung bay gio minh moi hieu ho the nao
 * _Tux_ ếu biết code
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: gõ Tiếng Việt được không>?
<vubuntor189> dang dung ubuntu ma anh
<redlotus> vubuntor189: google từ khóa fstab đọc cái đầu tiên là hiểu rồi >"<
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: dùng Ubuntu thì không gõ tiếng Việt được à?
<vubuntor189> co nhung moi lan lai phai nhanctrl+space
 * _Tux_ nhấn có 1 lần lol
<vubuntor189> 1 lan aka ton time :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: chả tốn mấy, mặc định ibus nó chỉ cần bật 1 lần trên 1 cửa sổ
<_Tux_> từ lần sau không cần bật
<_Tux_> vì thế bạn chỉ đang chống chế thôi
<vubuntor189> sao moi lan em vao 1 text area thi lai bi?
<vubuntor189> vd vao search 1 lan lai bi
<vubuntor189> vao word lai bi
<_Tux_> 2 app khác nhau
<_Tux_> 2 input khác nhau
<vubuntor189> ok đc rồi
<vubuntor189> anh còn ở đó không?
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: ?
<vubuntor189> ý em là thế này
<vubuntor189> khi nhấn vào device là ổ data thì folder trong media mới được tạo
<vubuntor189> tức là khi mount rồi đó
<vubuntor189> còn khi chưa mount thì không có folder đó
<vubuntor189> mà nó ở trong /org/freedesktop/
<vubuntor189> vậy nên em dùng fstab để mount /media/ không được
<vubuntor189> dùng org cũng không được
<vubuntor189> nó báo không có mount point đó
<vubuntor189> vậy phải làm thế nào?
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: bạn cuộn lên phía trên
<_Tux_> mình nói rồi
<_Tux_> và bạn thì không chịu đọc!!!
<vubuntor189> em đọc làm theo kết quả là thế còn gì?
<vubuntor189> em nói rồi mà?
<vubuntor189> ngay từ đầu đó
<vubuntor189> thế nên em mới chuyển sang org cũng không được
<vubuntor189> tạo folder cũng không được
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: bạn đọc kĩ lại xem mình nói gì đi
<_Tux_> vấn đề là fstab của bạn bị sai options
<vubuntor189> em đọc rồi
<_Tux_> đồng thời bạn cũng không tạo ra folder ở /media để làm mount point
<vubuntor189> đầu tiên không đuọcw
<vubuntor189> em mới chuyển lại
<vubuntor189> em nói rồi mà
<vubuntor189> em tạo folder nó không nhận
<CoconutCrab> làm cái dzì vậy
<vubuntor189> nó bảo sai file system còn gì @@
<vubuntor189> thế nên em mới bảo
<vubuntor189> khi nhấn vào device là ổ đĩa rồi
<vubuntor189> folder mới được tạo còn gì ???
<vubuntor189> anh hay nhỉ?
<Severus_> vubuntor189:
<Severus_> nói lại cho mình gnhe đi
<Severus_> anh _Tux_
<Severus_> để em đia nh
<Severus_> :)
<Severus_> vubuntor189: nói đi anfo
<Severus_> ;)
<vubuntor189> em muốn máy tự động mount ổ cứng
<vubuntor189> VD 1 ổ là file system là của máy chứa file của ubuntu rồi thì không phải nói
<_Tux_> vubuntor189: mình hơi bị kiên nhẫn rồi đấy
<_Tux_> :p
<Severus_> rồi tiếp đi
<vubuntor189> em muốn máy tự mount 2 ổ là data và setup để cài dropbox vào đấy
<vubuntor189> chứ nếu không thì mỗi lần mở dropbox lại không tìm thấy folder vì chưa mount
<vubuntor189> em làm như anh tux chỉnh file fstab
<vubuntor189> chỉnh như hướng dẫn sai
<vubuntor189> chỉnh tái chỉnh hồi mấy lần thay đổi vẫn sai
<vubuntor189> tạo folder mấy lần vẫn sai
<Severus_> chỉnh như thế nào vậy bạn ?
<vubuntor189> VD:
<_Tux_> đoán cái kia là ntfs
<vubuntor189> không
<_Tux_> nhưng chủ nhân viết fstab thành ext4
<vubuntor189> @@
<vubuntor189> em lừa anh làm gì
<vubuntor189> anh có team vào cài luôn thì biết
<CoconutCrab> mount | grep data
<_Tux_> team là cái mợ gì
<vubuntor189> team viewer @@
<Severus_> vubuntor189:
<Severus_> bạn chauw trả lời mình
<Severus_> sửa thế nào
<Severus_> kiểu filesystem data là gì
<vubuntor189> đó là lần 2
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor189> em thêm dòng này vào cuối: /dev/sda5 ext4 defaults 1000 0 0
<vubuntor189> đó là lần 2
<vubuntor189> còn lần 1
<Severus_> cái 10000 đó là gì vậy vubuntor189
<Severus_> ?
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> Severus_: nói chunng bạn vubuntor189 bảo là bạn ấy làm không sai
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor189> là: /dev/sda5 /media/Data ext4 defaults,uid=1000 0 0
<Severus_> viết trật rồi
<vubuntor189> ?
<Severus_> mount point không có
<Severus_> uid viết rời
<Severus_> bạn xem lại
<vubuntor189> sao trong hướng dẫn ghi vậy?
<_Tux_> Severus_: dùng /dev cũng được mà
<Severus_> hướng dẫn ở đau thế
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor189> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/T%E1%BB%B1_%C4%91%E1%BB%99ng_mount
<Severus_> ý em là câu trên đó anh _Tux_
<Severus_> vubuntor189	em thêm dòng này vào cuối: /dev/sda5 ext4 defaults 1000 0 0
<Severus_> vubuntor189: bỏ cái uid đí
<vubuntor189> không có mount point
<vubuntor189> loop lại bắt đầu như với anh tux @@
<Severus_> bạn đưa cho mình 2 thông tin
<vubuntor189> anh vào http://www.teamviewer.com/vi/download/linux.aspx rồi anh chỉnh trực tiếp máy em luôn đi
<Severus_> 1 tên ổ muôn mount và kiểu filesystem
<iSupyBot`> Title: Bản tải về TeamViewer miễn phí dành cho Linux (at www.teamviewer.com)
<vubuntor189> ko mất thời gian lắm
<Severus_> 2 file fstab của bạn
<vubuntor189> data ext4
<Severus_> no teamview
<vubuntor189> Dâta ext4
<vubuntor189> sao?
<Severus_> dât nắm trên /dev/sdax ?
<vubuntor189> file của nó là /dev/sda5
<Severus_> bạn mount vào đâu
<Severus_> ?
<Severus_> có moint point chưa
<vubuntor189> mount khi khởi động máy
<Severus_> ?
<Severus_> mount vào thư mục nào
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor189> em không biết mới hỏi mọi người@@
<Severus_> tạo đi
<vubuntor189> em biết em hỏi làm gì
<Severus_> tao một thư mục trống
<Severus_> rồi mount vào đó
<vubuntor189> VD tạo vào media nhé
<vubuntor189> được không anh?
<vubuntor189> em tạo rồi
<vubuntor189> giờ thì mount?
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor189: vẫn chưa xong hả
<Severus_> rồi bạn tạo vào đâu
<Severus_> ?
<Tux|Windoof> chẹp chẹp
<vubuntor189> lại bắt đàu như anh thôi
<vubuntor189> lại lặp lại
<vubuntor189> tạo folder
<vubuntor189> lại báo lỗi @@
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor189: đọc lại đoạn mình viết
<vubuntor189> rồi lại người nữa thì em đi
<Tux|Windoof> thì nó đủ rồi
<Tux|Windoof> tạo thư mục
<Tux|Windoof> chỉnh fstab mount vào đấy
<Tux|Windoof> done
<Tux|Windoof> ext4 thì có phải chỉnh gì đâu
<vubuntor189> em tạo nhưng nó báo lõi
<Tux|Windoof> trừ phi cái /dev/sda5 của bạn
<vubuntor189> đây em copy đoạn lỗi cho anh
<Tux|Windoof> đek phải phân vùng Data
<Tux|Windoof> hô hô
 * Tux|Windoof chơi game
 * Tux|Windoof sống chết mặc bay
<vubuntor189> @@
<vubuntor189> nhớ ko nhầm hôm nay tận thế @@
<vubuntor189> thôi anh đếch chơi u nữa
<Severus_> vubuntor189: copy lên đây xem anfo
<Severus_> ?
<vubuntor189> format cài lại w cho lành @@
<Severus_> vubuntor189: vậy out đi
<Severus_> về Uynh àm chơi
<vubuntor189> @@
<vubuntor189> năm sau có hứng lại chơi tiếp :D
<Severus_> thích cọc thì thôi
<Severus_> dẹp
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor120> mấy anh ơi cho em hỏi
<vubuntor120> trong mấy tut hướng dẫn thường có phần system-->adminstation
<vubuntor120> vậy phần đó ở đâu?
<vubuntor120> sao em tìm không thấy?
<vubuntor120> các pro ơi?
<Tux|Windoof> vubuntor120: phần đó không còn nữa
<Severus_> cái đó cho Gnome2
<Tux|Windoof> ở những phiên bản mới
<vubuntor120> vậy những tut đó phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor120> VD như tut cài font
<Severus_> apt-get install
<vubuntor120> ok tks anh
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-17
<vubuntor847> các anh chị cho e hỏi là phần mề ubuntu từ khi ra đời đến  nay thì có bao nhiêu phiên bản và các phiên bản đó là j ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor362: bạn là người mới hỏi lúc nãy đúng không?
<vubuntor817> hello
<vubuntor817> I need help to use linux
<vubuntor817> My sys cant connect network
<_Tux_> tiếng anh à
<_Tux_> khó hiểu vãi
 * _Tux_ đi translate
<Stanley00> vubuntor817: bạn nói tiếng việt được không?
<_Tux_> chắc timeout rồi
<vubuntor817> toi la nguoi Laos nen viet tieng viet hoi cham
<vubuntor817> xin loi
<vubuntor817> toi vua dung linux nen toi can hoi
<vubuntor817> cua toi khong co internet
<vubuntor817> khong hieu vi sao
<_Tux_> tiếng anh hay TV đều được
<_Tux_> cái nào thạo hơn thi bạn dùng
<WorkerCr1b> ồ
<WorkerCr1b> nice
<WorkerCr1b> support tốt nha
 * _Tux_ tát WorkerCr1b 
<_Tux_> WorkerCr1b: làm việc đê
 * WorkerCr1b bò vào xó
<vubuntor817> I just use linux sys but I don't know why it not connect network?
<vubuntor817> because I see network adapter have indicator on the screen
<vubuntor817> and I ping to 127.0.0.1 that good
<_Tux_> it's always good
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor817> but when I ping to 8.8.8.8 but not working
<vubuntor817> really?
<vubuntor817> I see that cant working
<_Tux_> vubuntor817: yes
<_Tux_> 127.0.0.1 is localhost
<vubuntor817> yes
<_Tux_> and it always good :D
<vubuntor817> I know that
<_Tux_> vubuntor817: what's adapter you use?
<vubuntor817> I think that is NIC?
<_Tux_> wireless adapter or ethernet?
<vubuntor817> I don't know
<vubuntor817> oh. that is wifi
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> Now, You click into network indicator
<_Tux_> and click into "Information"
<_Tux_> What're you see?
<vubuntor817> not connect adapter
<_Tux_> oh
<vubuntor817> why?
<_Tux_> vubuntor817: Do you see the wifi station name in the network menu?
<vubuntor817> no
<vubuntor817> nothing
<_Tux_> like that http://i.imgur.com/1VIbPF5.png
<_Tux_> vubuntor817: please show me screenshot of network indicator menu
<vubuntor817> ah ha
<vubuntor817> I don't see nothing wifi indicator on the my sys
<vubuntor817> sorry. I need change other disk
<vubuntor817> to used linux sys
<vubuntor817> see again
<_Tux_> ok
<_Tux_> see you again
<vubuntor817> thanks so much!
<vubuntor817> Your english very good. thanks
<_Tux_> vubuntor817: i don't think that
<_Tux_> :)
<WorkerCr1b> :v
 * WorkerCrab dòm ra
<Stanley00> chẳng biết câu hỏi thế này thì có nên report vi phạm không nữa http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/?qa=80/tri%E1%BB%83n-khai-m%E1%BA%A1ng-ri%C3%AAng-%E1%BA%A3o-openvpn
<SuperLuserv2> [ Triển khai mạng riêng ảo OpenVPN - Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor942> Các bạn cho mình hỏi cách cài driver cho máy in canon 2900, mình xem trên diễn đàn không thấy hướng dẫn
<Stanley00> máy in à? không cắm và chạy được sao?
<vubuntor942> không được bạn ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor942: thôi cài Windows in cho nhanh
<_Tux_> cài mấy bọn canon cực thấy bà
<vubuntor942> nhưng mình thích in trên ubuntu
<vubuntor942> bạn cho mình link để đọc cũng được
<Stanley00> vubuntor942: google thá»­ Ubuntu canon 2900 xem :D
<TuxV1> vubuntor942: cố làm cái gì
 * TuxV1 làm mãi có được đếu đâu
<vubuntor942> ah, vậy là nên in trên win ổn hơn ah bạn
<TuxV2> vubuntor942: yup
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-18
<vubuntor666> khi vào ubuntu 13.10,em nhap mật khẩu bình thường,nhưng khi dang nhap vao rồi thì bàn phím gõ rất chậm,ấn mãi mới dược 1 chữ,mà bàn phaims thì o làm sao cả(vìa ở win nó bình thường),trước đây nó cũng không bị làm sao,mấy hôm nay nó mới bị ạ
<vubuntor143> các bạn cho mình hoỉ chút mình có một máy lenovo g530 khi dùng win thì wifi bt nhưng lúc cài ubuntu 12,4 mình chạy thử trên usb thì không bắt được wifi nên mình không cài nữa. Mình muốn hỏi là có các nào khắc phục không sợ cài vào rồi không có wf lai phải gỡ mất thời gian lắm
<vubuntor900> hơi khó,bạn thử với wifi khác xem
<Stanley00> vubuntor143: bạn thử restart ibus nha
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: máy bạn ram bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor143> máy mình ram 1G
<Stanley00> vubuntor143: thế driver wifi loại gì vậy bạn? không có driver thì mình cài thêm driver vào thôi, nếu đã thế mà muốn gỡ ra thì... thôi đừng cài làm gì nữa :|
<vubuntor143> broadcom thì phải
<vubuntor143> Nhưng không có mạng thì cài làm sao được bạn
<vubuntor900> như máy mình,dùng mạng nhà trường,tầng 2 thì o vao được mạng khi dùng ubuntu(win thì vào bình thường),nhưng tầng 8 vẫn vào bình thường
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: có thể bị chậm do hết ram :))
<vubuntor666> tiện cho mình hỏi cái này với
<vubuntor666> khi vào ubuntu 13.10,em nhap mật khẩu bình thường,nhưng khi dang nhap vao rồi thì bàn phím gõ rất chậm,ấn mãi mới dược 1 chữ,mà bàn phaims thì o làm sao cả(vìa ở win nó bình thường),trước đây nó cũng không bị làm sao,mấy hôm nay nó mới bị ạ
<n0bawk> vubuntor666: máy ram bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor143> Mình chưa gỡ mình mới nói là chạy livecd để dùng thử chứ chưa install mà. Trước cài máy mình đang dùng đây thì lúc chạy thử nó vẫn nhận wifi còn cái đó thì nó không nhận giờ cài vào nó không có mạng thì xử lý sao được nữa
<n0bawk> có chạy chương trình gì hay ho ko
<n0bawk> bị kiểu kia thì giống như là bị hết ram :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor143: broadcom thì có tới vài ba loại driver lận, bạn chờ tí nha
<Stanley00> vubuntor143: google dỡ chứng rồi, bạn search hộ /me với từ khóa Ubuntu broadcom wireless, chắc chắn có kết quả trong trang đầu tiên thôi
<vubuntor143> thanks để mình thử
<vubuntor666> không ai giú mình à
<Stanley00> vubuntor666: nãy giờ n0bawk hỏi quá chừng kìa, với lại bạn restart ibus nữa nhá
<vubuntor143> máy bạn bí ao thế
<vubuntor666> IBUS KHÔNG SAO CẢ
<n0bawk> hỏi máy có bao nhiêu ram thì trả lời ibus :))
<vubuntor666> bàn phím ấn để gõ chũ thì phải giữ một lúc nó mới hiện ra chữ,trong win thi không bị làm sao
<vubuntor666> khi vào ubuntu 13.10,em nhap mật khẩu bình thường,nhưng khi dang nhap vao rồi thì bàn phím gõ rất chậm,ấn mãi mới dược 1 chữ,mà bàn phaims thì o làm sao cả(vìa ở win nó bình thường),trước đây nó cũng không bị làm sao,mấy hôm nay nó mới bị ạ
<vubuntor666> mình bị lõi này mà
<vubuntor666> ram 4g nhá
<n0bawk> 4G thì 4G :))
<n0bawk> lúc đó bị lúc đăng nhập hay là chạy 1 hồi rồi đi đâu đấy quay lại mới bị?
<OfficeCrab> số đẹp nhỉ
<OfficeCrab> lại từ UET nữa
<OfficeCrab> hay BK ta
<vubuntor745> mình là người hỏi vấn đề với wifi lúc trưa đây mình đã tìm ra cách khắc phục tình trạng không nhận driver wifi với con lenovo g530 . Wifi của mình là của broadcom bcm4312 các bạn nào bị lỗi này với bọn broadcom thì làm theo clip này nhé http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j9PJYIfEpSw
<SuperLuserv2> [YouTube] Title: Broadcom Wifi Drivers in Ubuntu 12.04 Live | Uploader: MazzifLOL | Uploaded: 12/07/2012, 11:00 | Duration: 2mins 40secs | Views: 24,417 | Comments: 111 | Likes: 88 | Dislikes: 9
<Stanley00> vubuntor745: uhm, thanks, nhưng chắc trên này ai cũng tự giải quyết được vụ wifi này :D
<vubuntor745> mình mới dùng ubuntu nên còn ngố lắm :D
<vubuntor745> chắc máy mình cổ quá nó thế chứ còn cái mình đang dùng để chat đây thì u nó tự nhận đc
<Stanley00> hên xui thôi, driver tương thích tốt thì dùng ngay được, mấy cái driver broadcom với atheros gì gì đó thì hay bị dỡ chứng lăm
<Stanley00> hmm, bạn làm theo đúng cái video đó luôn à?
<Stanley00> có vẻ không ổn cho lắm.
 * Stanley00 mới xem khoảng 30s giây đầu, thấy cái link dropbox là không muốn xem tiếp rồi :|
<vubuntor745> mình fix được rồi mà
<vubuntor745> đúng theo cái clip đó luôn
<vubuntor745> nhưng khi kết nối mình phải add wifi bằng tau
<vubuntor745> chọn cái connect to hidden wireless chứ chưa auto được
<Stanley00> vấn đề không phải là fix được hay không, vấn đề là cái link tải về có *an toàn* hay không
<vubuntor745> dù sao có mạng cũng được còn hơn là không có vì cái cổng ethe của mình nó hỏng mà
<vubuntor745> link dropbox mà cũng k yên tâm ạ
<vubuntor745> hì mình cũng cả ngại lắm
<vubuntor745> chả có tài khoản nào quan trọng nên k sợ mất cắp
<vubuntor745> :D
<Stanley00> nhưng nó sẽ tạo *thói quen* rất xấu :|
<vubuntor745> mifh biết thế mà
<Stanley00> vubuntor745: trang này là ra đầy đủ nhất để xử lý cái vụ broadcom này https://help.ubuntu.com/community/WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx
<SuperLuserv2> [ WifiDocs/Driver/bcm43xx - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - help.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> với livecd có sẵn gói để cài khi không có mạng luôn
<Stanley00> nếu search với cái từ khóa /me đưa lúc nãy, trang này ở link thứ 2, không biết bạn có xem qua chưa nhỉ?
<vubuntor745> mình xem rồi nhưng chả hiểu lắm
<vubuntor745> mới dùng mà
<vubuntor745> nhìn thấy đống lệnh cứ loạn lên
<Stanley00> vậy thì thôi, /me chịu thua
<vubuntor745> thôi mình out cảm ơn đã lắng nghe
<vubuntor957> khi vào ubuntu 13.10,em nhập mật khẩu bình thường,nhưng khi đăng nhậpp vao rồi thì bàn phím gõ rất chậm,ấn mãi mới được 1 chữ,mà bàn phims thì o làm sao cả(vì ở win nó bình thường),trước đây nó cũng không bị làm sao,mấy hôm nay nó mới bị ạ(thực ra là tối qua nó mới giở chứng ra)
<Stanley00> vubuntor957: như lúc trưa mọi người đã nói, bạn check lại ibus, thử restart ibus, check lại memory xem có bị leak hay không, còn free bao nhiêu mem, cpu usage thế nào ....
<EngrishCrab> đập chít ai bút là được ấy mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor957: có cần lập đi lặp lại hem
<_Tux_> thấy từ trưa đến giờ cũng 3-4 phát rồi
<vubuntor957> nói chung là mọi thứ đều kiểm tra,nói chung là ổn,
<vubuntor957> vi dụ khi ấn ctrl+alt+f1
<vubuntor957> thì việc gõ lại bình thươngg
 * Stanley00 hơi bị sợ cái vụ *mọi thứ* này
<EngrishCrab> bạn dùng ibus-unikey à? :3
<EngrishCrab> card đồ họa gì? :3
<vubuntor957> u
<vubuntor957> ctrl+alt+f7 thì việc gõ lại khó khăn
<vubuntor957> cac intel
<EngrishCrab> intel nào? :3
<vubuntor957> i3
<vubuntor957> mọi hôm không sao,tự nhiên nó bị thế,không hiểu
<Stanley00> khả năng lớn nhất là do ibus, tắt ibus đi luôn thử xem
<vubuntor957> chỉ cân chon quit là dược à
<_Tux_> vubuntor957: vất bộ gõ Tiếng Việt đi
<_Tux_> xài ibus không thôi
<_Tux_> biết liền
<vubuntor957> u,để chuyể sang ubuntu đã
<vubuntor112> ace cho mình hỏi chút co phần phềm nào tương tự mapinfo chạy trên unbuntu hoặc giả lâp được không? giup mình với
<_Tux_> vào phát quit luôn
<_Tux_> vãi cả hỏi
<Stanley00> =))
<vubuntor084> ace cho mình hỏi co phần mềm nào thay thế mapinfo chạy trên win không ạ? có ai giúp mình với
<Stanley00> mapinfo là phần mềm gì nhỉ? nó có chức năng gì vậy bạn?
<vubuntor084> đó là phần mềm xây dựng bản đồ bạn ạ
<_Tux_> .g mapinfo linux
<SuperLuserv2> _Tux_: http://nathanw.net/2010/12/06/mapinfo-and-qgis-an-overview
<_Tux_> vậy chắc là có
<_Tux_> mấy bác bên khoa học tự nhiên xài suốt
<_Tux_> vubuntor084: QGIS
<_Tux_> chuẩn nó luôn rồi đấy
<vubuntor084> cám ơn bạn Tux mình sẽ nghiên cứu nó
<vubuntor899> vâng,lại là em đây.bàn phím có vấn đề đấy ạ
<vubuntor899> ibus phải gỡ đi ạ
<Stanley|00> tắt ibus đi thì kết quả thế nào vậy bạn?
<vubuntor899> tắt thế nào ạ
<Stanley|00> sax, click biểu tượng ibus, chọn quit.
<Stanley|00> thế trưa giờ bạn có thử restart ibus chưa?
 * EngrishCrab làm theo
<EngrishCrab> char thaasy gif thay doori car
<vubuntor899> o có chữ quit mà,em gỡ hẳn nó ra rồi
<vubuntor899> em dùng bản 13.10
<vubuntor025> em đã restart ibus bằng dòng lệnh ibus restart nhưng không ăn thua
<vubuntor025> mà tại sao trong ubuntu em vào trang chủ http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu Việt Nam | Ubuntu - Linux for Human Beings ] - www.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor025> thì không vào dược nhỉ
<vubuntor025> nó cứ báo bạn là spammer
<vubuntor025> ,hkjh
<vubuntor005> chao
<vubuntor005> chao
<Stanley00> buồn các sn trên facebook ghê. hướng dẫn đúng rồi mà các sn ấy lại phủ nhận như đúng rồi :(
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-19
<vubuntor974> em moi cai ubuntu 13.10,sao cai phan mem nghe nhac co san khong nghe duoc nhi
<Stanley00> Tại vì thiếu codecs, các định dạng mp3, avi,... là định dạng đóng, không được ship codecs theo cùng
<Stanley00> vubuntor974: bạn cài gói ubuntu-restrict-extras vào nhá
<vubuntor974> the em phai lam the nao a
<vubuntor974> vang
<OfficeCrab> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định	dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash	Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào Software Center, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !sc). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<SuperLuserv2> [ RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs - Community Ubuntu Documentation ] - help.ubuntu.com
<Stanley00> lâu không support, quên mất còn có cái con bot này =))
<Stanley00> hmm, giờ mới để ý có cái nút admin trên trang ask.ubuntu-vn, ai đưa /me lên làm admin à?
<_Tux_> Stanley00: hơ
<_Tux_> thế ai cũng có admin à
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> Stanley00: có xóa được bài hem
<Stanley00> thấy có nút xóa với ẩn, mà chưa dám thử :D
<_Tux_> ...
<Stanley00> _Tux_: có cần test không sn?
<Stanley00> ẩn/hiện bài bình thường :-ss
<_Tux_> Stanley00: thì thử đi còn báo lại
<_Tux_> tên Trúc
 * Stanley00 mới thử ẩn/hiện câu hỏi xong.
<Stanley00> ẩn/hiện OK luôn
<Stanley00> Xóa câu hỏi OK luôn
<_Tux_> Stanley00: huehuehe
<_Tux_> Stanley00: là amdin cũng hay
<_Tux_> chắc tốt hơn mình
<Stanley00> chả biết. /me hem thích mấy cái nhiệm vụ đó cho lắm :|
 * _Tux_ đi đề xuất promote Stanley00 lên làm admin
<_Tux_> đem luồng gió mới cho Ubuntu-Vn
<Stanley00> xùy xùy
<Stanley00> _Tux_: cơ mà cái này là bug à? giờ liên lạc với ai bây giờ?
<_Tux_> Stanley00: khanhpt và Lê Kiến Trúc
<_Tux_> mình thông báo rồi
<Stanley00> OK, tks sn
<yiyeon> congrat Stanley00
<_Tux_> Stanley00: làm admin đê
 * _Tux_ rút về quê chăn vịt
 * _Tux_ sống cuộc đời thanh đạm
 * _Tux_ rít điếu thuốc lào
 * chungbd giật lấy điếu của _Tux_ 
 * Stanley00 cũng thích an nhàn =))
<chungbd> làm 1 hơi
<_Tux_> chungbd: bỏ mịa
<_Tux_> nãy là cần sa đấy
<_Tux_> =))
<chungbd> =))
<vubuntor831> Chào các bạn
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2`> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor831> mình vừa cài ubuntu bản 12.04 lts 64 bit tải từ trang chủ về, mình tạo usb cài đặt rồi cài lên 1 phân vùng trống của HDD nhưng cứ bị báo lỗi can't install grub2 nên mình đành phải quay lại cài bằng wubi trong windows. Mình muốn thử cài ubuntu 1 cách người lớn để mong muốn chuyển hẳn sang ubuntu (mình đang cài window 8.1 pro) xin các bạn cho giúp mình
<Stanley00> máy bạn dùng BIOS hay UEFI?
<vubuntor831> BIOS bạn ạ
<vubuntor831> mình đang dùng máy laptop acer aspire 4750G
<Stanley00> vậy thì chịu, ngoài cái thông tin can't install grub2 còn có thông báo gì khác không bạn?
<vubuntor831> Mình cũng có search google và thấy trên trang askubuntu có thành viên khuyên nên dùng bản 12.10 có người lại bảo tạo thêm 1 phân vùng UEFI làm mình thấy rối quá không biết nên làm thế nào
<Stanley00> vubuntor831: việc tạo thêm phân vung UEFI chỉ dùng khi bạn sử dụng UEFI thay vì BIOS thôi
<vubuntor831> nó có thêm 1 dòng dài dài nói đại loại là không cài được grub nên ubuntu sẽ không boot được sau đó lên 1 hộp thoại báo crash bạn ạ
<Stanley00> à, mà ổ đĩa của bạn chia theo MBR hay là GPT vậy?
<vubuntor831> mình chia theo MBR bạn ạ
<Stanley00> vậy còn khả năng là do checksum, bạn có checksum file iso tải về không?
<vubuntor831> Cho mình hỏi thêm là mình thấy trên trang chủ của ubuntu chỉ có 2 phiên bản 12.04 và 13.10 vậy mình nên dùng bản nào hơn vậy bạn, bản 12.10 và 13.04 là thế nào bạn.
<vubuntor831> mình không checksum bạn ạ.
<Stanley00> 12.04 là phiên bản LTS, có thời gian support lâu hơn, còn 13.10 là bản mới, chứa nhiều *đồ chơi* mới, nhưng chỉ support 9 tháng thôi.
<vubuntor831> à nhưng có  1 điều thế này. nếu khi mình cài mà bật kết nối internet thì không báo lỗi vậy nhưng cũng không thấy dòng cho phép boot vào ubuntu
<Stanley00> vậy chắc là bạn nên checksum lại cái image trên usb thử xem, nếu vẫn OK thì /me bó tay thật rồi, có lẽ phải cài lại, xem log file mới hy vọng tìm ra nguyên nhân
<vubuntor831> hôm qua mình đã cài 4 lần và đều thất bại :(
<vubuntor831> ok. cám ơn Stanley00
<vubuntor831> mình đang tải 12.10 để cài thử xem sao
<Stanley00> hmm, tốt nhất là chỉ nên chon j12.04 hoặc 13.10 thôi
<Stanley00> các bản khác không nên
<vubuntor831> vậy à.
<Stanley00> 12.10 thì cũng gần hết hạn support rồi.
<vubuntor831> hôm trước mình cài 13.10 thấy có vẻ nhiều lỗi nên quay lại 12.04
<vubuntor831> ok bạn
<vubuntor831> hôm trước mình cái nguyên 13.10 và mất hết ổ cứng :D
 * Stanley00 thì hầu như chẳng gặp rắc rối gì với 13.10, trừ mấy cái báo crash vớ vẫn, cứ tắt đi là xong
<CoconutCrab> chả vớ vẩn lắm
<CoconutCrab> :v
 * _Tux_ bịp mồm CoconutCrab 
 * Stanley00 không đọc hiểu mấy cái đó đâu, thấy vẫn chạy được nên thôi, vớ vẫn hết =))
<Stanley00> lúc mới bắt đầu dùng còn siêng report, toàn bị reject vì thiếu thông tin, nên giờ im luôn :|
<vubuntor831> Nhưng mình thấy gét mấy cái crash đó. mình cũng report nhưng hôm sau nó lại báo chán
<vubuntor831> với lại cài trong wubi dc mấy hôm xong rồi hôm sau cứ khổi động lên là có 3-4 cái dialog crash
<Stanley00> uhm, mấy cái crash đó, không *dọn dẹp* là nó cứ báo suốt ấy mà
 * CoconutCrab nghe quảng cáo ubuntu ổn định lắm nên ghét mấy cái report đó
<CoconutCrab> :v
<_Tux_> good good
 * _Tux_ xoa xoa CoconutCrab 
 * CoconutCrab chui vào chăn
<vubuntor937> Chào các bạn
<CoconutCrab> again?
<redlotus> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor937> Mình vừa cài ubuntu 12.04 64bit xong nhưng nhưng khi khởi động lại thì máy vào thẳng windows 8.`1 luôn không có tùy chọn cho boot vào ubuntu
<vubuntor937> các bạn giúp mình với]
<CoconutCrab> chọn từ bios ấy?
<CoconutCrab> bấm F2 hay F12 chi đó
<vubuntor937> sao lại chọn từ BIOS hả bạn
<CoconutCrab> nếu cài từ chế độ UEFI
<CoconutCrab> nó sẽ lựa chọn boot ngay sau POST
<vubuntor937> máy mình trong bios không hỗ trợ UEFI bạn ạ
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<vubuntor937> :D
<CoconutCrab> vậy cài ubuntu 12.04 sau chắc nó phải cho lựa chọn chứ?
<vubuntor937> mình không thấy bạn ạ
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> lúc cài có thấy cài grub không vậy?
<vubuntor937> mình không biết, mình tạo usb cài đặt rồi boot từ usb
<vubuntor937> xong cài mình chọn something else
<vubuntor937> rồi mình tạo swap
<vubuntor937> và tạo phân vùng ext4 dạng / và cài
<CoconutCrab> phân vùng / dạng ext4
<vubuntor937> đúng vậy bạn ạ
<CoconutCrab> sau đó?
<lmq2401> có anh nào đang dùng Debian không ạ ?
 * CoconutCrab 
<CoconutCrab> không dùng
<Stanley00> vubuntor937: thế bạn đã cài grub vào đâu? /dev/sda hay /dev/sdaX
 * CoconutCrab nghe Micheal Jackson
<vubuntor937> mình chưa cài cài gì cả
<vubuntor937> mình chỉ cài mỗi ubuntu vào /dev/sda3
<CoconutCrab> | ( :
<vubuntor937> để mình khởi động lại máy phát nữa xem sao
<vubuntor937> cám ơn các bạn
<CoconutCrab> thế có tác dụng gì đâu mà
<Stanley00> khi chọn phân vùng xong, sẽ có tùy chọn cài grub vào đâu mà?
<CoconutCrab> vấn đề là bạn chưa cài grub đúng chỗ
<Stanley00> haiz... cài đặt mà không để ý gì hết, kiểu này dễ đi tong ổ cứng lắm nhá
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-21
<vubuntor897> chao ban
<vubuntor897> minh vua update Ubuntu 10.04 len LTS
<vubuntor897> update xong khoi dong lai
<vubuntor897> thay man hinh den
<vubuntor897> hien ra cua so GRUB version 1.98
<vubuntor897> ban lam on chi giup
<vubuntor897> khac phuc truong hop nay nhe
<vubuntor897> Co ban nao online khong vay
<vubuntor897> chi giup minh voi
<vubuntor897> BAN NAO BIET CHI MINH VOI
<vubuntor897> MAN HINH UBUNTU XUAT HIEN CUA SO GRUB SAU KHI UPDATE
<vubuntor897> KHAC PHUC THE NAO A
<kid__> cửa sổ đó làm sao
<kid__> bạn vẫn vào bình thường hay có lỗi gì?
<vubuntor897> HIEN RA DONG
<vubuntor897> grub>_
<vubuntor897> truoc khi update thi van binh thuong
<vubuntor897> update xong khoi dong lai
<vubuntor897> xuat hien cua so nay ban a
<vubuntor897> man hinh den nhu dos trong window
<vubuntor897> va cua so
<vubuntor897> grub>_
<vubuntor897> khong biet danh lenh gi de vao duoc ubuntu ban a
<kid__> bạn có cài thêm window khôg
<kid__> lạ nhỉ
<kid__> sao grub nó không tự nhận
<vubuntor897> minh dung tren VMWARE PLAYER ban a
<vubuntor897> khong biet khac phuc the nao day
<vubuntor897> ban biet chi minh voi nhe
<vubuntor897> ban nao biet khong vay
<vubuntor897> giup minh khac phuc voi
<_electr0n_> chắc chỉ còn cách gõ lệnh grub để load thôi bạn
<_electr0n_> :D
<vubuntor897> khong dc ban a
<_electr0n_> bạn cài /boot ở phân vùng nào
<vubuntor897> cai nya minh khong ro ban a
<kid__> bạn thử update lại grub coi
<vubuntor897> cam on banh nhieu nhe
<vubuntor897> minh thu xem the nao
<vubuntor948> Minh dang update cai ubuntu thay hoi cham
<vubuntor948> Minh tat va doi Host khac
<vubuntor948> update lai khong duoc
<vubuntor948> Bac nao co cach gi giup em voi
<Stanley00> Cáp quốc tế đang bị đứt, băng thông đang giảm, bạn không nên upgrade vào lúc này đâu.
<Stanley00> Nếu vẫn muốn upgrade, bạn nên chọn lại host của fpt ấy
<vubuntor948> quen mat host ay rui
<Stanley00> mà bạn vui lòng gõ tiếng việt có dấu trong này nha bạn
<Stanley00> repo đấy cứ tìm trong software source là được rồi mà
<vubuntor948> repo la gi vay
<vubuntor948> tai moi cai nen chua kip cai Tieng Viet
<Stanley00> là host ấy
<vubuntor948> bac thong cam
<Stanley00> không ai họi nó là host cả.
<vubuntor948> ah, lam sao tim duoc ten cai repo day
<Stanley00> bạn mở software source lên, kéo tới cái list cho Việt Nam ấy
<vubuntor948> thanks
<vubuntor344> hello
<vubuntor344> co ai online khong vay ?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-22
<kid__> ___4ever1luv: ?
<___4ever1luv> ??
<kid__> request cái gì thế
<___4ever1luv> thử thôi
<___4ever1luv> :D
<___4ever1luv> mà làm sao biết dc
<___4ever1luv> đậu xanh rau má
<___4ever1luv> :))
<___4ever1luv> change host dc ah
<vubuntor618> Hello
<vubuntor618> Co ai online khong vay ?
 * PassiveWaste dòm sn lewtds 
<lewtds> = )
<lewtds> hi PassiveWaste
<lewtds> lâu lâu k qua channel này chơi
<lewtds> xin lượng thứ nhìn nick PassiveWaste hơi lạ :">
 * PassiveWaste cặp căp
 * PassiveWaste chui vào hang 
<lewtds> phải chiến sỹ cua k nhể?
 * PassiveWaste nằm im trong hang
<lewtds> ccmnr = )
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-15
<vubuntor144> xin chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor144> xin chao moi nguoi
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor144> minh moi cai dat ubuntu. vi khong chia phan vung cho ubuntu nen sau khi cai xong khong thay con j nua, o dia chi hien ra ubuntu, may cai cua win mat het
<Stanley00> và...?
<vubuntor144> hien tai minh khong thay bat cu du lieu j cua windos, o dia minh 80 ma h chi hien 20 g cua ubuntu
<ShutInCrab> bật nhạc đám ma lên mà khóc
<ShutInCrab> thông thường là vậy
<Stanley00> vẫn chỉ thấy kể lễ, chưa biết là bạn vubuntor144 cần trợ giúp gì? :sosad:
<vubuntor144> gio co cach nao de minh lay lai du lieu khong
<Stanley00> không. chia buồn với bạn.
<Stanley00> nếu rảnh thì bạn chạy lệnh "sudo fdisk -l" rồi post output lên đây để xem có thật sự là *mất* không hay là do bạn *không thấy*
<vubuntor144> chay bang cach nao ban
<Stanley00> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<SuperLuserv3> [ 404 Not Found ] - wiki.ubuntu-vn.org
<vubuntor144> thank
<Stanley00> 404 not found? ^ MrTuxHdb
<vubuntor712> ad cho minh hoi lam cach nao de kiem tra dung luong cua may
<vubuntor712> minh moi cai ubuntu va hien gio no chi hien thi 20gb, trong khi mays minh 80gb
<quydo> bạn mở terminal ra, gõ sudo fdisk -l, rồi copy output trên màn hình dán vào đây xem
<vubuntor712> minh@minh-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo fdisk -l [sudo] password for minh:   WARNING: GPT (GUID Partition Table) detected on '/dev/sda'! The util fdisk doesn't support GPT. Use GNU Parted.   Disk /dev/sda: 80.0 GB, 80026361856 bytes 255 heads, 63 sectors/track, 9729 cylinders, total 156301488 sectors Units = sectors of 1 * 512 = 512 bytes Sector size (logical/physical): 512 bytes / 512 bytes I/O size (minimum/optimal): 512 byte
<quydo> bạn cài gparted: sudo apt-get install -y gparted
<quydo> sau sudo gparted để chạy xem nha
<vubuntor712> go vao terminal ha ban
<quydo> disk của bạn vẫn là 80GB, partitition table là GPT thì tool fdisk nó ko hiện ra phân vùng
<quydo> uk bạn
<vubuntor712> minh@minh-System-Product-Name:~$ sudo apt-get install -y gparted [sudo] password for minh:  E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable) E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it? minh@minh-System-Product-Name:~$
<quydo> đang cài gì thì phải, hoặc đang update, chờ nó xong đã
<quydo> bạn thử gõ df -hP xem đã
<quydo> có gì k
<vubuntor712> minh cai xong roi
<quydo> thử chạy nó xem
<quydo> sudo gparted
<quydo> chạy đc chưa bạn
<vubuntor712> DANG CHAY
<vubuntor712> minh moi thoat ra va vao lai sudo gparted thi lai ko dc
<quydo> nó báo lỗi gì bạn
<vubuntor712> no khong hien len
<vubuntor712> sudo gparted
<vubuntor712> The process gpartedbin is already running. Only one gpartedbin process is permitted.
<vubuntor712> ma no van ko len
<vubuntor712> ...
<vubuntor712> co cach nao lay lai du lieu da mat ko ban
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-16
<vubuntor459> hi
<vubuntor459> hi cac ban
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor459> cac bạn cho mình hỏi, mình cài centos raid 1, nhưng khi mình gỡ 1 HDD ra thì máy kg khởi động được
<vubuntor459> báo lỗi là kernal panic -not syncing, attemted to kill init
<vubuntor459> mình phải chỉnh thế nào khi 1 HDD chết, HDD còn lai vẫn chạy bình thường vậy?
<Stanley00> chịu, raid thì ngoài khả năng của /me rồi bạn chịu khó chờ các sn khác trả lời.  Trong thời gian chờ đợi, bạn thử google xem
<quydo> mình cũng ko biết, nếu là mình thì mình thử thay cái ổ die = ổ mới, start lại OS xem nó có sync data k
<vubuntor459> mình đã kiếm trên google nhiều rồi, mà nó chỉ chỉ cách làm, k chỉ thấy có chỉ cách khi 1 HDD chết,
<vubuntor459> theo mình nghĩ chắc cài xong phải sửa lại trong kernal 1 tí, mà kg biết sửa thế nào
 * Stanley00 nghĩ là raid 1 cần ít nhất 2 ổ, bạn rút một ổ ra mà không cắm lại thì không boot là chuyện đương nhiên. => thay một ổ mới vào rồi boot như quydo  nói
<vubuntor459> thanks, để mình thử xem,
<vubuntor459> làm sa change nick vay các bác
<Stanley00> vubuntor459: /nick nick_mới nhưng khuyên bạn nên dùng nick vubuntor*** nếu cần support
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor459: bạn có chắc là raid 1 không
<MrTuxHdb> nếu RAID-1 thật thì nó tèo 1 ổ
<MrTuxHdb> vẫn chạy ầm ầm
<MrTuxHdb> kiểu kia chắc RAID-0
<MrTuxHdb> :D
<quydo> raid-1 hỏng 1 ổ vẫn chạy, rút ra 1 ổ, có khi rút ổ ko hỏng :D
<MrTuxHdb> thế thì lỗi người dùng
<MrTuxHdb> cái này có raid trời cũng ngất
<MrTuxHdb> =))
<MrTuxHdb> tự dưng nhớ đến mấy bạn ở Học Viện báo chí
<MrTuxHdb> rút 2 con HDD của NAS ra để ... copy dữ liệu
<MrTuxHdb> may mà RAID6
<MrTuxHdb> đm
<vubuntor459> hi MrTuxHdb mình là raid trong quá trình cài centOS, mình đã chọn Raid 1 rồi, mà nó vẫn báo lỗi
<vubuntor459> không biet là làm chỗ nào chưa đúng
<vubuntor175> xin chao ad
<vubuntor175> ad co the cho minh biet cach cai dat theme cho ubuntu dc ko, minh tai theme macos ma ko biet lam j
<vubuntor175> ...
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-17
<quydo> ping mitz
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-15
 * vubuntor954 slaps SuperLuserv3 around a bit with a large fishbot
<vubuntor954> xl , có ai k ạ?
<CoconutCrab> không
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-16
<vubuntor823> có ai rỗi k giúp e với ạ
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-17
<vubuntor282> alo
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-18
<vubuntor971> Hi all.
<vubuntor971> CÓ một vấn đề mình muốn trợ giup về Ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor971> Hiện mình đang dùng máy Toshiba L755 i5 ram6G -- Ubuntu 15.10
<vubuntor971> THỉnh thoảng máy gặp trường hợp đang chạy ứng dụng rồi màn hình tự động đen và login lại
<vubuntor971> sau khi login lại thì tất cả các tác vụ đang chạy bị kill hết.
<MrTuxHdb> VGA == ???
<vubuntor971> À máy có card VGA GF
<vubuntor971> GF 525 ạ
<MrTuxHdb> bạn dùng driver nào?
<vubuntor971> Vậy vấn đề là do VGA ạ. Hiện đang dùng GF 108M[Gefore GT 525M]
<vubuntor971> NVIDIA binary driver - vesion 352.63 from nvidia-352 cái mới nhất ạ
<vubuntor971> Tình trạng đơ máy cũng hay diễn ra. :(
<vubuntor639> alo
<vubuntor639> có ai không
<vubuntor639> cho em hỏi
<vubuntor639> là nếu mình muốn dùng lệnh cd tới 1 thư mực đặt tên có dấu cách
<vubuntor639> thì phải gõ sao
<vubuntor639> ví dụ muốn tới thư mục "Bai Tap"
<vubuntor639> em gõ cd Bai Tap nó không nhận
<CoconutCrab> cd Bai\ Tap
<MrTuxHdb> cd "Bai Tap"/MariaOzawa
<Guest18687> co ai khong?
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-19
<vubuntor066> mọi người ơi, mình cần giusp về cài đặt gỉa lập Java cho Ubuntu Linux, mình mò mãi mà ko ra, mong các bạn giúp đỡ, xin cảm ơn
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-21
<CoconutCrab> very funny
<ganux> cai gi funny ?
 * CoconutCrab có bảo gì ganux đâu
<ganux> vua chui vo room da bi bi vao mat roi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-24
<gioanminh90> xin chào
<gioanminh90> có ai ở đây không ?
#ubuntu-vn 2017-12-23
<avis-> thoereticals are Vietkong.
<avis-> they with me with keys
<avis-> hi all
<avis-> they always around
<avis-> friends
<avis-> i did biggest coquite.  i am not guitly of coquite.  theoretials.
<FrozenCrab> uh
<FrozenCrab> huh
#ubuntu-vn 2018-12-23
<CoconutCrab> sad
